# Hey! Where are you from?



## insanity

Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?


----------



## OCer

Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


----------



## insanity

nice, we havnt got any good comp stores here :/ and modding well we are on our own and have to order in from online stores lol


----------



## OCer

yeah. my old town did not have any good places either. getting what you want _RIGHT NOW_ is awesome!


----------



## insanity

lucky you but i dont buy that often so waiting a few days for package to come via mail isnt that bad


----------



## OCer

true. and you can sometimes find better deals online.

"patience grasshoppa"


----------



## jscotti

I just joined up from Tucson Arizona. I'm in the process of putting together a new system based on the ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard with an XP 2500+ (Barton). Being on a budget, I splurged on the motherboard a little so I can upgrade a little as I can later and I got a pair of 256MB DDR400 memory sticks to go along that will support some overclocking over the stock speed of the CPU. I also ended up getting an ASUS ATI 9600SE/TD graphics card. I'm cobbling a system together based on my old PIII/500 system while upgrading my daughters even slower system. I can slide the hard disk, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, monitor, etc. into the new machine and swap a couple things out of her old machine to end up with two machines for only about $450..... I'm not going to overclock the new machine right away, but I'm thinking about the possibilities (having never OC'd before).... Hopefully this forum will help.

Jim.


----------



## OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jscotti*
I just joined up from Tucson Arizona. I'm in the process of putting together a new system based on the ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard with an XP 2500+ (Barton). Being on a budget, I splurged on the motherboard a little so I can upgrade a little as I can later and I got a pair of 256MB DDR400 memory sticks to go along that will support some overclocking over the stock speed of the CPU. I also ended up getting an ASUS ATI 9600SE/TD graphics card. I'm cobbling a system together based on my old PIII/500 system while upgrading my daughters even slower system. I can slide the hard disk, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, monitor, etc. into the new machine and swap a couple things out of her old machine to end up with two machines for only about $450..... I'm not going to overclock the new machine right away, but I'm thinking about the possibilities (having never OC'd before).... Hopefully this forum will help.

Jim.

sup jim. your system sounds cool! I love the A7N8X-E Deluxe mobo.... mmmmm nice mobo. I have a buddy running it. Good luck with your systems and just post something if you have a question... I am up to 4 oc'd machines now so I think I am getting the hang of it


----------



## jscotti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCer*
sup jim. your system sounds cool! I love the A7N8X-E Deluxe mobo.... mmmmm nice mobo. I have a buddy running it. Good luck with your systems and just post something if you have a question... I am up to 4 oc'd machines now so I think I am getting the hang of it









Thanks! I really loved all the features in the A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard. Can't wait to get the last box of parts from Newegg so I can start turning screws! Having never OC'd before, I'm not sure exactly what to do. It would be great to find a good cookbook for overclocking. But first, I just want to see my new beastie chugging along at stock speeds for awhile.

Jim.


----------



## insanity

Welcome Jim ye i agree the A7N8X-E Deluxe is very nice but im just as happy with my Epox 8KTA+ untill i need to upgrade to serial ata lol


----------



## nick1731

well i'm in the lower end of the country Canada most southern part called the banna belt sometimes i wonder hi guy's nice to meet you all sounds like this could be a good deal


----------



## insanity

welcome nick1731


----------



## OCer

hey welcome nick! fellow Canadian


----------



## w_locust68

hey gang, i`m new at this OCing thing. i have a Nidia Geforce4 Ti 4600/128MB of memory, i`m using Powerstrip to OC it. how far can i go before it turns to dust. i have the memory clock at 698.14 mhz and the engine clock at 324.00 mhhz


----------



## banchero1963

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w_locust68*
hey gang, i`m new at this OCing thing. i have a Nidia Geforce4 Ti 4600/128MB of memory, i`m using Powerstrip to OC it. how far can i go before it turns to dust. i have the memory clock at 698.14 mhz and the engine clock at 324.00 mhhz

hello geuss i'm new too-i'm the one that has the geforcefx5200lite/128mb that is giving me fits at certain games i try to play. i've checked everything. and i don't think it's running to hot cause i never tried to overclock it.


----------



## admin

Welcome guys! Please ask questions in the most relevant forum for consistency sake. I will move shortly. Someone should be able to help you out.

Thanks.


----------



## donny

Hello Im from rainy old Scotland.

My system is an Atherton 1800+ (overclocked to 2 ghz) 256md DDr ram, GeForce FX 5200, 40 gig Hard drive , Asrock motherboard and a nice lighty up case .
I don't know much but if I can I'll try tto help


----------



## Aeolus

Im from Florida!


----------



## banchero1963

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeolus*
Im from Florida!









*hi i'm from mcbain,michigan i've been giving them a little run and they have been giving me one to but they sure are a big help. i'm getting there thanx everyone!*


----------



## Tenebrous_Paladin

I'm from San Diego, California. I found this forum through about.com while researching info about hardware. I'm a total noob at OC'ing and hope to learn a thing or two from this group. I also like the fact that it's so new. I wish you guys the best of luck with this forum, I know I'll be checking in and posting more.


----------



## insanity

Nice. I see alot of Americans here, now we need some australians


----------



## donny

God I'm I the only Brit here. Not that its a bad thing though


----------



## insanity

At the current rate this forum is going for new registrations i dont think you will be the only brit for long lol


----------



## donny

hope so coz I hate trying to work out the cost of things in dollars!!!
Good thing though Im up late most nights which is day time for you americans LOL.


----------



## insanity

Use xe.com to convert currencies

Also im aussie so i am up when US sleeping


----------



## Phoenix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity*
Nice. I see alot of Americans here, now we need some australians

I'm autralian mate!


----------



## insanity

lol but you live 15minutes away


----------



## MintabiePete

Gday , yeah I am from Australia too , I live in a place called Broken Hill , in the state of New South Wales and spend a lot of time mining in the opal fields in a place called Mintabie 1300 k's away 500 k's south of Alice Springs .

I have been overclocking for a while , but am still learning , present project is a Athlon XP 1800 Thoroughbred B on a ECS K7S5A M/B , but I am waiting on DDR RAM 400 to upgrade the SD 133 RAM to go higher.

cheers

Peter


----------



## insanity

Welcome MintabiePete im down in Victoria


----------



## DeathONator

Hey all I'm in Colorado, USA. I found the site at folding.extremeoverclocking.com. I'm visit the ocforums everyday about. Maybe I can be of some use over here.


----------



## sturm347

Hi im from the Philippines! hope to learn lots of things from you guys


----------



## BiZkiT

Just signed up today. I'm from the good 'ole US of A in Augusta, Ga. I am putting together a machine as we speak. Like most I'm on a budget, so we will see how it goes. I will let you guys know when i'm done. Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## Calculus Man

aa


----------



## virtualbeas

Wazzup all,

I'm in tha U.S. (Casey, IL). Waz doin some research on oc and ran n2 this site. Doin my 1st build and oc. Any tipz would help.


----------



## mufflerman

well i am from ottawa canada,and originally from nottingham in england


----------



## Plague

sup guys im from
la Crescenta, California


----------



## Xavier1421

Originally Florida, but now Dumfries, VA

I hate being a transplant.


----------



## razor386

IT hardware major here at UAFS(university of arkansas fort smith)


----------



## brandon

I am from miami fl. its pretty cool down here 2 or 3 mod stores


----------



## pimpddy

Hi all,I am from Philadelphia PA in the US. Been building small servers and office and some game PC's for around 6 or 7 years Also am an EXTREME FPS gammer online and off.


----------



## midnightexpress

hi all i'm from manchester, england.

I cant remember how i found this site








I cant keep away from it gettin lots of info


----------



## hockaygoalie10

Hey, i am from Myrtle Beach ,S.C. and i found this site by serching on google. Kinda new to this OCing stuff so any-1 thats wants to give me personel help, i would be very thankful


----------



## insanity

thats why we got the forums, just post your question in there and someone will gladly help.

Welcome to the board


----------



## GeoK

[

Hi everyone

Whangarei
New Zealand


----------



## Dazzla99

Hi folks im Dazzla99 from birmingham england uk
ive just oc my comp for the first time and scared as hell to go anymore
gigabyte ga7vax motherboard
i gig mem dont know how to find out what speed it goes at
amd 2400+ T-BRED b (i think)2gig oc @ 2280 watercooled loads a fans temp idle 33 underload 38 if i go higher it says bye bye and crashes BLESS IT lol nice to know you guys are here to help us noobs


----------



## kelleym

Hey guys
I'm from Saint Joseph,TN ....USA
Good to be here...
I have never tried overclocking
but may once I am on here enough to see what it is all about








The site is cool so far.
Found this site at xp-smoker.com
a xp tweaking program which is awesome.....


----------



## theundead

how the hell are you'se

victoria australia

still finding my feet,but getting there!!!!


----------



## insanity

Welcome to the board all new members.

theundead, im down in geelong , VIC


----------



## Bronco Man

Im from Puerto Rico!!Hello to everyone!!


----------



## noobie

I am living in Chicago. Been doing the computer tech thing for a long time but strickly off the shelf corp stuff. I am just learning the ropes of building a pc worth overclocking and how to overclock.


----------



## Ca$hville

Hi! I'm a 14 years old (seriously) kid living in Pomona, Cali! Good mod stores around here like my friend's custom-built pcs store, PC Club, and GOOD OLD FRY'S ELECTRONICS! Currently planning for a comp..


----------



## DiamondGeezer

Hi, quick intro then i'll be off to surf the rest of the forum.

I'm Dave, love my computer toys and gotta have them new every 6 months or so. I have a fair knowledge of pc's in general but the whole overclocking chapter is a new one for me, so please bear with my sometimes lame line of questioning









I Live in Loch Lomond Scotland. The prices for hardware here is ok since i do most of my purchasing online, all in all I'm quite happy with my rig but want to get it purring sweeeet, so i'll be around here a lot more.

Cya's


----------



## thenut

hurray dead thread revival


----------



## slow'puter

Born in Puerto Rico, lived there for on and off, as I moved a lot in my youth. I have lived in Michigan, New York, Nebraska, California, and now Massachusetts.


----------



## steveo42024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slow'puter*

Born in Puerto Rico, lived there for on and off, as I moved a lot in my youth. I have lived in Michigan, New York, Nebraska, California, and now Massachusetts.


 Born in Virginia then moved to Minnesota and now in beautiful California. I just keep heading west.


----------



## Crash

North Carolina Here. But I wish I was in Kansas


----------



## Transonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenut*

hurray dead thread revival











 :withstupi ditto. Most of these guys aren't even active members anymore. 
You thread revival guys gotta read my FAQ Answer before posting... makes you look noobish.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plague*

sup guys im from
la Crescenta, California


 Cool, Plague is practically my neighbor. I'd pass by La Crescenta everyday on the way to school in Northridge.


----------



## mojoopo

im 15 live in barrie canada (45MINS FROM TORONTO AWSOME STORES)


----------



## FalconFX

I am 16 and i am living in the USA but i cam here from germany half a year ago ^^


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenut*
hurray dead thread revival




















Threads should be automatically locked after a period of time. If you really have something you want to post you should have to ask a mod.


----------



## Crash

Dang I didnt realize this thread was as old as me.


----------



## Transonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
Dang I didnt realize this thread was as old as me.

do us a favor and stick a fork in it, it's done!


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transonic*
do us a favor and stick a fork in it, it's done!










Like a piggy


----------



## DiamondGeezer

Ok I'll take the noob hit, but i'm gonna blame it on night shift. I'm at work and none too awake so gimme a break lads.

BTW, Nice pic of your _Girlfriend_ . I do believe i've seen her somewhere before though.......mmmmmm.........oh yeh I remember now....lol


----------



## Phildog

Arkansas, I actually work for a business in my spare time modding, repairing, and building Computers. what a life, its very fun.


----------



## tankman

Hey guys and gals,









I'm from Tennessee in the good ole' US of A. I'm just starting to get into messing with computers and want to start doing some mods. I have already found some interesting things I want to do to mine.

Anyway, Look forward to chatting with ya'll and learning alot.

Tankman


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathONator*

Hey all I'm in Colorado, USA. I found the site at folding.extremeoverclocking.com. I'm visit the ocforums everyday about. Maybe I can be of some use over here.


guess you proved yourself


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

North Carolina Here. But I wish I was in Kansas



















From Dallas, Oregon, I am.


----------



## MIKEYPTHEKING

hello there im from manchester england man the weather sucks here


----------



## ldk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity*
Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?


Work in Wash, DC. Live in La Plata, MD. Just joined too.


----------



## tt_shark

I'm from Australia


----------



## MADMAX22

born california currently connecticut is where i live, and the closest thing to a comp store anywhere near here is in rhode island and that compusa (puke)
everything comes in the mail


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

originally from PA, then moved to MA, then to Silicon Valley (santa clara, CA), now in New Mexico.


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Im from Berlin,Germany.The sun shine here,yay







,but still minus degree...lol...









BTW,i am new here,so...keep the good work guys!!,so i can be better like you all,YAY


----------



## CartCollector

Right now I'm in Texas. This is good because I live close to a Fry's. Even though I'd like to do my shopping online. I used to live in Berks County, PA (Rural area outside of Lancaster for non-Pennsylvanians) so where I am right now is more suburban. Which is a good thing, because I get faster Internet. Comcast cable > 14.4k.


----------



## XxNikkixX

I'm in Seattle, Washington. *sigh*


----------



## Zipnogg

HI~ From Glendale, CA like you can see there.

born in Korea, lived there for 12 yrs. then moved to TX, USA lived there for about 2 years. now in CA about 1 1/2 year.


----------



## Games

sup guys im from texas, kinda near frys. cartcollecter where you from in texas. been here in texas my whole life. do most of my computer shopping at frys. i always look at what they got on sell and they have good prices. well peace.


----------



## Evil XP2400

Originally from cuba, living in South FLA. My friend owns a computer store so when I need a part fast I can get it from him for pretty cheap.


----------



## Zipnogg

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh~~~~~~~ Hook me up with him~


----------



## 6600Gt1047

Queens,NY


----------



## jmac548

From Flint, MI. Livin in Mount Clemens, MI. It's frezzin-balls either way!
I dug up the AMD and my Bro recommends I join a site as this.

James


----------



## PCNerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmac548*

From Flint, MI. Livin in Mount Clemens, MI. It's frezzin-balls either way!
I dug up the AMD and my Bro recommends I join a site as this.

James


Welcome to the forum


----------



## jmac548

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCnerd2357*

Welcome to the forum


















Thanks Bud


----------



## jmac548

So...ah...Anyone know anything bout overclocking an AMD 850?


----------



## jmac548




----------



## PCNerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmac548*

So...ah...Anyone know anything bout overclocking an AMD 850?










Why dont wou make your own thread in the AMD section of the main page


----------



## blair

Sunshine coast Australia, is rather crap, nothign good for hardcore Computer Geeks like me, which is gay, not to mention everythign is hideously overpriced (e.g. OCZ modstream $200AUD, at newegg.com $80)


----------



## strength

im african, but fo now im living in belgium horrible weather at times


----------



## ldk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strength*

im african, but fo now im living in belgium horrible weather at times










USA, southern Maryland. Little place called La Plata, but work in the city - The Pentagon!


----------



## Dark Horse

howdy from Dallas, Tx


----------



## leviathan

Pittsburgh,PA USA and its nice to meet you


----------



## sean4231

Wales,United Kingdom


----------



## OC_Immortal

As the name says....OC California!


----------



## The_Manual

England, UK!


----------



## BFRD

Dallas, TX


----------



## shortfuse

im from the capital of PORN... southern caliPORNia....


----------



## Dark Horse

Howdy from Dallas, Tx. This is a quality site. I might just have to do a bit of folding for all the good advice buried here.


----------



## atvfreak

im from a little town called bainbridge. its in georgia and there is a very limited number of people here that can even turn a computer on. so u get the idea.


----------



## Oknilp

Deer, Arkansas up in the OZARK mountains. I am new to the site and overclocking.







looking forward to all the advice I can get with my 1st PC build from the ground up. i925xe ddr2 1066 PC5600 i550 3.4 OC'd 3.9 with no problems. The Asus MB helps out. Oknilp out


----------



## the_prince_of_darkness

i am from egypt but i live in lA


----------



## HEATsynk

Staffordshire in England, Born in Milton Keynes!


----------



## Wiggy

Grimsby in England.

Im all that.


----------



## HEATsynk

Where's that?


----------



## Wiggy

Just south of the Humber Bridge, 30minute drive. Just across Humber River from Hull.

North East Lincolnshire, ya know?









A few of my mates will be going to stafordshire university this september..oo0o0o0o!


----------



## HEATsynk

AHHH i know, stafordshire university is a mint IT uni!


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Hmmm... Ive never posted in here... Well as you all may already know. Im straight from the dirty south... Representin' New Orleans, Louisiana!


----------



## Mojo

Grew up in New Iberia, LA...currently living on the gulf coast.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

reppin northern va city-to- 
da country...welcome to the boiling pot of know-how...


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mojo2776*

Grew up in New Iberia, LA...currently living on the gulf coast.


Oh man... *******! lol j/k!! hahaa


----------



## Homer Simpson

I'm a from Indy.... Star wars celibration is going on right now, wish I had money to go


----------



## xie67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*

nice, we havnt got any good comp stores here :/ and modding well we are on our own and have to order in from online stores lol


aahhh dude i'm from Brisbane AUS (not san francisco bay area).

an whtcha mean we got heaps of stores to get anything you want most of the stock it here in the country.
you just gotta look around.

surprised blair has'nt nailed this one


----------



## blair

heh i think i've posted a while back, like page 6 or something, but anway i'm in AUS sunshine coast, a little norht of Mr Xie67 persons







yeah Brisbane is the capital of computer parts in AUS (along with melbourne) Brisbane and Melbourne are where the wholesalers are... there are a lot of brands we don't see in aus without Importing of course, which is rather annoying, ohh and everything is more expensive, like heaps more expensive, only when you buy Wholesale does the price start to get closer to US prices (including shipping to AUS)


----------



## shizzal

I just joined up too. I've got a doozy of a computer in the works........we'll see what happens.


----------



## blair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizzal*

I just joined up too. I've got a doozy of a computer in the works........we'll see what happens.


 welcome to the home of overclocking


----------



## ']['orque

Anchorage, Alaska. (and Blair, welcome to the world of 50/50) thats 50% for the part and 50% for shipping. :swearing: :swearing: :swearing:


----------



## ldk

Welcome. La Plata, MD.


----------



## Korke

Welcome







, Gothenburg, Sweden


----------



## blair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *']['orque*
Anchorage, Alaska. (and Blair, welcome to the world of 50/50) thats 50% for the part and 50% for shipping. :swearing: :swearing: :swearing:

this world really des suck it's like we have to live in UK or USA or we are doomed to expensive PC parts *cries*


----------



## osprey

Hey,
I'm from Ireland just joined the site.


----------



## dex100

i'm from Ottawa Canada miserable weather here


----------



## blair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *osprey*

Hey,
I'm from Ireland just joined the site.


 welcome to the forums, ask any quesiton, we'll be happy to help. as that's why we are here


----------



## SPHERE

im in arizona (its boring







)


----------



## Kipper

better than BC, Canada. All the bigger stores are in either TOronto or the US. There are only a handful of stores that i can shop off of (without paying for the overpriced shipping)


----------



## Crashed

I used to live in AZ and i absolutely hated it. I currently live in So. cal but soon to be so. florida


----------



## SPHERE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crashed*
I used to live in AZ and i absolutely hated it. I currently live in So. cal but soon to be so. florida

so how bout them sun devels lol


----------



## Crashed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SPHERE*
so how bout them sun devels lol































and did i mention








i am from so cal. but went to AZ for school, the only reason i didnt leave til i was done


----------



## MangledWookie

hi all, my rig is crap but im humble... hoping to raise abit adn get a good system running one day in the future, id like to lern sum stuffs just for the hell of it...i luv to lern







...anywayz, ill cya all round, hopefully sooner than l8r.

btw, im in aus....


----------



## SPHERE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MangledWookie*

hi all, my rig is crap but im humble... hoping to raise abit adn get a good system running one day in the future, id like to lern sum stuffs just for the hell of it...i luv to lern







...anywayz, ill cya all round, hopefully sooner than l8r.

btw, im in aus....










i got a 3ghz p4 u may be intersted in to upgrade ur system (see *For Sale / Wanted*)


----------



## [email protected]

Yet another dude from down-under. I live on the Sunshine Coast in Queensland.au

New to the site, new to overclocking but i'm getting started on it tomorrow


----------



## blair

iron mask your going into my profile and adding me to your MSN







i live where you do









Mountain Creek Sunshine Coast







pretty clsoe if you ask me...


----------



## Bangas

Im from Adelaide, SA. too.
what do you mean?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity*
nice, we havnt got any good comp stores here :/ and modding well we are on our own and have to order in from online stores lol

I dunno how it is in sunshine coast, but in Adel, thers like PC shops every where! lol nearly as many as the PUBs we got. lol I worked in a town in outback SA, population 40. They had TWO pubs!!! insane.

Anyway, good to have some more aussies!


----------



## BoonDockSt27

welcome to the forums guys


----------



## KSIMP88

it
LIVES!!!


----------



## 2 Pac

Welcome to the Forums!
We offer cookies and Milk


----------



## urb4n

From a small ****ty Island in the Middle of Europe... Malta
Stuff here are really expensive and come out really late







... planning to go abroad as soon as I finish what i'm studying for...


----------



## aef_death_fire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finnisher*
better than BC, Canada. All the bigger stores are in either TOronto or the US. There are only a handful of stores that i can shop off of (without paying for the overpriced shipping)

BC has the best weather in all of Canada. I work in live and work in Montreal but I buy all my Comp parts in Vancouver, BC and they have some of the best deal in town. (intirely depends on which part of BC you live).


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urb4n*
From a small ****ty Island in the Middle of Europe... Malta
Stuff here are really expensive and come out really late







... planning to go abroad as soon as I finish what i'm studying for...

Im from Southampton Hampshire UK.
Welcome to Overclock.net urb4n







Your love it here.


----------



## sabu92

Cape Cod Massachusetts, Orleans, near the end but still far enought from Provincetown.


----------



## klnospicy

born in hong kong
study in uk (from year 9 to upper six)
usa for uni!! but end up fuxk up in the US @@ (too lazy)


----------



## Josh Hoyt

Olympia Washington... no good comp. mod stores here... but if you go to Fry's up north, the selection is never ending...


----------



## Tabbyoo88

Theres nothing much here. fields a few tiny stores a Mcdonalds and a wal-mart.
So me and my friends make it a common practice to get the heck outta here and travel to Cape, Memphis, St. Louis, Sikeston,ect.... In search of Computer Stores, Gaming Shops, Best Buy and other semi computer/gaming locations.

*I am an graphic artist & Gamer intrested in learning alot more about modding computers. I have a little base knowledge but not as much as I wish I did.

I am currently working on saving enough cash to build my dream computer Something capeable of running high end 3d graphics for games such as World of Warcraft and runing alot of graphics programs, I currently use a 3d animation program, photoshop, and several other photo -art manipulative editing programs. I like Deleter Cg Illustration software too I use it alot. Is anyone else into anime style cg illustration? I also do fantasy art.

All my images and programs slow a computer down so I have half on one com and the rest on another. I want to build a maxed out system with a stylish case. I was thinking about getting either a MGE Dragon Case, A MGE Viper Case, or a Biohazard case I seen on Xoxide.com I just cant decide which I want









I would love to find out more about the limited edition computer cases aviable out there there are just so many sites I dont know where to look.
So if anyone knows some online store with awesome cases especially hard to find limited edition cases let me know. I would be happy to hear from you

I wonder if any other girls are intrested in computer modding I was even before I met my boyfriend I just didnt know as much about it as he does. He lets me practice taking apart and rebuilding his older computers so eventually I may be able to mod without his help someday







But I doubt that I will ever get quite that good at it

tabbyoo88*


----------



## PCNerd

What ever happened to insanity anyway?


----------



## edf

I'm from Switzerland. I'm more Overclocking than Modding my computer i have bought a allready Moddedcase(Sunbeam Transformer) and now im Tuning it


----------



## JCS

Another Australian here, from Melbourne to be more precise.

Just starting up with the whole overclock thing, hoping to learn alot from you knowledgable folk!


----------



## TommyTom

yet another auzzie here from the capitcal canberra


----------



## xie67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCS*

Another Australian here, from Melbourne to be more precise.

Just starting up with the whole overclock thing, hoping to learn alot from you knowledgable folk!


_how you goin there ? an welcome._

get an upgrade on yr CPU coolin an yr good to go o/clockin'

cheers


----------



## xie67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TommyTom*

yet another auzzie here from the capitcal canberra


welcome too !

man was i ever glad to get outa Canberra in '86

_soz for the double post ! again_

_got to go to bed brain startin to slow_


----------



## MrSmiley

Toby, what city in Missouri?


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*

Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


Whats that all a'boot
Sorry had to


----------



## TommyTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xie67*

welcome too !

man was i ever glad to get outa Canberra in '86

_soz for the double post ! again_

_got to go to bed brain startin to slow_


woah i was up in Brisbane about a week ago, any reason why u left canberra ? i think its a lot better now that it wuda been in 86 but i moved here in '90 from the uk , but sadly not old enough 2 remeber it


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

#153

hey scotland here, we have haggis


----------



## TommyTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

#153

hey scotland here, we have haggis










 question .. wat is haggis?


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TommyTom*

question .. wat is haggis?


you dont want to know.....lol


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

its a dish we eat over here consisting of a sheeps stomach stuffed with oatmeal, miced sheep heart, lungs and liver, suet and seasonings. Its served at a Burns Supper to comemorate Rabbie Burns the poet.
Its disgusting!


----------



## TommyTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *busa190*

you dont want to know.....lol


haha thought so , well wat else do u get from men who where dress's ? ay ?


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

#158

coming from a guy who wears a hat with bottle corks dangling from it, id say that was a bit stereotypical


----------



## TommyTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

its a dish we eat over here consisting of a sheeps stomach stuffed with oatmeal, miced sheep heart, lungs and liver, suet and seasonings. Its served at a Burns Supper to comemorate Rabbie Burns the poet.
Its disgusting!


sounds tasty.....NOT


----------



## busa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

its a dish we eat over here consisting of a sheeps stomach stuffed with oatmeal, miced sheep heart, lungs and liver, suet and seasonings. Its served at a Burns Supper to comemorate Rabbie Burns the poet.
Its disgusting!


I told ya you didnt want to know.....


----------



## TommyTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

#158

coming from a guy who wears a hat with bottle corks dangling from it, id say that was a bit stereotypical










HAHA good one , but i was born in england


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

#159

tea and crumpets anyone?


----------



## TommyTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

#159

tea and crumpets anyone?


mmm i dont like crumpets , but if ur oftenin 2 ,make the tea i wont say no might get cold by the time u ship/fly it here


----------



## Crashed

My best friend LOVES haggis.. but then again he is very strange


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

ur friend has no taste buds


----------



## Crashed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

ur friend has no taste buds


 nah, liek i said he is VERY odd..


----------



## TommyTom

hey crashed how did u get ur rep power so high ?
and why do i have 333mhz under my name ?


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

rep power is determined by number of posts, time since joining, reputation and something else. hes probably been here a long time







!


----------



## Crashed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TommyTom*

hey crashed how did u get ur rep power so high ?
and why do i have 333mhz under my name ?


 i beleive it has something to do with amount of posts and reps you have, and for every certain amt of posts you have there is a "freq" rating in your name


----------



## TommyTom

or a lot of spare time ?


----------



## TommyTom

oh k koolies thanks


----------



## Chipp

Born in Paducha, Kentucky and currently living in Palm Harbor, Florida


----------



## ncsa

Sawadee krup ... born New Zealand, worked in Australia and now living in Thailand, working in Asia ... just paradise


----------



## Inquisitor

Me and Digital Representing Louisiana


----------



## Mjolnir

Yet ANOTHER Texan here. Came from a tiny little BFE east texas town, but my lived near Austin and now (unfortunately) Houston. Transplant from Miami, though.

They just opened a brand new Fry's a coupla miles from my house in Sugarland! Anyone else go to that one?


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

I live in Nottingham Pennsylvania. Itâ€™s about an hour drive from any ware fun, but I put up with it. Itâ€™s about equidistant from Baltimore and Philadelphia, plus itâ€™s about 45 mins from the xoxide.com warehouse, so I can buy all my moding gear direct!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Luzerne,Pa Small Town lol


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Sarasota Fl. for me. Right around the islands


----------



## Fragger

Florida!


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

Phoenix Arizona.


----------



## Mjolnir

I think Mark Twain said it best: "If I owned both Hell and Texas, I would rent out Texas and live in Hell."

It's only May and the high today is 97. I'm gonna go get a shovel and dig a hole just to see how close to hell I'm standing!


----------



## ldk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjolnir*

I think Mark Twain said it best: "If I owned both Hell and Texas, I would rent out Texas and live in Hell."

It's only May and the high today is 97. I'm gonna go get a shovel and dig a hole just to see how close to hell I'm standing!


Got up to around 60F yesterday here, what a treat. Supposed to be close to 70 today. I cant wait. Maybe it wont even rain again either. I live in the DC area and we're still getting cold air blown down from Canada.


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

lukky, its already in the 100's here, hit 112 here yesterday.


----------



## Orange

From West Chester. PA, hometown of Bam Margera


----------



## aef_death_fire

Family is in Vancouver, BC. atm, working in Dorval, QC.


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

do u think this will make the longest thread ever?


----------



## stevo1988

*I AM CANADIAN*


----------



## LaZaruS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0m0d0_dragon*

do u think this will make the longest thread ever?


That would be kewl so I'll throw in my 2cents. Kansas here...







(couldn't find a ******* smiley...lol)


----------



## Orange

Read my locations, its West Chester, PA where bam margera lives.........


----------



## zokus

Hey y'all. Canadian here. Beautiful country eh, more specifically Alberta, the white, heterosexual ghetto of the north.


----------



## k0m0d0_dragon

bonnie scotland all the way


----------



## rickjames

Alabama


----------



## rameez_razi

i am from Islamabad, Pakistan. Over-clocking is new here so u can't get the fans required to over-clock here. but all the aid u ppl send here ends up in stores so u can get cool computers for really cheap prices


----------



## Xavier1421

Welcome to the forums Razi


----------



## screwtheworld95

Cleveland, OH and moving to kent in a few months for college.

We have one computer store but I've only bought 1 psu and some ram from them.


----------



## MrSmiley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rameez_razi*

i am from Islamabad, Pakistan. Over-clocking is new here so u can't get the fans required to over-clock here. but all the aid u ppl send here ends up in stores so u can get cool computers for really cheap prices


 Nope, lookup "Xaimus", even though he does not technically live there atm, Half Pakistan Half Quatomollen, making up for a great friend.


----------



## J3r3my

Phoenix, AZ...the hottest city in the US


----------



## vancuver

I'm from Bulgaria...


----------



## 3hirty6ix

Montreal QC CANADA


----------



## Oknilp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rameez_razi*

i am from Islamabad, Pakistan. Over-clocking is new here so u can't get the fans required to over-clock here. but all the aid u ppl send here ends up in stores so u can get cool computers for really cheap prices


 Welcome Razi, I have a Doctor from Pakistan-really glad to see those from a'far join the forum.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I make my home in the Ozarks in Arkansas, USA.


----------



## Niklas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*

Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?


I was born in Sweden, but now I live in Western Massachusetts, USA. I just joined, and I hope this site can help me overclock my rig


----------



## sladesurfer

California, U.S.A.


----------



## Orange

West Cheste, PA biotch!


----------



## HrnyGoat

Colorado Springs, Colorado
Home of NORTHCOM, NORAD, US Military Space Command (controls the GPS system), the US Air Force Academy, the US Olympic Training Center, the US Olympic Committee, The International Bible Society and the world-famous Broadmoor Hotel.


----------



## Lostnhell

Engelwood, Colorado USA

Just outside of Denver, we have nothing of interest here except for stupid drivers.


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orange*

West Cheste, PA biotch!


same as orange







home of the world famous ****** known as Bam


----------



## WarGreymon

Sweet. Co Springs too.

I took some scenic pictures out in Larkspur yesterday. I love the scenery north of town.


----------



## freddy

Hi all.
I'm from Montreal, Quebec.


----------



## markuk3

hi guys and gals norwich uk here


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zokus*

Hey y'all. Canadian here. Beautiful country eh, more specifically Alberta, the white, heterosexual ghetto of the north.



That's one beautiful ghetto. Especially the whole Banff/Jasper area.


----------



## alpinesix

On a small island called Holyhead just off the coast of North Wales UK


----------



## prodigyru

Hello all. I just ran into this forum and I find it quite interesting. I recently assembled a PC and think about overclocking it a little. Where do I begin ?


----------



## Inspire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prodigyru*

Hello all. I just ran into this forum and I find it quite interesting. I recently assembled a PC and think about overclocking it a little. Where do I begin ?


First of all, Welcome to







verclock.net!







Read this guide then any questions you have post them under the appropriate forum.
















http://www.overclock.net/overclock.p...king-guide.htm


----------



## Chipp

I can't really remember if I've posted here yet, so I am from Palm Harbor, Florida.

Welcome to any new people that have posted in here.


----------



## tweako_420

Elmira, Ontario


----------



## TheInformationator

I made a thread exactly like this... it got deleted. Two more times I remade it, revising it as the admins asked. Two more times it got deleted. It was a heck of a lot more organized.... You could actually look people up by state, then city, to see if you lived close to another member, then PM them if you did. Even though the admins finally okayed it.... some other admin randomely deleted it. ...and yet this thread survives? meh.


----------



## wowza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheInformationator*

I made a thread exactly like this... it got deleted. Two more times I remade it, revising it as the admins asked. Two more times it got deleted. It was a heck of a lot more organized.... You could actually look people up by state, then city, to see if you lived close to another member, then PM them if you did. Even though the admins finally okayed it.... some other admin randomely deleted it. ...and yet this thread survives? meh.


Sheesh that sucks bro, oh well







its the good ol' fourms. Dang that sounds cool, anyways im from Nor Cal


----------



## PetrolHead

Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland, UK


----------



## Lostnhell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheInformationator*

I made a thread exactly like this... it got deleted. Two more times I remade it, revising it as the admins asked. Two more times it got deleted. It was a heck of a lot more organized.... You could actually look people up by state, then city, to see if you lived close to another member, then PM them if you did. Even though the admins finally okayed it.... some other admin randomely deleted it. ...and yet this thread survives? meh.


 Just so you know, the problem that we had with the first FAQ was that it was requesting Names, which is letting out too much personal information (the rules of the forum state to remain anonamous).

I don't know why the second was deleted.

but this one servives because ii is just asking for the same information that you see on the postix next to each and every post.


----------



## Spice1

Born in El Salvador lives in California


----------



## chic_magnet

I`m from Mumbai(bombay) India.. hmm anyone else here from india?? just curious...


----------



## ninjasquirrel

heh... im from southern illinois usa w00t


----------



## brad2005

melb aust


----------



## samantha

hi! im from philippines! just found it @ google
im not into OC but i want to learn! newbie on board!


----------



## Nick

im from columbus, ohio
found this place via google


----------



## Jori

From Delta, Ohio. Its pretty near Toledo.


----------



## FoRmEd

welcome all I have been here for a while... I just got back from my temporary home in IRAQ... Marine Corps is my home and I love her...


----------



## sanecrazy1

I just joined I'm from Tanner Al. I am going to be building my 2nd machine soon still waitin on parts







I am going to try my first overclock with a athlon xp2000+ running a gigabyte 3d cooler pro heatsink hmmmmmmm the part I am waiting on gotta love ebay I picked it up for 13 bucs new in box 20 bucs total shipping and all.







Has anybody had good results with the gigabyte coolers let me know. The case will be a super lanboy. Had to get the clear side to see the gigabyte blue lights







anyway I think my sons will like the new puter I am building for them anyway peaceout from boring BAMA


----------



## brad2005

hiiiiiiii


----------



## -Jeppe-

Hi








I'm from Finland curiuos if there are any1 else from Finland here


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeppe_64*

Hi







I'm from Finland curiuos if there are any1 else from Finland here










I think Korke is in Sweeden. (Or is it Denmark?)


----------



## Some_Idiot2

I come from a little town in California named Los Angeles.


----------



## gringoinmexico

Middle of Mexico, in the mountains (old and retired)


----------



## Rhys

Hi,

I am another Australian, although originally from New Zealand. It's nice here in Melbourne, especially in Winter


----------



## ncsa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhys*

Hi,

I am another Australian, although originally from New Zealand. It's nice here in Melbourne, especially in Winter










Welcome to the Forum...







me too









EDIT meaning I was in MEL but now here LOL


----------



## Grandpa 1

I am from Washington state USA, Born before Computers were invinted no expert learned what little I know about OC on my own. As you can Imagine I break allot of S**T but I have fun doing it.

Latter Grandpa 1


----------



## Elminster

Clovis California.


----------



## azfar83

hi there..im from kuala lumpur, malaysia..


----------



## dunpealhunter

Tampa Florida, Home of the Bucs and Hurricanes A thru Z (non football rellated)


----------



## sooth

Hamilton, Ohio, the armpit of the State.


----------



## The_Manual

wow ive have never actually posted in this thread.

I live in Chester - UK, I used to live in Geelong (Australia) for 4 years.


----------



## fstfrddy

Camden NY


----------



## fredricktsang

Canadian from Taiwan. A lot of stuff here to go through


----------



## Ravin

Here in Beaverton OR, just a few miles from the intel factory.....and tektronics....and YSI..... and about 20 other hardware makers. it's good to live in the Silicon Forest!


----------



## cabl

Just joined...from New Orleans, LA


----------



## ENTERPRISE

England For Me


----------



## stuntman420

Live in Las Vegas, NV. From upstate NY.

Stunt


----------



## Macman #1

Hey!! im from Wisbech in England. I hear you sayin where's that lol


----------



## markuk3

guess wht i know where wisbeach is lol


----------



## V12Viper

San Antonio, TX but im from Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## llavespada

I'm from Barcelona, Spain


----------



## slow'puter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llavespada*

I'm from Barcelona, Spain


 Bienvenido!


----------



## llavespada

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slow'puter*

Bienvenido!











thanks









__________________________
(\\ /)
()
(> <)
This is Bunny.
Copy Bunny into your signature to help him on his way to world domination.


----------



## Chopes

Maryland USA East Cost, Yeah Nats!!


----------



## lanky

im from india.


----------



## n00bz0r

Philadelphia, PA - East coast here, Sucka! :]


----------



## xtasycoral

hi, i'm xtasycoral. i am new to this forum, and i don't know much about computers...







, so i had a question: i have a computer that is a windows 98. p3 (OUTDATED







) i was looking for a good videocard for a reasonable price. acording to my brother, zipnogg, i need a pci... i belive i have a 16 mb right now, and it is VERY hard to play cs with, and i can only use left hand... so, if u know a decent video-card, HELP ME plz.... ty









I'm from Glendale, CA, by the way...


----------



## BHD_Ridder

Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## dex100

Nation's Capital - Ottawa Ontario yah!!







very boring here


----------



## Elmo

Puyallup Washington we have like 2 privately owned stores and a best buy and compusa kinda sucks but hey i order offline for all my stuff anyways


----------



## ipswdazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*

Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


hi there


----------



## ipswdazz

hi there


----------



## Pauli

Montreal Canada


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauli*

Montreal Canada


 Maryland, USA

Die canada *runs*


----------



## r3tard

vancouver b.c.

BOOO AMERICA .. .... * realizes servers.. mods.. admins.. are all mostly from america *







err my ip address is 4343.3534.1212345.332 ban that


----------



## jonbelfast

hi everyone. just wanted to say hello to you. i'm jon from belfast in northern ireland.i am a complete novice with computers, but hope to learn a lot by using this web site.


----------



## hmn0

I'm not from anywhere....just moved to the US after living in Singapore for 5 years (was in TX before then). I just bought my first computer and it's my first build ever:

MB: EPOX EP-9NPAJ Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce 4 ATX AMD
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Venice
GPU: Leadtek PX6800GT TDH Geforce 6800GT
Mem: Corsair 1 GB (2 x 512 MB) DDR SDRAM 400

Like I said, this is my first build and I'm new at this computer stuff, I just joined this so I could find out how to overclock my system.


----------



## pinkLOVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hmn0*

I'm not from anywhere....just moved to the US after living in Singapore for 5 years (was in TX before then). I just bought my first computer and it's my first build ever:

MB: EPOX EP-9NPAJ Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce 4 ATX AMD
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Venice
GPU: Leadtek PX6800GT TDH Geforce 6800GT
Mem: Corsair 1 GB (2 x 512 MB) DDR SDRAM 400

Like I said, this is my first build and I'm new at this computer stuff, I just joined this so I could find out how to overclock my system.


kool, I'm from Phoenix, Arizona -







stupid desert


----------



## Robilar

Toronto Canada, hotter than a nun's armpit the last few weeks!


----------



## Quintin

Denver, Colorado


----------



## r3tard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hmn0*

I'm not from anywhere....just moved to the US after living in Singapore for 5 years (was in TX before then). I just bought my first computer and it's my first build ever:

MB: EPOX EP-9NPAJ Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce 4 ATX AMD
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Venice
GPU: Leadtek PX6800GT TDH Geforce 6800GT
Mem: Corsair 1 GB (2 x 512 MB) DDR SDRAM 400

Like I said, this is my first build and I'm new at this computer stuff, I just joined this so I could find out how to overclock my system.


pretty solid build for a first one, good stuff


----------



## Suzie

Hello there









I'm from California


----------



## HuggyBear

Suzie,

From SoCal as well. Although currently residing in OH. Blah...


----------



## claymanhb

From Huntington Beach, SoCal. 'Bout 30 miles south of LA.


----------



## HuggyBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*

From Huntington Beach, SoCal. 'Bout 30 miles south of LA.



Very familiar w/the area, lived in Culver City, then Santa Monica, etc. Did a bit of surfing around there. But not being an HB local, I stuck mainly Dockweiler, Manhattan Beaches for my LA surfing. Then again if you wanted serious surf in SoCal, had to head south, Torrey Pines... Oh how I miss home.

Glad to meet you!

~HB


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HuggyBear*

Very familiar w/the area, lived in Culver City, then Santa Monica, etc. Did a bit of surfing around there. But not being an HB local, I stuck mainly Dockweiler, Manhattan Beaches for my LA surfing. Then again if you wanted serious surf in SoCal, had to head south, Torrey Pines... Oh how I miss home.

Glad to meet you!

~HB



Yeah Torrey Pines is nice! No longer nude beach though


----------



## HuggyBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*

Yeah Torrey Pines is nice! No longer nude beach though











That all depends on how good of a talker you are


----------



## ~PembO~

Hi i'm simon aka PembO and from Chester, England
i have an old amd k6-2 450 that i need 2 run at 500hz so i can play cs on it so i'm off 2 start a thread and hope someone out there can help my in my mission take it easy i'l c u round
PembO


----------



## MikeEnIke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~PembO~*

Hi i'm simon aka PembO and from Chester, England
i have an old amd k6-2 450 that i need 2 run at 500hz so i can play cs on it so i'm off 2 start a thread and hope someone out there can help my in my mission take it easy i'l c u round
PembO










You should have made a new thread. I'm sick of this thread coming up it's from march.


----------



## nytevizion

Scott the Noob, Suburbs of Chicago, Illinois


----------



## StranGe

Computer Newb, Sunny California


----------



## SLiLOVER

Hamiton,Ohio!


----------



## frostbite

jolly old england


----------



## corned_beef

England. I live waaaaayyyyy to close to Leigh Park for my liking.


----------



## Panzer

Los Angeles, California. Well, actually Sacramento right now, but I'm just passing through. Okay, okay. The truth is I've been just passing through since 1977. No, seriously. I'm just passing through.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

West Los Angeles, California, Near Venice.


----------



## Remonster

San Diego, CA, the CPU was named after US not the other way around!


----------



## westboi

im from southern california but in alabama now. fun fun.


----------



## hyde

Belguim.. you know that small country in Europe?


----------



## wowza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyde*

Belguim.. you know that small country in Europe?










You guyz make good waffles









San Fran for me, and yes nor-cal ownz


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

Gee, Aren't i away from it all? Australia... Although, i'd rather be in Canada.. (Personal Preference, and im only 15, so i can only Dream..... For Now)


----------



## Anzen

Quite a long thread...

Groningen, Netherlands. You know the somewhat bigger country than Belgium, that sits above Belgium and pwns Belgium? No offense to those from Belgium


----------



## v1c3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*

I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia


coolness, im from aus too, melb to be precise, lol it is shi**y at times ey, especially the weather in melb, its kinda like a fluctuating PSU, always changing.


----------



## hyde

Quote:



You know the somewhat bigger country than Belgium, that sits above Belgium and pwns Belgium?












Get lost.. lol j/k

evnethough Belguim sooo pwns Holland









ok I'll stop now because we could go on and on and on (we do that in real life too







)


----------



## tylerand

Im from Canada, Dalhousie, NB. Absolutely no computer stores around


----------



## lil cleepy

San Diego, Cali. Want to learn more about computers, maybe want to start a my studies on this.


----------



## Chevtek

Hi all, Ive upgraded most all the systems ive bought (mainly Dells) but am in the process of gathering componants for my first build , which will also be tweaked.








Forgot to say In in Sonoma CAlifornia


----------



## sladesurfer

I love SAn diego. Specially La Jolla







Surfs up


----------



## tito

Hi Im Tito from Dunedin New Zealand ,weve only got one decent OC shop in town the guys do there best and its ok 
The problem is being so far away from everywhere any equipment costs an arm and a leg. I envy you dudes in the states for this.

Cheers
Tito


----------



## ItsLasher

From Indiana


----------



## CoLLaPSe

Sofia, Bulgaria, a small country in Europe







Maybe USA `94 - Hristo Stoichkov mean somethong for the football fans ;-)
I'm a hardware dealer in the one of the bigest computer companys in Bulgaria.

P.S. I'm bad in english language, sorry ;-(


----------



## Yuber

Swanton, Ohio, a few minutes from my cousin, fellow overclocker Jori...


----------



## jedi_man1

fortlauderdale florida


----------



## Pinhead-227

Kansas City, Kanasas


----------



## lohoutlaw

Santa Rosa, California


----------



## Fellfromgrace

Greenville, South Carolina 
<-----


----------



## donkeyofdarkness

Denver Colorado


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

east L.A. J/k La Mirada. (a suburb)


----------



## alan_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pvt. Pritchard*

east L.A. J/k La Mirada. (a suburb)


cs_Assault upc, j/k, I'm from Phoenix, Az


----------



## nosebleed

Norfolk, VA


----------



## Frost

I will post both, because I hate my current residence.

Born and raised in CT
Stuck in FL

Parents moved us down here in 97, if I had the money I would of moved back. I hate the heat, I hate flat land, I hate Florida lol..

Im a cold nut, I love mountains, I love evergreens, I love ice, I love snow, I love produce coolers, I love grocery freezers, I love wearing shorts and short sleeve in -7F weather(one of my last visits back up north). Call me crazy, but I love to be cold. Sweat, or freeze? Ice cube, yes please.


----------



## mistformshadow

UTAH UTAH UTAH.. 4 words sums it all up.... "GREATEST SNOW ON EARTH". Oh, and ignore the biased things you hear about Mormons. I read an article that had the opinions of people across the nation of Mormons. A few had them confused as Amish, some thought they were a cult with robes and KKK instincts, and others thought they were still polygamists. If you are a polygamist(multiple wives) you are excommunicated from the church because thet is a big NONO.







Don't let it discourage you.


----------



## xypex982

Southern cali. Nice to see a new member, and don't forget to fold for our team.


----------



## oneluvballer21

New member here.

Born and raised in the great NW, and have been living in Seattle (Kenmore), WA for the last 15 years (previously in Bellingham). I've put a lot of work into cooling this beast of a computer (no liquid, but some 13 fans), and hopefully this forum is my answer to finally overclocking this thing right. And yes, that was "13 fans", and yes, it is kinda loud. But I can't yet afford liquid cooling in a lump sum purchase, and I do video production work, so the cooling in multiple areas has its necessity. Anyway, Seattle representin'!









Oh yeah, I plan to be here with some frequency, so if you see my posts and wish to respond, my name is Peter.









Peace...









ps- don't worry, I got to folding for the team before I made my first post... I'm actually folding on two computers at home right now.


----------



## Bindusar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Welcome guys! Please ask questions in the most relevant forum for consistency sake. I will move shortly. Someone should be able to help you out.

Thanks.


ROFLAO! Admin, I think this one got past you!


----------



## ramos712

Hi i joined yesterday. I'm from a city called Granite City Illinois. I moved to Alton illinois at the age of 9 and still live here in alton. Its a boring old person town


----------



## AceGoober

Eureka, California.

The home of 'Humboldt County's Finest'


----------



## socom58

I live in Roseville, CA (suburb of Sacramento).

Hot in the summer, nice in the spring/fall, and depressing in the winter (but I hate winter anywhere, so







).


----------



## funkadelik

Dallas, TX here


----------



## lenzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistformshadow*

UTAH UTAH UTAH.. 4 words sums it all up.... "GREATEST SNOW ON EARTH". Oh, and ignore the biased things you hear about Mormons. I read an article that had the opinions of people across the nation of Mormons. A few had them confused as Amish, some thought they were a cult with robes and KKK instincts, and others thought they were still polygamists. If you are a polygamist(multiple wives) you are excommunicated from the church because thet is a big NONO.







Don't let it discourage you.


I'm glad you like your snow in Utah, BUT IF YOU WANT SOME *R-E-A-L SNOW* you gotta come on up here in Anchorage, Alaska and we'd be glad to show you guys a slope or two.
ALASKA's where its at (and no I dont live in an igloo).


----------



## chargerz919

I'm live in Fort Worth, Texas. It's pretty dry around here most of the year.


----------



## AceGoober

I live in Eureka, California. Motto around here is:

"Don't like the weather? Wait fifteen minutes...."


----------



## bloodeLf

Born and raised in Southern California. O rite earthquakes!


----------



## minimini

St.Catharines ontario Born and Raised


----------



## Guggelibu

Born and raised on Nova in Norway! If someone has been in Norway, i live outside of Tromsø. . . the cold, arctic city








I'm going to order Opteron 175, VapoChill LS







, DFI LanParty nF4 SLI-DR, XFX GeForce 7800GTX 512MB and MUCH more


----------



## dawooozy

Heya, CA here. San Diego


----------



## Dngrsone

Floridian-- Jax, Tampa, St. Pete

Currently trapped in the desert that is the San Joachin valley, CA


----------



## frodo

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Radwen

Montreal, qc, canada. Born and raised







.


----------



## tuchan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*

Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?


um.....................insanity im suprised im even wasting my time replying to you bagging Australia, what the hell is wrong with you, this country is one of the most popular and loved places in the world!!!!! and by thew way there is heaps of good computer shops here and you can get everything that everybody else can get and more because we have companies like silverprop and corsair here, so what are you talking about???????? noob!! oh yeah im in Adelaide AUSTRALIA


----------



## urb4n

From middle Europe here... on a lonely but nice Island.. MALTA







good computer stores here, still better of ordering from sites such as overclockers.co.uk


----------



## bryman31

Denver Colorado here


----------



## cokker

*Im from sunny...ahem England, in a little silly named town/village called bungay, theres 1 computer shop in town and its crap, big time!*


----------



## natalonik

I am here in *Finland* living in some poor little city.








We have at least 3 computer stores in here. Maybe more i dont remember.


----------



## popeyenate

columiba city, indiana...little podunk. 1 computer shop, but i think they went under. i am currently in honolulu...the navy takes me wherever


----------



## imurgodd23

im in sault ste. marie ontario canada... nice and chilly here


----------



## t4ct1c47

I'm from a small town called Kidsgrove, we have canals and our own bogart too.


----------



## Dcstegg228

grand island ny usa


----------



## Wipps Almighty

Hey i'm from Minnesota and hey what do u guys think of my new rig?


----------



## QColt

I Live in Grand Forks, North Dakota...


----------



## thebearingedge

I'm living in Tustin of Orange County, CA. Born and raised in Santa Ana, a town you may have heard to stay away from. Keeps all the scaredies out







just kidding. 
I've got 2 VERY LARGE computer stores to go to; a Fry's and a MicroCenter. Funny thing is, prices are so STUPID in those stores that the only things I've bought there for my recent brand new system build are an antistatic wrist band and an OVERPRICED floppy drive. ZipZoomFly/NewEgg all the way!!!!

Anyway... very glad to be a part of this forum with so many cool, knowledgable people.

Cheers.


----------



## stevebaz

Im from newcastle in the good old UK, but im currently living in dubai in the United Arab Emirates


----------



## pbasil1

Just joined from Pittsburgh,Pa....this place sux cant wait to move...


----------



## timmay7

NOOOORWAAY!


----------



## SpardaHK

Right now im living in Jenks, Oklahoma.

-Sparda


----------



## vsingh

I live in queens, and alot of my friends have A TON of parts in their basements so I go to them all the time for stuff







. Also there are lots of "pc club" kinda shops in NYC as well as C-city and best buy. But i always resort to newegg, mwave, and xoxide for my stuff as well as my comp-crazy friends


----------



## Mephane

Bradford, Pennsylvania

Nothing here to live off of haha....


----------



## darkange1

I live in Bradford, Pa as well.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Im from GREECE!! And (oh dear how eXciting!) i live in Greece....


----------



## SEGAos

Croatia! Vsingh, good avant.


----------



## Switch2031

Los Angeles California. and can't wait to get out of here. lol


----------



## Venator

California transplant now in Kentucky. The closest thing to a computer store here is Best Buy.....







Thank goodness for the net.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Baton Rouge, LA...the armpit of America. The three local computer stores in the area are grossly overpriced and the closest they get to mods is fan grills. Compusa is still overpriced and the only things i get from there are fans and cathodes, except for day after thanksgiving .


----------



## RexZ

I'm from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## Marvin

I am from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil..


----------



## ProphetX

Murrieta Ca US


----------



## Ty Auchter

I currently live in Lewisburg, PA, USA.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*

yeah. my old town did not have any good places either. getting what you want _RIGHT NOW_ is awesome!


I work at the oldest computer store in Pennsylvania... Getting what you want for _wholesale_ is awesome.


----------



## harm7

Delaware usa, I'm a big online gamer. 47


----------



## steveo42024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Switch2031*

Los Angeles California. and can't wait to get out of here. lol


lol LA can SUCK







To many hookers and crackheads.


----------



## Protius

North Canton, Ohio


----------



## selectodude

I'm from Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## eIak?peelstae

Hey all, Coatesville, Pennsylvania here (45 mins south-west from Philly, since nobody hears of C-ville).


----------



## Commander Kool

Houston, baby. Keepin it real with my boys Paul Wall and Mike Jones........Not really.


----------



## Kindredice

Sunny coasts of Turkey,Alanya.Hate summers like 100k ppl in winter and 2m in summer


----------



## dpg

From Colombo, Sri Lanka!!!


----------



## Tosse

I'm from Norway. I live in Bergen, wich is the second largest city in Norway with about 250000 citicens (lol).

This is the view from one of our seven mountains it's called FlÃ¸yen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bergen-View.jpg

The weather in Bergen is kinda like ****ty, rain about 230 days in the year, or at least it seems like it does.







But when the sun finally breaks through it's the most beutiful city. (And the ladies ain't bad either







)


----------



## Garry88

hi im new to this, im from Australia, i like ur avarter insanity, go the jimmy


----------



## svtfmook

painesville, ohio


----------



## [email protected]

Hey all!
New to overclocking too!
Been a gamer for years but at stock speeds.

From New Hampshire.


----------



## Bdog

Point Roberts, WA, USA
Just 30 minutes south of Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## Hellgy

I'm from Israel, The only active member from here as far as saw up until now... Me and another member are the only active members all over the middle east.


----------



## jbsmith

the boonies in SW Michigan.


----------



## Jazino

sw mi here to. kalamazoo to be specific.


----------



## Speedy

Calgary, Canada here


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbsmith*

the boonies in SW Michigan.


Hi JBSmith,

Hey, there are no boonies in SW Michigan! LOL I live in the lower middle along that big blue thing on the map and find it rather nice actually... 
BTW - My daughter attends Grand Valley State so you know it's not too bad.. ;-)

Take care neighbor,


----------



## Fig

Northern Maryland represent!


----------



## crzynmnd

hello new to forums hope you guys can help me pc stuff


----------



## crzynmnd

hi there all just built a new pc will be needing help with overclocking and other stuff


----------



## ChrisG

Hey everyone!









I'm Chris and I live in the sunny town of Stockport in England!









I hope to be around here abit as I don't really have alot to do at work!


----------



## vector7

Hi,
TX...
v7


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedy*

Calgary, Canada here


Sweet another Calgarian in the house! Looks like you may do some shopping at memory express ( I don't know anywhere else you can get that case in town ) You should stop by the north store service desk and say hi one day. Names Peter and I'm there Sunday to Thursday.


----------



## andersondiaz

caracas venezuela


----------



## babydugong

Hi, I just join overclock, and I'm come from Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## AquaDudeForce

im from Jersey City, New Jersey


----------



## stevebaz

Newcastle , England


----------



## alexisd

Hi everybody,alexisd


----------



## Mr-P

Hi!

My name is Oliver I'm a French Canadien from QuÃ©bÃ©c and I'm new to this forum. I'm IT for a little oil compagny.

A+


----------



## Neohaven

Hey all I'm From New York City Currently in texas Ait -.-


----------



## toxxik

Hi people, nice to be here.
From Romania, a lot going on around but you have to have time and money
Cheers!


----------



## Willard_fatman

In My Pants, CA (close to fresno)


----------



## Matt_WolfMan

Hayfield, MN


----------



## Willard_fatman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt_WolfMan*

Hayfield, MN


Hey, I used to live 10 miles from there!


----------



## Matt_WolfMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willard_fatman*

Hey, I used to live 10 miles from there!










I know! XD


----------



## dmhnc

This thread is sooooo long, wow. Insanity started it 3/21/04 his last post was in 10/04. Bet he would be surprised. Anyhow,
I'm in Raleigh N.C.


----------



## Dngrsone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willard_fatman*

In My Pants, CA (close to fresno)



How close to Fresno?


----------



## Gearbox

Hercules, California

If you don't know where that is (it's a pretty small city), it's about 30 minutes from San Francisco.


----------



## gundamx42

I live in conroe, texas it's like one hour north of houston.


----------



## stoanee

Hi ! I'm from Lacombe, Alberta, Canada


----------



## selectodude

Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## demol1sh3d

Port Orchard WA.

Btw welcome to the forum Stoanee


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

carson city, nevada, USA, northern hemisphere, earth, milky way, universe, multiverse, ******


----------



## senshikaze

i ain't telling anybody. the CIA might finally get me.... ^^ i just kidding. i live north of new orleans and west of the mississippi, well, actually, i live in mississippi, about square in the damned middle. and i hate it here! get me out!!! Please?????


----------



## khanhhuu

Chicago, IL here


----------



## Johnnie Walker

I am from So Cal. but I live in Vancouver


----------



## Omri

I'm proud to say Israel! crappy computer stores but still Israel is "Home Of The Geeks"


----------



## YoBa

United Kingdom here, England to be exact, in the middle of England to be even exacterererereeerrrr,, quite a few comp shope around, BUT, the are ALL OVERPRICED


----------



## cgrado

im from texas *****ES








Sugar Land to be exact.


----------



## CheeseHead4

Richmond VA. U.S.A.

Just for your information I hate Richmond its historical and thats it.


----------



## Layd Dly

From Rochester, NY. Living happily in Orlando, FL for 4.5 Years. :-D


----------



## todd_beedy

Montrose, Michigan here!


----------



## r3tard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnnie Walker*

I am from So Cal. but I live in Vancouver


Awesome, Fellow vancouverite!


----------



## bigvaL

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada!


----------



## TheLegend

Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Miller Lite Capital.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Los Angeles, California


----------



## rcantec

Brampton, Ontario. Canada eh!


----------



## zozzoraci

hi everybody i'mfrom italy


----------



## Shika480

Hi i'm form Indonesia hope i can gain more exp here


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Baton Rouge, Louisiana.....The armpit of america.....


----------



## darah

Kalamazoo, MI here
Can't wait to start browsing around to see where to start with this new beast I just build - Asus A8N-E, AMD 64 x2 4800+, GeForce 7800GT OC'd, 4gigs Crucial DDR400....yeah this thing's definitely my baby


----------



## [email protected]

so nice to join this forum .got problems and solutions!! hopefully i will get my probs solved and share what little knowledge to help others probs ... ya!!


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darah*

Kalamazoo, MI here
Can't wait to start browsing around to see where to start with this new beast I just build - Asus A8N-E, AMD 64 x2 4800+, GeForce 7800GT OC'd, 4gigs Crucial DDR400....yeah this thing's definitely my baby










I used to live in lansing michigan, and my grandparents live in kalamazoo.


----------



## Picas

Just joined the Board.
Im from Portugal!


----------



## evenmore4me

I joined to try to get help for overclocking my PC...
but now isn't the time to ask....
Anyway, Hi, I'm Ryan from NY


----------



## hvacgaspiping

Home Sweet Oklahoma!


----------



## Retrospekt

Schaumburg(suburb of chicago)Chicago is the homicide capitol of america by the way...


----------



## A_Finch

Hello there, I'm brand spankin new to the board. I'm originally from Tacoma, Washington and am spending the next couple of months in Kyrgyzstan. Just purchased my very first computer ever (it's gonna be waiting for me when I get home, I'm excited). Completely new to the whole modding and understanding entirely what a computer can do and am looking forward to being an active member of this board. Cheers and I look forward to getting plenty of helpful advice along the way!


----------



## thehybridpyro

cool dude
welcome!

Cleveland Ohio,home to the weirdest weather ever
and the Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame


----------



## hvacgaspiping

I used to live at Dover and Lake Roads in Bay Village, Ohio many years ago.


----------



## BFG_Creed

I am from the great town of North English, Iowa, USA.


----------



## thehybridpyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hvacgaspiping*

I used to live at Dover and Lake Roads in Bay Village, Ohio many years ago.


thats a real nice area


----------



## hednik

Fort Worth, Texas. No cattle or horses for me just the crappy most unpredictable weather ever. One day its perfect OC temp and the next its 90f outside lol


----------



## jonnyknoxvil14

sunny side Tulsa, OK with a whopping population of 393049.


----------



## buckmaster

Detroit rock city BABY!


----------



## David Mayo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintabiePete*

Gday , yeah I am from Australia too , I live in a place called Broken Hill , in the state of New South Wales and spend a lot of time mining in the opal fields in a place called Mintabie 1300 k's away 500 k's south of Alice Springs .

I have been overclocking for a while , but am still learning , present project is a Athlon XP 1800 Thoroughbred B on a ECS K7S5A M/B , but I am waiting on DDR RAM 400 to upgrade the SD 133 RAM to go higher.

cheers

Peter


I too have a k7s5a ( changed model from M830 using HoneyX bios ver. 327 ).
Running at 150 mhz fsb, 30 mhz pci, & 150 mhz DDR2100 ram.
Found error by running prime95 within 1 minute of stress torture test with default blend option. lowered my syncronized settings and error went away. My CPU is Athlon AXDA1700DUT3C JIUHB unlocked. 
I too ordered new RAM PC3200 low density and will be attempting 166/33/166.


----------



## legoman786

Tucson, AZ!! Hey, it's a dry heat!!


----------



## elmarko99

liverpool, uk. but i am at university in bristol.


----------



## Scottmur74

Calgary Alberta Canada


----------



## revmit

Hi I am new to overclocking, as I am new to this forum. I hope that my messages come with also showing my PC specs.

--> Just testing a post.

BTW: Does my picture show? Cause I dont see it on my post.


----------



## studd69er

I have built my first new computer. I have everything standard right now, but it is pretty nice. I will be getting my second GeForce 7800 GT to put it in SLI soon. I am looking to learn some new tricks and make my computer even better then it is now bu tweaking and over-clocking. Feel free to check out my system in my profile. I have it pretty much filled out from the top of my head.


----------



## SirCoffigus

Jacksonville, FL

No decent computer stores period. NewEgg is god around here... that and pricewatch I guess...

Just got back into overclocking after a long, long hiatus. Started back when the Pentium II was being talked up. Got my first overclock on a Pentium MMX (If I remember correctly) back before they were locking out the multipliers.

Good to be doing it again... Just got my 3200+ stable and up by 500Mhz.... 
Pumped... After I run the neccessary tests and take a screenshot I'll post it in the AMD section.

Good to meet everyone.
Check out my system profile.


----------



## remy5405

Laramie, WY. a even more whopping 27,000pop. pretty safe to say i could have the fastest pc in laramie and maybe WY


----------



## wannabe_OC

I am new and just bought, I know im a terrible person a new rig and wish I would have found this site before hand...Anyway I am new and live in Springfield, VA...


----------



## soniclava

Modesto, CA and no I didn't know Laci Peterson


----------



## codenamecody

I am from Plymouth MN, a suburb of Minniapolis/St. Paul


----------



## AquaDudeForce

jersey city, new jersey


----------



## Naj

Hi guys, Birmingham, England, UK


----------



## playstation60

I'm from WI. Yep. That's all I got.


----------



## JJ_3

Sup people! from Portsmouth, Virginia here..pretty ghettoish but i get by


----------



## Mystify.

Rineyville, Kentucky

Yes..it is out in the boonies

Yes..there are plenty of farms

Yes..there is only 2 main roads

Yes..the only 'store' we have is a dollar general

Yes..you're going to see plenty of signs warning you of tractors (which are periodically slowing down traffic)

Life is just wonderful living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## H4mbon3

stafford represent! that's the uk stafford by the way


----------



## OzziKing

K.c. Mo


----------



## soulchild

what's goin on people... from Carteret NJ... love the site...


----------



## whipple16

Northern california


----------



## VicariousMonkey

kansas city missouri!!!! what!!! haha gotta love this place...


----------



## SKELETEE

Hi all just to say yo & let people know I'm here I'm new & ready to try this o'cing lark







.
Got into modding a bit a little while ago so i'm a bit of a newbie








Hope this forum is as helpful as it looks.
Gonna upload some pics of my rig (nothing too special) but hey we all start somewhere......

"SKELETEE"

Mitcham , South London


----------



## wise_enity

Hello guys Im from Phil

Quote:



*System Specs* 
*CPU*
Intel PD 805 2.66 @ 3.320
*Motherboard* 
ASUS PT 880 ULTRA
*Graphics Card*
Gecube 9550 Speedy Edition w/ Artic VGA Silencer
2x120mm 
*Memory*
2X 512 Geil Value Ram 3200 
*Hard Drive* 
1x80gb MAXTOR
*Power Supply*
450w Task
Sound Card
Onboard 5.1 
*Monitor*
AOC Flat 17" crt Case
Operating System
Xp pro 
*Mouse / Keyboard*
Generic KB & Logitech Optical Mouse
*Speaker*
Logitech Z680
Card Reader


----------



## frijoles101

Hailing in from Clarksville, TN, USA!

haha. local forum is up, check us out: www.h-mac.net/forums


----------



## Negative_Energy

I am from Philadelphia PA.

I now reside in Cleveland , Ohio


----------



## crashovride02

I reside in Athens, OH. USA. Going to school here for computer electronics.


----------



## jmc7983

I am from the great land of Oswego, New York.


----------



## DEMON32

I live in between Nashville,Indiana and Columbus,Indiana So basicly i live between Hicktown,usa and rich-people,usa.


----------



## Christiaan

I live right in the middle of South Africa.


----------



## Witchfire

Just outside of Detroit, Michigan in the good ol' U.S. of A.


----------



## Oni_Dragon

I just joined, been lurking a few days.. i like the place...

I'm from St.Louis, Missouri


----------



## charliemack

YEEE HAWW....haha no.....Texas, USA


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oni_Dragon*

I just joined, been lurking a few days.. i like the place...

I'm from St.Louis, Missouri


Welcome aboard!!

I think this has been a great forum since I've joined!! Glad you think so too.. Great minds think alike! he,he,he


----------



## tankbusta

Hi, Gr8 Site

I Am From Pakistan


----------



## UnrulyCactus

I'm holding down Ocean City, MD (Not New Jersey!)


----------



## Malta Soron

I live in Rotterdam, The Netherlands. Great city


----------



## Pluto

Hi,
Nicetomeetcha'll...
I live on the North side of the Blue Mountain in NE PA USA.

I'm running a dreadfully old system that I hope to up the performance of until I do a new build in Sept. 2006.

Pluto


----------



## Chozart

Hi Pluto, welcome to the forum









You can introduce yourself in the New Members section. Also, please fill out your systems spec (don't be embarrassed... , or just fill out what you are goign to get in september). That way we can help you better if you have questions.

Have fun









Ok, sorry for the interruption:

Born in Holland (Rotterdam is awesome indeed..worked there for years). Now I live in Urbana, IL


----------



## ELmo1989

Appleton,Wisconsin
The dairy Land.


----------



## legoman786

I was born in the cool eastern coast of North Carolina. Then, my dad's job (IBM) moved us to Tucson, Arizona... AKA Hell. But, I love this place.


----------



## soxs

Newbie here from Australia Brisbane.








Names Jon great to be on here


----------



## Chozart

Hi Jon, and welcome to the forum

You can introduce yourself in the New Members section. Also, please fill out your systems specs. That way we can help you better if you have questions.

Have fun


----------



## MjrTom

Hello im Mark, (Not Tom....long story)

I was brought up in Birmingham in the UK and now live near Manchester/Liverpool for work.

One of the few Brits that visit this site


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey im from England, Luton. Proud to be British.


----------



## MKeck

BC, Canada


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKeck*

BC, Canada


Atlanta GA


----------



## studrick43

Kansas, USA

System:

ASUS Motherboard A8N-SLI DELUXE








Dual core AMD Opteron Processor 180 (2 cpu's) @ 2.4 GHz








memory: 2048 RAM
2 EVGA GeForce 7900 GT 256MB Memory (core clock 500 each)








External Plextor DVD burner
OS: Windows XP Professional x64 Edition


----------



## GEO1277

whats up all just getting into overclocking and could use some experienced minds to help me get it right.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

welcome to OC.net, kinda the wrong place to put it, but o well


----------



## TrueTGN

Im just outside toronto, nice to see some close people here.


----------



## The_Snyper

Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Welcome to OC.net


----------



## emberix

originally from australia, but now in cali.


----------



## Gredz_Master

hi there....wish to have a good friends here ..bye


----------



## batista

Originally from the Dominican Republic but living in the bronx.


----------



## Erwin

holland


----------



## wong_fay_hong

another one from Toronto here...just joined...great forum!!


----------



## The_Jester

Durham, England....

Please, no autographs


----------



## Malta Soron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erwin*

holland



























Greetings, my countryman!


----------



## lacentrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oni_Dragon*

I just joined, been lurking a few days.. i like the place...

I'm from St.Louis, Missouri



St. Louis Mo here too


----------



## v!p3r^

Sydney australia mate


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*

I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia


Doesnt seem like a bad country to me.


----------



## Juggernaut

Voorburg, The Netherlands


----------



## legoman786

I hail from the hottest (for me) place, Tucson, AZ.


----------



## Chosen

Wheee! on teh coast of eastern maine 1.5 hours from portland, Maine (iv seen only like 2 other members from here too)


----------



## hunjael

south korea but currently living in US to study... preppy parents lol


----------



## MadCatMk2

Greece...







Slowest internet, highest pricez...


----------



## The_Jester

Hey, I keep trying that IP adress in your location, but i keep getting my router


----------



## Nevaziah

I come from Burundi,

but right now I live in Ottawa, Ontario. (very humid place right now, feels like 60 degrees celcius....)


----------



## RuSo

im from zeeland netherlands hi


----------



## Oelmuvun

Hi, I live in Creston, British Columbia in Canada! OOOOOOHHH Caaaaanadaaaa...
(and yea, I have 6 PCs along side my 16 1/2 Macs)


----------



## cobalt6700

hey everyone.

i live in a place called silchester, in the UK. its a roman town and we have roman walls and stuff.

gaz


----------



## DeadSpider

I live in the little town of Vacherie,Louisiana 
roughly 40 minutes or so from New Orleans


----------



## la4ours

Cali baby... SoCali


----------



## UberIcarus

I'm from Visalia California originally, but I live in Palm Springs California now.


----------



## noparking1011

im out side of clevlend ohio


----------



## la4ours

Man... I moved to visalia for almost a year with my ex-girlfriend. . That is the most god awful place ever (no offense). We rented an apartment off of race ave around the hospital.


----------



## ian98

hey jus joined from england, woot







, a beginer in all this really (wanting to learn) got a decent set-up atm, celeron d 2.66ghz pinless (oc to 3.2ghz), 2x 512mb ram dual channel 400+, gigabyte GA-8IPE775-G(Rev 1.2) mobo, nvidia gfx 5500 512mb, dual bios f7, lg flatron 17" touch screen (not as good as looks







), 2x phillips dvd/rw 52x, cmedia 7.1 blaster sound crd (2 4000wat hifi's







)
only a 400w psu (want a 800w)(got a disco in ma case







) lots more to list but cant be bothered to look lol, any tips on how to improve ill gladly accept (1st obviusly cpu)


----------



## terry_bogard_007

I accidently came from this site while checking out pics of modded rigs and I see a hell of you guys surely do have hot ones!
oops.. and I'm from Aust.


----------



## uTunes

well i am from albania


----------



## vermitsu

I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## HoloDuke

Bellbrook, Ohio - U.S.A. Woo-hoo! A great place to be.


----------



## PCnewb

newcastle- united kingdom







well cool


----------



## ELmo1989

Born in colorado,colorado springs and was rasie in a miltary base in germany


----------



## droman

Hi, I'm droman and I'm from Nicaragua in Central America.
I joined this forum because I overclocked my sempron 2600+ s754 from 1600 to 2000, by adjusting the fsb to 250. This worked fine, but i think i can go further, even to 280, but i lack the cappabilities to adjust the v core, and the HT bus (right nowit's runnig to 1000mhz), and is prime an memtest stable.
I need your whise help to improve my oc capabilities, because i think this forum is great.

My momo is a MS-7032 K8tneo-v k8t800 chipset, but i think it is pro, because i have the agp/pci lock
Proccesor sempron 2600+ @2000mhz
1gb ram kingston value ram 400mhz timings 2.5-3-3-6
Geforce 6800gt @385 mhz core, 1075mhz ram

I yust whant to know if i can find a bios that enables the vcore or HT modifier, i need to know if the agp/pci lock is realy working (i know this mobo is not pro, the chipset says k8t800, but cpuz says k8t800pro and the bios allow me tho change the agp/pci lock). Please help me whit that trouble.

I tried to overclock to 2200 and worked, but i have inestability problems whit the HT bus (my flash memory crashes every time if i use this seting), and the systems gets a little chopy, in the 2000 area everiting runs fine.

Thanks for your help
Sorry for my bad english. in my country we speak spanish.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

another brit here


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Lexington, KY


----------



## Idairin

I'm from Finland. Just started overclocking even if my psu isn't good enough.


----------



## danm

Im from Luton, UK


----------



## UberIcarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *la4ours*

Man... I moved to visalia for almost a year with my ex-girlfriend. . That is the most god awful place ever (no offense). We rented an apartment off of race ave around the hospital.



Hehehe. You are exactly correct. I hated growing up there.

Fun fact about Visalia: It's one of THE MOST polluted places in the U.S., and is continually ranked as one of the worst places to live. (Visalia, Portersville, Los Angeles, Merced, and Fresno are all in the top 20 most polluted places in the U.S.)


----------



## weesteev

Im from Edinburgh in Scotland


----------



## niffer022

im from castleford west yorkshire UK


----------



## Inspire

Nottingham, UK


----------



## jeffbob

By the way, I'm from Winnsboro, Louisiana, USA


----------



## Inspire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeffbob*
Can anyone please tell me how to overclock my Intel Celeron 1100MHz processor?

Hi, Welcome aboard









Please post your question in the Intel CPU section


----------



## kingwilliam

I am from Nashville, Tennessee USA "Music City"


----------



## Devion

Fakenham, UK







Twined with france i do believe


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspire*
Nottingham, UK









Ditto


----------



## mtsagk

My name is Menelaos and i'm from Athens-Greece.I'm also in the 4th semester in the school of Electrical and Computer Engineering-National Technical University o Athens!!


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Boulder, Colorado.. ya know the stoner/ college party town!


----------



## vanilla_eitz

From Nebraska, surrounded by corn and cattle.


----------



## The_Snyper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<[email protected]> (CS:S King)*
Boulder, Colorado.. ya know the stoner/ college party town!










Man, I miss Boulder. My wife and I lived there for a year while she was on her internship for college. Great town. Kind of an expensive place to live.

Now we're back home again in Indiana. Fort Wayne, Indiana. Lots of corn and ********.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Quebec, Canada. Not the best place for PC modding and hardware, but there are a few good shops. The shop I buy from made the PCs for Ubisoft Montreal apparently. You know, the guys that made Prince of Persia and Splinter Cell ?


----------



## Allen

well im from Columbus Mississippi ..down south and we dont have any pc mod shops for a good few towns over


----------



## Ranston

Auckland New Zealand....................But I live in South Korea


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ranston*
Auckland New Zealand....................But I live in South Korea

Welcome to oc.net.


----------



## Moto101

Hi Im Andrew From Cape Town South Africa


----------



## Perfection

Hello i'm Chris from Dorset, UK - I have a Intel P4 3.2GHz CPU with a ATI Saphire Radeon X800XL 256MB AGP and MOBO with 1 GIG of RAM and a Sound Blaster sound card.
I'm very enthusiastic on learning everything i can about Computers, doing college course in my second year on computer engineering







!


----------



## jrabb1920

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Perfection*

Hello i'm Chris from Dorset, UK - I have a Intel P4 3.2GHz CPU with a ATI Saphire Radeon X800XL 256MB AGP and MOBO with 1 GIG of RAM and a Sound Blaster sound card.
I'm very enthusiastic on learning everything i can about Computers, doing college course in my second year on computer engineering







!



Welcome to the site. You might want to start a thread in the new members section for a better welcome


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Originally Florida, but now Dumfries, VA

I hate being a transplant.


Wow, really? I was born in Fairfax, VA, raised in Manasas, VA, and I go up to Dumfries with my uncle to see some of my old friends and hang out and such.


----------



## lehmann14l

hi im from Queenz NY USA (ignore the crappy computer specs im in the process of building a new comp)


----------



## apavlov13

New Paltz, NY, USA. Some of you should recognise it from the news a few months ago (or was it a year?) because of same sex marriages. And no i'm not gay.


----------



## buster2010

evansville indiana here


----------



## Mr Pink57

St. Paul, Minnesota here. I have yet to find a computer parts mom and pop shop here.

pink


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*

Wow, really? I was born in Fairfax, VA, raised in Manasas, VA, and I go up to Dumfries with my uncle to see some of my old friends and hang out and such.










Pooky you from Man*******







....I knew we had a connection








You know the mall ain't got nothin' in it anymore right?








And they got a Baja Fresh in the WESTGATE shopping center...***?


----------



## 1c0n

hey all, im from toronto canada


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

It's cool to see I'm not the only Virginian that stays up well passed his bedtime....


----------



## MARDUK

hey my name is Jason,Im from Greensboro North Carolina.
Was referred here by a friend,nice looking forums here and alot of helpful hints and tricks.


----------



## theonlyzane

Im from the good old United Kingdom, might be heading to the USA soon tho


----------



## cokker

I've posted in here before but i like to make my mark









ENGLAND! Norfolk to be precise, its hot and boring here, loads of cows and feilds.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*

I've posted in here before but i like to make my mark









ENGLAND! Norfolk to be precise, its hot and boring here, loads of cows and feilds.


You guys have craploads of sheep over there. More so in scotland, but England too.


----------



## cokker

Sheep







Shhhh!

Were not all like that lmao!


----------



## fridx

Hi, i'm from the south west of England, and i'm looking to build myself a computer


----------



## jixx

Hi, I am from Memphis,TN USA. I am getting more and more into computer's and I wanna start building them.

Found the forum searching around for all the advice I can find!


----------



## skenmy

I'm in from Essex, England here. It's a tad too hot for my liking at the moment...


----------



## i_amanfbiagent

Nc


----------



## corned_beef

I'm from portsmouth. tbh, its a bit of a dive :/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skenmy*

I'm in from Essex, England here. It's a tad too hot for my liking at the moment...


Heard on the news it was hotter than Miami and Cairo


----------



## anjokid

Hello,

i am from Liverpool, England. i am the good type of scouser, i dont do drugs, steal your car. just the good type of scouser. i come to the website at first for advice, but developed a understanding learned from mistakes and happy to help people out when ever i can. i have currently left high school and about to enter college. i have 4 computers in my house, mine, my other, my bros and my dad laptop. i don't smoke and don't drink [unless special occasion]

turn ons include, overclocking, avatar making and rice crispie cakes







lol *joke* 
turn offs include, intel, pc world and raw lobsters.









mostly used quotes:

"as unstable as a trouble child on crack"
"f*** knows"
"heloooooooooooo"
"sc**w you hippie"
"fr00b"
"nub"
"nooblet"
"hey doode!"

Best Things:

town on saturday
chinesse food
AMD
my Computer
My Phone
My Mates
Dr Pepper

Worst Things:

Lambrini
Coffee
Microsoft Winblows
Apple Macs
WINWORD.EXE
PC WORLD!!!

Ideas For Future:

Cattle Prods Legalised
Death 2 Chavs
CPU Junkyard [formally Intel]

Fave Music:

Counting Crows
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Nickelback
The White Stripes
The Zutons
Blink 182
The Ramones
Goldfinger
Good Charlotte

Dead Hardware:

5 1/2" Floppy
3 1/2" Floppy
Firewire

Software Ideas:

Make Your Girlfriend Hot
FDISK on Startup for Winblows
Hacking 4 Noobs
1337 5p34k 4 n00bs
Linux Anjokid [the best distro]

Spare Time Hobbies:

Ju Jitsu
Computing
Phone Enhancing
Game Playing
Talking To Friends

well thats about me really,







you need more information?

Anjokid


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anjokid*

Worst things:

Lambrini
Coffee
Microsoft Winblows
*Apple Macs*
WINWORD.EXE
PC WORLD!!!

Ideas For Future:

CPU Junkyard [formally Intel]


I don't really see a problem in Macs but i understand about Winfroze.

And CPU Junkyard: Intel is a good idea. I actually think VIA will be the first CPU Junkyard


----------



## zone

I'm from Lebanon.
I don't know if there are other members on this forum from Lebanon but I have to say it's a great place where I have learned a lot (and I still have a lot to learn as well).
What I also like about this forum is that all people respect each other no matter what their origins/beliefs are. That's something I strongly believe in.
I'm happy to be here.


----------



## Darkfire001

I'm from Cary, NC #1 Mid-sized Town







~ snug under North Carolina's Capital Raleigh.

Came to Overclock.net for some FX5700LE Overclocking help, stayed for the cookies.

I've got one main computer as listed below and a second functional system (perhaps a 3rd for a few days, if my eBay auction doesn't go well).

I'm a big ASUS Fan, and have to say Thermaltake does a hell of a job too









Nice to join a great computer community like OC.net has.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I live in Michigan, Mio Michigan its a little town with no highspeed were i live =/ there is satalite wireless but that cost a arm and/or a leg


----------



## gRiX69

Hi all im gRiX69 ,im still learning to overclock








And im from Durban


----------



## anjokid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gRiX69*
Hi all im gRiX69 ,im still learning to overclock








And im from Durban









Welcome Aboard The Overclock Train, Next Stop Is Filling In Your System Specs in the User CP above... This will help us to help you


----------



## legoman786

I art from Tucson AZ! Hot as hell here though.


----------



## THERAP1ST

Hey I'm from Nebraska but I'm movin to Iowa in about 3 weeks, so I'll say Iowa. I'm also a first time system builder the specs I've got are what I have so far. I'm currently trying to decid on wich AMD dual core 939 processor to get.


----------



## xTragicalx

I love in Rogers, Arkansas.

I've never really met anyone on the net that lives where I do, but maybe I'le be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## decapitator

chicago here


----------



## Makferson

St. Louis here...


----------



## gobygoby

I am from Indianapolis


----------



## halomaster

southern Washington.


----------



## halomaster

oo, i forgot to add i am going to be moving to Pennsylvania in the next few weeks.


----------



## pablo420

Northern Cali.


----------



## xfranciscox92

upper Cape Cod


----------



## 1337boo

California here. I buy most my comp. stuff online^_^


----------



## voggorb

Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Mio, Michigan







little town, no compy stores for miles, closest is walmart >< and thats good 40 miles away then nothing for long time,


----------



## sugarton

Hamilton, Ontario. Canada's steel city.

Not too big of a computer geeking crowd that I know of here. It's sad


----------



## Mazeppa

Just outside London.


----------



## zorpnic

Greetings from Cleveland, Ohio - Rock and Roll capital of the world.... I guess. That, or we just have the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame for show. Take your pick.


----------



## xrxc3000

hey guys wats up?i am total newbie overclocking.i hope i can learn something here.i am from sofia,bulgaria.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

wilmington, delaware


----------



## SiPex

Orange County, California


----------



## xavier111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THERAP1ST*

Hey I'm from Nebraska but I'm movin to Iowa in about 3 weeks, so I'll say Iowa. I'm also a first time system builder the specs I've got are what I have so far. I'm currently trying to decid on wich AMD dual core 939 processor to get.


What part of Nebraska??


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*

Pooky you from Man*******







....I knew we had a connection








You know the mall ain't got nothin' in it anymore right?








And they got a Baja Fresh in the WESTGATE shopping center...***?












They never really had anything interesting in the first place IMO.









Little late for the responce


----------



## lessthanjake1241

hunterdon and ocean counties of beautiful new jersey


----------



## Lax58

San Luis Obispo, California


----------



## numlock2.0

Albany, New York.


----------



## zxg

Hello everyone,I come from NanYang China.
I was looking for some information with google then I found this site.I thought it quite interesting and I want to learn something here


----------



## Gruba187

Lisbon, North Dakota


----------



## Hoempfel

Hi, I'm from Amsterdam and we have this very cool store named Ik ben stil
(I Am Quiet in English) and they ''pimped'' my PC


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I am from Yorkshire, which is in ENGLAND























MaK


----------



## anjokid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*
I am from Yorkshire, which is in ENGLAND























MaK









cool not to far from me =D


----------



## blackmamba

hi, i'm from Malaysia. nice to meet u all. i'm newbie in OC. trying to learn and pump everything that my mobo has...

need advise in the future from senior/veteran


----------



## cokker

This thread again?!

I told you all once, England! Ditchingham, on the suffolk/norfolk border, 16miles south of Norwich.

Its wet and boring here, thank goodness for oc.net


----------



## sangchu3102

Newton, North Carolina
OC newb.. guidance needed


----------



## gOJDO

Hello world!
Macedonia here


----------



## cgrado

Macedonia? ***? that's a new place. just look up my city. Sugar Land, TX- third best place to live in the country according to Money Magazine.

However, i was born in Plantation, Florida, moved to Buenos Aires, Argentina, then to San Jose, Costa Rica and then here. Sixth house i think.


----------



## jNSKkK

I'm from just outside a city called Leeds in the UK


----------



## GeekMan

Im from Coppenhagen Germany =)


----------



## Kimon

I'm from Auckland, New Zealand... It sucks because there arent any decent computer stores like you lucky Americans with Newegg.. Grr


----------



## Waupli

I'm from Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waupli*
I'm from Atlanta, Georgia.

Im from Douglasville just outside of Atlanta in the burbs


----------



## Nismo2nr

from = Ocala,FL
currently = Woodbridge,VA


----------



## Waupli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sdumper*
Im from Douglasville just outside of Atlanta in the burbs









I'm technically from Marietta, but nobody who isn't from GA knows where that is. Thats cool.


----------



## VRWM

I'm 20 mins away from downtown chicago and about 40 mins from a tigerdirect.com warehouse







..


----------



## xtrasico

Hi guys/gals:
I am a Fraud Auditor from Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico.








Great summer all year, except for hurricanes...








I am new to the forum, but I have been here hundreds of times.








I have a modest PC. My kids have modest PC's too. 
My agency also gives me a modest laptop.
Just to say HI.


----------



## zz0theta

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (HOME OF THE 2005 WORLD CHAMPIONS THE STEELERS!!!)


----------



## CorpussStalker

Donegal,Ireland....Irish speaking part of the country


----------



## GGuyZ

Tel-Aviv, Israel.

Just came back from a 3 months visit in the US & Canada - drove from coast to coast.


----------



## unbreakable

Manila, Philippines! pearl of the pacific! home of the most corrupt politicians in the world! Hey, we're not number2 most corrupt nation for nothing right?


----------



## unbreakable

oh my bad.. that is just in asia... we're 2nd most corrupt in asia, 9th in the world, indonesia is the first in asia, 6th in the world, 
Bangladesh is tied with Chad as the most corrupt in the world according to Transparency international

http://www.transparency.org/policy_r...dices/cpi/2005


----------



## chiu2000

borned in Hong Kong, raised in Singapore.....


----------



## Mr.FreeZe

Im borned In Bosnia Srebrenica.

Living in The Netherlands..


----------



## megachad

I'm from Montreal, Canada and I always lived there and always will (except maybe if I go to that CG school in Sudbury, ON. after High School).


----------



## Katsumoto

England, United Kingdom


----------



## detox

Oshawa, Ont., Canada


----------



## def.momo

Hey I'm from Djibouti, a small country in Africa.


----------



## pCp1r473

I'm from TN and in the process of building a new PC overclocking will follow after some practice is done. screen shots to come.


----------



## BrinNutz

I'm from South Bend, IN....Any Hoosiers in here from near where I'm at??

pCp1r473, Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## cgrado

Everyone join our frappr group!
http://www.frappr.com/overclockdotnet


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *def.momo*

Hey I'm from Djibouti, a small country in Africa.


do you live in the capital which is also named Djibouti? or are you on the coastline?

im from WI USA


----------



## Natakel

Hi all . . . I live in a State of Confusion . . . no, wait! . . . I mean the State of Indiana, USA. I'm not new to the computing world, but I am new to overclocking.

I have built three systems over the last several years . . . my first being a trusty PIII 733mhz I put together for one of my sons so he, my other son (who got my old eMachines), and I could play Lan games (mostly Rage of War). Good times! But then they went and suddenly decided spending time with girls was more fun then playing PC games with their pop.







Go figure!









Then the whole marriage thing . . . sheesh . . .

Anyway . . . I am now tinkering with overclocking (having time and a few spare PC's left behind . . . considered outdated by some . . . lol), and I hope to pick some young brains lurking about here when I need some help!


----------



## gobygoby

Welcome!! I too and from the land of greatness! ..........eerrrr......wait. Nevermind, I ment Indiana!


----------



## Morninglion

Maybe I'll post here, I'm form the middle of the city that's in the middle of Illinois in the middle of the USA... Peoria. and it sucks.

This town has one overpriced local PC mod shop, and I cry when I see people go in there... I work as a PC guy at a big company, and build, design, consult and sell custom rigs on the side. My two rigs, Sojorn and the cube, have been paid for buy selling other computers.


----------



## Pyrice4

Im from Deland, Florida not far from Daytona Beach. There is a hurricane/tropical storm over us right now but that just means lots of rain and no school. Im building the rig on my specs below, should come in tomorrow if the UPS guy doesnt get blown away..


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pyrice4*

Im from Deland, Florida not far from Daytona Beach. There is a hurricane/tropical storm over us right now but that just means lots of rain and no school. Im building the rig on my specs below, should come in tomorrow *if the UPS guy doesnt get blown away..*


roflmao !!!!









My parents live in Jacksonville. Hope they dont get blown away either!


----------



## PoisonTail

New Jersey


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morninglion*

Maybe I'll post here, I'm form the middle of the city that's in the middle of Illinois in the middle of the USA... Peoria. and it sucks.


You forgot middle of the sticks, but then isn't everthing in Illinois outside of Chicago?

I worked there as an addiction counselor at Stonehedge methadone rehab back in the 70's. And yeah, it pretty much blew chunks then too.


----------



## Kr0n1k

I am from Rochester, New York, home of FrozenCPU and Arena51.


----------



## BenHagerty

Just outside Boston Mass woo!


----------



## tankman12

Hey guys...West Tennessee here. Been a member for almost a year but didnt contribute a whole lot. Signed in once or twice in that time. But now I am back and gonna fold like a fool. Gonna try some of these overclocks as well.....


----------



## born2killU

Marietta Ga

wow this is a very popular new member thread


----------



## Opty170OCer

I'm living in Colorado, USA, on the north side of Denver. I'm new to this forum, but not new to OC'ing. I currently have a few AMD S939 machines that I'm trying to finish tweaking, then will get to the C2D build I'm currently working on. Anyway, I may be begging some advice for the Opty I'm working currently. Current spec is:

DFI 3200
Opty170
OCZ DDR500 Platinum 2x1GB
XFired 1900XTs

I've got 2x1GB mushkin Redline DDR500 RAM that I had up to 285 MHz in my single core Opty and I'm going to move it to the 170 and see what I can do.


----------



## Dormus

from the middle of ohio.......hehe...i'm in class right now


----------



## Darklighter

Anderson, IN


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darklighter*
Anderson, IN

Go Highlanders! Welcome


----------



## vladsinger

Fayetteville, NY


----------



## k3pch3

Antalya TURKEY


----------



## martin_oc

Valencia, Venezuela.

Some of those places where life got you stuck into and cannot go further easily. But we are managing to survive with a pro-commy government, in the 21st century when all the world thought the cold war was over. Jeezee...!!! Freaks!!!









Specialty and modding stores??? What's that? This is a place for DIY modding or nothing. I saw the other day a web store around here offering a Termaltake case, and we all said WWWOOOWWWW!!!









I've been upgrading my system as money and time have allowed.

I'm 40 years old, father of five... YEAH FIVE!!! JAJAJA!!! My kids ages sound like DRAM timings: 13-12-10-8-7 Very loose timings in fact







But we are a very happy family. My job is computer consultant and web developer.

Very happy to be here with you guys sharing our overclocking tips.

Oh, of course, folding for team 37726


----------



## vertek

Ireland.

I win.lol


----------



## matt_s989

Bentley, Michigan

Ha ha, find it


----------



## HondaVF1000F

West Norway


----------



## newphase

Hi
Gloucester, UK here.
A beautiful (small) Cathedral City where Kings/Queens of England used to be crowned and parliament used to gather!

One day, I'm going to make a game-map of the City-Centre and Cathedral.

Also noteworthy is that our City-Centre is NOWHERE NEAR central!
I live in the City and it is right on the edge of the conurbation - 5minutes walk over the bridge is the countryside.

...should be called the City-Peripheral!


----------



## peaCeBoY

hi,welcome to the forum =D


----------



## Ohioemachines

I'am from Texas.Just moved here to Ohio.About a week ago.


----------



## Tezzanator

Darlington, United Kingdom


----------



## Danbeme32

Here from Newark,NJ


----------



## suesman

Okeechobee, Florida


----------



## Syrillian

Greetings,

I'm from California, but lived half of my life in the Far East (Hong Kong), and the Near East (India).

I secretly wish I was from Spain (Andulucia/Cost del Sol area). One of the most beautiful places I have been (though rapidly growing).


----------



## gonX

Did i ever tell mine? StenlÃ¸se, Denmark.


----------



## Cheetos316

Bawston, MA


----------



## ranjikvp

Hello everyone,

Just joined this forum, hope to improve my knowledge bank here.... see you around....


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ranjikvp*
Hello everyone,

Just joined this forum, hope to improve my knowledge bank here.... see you around....

glad you joined....now tell us where your from. Or we will feed you to the penguins.


----------



## timmay7

central norway here... worlds coolest accent!


----------



## jws2346

Hi all, I'm postimg from Seattle City from the great, most of the time rainy (in Seattle), sometimes sunny, state of Washington.


----------



## Scorpion_WR

Hey yall! Had to show the southern roots. Wes here from Richmond VA.


----------



## catalyst

dundee, scotland. u.k.


----------



## mnadeau33

Heyyy im from Montréal, QC.


----------



## effingn00bcake

Livonia Michigan WOOOOO


----------



## Frozen-Liquid

_Boston, Massachusetts_ *[USA]*


----------



## bicolormoth

Manchester , England

btw, the worlds 1st ever computer was invented at The University of Manchester .........









http://www.computer50.org/


----------



## SeTH 245

Beckley, West Virginia... nothing interesting here...


----------



## SinDicate

New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bicolormoth*
btw, the worlds 1st ever computer was invented at Manchester University.........








http://www.computer50.org/

Nice Info!

Im about 20 miles down the road from you









St Helens. UK


----------



## Samurai004

The wild and exotic...drum roll...

Dayton, Ohio


----------



## splat00n

lol since 2004, woot, im from oxnard california, parents michoacan mexico woot woot


----------



## Syrillian

I'm originally from California, but grew up in India, then Moved to Hong Kong. Now I'm back in California. It's been a great trip so far - thanks God, Buddha, Allah or whatever your name is....


----------



## gravity

I'm a French student living in indonesia studying in a French school here, since my dad works here...
In this city populated by at least 15 million people, we have found ONE decent modding store !
but well we still manage to live well with our rigs in this isolated part of the world...


----------



## tuchan

Just an Aussie digger down here drinking beer and playing with all of the lovely ladies


----------



## BenHagerty

20 minutes south of Boston


----------



## Firestorm252

Watkinsville, Georgia... just a middle-of-nowhere town in the southeast US.

current student @ university of georgia


----------



## Snerp

I started in CA, moved to OR, now I'm in Tacoma, WA...LOOK OUT CANADA!!!


----------



## PaRaDoX

Reno, Nevada


----------



## ocNerd

Hah!
Bulgaria (a country in eastern Europe... the Bolcans to be more exact), town: Burgas...


----------



## MakerOfDust

Im in Kansas City...


----------



## dizzy4

Im in San Diego (The one in California)

Which Kansas City are you from?


----------



## MakerOfDust

Kansas City Kansas is the one im from.


----------



## OzziKing

Where abouts in KC, im in parkville, right outside KC.


----------



## jrabb1920

Never had a home town, I grew up on millitary base all over the world, last 4 years in tucson, arizona


----------



## STN71190

Frederick, MD for me


----------



## Norz

Hi there.
From Norway


----------



## rayguy

Hi i am from New Jersey







..... this is my first post!!!!


----------



## numlock2.0

Welcome to the Forums Rayguy!









I'm from New York


----------



## Oombongo

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Joeking78

From London UK, but living in Dubai right now


----------



## Oombongo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
From London UK, but living in Dubai right now


aaaa...no taxes and good money


----------



## Joeking78

got it in one........gotta love Dubai!


----------



## BAEBU

Hello im new, and sort of a newb when it comes to modding, from texas


----------



## Criswell

Born: Palm Springs, California
Live: Weatherford, Texas


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BAEBU*
Hello im new, and sort of a newb when it comes to modding, from texas

houston area?


----------



## Moneyless

Toronto, Ontario, Canada!! wewt.
(CANADA FTW WOOT.)


----------



## Syrillian

Wow, 2-year old thread!

3rd Rock


----------



## phantomgrave

I live in Terrell, Texas... about an 50 minutes from Dallas.


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moneyless*

Toronto, Ontario, Canada!! wewt.
(CANADA FTW WOOT.)


ditto







maybe minus the FTW part heh


----------



## cgrado

hey, everyone join our Frappr group! much easier to find where we are grouped then. http://www.frappr.com/overclockdotnet


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*
I live in Terrell, Texas... about an 50 minutes from Dallas.









I live in Dallas, Texas... about 50 minutes from Terrell.


----------



## cgrado

I live in Sugar Land texas, about 4 hours from dallas.


----------



## WhErE?m?I?

Middle of nowhere Illinois, about an hour and a half east of St. Louis


----------



## MindOfChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimon*

I'm from Auckland, New Zealand... It sucks because there arent any decent computer stores like you lucky Americans with Newegg.. Grr


Try www.pricespy.co.nz


----------



## denmason

Tracy, Calif. USA


----------



## cgrado

WHY AM I SCREAMING??? MAYBE BECAUSE:::
you need to join our frappr group!


----------



## bdattilo

Representing the University of Iowa from Iowa City, Iowa.


----------



## Tyrker

Good Ol' Red River Valley , North Dakota. One of 2 rivers that flow north (other is the Nile).


----------



## giver660

St. Peters, Missouri. About 35-40 minutes outside St. Louis. Yeah.


----------



## leimrod

Co. Dublin, Ireland







will probably be moving over to Vancouver in a year or so though, which is why i'm here brushing up on what I need to know on that side of the water


----------



## cgrado

FRAPPR!

join it.


----------



## Vanorge

Was up everyone.. new to this overclocking biz ... must say i like ... anyways i live in california ... just moved to Costa Mesa and it is chill ...

by the way how do you copy your whole screen? so i can post my 3d marks.

thanks and it's good to be here


----------



## Xerasyte

Delta, Ohio. literally about thirty feet down the road from Jori. Whom you might see trolling around here alot. And Vanorge get a screen capturing software. You can find em everyone if you google em. I use ScreenHunter. Free and stupidly easy to use...


----------



## alexisd

Im from Puerto Rico but living in Florida for 11 yrs.


----------



## Fishinfan

chicago,IL.


----------



## swayne

San Antonio Texas if anyone else lives here we need to lan


----------



## steelballzz

from across the atlantic

Portugal / Europe


----------



## dr_bowtie

SouthBend Indiana....

Where cute chicks are few and ugly ones are plenty and stupidity is contageous...


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


FRAPPR!

join it.


quoting myself to remind you.


----------



## Bonehead

Woodbridge N.J.


----------



## diluzi0n

california dreams


----------



## bainshot

the bay area


----------



## rangerit

aussie girl. south east queensland.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rangerit*


aussie girl. south east queensland.


girl?????? wow! that's about 6 or 7 now.


----------



## Ace of Spades

Very old thread.

England >> East Anglia >> Suffolk >> Lowestoft


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades*


Very old thread.

England >> East Anglia >> Suffolk >> Lowestoft


Mmm... Suffolk


----------



## Dreko44

Hey all, im a new overclocker in training. Im from Carol stream Illinois and ill be attending Northern Illinois University in 1 month!


----------



## Dock #89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rangerit* 
aussie girl. south east queensland.

Girls...

*Drools*

I wish I could get one


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dockery* 
Girls...

*Drools*

I wish I could get one










I hear they're easier to spot at night. Never tried it myself so I don't know if that's true or not







.


----------



## Death

I'm from San Bernardino.


----------



## firstknight

HO HOHO.. at last i found the site that talks bout OC....

am noob in OC... my rig

DQ6
conroe e6700
kingston 1gb ram (forgot the speed thingy bout something bout 4)
xfx 7800GT

gonna try to OC but dunno how.. now will get a chance to... anyone with the similar rig pls do PM me your exp and settings.. ehhe..









FROM KL, Malaysia...


----------



## eracerx

Eracerx here from clinton twp michigan near the duke he is a good friend of mine


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eracerx*


Eracerx here from clinton twp michigan near the duke he is a good friend of mine


Florida.Said hi to the Duke he is my friend toh you my friend too.


----------



## eracerx

sweet i need smart friends im lost in this computer but trying


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eracerx*


sweet i need smart friends im lost in this computer but trying


you'll find plenty of friends here.


----------



## noshibby

The great white north, you know canada eh,

Calgary Alberta, home of the greatest outdoor show on earth (literally)


----------



## Intervention

Aurburn, New Hampshire, basically nobody knows what auburn is, so really manchester, nh


----------



## darkninja420

New Orleans, LA
We're Back In Business


----------



## frogy

I'm from Tallmadge, Ohio and Kent\\Rootstown,Ohio 2 houses... parents divorced... it's all good though


----------



## Hemato

I'm originally from east Dearborn (Michigan) but I've also lived in Southfield and Grand Rapids. Most recently I moved to Royal Oak and I've been living here with my girlfriend for about a year.


----------



## gza_rally

sunny beautiful southern colorado. cold and windy today though.


----------



## Malaziel

From Helena, Montana. Currently in sunny Belgrade, Montana where the high today is a blistering 5* F.


----------



## gravity

born here, in Jakarta, Indonesia, of French origin ( dad french, and mom indonesian...)


----------



## gza_rally

i lived in indonesia until I was 5. wish I could remember more. All I really remember is the raised sidewalks, and falling in the mud.


----------



## beret9987

Born in Berkeley, California moved to San Francisco and then some small suburb. *sigh* It's too small.


----------



## eracerx

from the murder capital of the world Detroit michigan HOOAH


----------



## furiousg

Fresh newbie from Kenora, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Rylaar

Cocoa, Florida! Whee!


----------



## my94r/t

Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## Medic

Heh all... from Northwestern Ontario...

Just had to join this board... what a great way to learn about OC'ing


----------



## ImAClocker

Sup everyone From New Jersey

Same as the guy above i have done some OCing before but this is the first time i have built my own system from scratch!


----------



## DJOli

yay! i'm prodably the only one here from iceland and only 400kilometres from the capital city (yuck)

yayyyyyy...


----------



## DJOli

lol dbl post (LoL)


----------



## douglash

hey - just so you know, i am from Durban, South Africa, and damn does it get down here... anyways, i'm also relatively new to the site, but it has helped me so much already...

now i'm hooked and all fired up







to OC my life away...

welcome to the forum buddy!!


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJOli* 
yay! i'm prodably the only one here from iceland and only 400kilometres from the capital city (yuck)

yayyyyyy...

I was born in Keflavik Iceland!!!


----------



## DJOli

no way dude







Kewl....btw thanks for the warm welcomes









what year were u born in "keflavík"?


----------



## tubnotub1

Big D, Texas


----------



## gonX

Ma' location tells anything, Stenloese, Denmark.


----------



## Ostraq

Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## gre0481

Hey everyone!

I'm a long time listener, first time poster.








Just subscribed the other day.

Well,

I'm from North Branch Michigan, and Novi Area Michigan.
Right now I'm stationed in Camp Pendleton, California. (7 yrs USMC)

Currently I'm deployed to Iraq, Training Iraqi police. That's my spiel.

I'lll post about my system later..

Nice forum guys!


----------



## v!p3r^

hey.. im aus 2.. reppin AUS


----------



## MADMAX22

bummer being over there gre0481, must be damne hot, USN here for the last 6 yrs, got about 4 more to go,

originaly from northern california been every where in the states since


----------



## kc-tr

Kansas City KS


----------



## Option B

I'm from beautiful Horseheads, NY


----------



## vallewarrior

I'm from St. Charles, MO.


----------



## canadian woodchuck

Hi all I'm from Kanata Ontario Canada.
lots of great info in here.


----------



## FlaKing

I'm from a small town about an hour from San Antonio, Texas. I live in a Suburbia outside of Austin.


----------



## xchrisposix

Tucson, AZ!!!


----------



## xchrisposix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Option B* 
I'm from beautiful Horseheads, NY

my dads side of the family is from horseheads/elmira/breeseport(sp?)


----------



## Satek

Vancouver B.C


----------



## v!p3r^

Sydney australia!


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Highlands Up in Scotland


----------



## kotxmc

i'm from Coimbra - in the middle of portugal, right next to spain...


----------



## steelballzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kotxmc* 
i'm from Coimbra - in the middle of portugal, right next to spain...


hello my portuguese companion


----------



## kotxmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steelballzz*


hello my portuguese companion












hey!

are you aware of any other portuguese members in the forum? i reckon there are a few, but just wonder how many exactly...

cheers.


----------



## waqasr

Im from London..yayy....the heart of england!


----------



## 3000gt

from st.louis baby

#1 most dangerous city in america


----------



## Lone136

From the Sun Shine State of Florida, but now live in cold A** Pa.


----------



## lessthanjake1241

Central/Western NJ Represent


----------



## the_x'ed_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kotxmc* 
i'm from Coimbra - in the middle of portugal, right next to spain...

awsome. Im from spain, but live in aus


----------



## Xerasyte

Delta, Ohio... 
BTW...
3000GT your avatar rocks


----------



## NipDar

New York City


----------



## Cricket

Rochester NY USA


----------



## kotxmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_x'ed_man* 
awsome. Im from spain, but live in aus









hola mi amigo.

i'm guessing the weather is a bit chiller over there than it is in espaÃ±a...

suppose its a great place to live, though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89* 
Highlands Up in Scotland









Inverness? LOL

Hah, and there's a bit hype with it in it, like iNv (iPod and nVidia)


----------



## Joeking78

In Dubai right now, just got back form Angola........nice


----------



## digitalh3lix

medford, MA


----------



## melbobainey

Pa. USA


----------



## Halfwit

Redmond, Washington


----------



## Just a N00B

Philly


----------



## dek-

Cleveland, Ohio US


----------



## Richie P

Devon, UK


----------



## Satek

Vancouver B.C Canada


----------



## 77bigmac77

Right outside Philadelphia


----------



## IronToad

Stockholm Sweden


----------



## Xonis

Albany, California (Next to Berkeley)


----------



## Hootis

from colorado city tx dont even have a walmart LOL


----------



## knickfan5745

Newark, N.J.
THE DIRTIEST PLACE ON EARTH


----------



## imroz_Anand1129

From Dirty Jerzey!


----------



## Drzprince973

LOL.....wow that makes 3 of us that are from JERSEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cpt. Gringo

Sorry... but I'm breaking the New Jersey streak. Bay Area, California.


----------



## FearSC549

Los Angeles, California

2 Cali in a row.


----------



## SNIP3R

Kansas City


----------



## ridger9540

Loveland, CO


----------



## prestontrogden

im starting to notice a pattern in whatever forum i go to. serious cases of ADD. this thread was called whre are u from and on the 4 post its nothing but stuff about PC's. damn kids and thier need to try to justify themselves to everyone else. like anyone in here has done anything earth shattering.


----------



## Xonis

******: Anyone with an A's avatar has my friendship!


----------



## fourier

The OC, California.


----------



## Stompa

Hi All Im from Australia


----------



## V8Drover

Doesn't seem to be many brits about here.

I'm from the land of Robin Hood, Nottingham, U.K


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prestontrogden*


im starting to notice a pattern in whatever forum i go to. serious cases of ADD. this thread was called whre are u from and on the 4 post its nothing but stuff about PC's. damn kids and thier need to try to justify themselves to everyone else. like anyone in here has done anything earth shattering.


*which* posts are about PCs? Me must be blind...

Bellevue, WA here


----------



## thefabe

Southern California just over from DFI-street. Recon looking for a new home with a heavy heart. fabe


----------



## shifty22123

South Africa man!!!! Whoohoo... But live in freakin Kansas now! How much does that suck???


----------



## spiritual

hey, hello, i just sign up from mexico, i'm running a Intel Pentium D 930, MB intel, 2 ddr 512 each one RAM video card ATI RAdeon X550, i think thats cool, because it run's very good, maybe getting a Nvidia GT, coul'd get better graphics, but now is OK


----------



## nitrosport_5

im from washington. system specks

|
|
|
V


----------



## TechnicallyMinded

elo, Damian from ireland


----------



## snoopbear

I am from Angus, Ontario, Canada


----------



## interbol

southern california


----------



## pastie

im from bucks england,any1 know y my xfx 7600 xxx is playin can u msg me?


----------



## machdown

Im over in Jerusalem Israel. This city is as good as it comes


----------



## winginit

hangin' on the windswept prairies of Minnesota


----------



## magiccooler

Greetings and salutations from Dallas, Texas!

May your rigs always boot, and my your CPU's never smell like a bug zapper, heh heh.

Shaun


----------



## BiruZ

Portugal!!!!!! lol


----------



## Satek

Canada


----------



## Alcpone

Hi guys,

New geordie lad here, thats newcastle u.k for those not in the know!

I have just started posting in this forum after a few weeks of viewing top quality info which has helped me out alot









I am getting into overclocking in a big way now and I am upgrading my system bit by bit and loving it, Im saving up for a e6300 as they have great overclocking potential and I beleive the extra cache you get for the e6600/e6700 isn't really worth it as it wont help with gaming much as I beleive!

But im very impressed with the knolwedge kicking about on this site and hope to learn alot from those in the know!


----------



## Manisflamer19995

...


----------



## Manisflamer19995

<deal>...</deal>


----------



## Ryanplex

Herkimer, Ny


----------



## braveheart

hi, happy new year to all - i'm a new member from england,uk - been reading your forums for a long time - thought i'd join the merry gang


----------



## SigChiDj

Wrigleyville, Chicago, Cook County, Illinois, United States, North America, Earth, unnamed solar system, Milky Way, unnamed universe,...beyond that you're geuss is as good as mine


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SigChiDj*


Wrigleyville, Chicago, Cook County, Illinois, United States, North America, Earth, unnamed solar system, Milky Way, unnamed universe,...beyond that you're geuss is as good as mine










Good answer.


----------



## The Devourer

Leeuwarden, Holland
i've got 2 pc's i wanna overclock a bit now, but i havent done it b4 so i hope this 'll help me out


----------



## Malachi_6

Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Zigee

Umm....
Just a heads up, under the description of the new members forum, it specifically says that *NO* questions can be asked.....


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Good LORD this thread was brought back from the dead...

03-21-04

Anyways if it was that bad a mod deff. would've closed this thread.

AND Im from P. Town Illinois. or near it anyways...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*


Good LORD this thread was brought back from the dead...

03-21-04

Anyways if it was that bad a mod deff. would've closed this thread.

AND Im from P. Town Illinois. or near it anyways...


It's a sticky...


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zigee*


Umm....
Just a heads up, under the description of the new members forum, it specifically says that *NO* questions can be asked.....


Thats what I was talking about gonXie


----------



## Desperado1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


Very nice city!







I'v been there 2 times.

We have not that much comp stores as in toronto







but we have other stuff here







if you know what I mean







.


----------



## TROLL2K7

Nice to mee this forum









I am from Mexico... Saludos amigo!!!

I'm just looking a good forum about overclock... I think this is the best









See you later!!


----------



## Subcutaneous

Wow, 84 pages of introductions?! Olathe, Kansas here. Considering Kansas is a farming state we have a lot of computer stores.


----------



## pyr0m1

Spokane, Washington. AKA "the ruptured a**hole of America".

WOOT! At least we have decent comp shops.


----------



## kamil234

from Bialystok, Poland

but now i live in

North Babylon, New York


----------



## ItsATrap

From Illinois in the US, but studying in Iowa.


----------



## Hiba

outside dublin, ireland...moving to columbus ohio in two weeks,


----------



## Kodiack

Minnesota. No more details.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hiba* 
outside dublin, ireland...moving to columbus ohio in two weeks,

Awesome!


----------



## ItsATrap

test


----------



## Kirmie

Hey, I'm from Toledo Ohio. Welcome to Ohio in two weeks Hiba.


----------



## Mootsfox

To all Ohio overclockers!

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...rclockers.html


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

Wow the first pages those guys started then quit LOL

Michigan/ Madison heights


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Boulder, CO ftw! Snowboarding! College town! Hippies! Weed! leetness!


----------



## Hydro

Howdy, Im Hydro obviously and Im From The West of Australia YEAH BOIII!


----------



## Anhydrous

I'm from Oklahoma,home of the almighty NOTHING,except bunk mexican weed...

F**K this shiznit,I am moving in with <[email protected]> (CS:S King)


----------



## digitalhav0c

Im in archdale n.c. the dirty south... lol


----------



## Unknownm

Im B.C / Canada


----------



## RAtSAcK

I'm from QLD, in Australia... w00t for my little ***** town i live in, not a computer store within 40kms.


----------



## inspechore

Jamaica Representing


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Rochester, Minnesota


----------



## Chstphr

Sunny San Diego


----------



## adioskater

delhi,new york!!


----------



## lattyware

I'm in Lincolonshire, in the UK.

So, the only PC store near me is PCWorld - £10 for a 2m CAT5 cable anyone?
Plus, even online, everything is overpriced compared to the US.


----------



## newphase

Earth - Sol system... can't miss it lol (hint: look for the carbon-based ape people)


----------



## newphase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


I'm in Lincolonshire, in the UK.

So, the only PC store near me is PCWorld - Â£10 for a 2m CAT5 cable anyone?
Plus, even online, everything is overpriced compared to the US.


Welcome to *rip-off Britain*


----------



## risingpowers

Honolulu, Hawaii.

I envy those of you who don't live on this ****ty rock.


----------



## neweggr

How can i post pictures of my rig?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neweggr* 
How can i post pictures of my rig?

Wrong place, never do that. Posting random stuff in the wrong place, your first post.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neweggr* 
How can i post pictures of my rig?

Please make a thread in the new users section here: http://www.overclock.net/new-members/
The rig gallery is here: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/index.php

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
Wrong place, never do that. Posting random stuff in the wrong place, your first post.

Be nice, they didn't post in a build thread or something.


----------



## lking

hey guys ~ I come from China ~ frankly say u guys using some better hardware than me ~ but I have reading too many news books etc ~and I have much experience on overclock ~ I'm very happy to be friend with u ~
my English is not good ~ so sorry


----------



## SgtNick

welcome! and don't worry, our english isn't that good either.


----------



## MADMAX22

lol yeah. anyways im originally from California USA, since then been living in S.C., upstate NY, CT, CO, currently in VA and be moving here soon to Bangor Washington


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtNick*


welcome! and don't worry, our english isn't that good either.










This is true >.<


----------



## Army Chief

Newbee from El Paso, Texas

Howdy!


----------



## MADMAX22

army chief huh, didnt realize they had chief's in the army


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Army Chief*


Newbee from El Paso, Texas

Howdy!










Post here: http://www.overclock.net/new-members/


----------



## Jobos

From Newark, Delaware. Live at South Jersey shore.


----------



## Army Chief

The Army calls their technical Chief Warrant Officers "Chief". Aviation "Chiefs" are their flight crew chiefs. I'm a technical Warrant for the PATRIOT missile system.


----------



## Guruboy

Amherst, New Hampshire, USA


----------



## Crazy_maniac

Belgium, in Flanders Fields!


----------



## KM_JB:SAM

Hey guys and flip


----------



## TaiDinh

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## HyAfo

Qui Nhon city -Binh Dinh Province -Viet Nam


----------



## Moynesy

Ard Mhacha, N.Ireland, raining and cold as usual, All purchases are online due to lack of well...err shops!


----------



## machinex757

Hello, I'm from the Adirondack mountains of NY. Happy to be here, hello to all.


----------



## Pridian

Leduc Canada. We ain't got ***** here in town but Edmonton usually makes up for it.


----------



## TransfuSe

Same place as Pridian.


----------



## growler

Greetings all. New to overclocking and to this forum.


----------



## dailytoker

Hey guys. Just stopping in... I'm not much of an overclocker but I found some very usefull information on my motherboard in your forums. So I joined, and here I am. I'm typing this from California. Any other lovely prop 215 people out there?


----------



## bdg55

Toronto

and howdy


----------



## v1ruz

Gilbert Arizona, I wish I could buy stuff locally.


----------



## pogostick

cheers! pogo here from florida. who wants alligator meat?


----------



## DEAgent21

I am originally from Oakley, CA which is about 1 hour east of S.F. but now I live in San Diego.


----------



## NazcaC2

I'm from Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada.


----------



## dubz

Indiana home of the superbowl champion COLTS!


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Well im checking in from North Carolina ... Home of Tiger Direct discount computer store =]


----------



## traderonline

I am from Colombo, Sri Lanka


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *traderonline*


I am from Colombo, Sri Lanka










Hey, my mate is from Colombo, Sri Lanka........maybe you know him


----------



## narniaking666

i'm from ironwood michigan its a small town in the upper peninsula michigan i currently live in hopkins minnesota.


----------



## ambivolent

hey there im here from ATL Georgia>>>


----------



## ElementsRage

I'm from Compton, LA (westside overclockers, YA HURRD?







).


----------



## eternaldj

arrrrrrrrrrcadia, california.


----------



## SoBe8503

Fort Collins, CO

I think I posted here before, but I recently moved so here ya go.


----------



## Kostasls

Athens ,Greece here








greetings!


----------



## jNSKkK

Uk :d


----------



## Men7a

Im from Israel


----------



## TDizzle

San Fransisco, California


----------



## tmThEMaN

heeeeey

I'm Fadi, from Syria ... living in Dubai ...

I'm not new to overclocking as a term or knowledge ... but i'm a new to finally overclocking my pc.

I haven't done it before because i was using the Intel 865PERL motherboard and i was not in the mood to overclock







... better late than never i guess ..

i hope i won't fry anything for a start


----------



## APC Boss

im from germany origanally now im sitting up north canada on dial up with alot of questions looks like there are enough dark souls in here hope ill find some answers My System is Cpu 930 D intel and the worst motherboard D101Ggc thats all my problem right there


----------



## calvin924597

Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## fofokinha

I'm from Manaus, Amazonas, Brasil - now in Jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## blairellis

Hi, I'm Blair. I'm from around the Grand Rapids area.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...22.148438&om=1


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TDizzle* 
San Fransisco, California

Woohoo! I live in Rohnert Park, only an hour north of SF







! I go to SF all the time!


----------



## kosta

I'm new to the forum, am from LA Cali.


----------



## RickJS

Kansas.US.


----------



## Desperado1987

Nijmegen, Netherlands


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Illinois washington


----------



## MaKaVeLi

UNITED KINGDOM!!!

England FTW.

MaK


----------



## bug254

denton texas y'all!


----------



## aHandzProduction

USA

location: either in a cave or in my v-dub


----------



## TaiDinh

USA

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.


----------



## aHandzProduction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


USA

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.


Shot out to my dawgs in Philly..

my cave is in Jersey


----------



## nobrandbali

Kuta - Bali


----------



## mootin

stafford, UK!!!!!

only the uk is cool, no where is else is, accept it


----------



## pheoxs

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Mio Michigan ................. sigh


----------



## eternaldj

Arcadia, California. The next Beverly Hills!


----------



## Dualdot

Quebec, Canada.


----------



## s1rrah

houston (GAWD-DaWG!) texas!!

...


----------



## KILLDEER

Southwest Missouri !


----------



## shifty22123

Kansas city!hehe


----------



## Rug

Charlotte, NC. About half an hour away from downtown.


----------



## [email protected]

Adelaide, Australia - SA great lol


----------



## privatehoneynuts

im from (usually cold n wet) scotland xx


----------



## Grim

Mandeville, Jamaica (not USA jamaica







) (W.I)


----------



## AvatarShell

From Romania







. The name's Silvio, and I currently work for an indie game developer in my country. So far, we're close to release one finished project, a space-based real time strategy in 3D called Galactic Dream: Rage of War .

I don't know if I'm allowed to post any links so, if curious about the game, feel free to google it. Bye


----------



## DannycVR6

Connecticut USA


----------



## smokee

From Bulgaria, East Europe


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bulgaria....thats where they took Chitty Chitty Bang Bang after they stole him.... I know we aren't allowed to discuss politics, but that was just mean!

I'm from near Manchester in England in the UK...where Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was built... He was happy here, 'til you STOLE him!










MaK


----------



## unknownSCL

Roanoke, VA

sucks...nothing to do here.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

Hamburg, PA


----------



## SnickieX

Roanoke? Jeez you're in a bit of a city, should be plenty to do down there.

I'm in VA, Fourty-odd miles away from C-Ville (North-ish). There's plenty to do here, and I'm out in the country.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Cambridge, Ontario


----------



## nigel

hi im nige im a new Member from england


----------



## Flak

Milano, Italy. And I love it here!


----------



## nigel

how do you change the picture on the left hand side of the screen were you name goes


----------



## pumbertot

from Livingston, Scotland, now moved to Sydney, Australia.


----------



## pumbertot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
how do you change the picture on the left hand side of the screen were you name goes


user cp ----> avatar


----------



## MaxiumBlackula

Roselle Park, New Jersey


----------



## nigel

thanks for thats mate fist time iv ever been on the forums


----------



## pumbertot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
thanks for thats mate fist time iv ever been on the forums









not a problem matey, just joined yesterday myself.


----------



## binormalkilla

Little Rock Arkansas (school)
Currently reside in Jonesboro AR (college and work)
Born in Weisbaden Germany
Big up the south!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
how do you change the picture on the left hand side of the screen were you name goes









Fox?


----------



## sepheronx

Kamloops, BC, Canada.


----------



## Minea

I am from California, SoCal more specifically


----------



## calvin924597

Bloomington, MN.


----------



## ThePope

i am from Scottsdale, Arizona. N E one have a Air conditoner i can have?!


----------



## Onyl Ryan

Dudes im from Manila, Philippines
This is a very good site for building and enhancing PC's!


----------



## Penicilyn

Kitchener Ontario...seems like a suburb of Toronto now...


----------



## decapitator

chicago


----------



## lordraptor1

depends, right now i am in oklahoma, but i was born in missouri, and been a few places while in the military, but i have spent most of my life in sierra vista arizona (south of tuscon) and that is what i call home but i am in oklahoma as i type


----------



## Heru

I'm from Portland, Oregon. Mmmmm.. rain.


----------



## IceDon

U.S.V.I ---Unites States Virgin Islands (St.Thomas)...thats where am from,if u dont know where that is then to bad for you...its right next to PR.


----------



## Eohs

Sup Guys im in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## equetefue

Orlando, Florida for now.

Born in Puerto Rico and was in military so lived everywhere !


----------



## The Fury

<<


----------



## Patjez

Im from hengelo in the netherlands!

Was searching for revies on the TT armor LCS when i came agross a Build here. awsome site! keep it up


----------



## Grim

Jamaica.


----------



## Dahv33d

Castle Rock, Colorado here..








Easter Morning '07


----------



## moonorb_xion

I live near Birmingham City in the U.K


----------



## bilbothewise

I live in Indianapolis, IN. I was referred here by a friend and I figured I could learn something!


----------



## IceDon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Jamaica.


We the only 2 island people on this forum?lol i gotta open up a island thread lol...were u raised in JA? or u just born there & left @ 4 or something?

Are u in JA right now?if so then i gotta send you my muzik so u can get it around in JA....we looking promotion & tings @ the moment..anyway pce.

Aidonia A Di Wickedest DJ For 2006-2007 & Beyond...Bukam Bukam----Relooooad


----------



## Susan

I live in South Australia


----------



## MaKaVeLi

i r from the great UK, which is:


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi* 
i r from the great UK, which is:



ROFL, not this s**t again.


----------



## MaKaVeLi




----------



## Mootsfox

Your move.


----------



## silverwing

lol^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MaKaVeLi

so where's everyone else from???


----------



## dskina

I don't remember if I posted in here, so...
←
←
←


----------



## MaKaVeLi

lol, but you sound Canadian


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


lol, but you sound Canadian


----------



## MaKaVeLi

you say ''There you go'' in response to jokes, and you are a nice, seemingly honest guy...

thus making you Canadian!


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi* 
you say ''There you go'' in response to jokes, and you are a nice, seemingly honest guy...

thus making you Canadian!


----------



## MaKaVeLi




----------



## legoman786

Hot hot hot and dry dry dry Tucson, AZ


----------



## dansj

San Jose, CA


----------



## djorijun

Wierd weatherd (not a real word i know) Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Hailscott

Well they say in Seattle you don't tan. You rust!!!

Seattle, WA here


----------



## stanrc

Farmville, VA for now, but soon to be DC


----------



## Payback187

Hey, I'm from Minneapolis, Minnesota. New to everything related to computers but ticked off at my Gateway and my first build. I sold it, now I'm back on the Gateway and ready to try again in a few months. Hopefully with some help from all of you nice people.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Just joined up from Phoenix, AZ. Waiting for the blistering summer heat... right around the corner. Hopefully the new case cools better this year


----------



## WickedPixie

Greetz from warm and sunny Southern Cali


----------



## lordraptor1

USA all the way


----------



## vwgti

originally from aberdeen scotland but have been a resident of the usa in new hampshire for like a year


----------



## DaRev

Sulphur, Oklahoma....

Yep it smells like it sounds...other than that a great place to live.... 150 - 200 miles to any Technology.... Small Town America at it's best!


----------



## ThePope

I am from " Oh Hi Hoe".


----------



## newt111

het all. i'm from wisconsin. the land of beer, brats, bikes(trek), and that effin' badger..


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Washington Illinois...







I know there's a few of us around these parts of the woods!


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Azeroth, My Race lives on a large tree.


----------



## scarface75

Adrian, MI here


----------



## Twisted47

Hi all, from Trenton, Ontario Just got a new system and loking to OC.


----------



## Penicilyn

Kitchener Ontario here


----------



## ELmo1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
het all. i'm from wisconsin. the land of beer, brats, bikes(trek), and that effin' badger..









Same here.
Appleton


----------



## Mootsfox

Post number 1000! I win!

(thats 1000 replies)


----------



## SiniStar

teh Boogie Down Bronx here... just a stone's throw from The House that Ruth Built!


----------



## PizzaLover

Vancouver, BC, Canada here! Holler! Canucks just won 2-1


----------



## saeed

Hello Everybody !! from Morocco, Marrakesh the beautiful town


----------



## Twisted47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twisted47* 
Hi all, from Trenton, Ontario Just got a new system and loking to OC.


----------



## captainpyro

I'm in New Hampshire....wonder...*cough* wonderful new...w/e...we just had a 3 day flood...my comps so almost died..heh...


----------



## LordDagon

Bangalore India. Nice place to visit


----------



## gamer01

Lithuania Kedainaia.BIG Gamer play allmost every fink.I fink this forum is best about overclocking.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Virginia Beach here. I always thought it kinda sucked, then I went to college at NC State in downtown Raleigh. Talk about a sucky town. VB rocks.


----------



## snip_dna

Hello people just joined the site; You guys share good info, and thats a great thing. I'm from Miami, the sunshine state, hurricane sate, and the lord of the mosquito state







RUN IN THE SUMMER, not bad at all in the winter. Anyways im a PC gamer trying my best to learn more and more on over clocking. I have a E6600 stock 2.4, 8800 gtx, pc2-6400 ocz 2gigs, 520 modular psu from corsair, raptor 36 gig, and allot of heat coming out of my cooler master case.
I dont have any water colling because my case is a bit small, so i say, I really dont know if anything else fits in it.
The one thing i cant complain is that my rig is running- but still not like some others i've had.
Another good thing is that i pay for 8megs and get 12megs








Danny


----------



## Unknownm

New Westminster, Lower main Land, B.C, Canada


----------



## Chapstick

Vancouver B.C, Canada


----------



## LopsidedMocha

Thousand Oaks, California :]


----------



## Asus2Alyssa

Hi all. I'm from San Diego, CA. I'm looking forward to being here. I usually just stop by and read as a guest until i thought "i should join"....yeah shame on me....


----------



## dualhYbrid

Kansas City, Missouri.
go to school at MU, columbia mo....
GO CHIEFS
GO TIGERS!


----------



## Canibis

What up everyone Miami,Fl here. Just Chilling


----------



## redsox83381

Jersey meng!


----------



## Miki

Los Angeles, California here =]

...southwest part of LA


----------



## sepheronx

the good ol 1 horse ******* town of Kamloops BC.


----------



## dannymichel

I'm from Brooklyn, NY


----------



## MTF3

Representing ERWIN TN

lived in:
Houston,Texas
Mandiville,Louisianna
Shalimar,Florida
Defuniak Springs, Florida
Destin, Florida
Ft. Walton Beach, Florida
Port Gibson, Mississippi
Ashton, North Carolina
Mountain City, Tennessee
Johnson City, Tennessee
currently residing in Erwin,Tennessee


----------



## 3min3m

Hehe, i`m form Romania, the country where everything can happen







, someone else from Romanie overhere ?


----------



## mido729

heeeeeeeeeey 
i'm from Egypt


----------



## nitteo

grew up in Miami Florida, currently living/working in Houston Texas this is my 3rd year here and I cant wait to go back to Miami!


----------



## nuckfan

Vancouver, BC


----------



## fefonpe

Brazil


----------



## Rick Arter

the good old STL in the state of missouri!!! thats st.louis for yall not knowin'


----------



## desentrix

Houston, TX !


----------



## Bal3Wolf

in kentucky the hicks that overclock lol. Lol rick least im not only one uses the word yall.


----------



## cadav3r

I'm from new jersey, and have just completed my first build.

I guess complete isn't exacrly adequette since no build is ever complete. I'm sure as I learn more I'll add, and change things as necessary.

For now I'm loving my Asus p5n32-plus sli mobo, I actually purchased a cheapier board but my local supplier could only obtain this board.

you can find a lot of parts at online stores. sometimes it's easier, just to order from a local distributor.

especially because I live in an apartment complex and UPS either leaves the packages outside so any number of hands have a chance at grabbing my package before I get home, or the cat and mouse games of not being there when they deliver, and eventually driving up to their main site to personally pick up my package!

richard


----------



## ocelot11

Hello! I'm from Lino Lakes, Minnesota.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Philly, PA in the house!


----------



## legoman786

Tucson, AZ in tha house!


----------



## Mattngsx

Good old madison Wisconsin. GO BADGERS GO!


----------



## Chosen

Maine. Mistakeably thought of as part of canada. I we see the sun before anyone else in the USA BBWWAHHAHAH


----------



## Akatsuki No Tobi

Kenner, Louisiana. Bleh.


----------



## naturaldisaster

hey guys... this is my first post!

iam from india and iam pretty new to this comp mod stuff. my copm will pale in comparison all of yours' but iam not in the market yet.

i have a laptop (not much scope for mods there), a toshiba satellite A100 192. iam into small time gaming so its got an ATI Mobility Radeon X1600.

will be learning a lot form the gurus here

cheers


----------



## gamodye

i am from the moon...
.
.
... joke
i am actually from England, not much here to work with in the name of computers... well, i am only 14.
...
...
...
i have to order most my decent stuff from america, cheap prices... DAMN, i might move to america, but only if i can find the jade monkey!!!


----------



## SZayat

I Syrian Living in the UAE.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Minneapolis, Mn. Not too far from canada i suppose Eh??
New to Overclocking besides easy stuff you can select from bios! Good to meet you all!!!


----------



## equetefue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
I Syrian Living in the UAE.


Abu Dhabi eh... one of my buddies lives there right now. He's a pilot for Emirattes airlines


----------



## Dirtyjeans

I am from Hong Kong. Newbie in OC'ing


----------



## Burn

I am from US and A







[/Borat]

Living in MA...


----------



## dhrandy

From Kannpolis, NC. Currently live in Minot AFB, ND.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *equetefue*


Abu Dhabi eh... one of my buddies lives there right now. He's a pilot for Emirattes airlines


Emirates airlines is one of the best places to work; & it's in Dubai not Abu Dhabi.


----------



## kevg73

i'm livin in watertown MA... s***y little town outside boston


----------



## desentrix

Houston, Texas. Sup


----------



## Tongteh

Perth, Australia. HelOOO~~~


----------



## DesertRat

Las Vegas, NV, USA.

how are j00 all?


----------



## [email protected]

Adelaide, Australia..yep


----------



## BabakSanei

Nice thread, I'm Iranian.


----------



## Danker16

Spanish- Canadian from Colombia living in Ontario lolz


----------



## yesuleagbe

i am from Ghana and i am living in Canada, Ontario, Ontario. how is life out there with you guy?


----------



## AMD_RULES

Pa, Usa


----------



## Chris_483

Hemel Hempstead - England.


----------



## Desperado1987

Nijmegen, Netherlands


----------



## Rainman

yeah i live in cold montreal, canada where hockey is more important than ur own life


----------



## randomwit

i'm hittin y'all up from the dirty dirty south in TX. need to learn all about this overclockin thang. just don't wanna be bustin any parts....i do that enough with the old impact engineering. lol. i was readin that you can't overclock dell, hp, gateway, etc. is this true? if so, that sucks, cause i wanna boost the performance on my bros hp system. i'm gonna be buildin my own this summer with the help of a friend, and that is why i really wanna learn. well good luck 2 all of u.


----------



## weltall

Greece here. Living in Piraeus. For the ones that don't know it its 30 mins from Athens. A lot of technology here but not the latest hits ^^''


----------



## CaNe

Vancouver Island B.C Canada


----------



## mindseye

Ft.Worth, Texas.

Computer Repair Biz on the side, might as well start doing something with all spare crap I have accumulated.









Great Forum.

Good day all!

Vic.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindseye* 
Ft.Worth, Texas.

Computer Repair Biz on the side, might as well start doing something with all spare crap I have accumulated.









Great Forum.

Good day all!

Vic.

Thats the same thing i did was started up my own computer company i would tell you the name of it but its considered "Advertising"


----------



## danielackerman

TEXAS yes.


----------



## ThePope

Ohio.... ( Oh Hi Hoe







)


----------



## lordgoof

the land down under, australia. woot.


----------



## Towik

sup dudes and dudets ^^ I am from Poland ,central poland

I am a freak







hehe nice to meat you all

greatings to all


----------



## 6r33n

Sweden


----------



## freebs

Melbourne Australia, Hello


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

/point


----------



## Unl33t

Im from Australia, in a little place called the Riverland. about 230Km North of Adelaide in SA.


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Adelaide, Australia..yep

***OMG!1! dude, your only like 200Kays away! hmmm small world.


----------



## superkid

Hi.. Iam from Pakistan









Its a great forum


----------



## CaNe

Victoria B.C Canada in da house!!!


----------



## nugget

Sydney Australia


----------



## Tommy-D

Melbourne, Australia........WOOT!!


----------



## DeX

South Africa, straight outa Benoni !!! VIVA Charlize Theron


----------



## PatSharp

UK woo! lol, btw guy who started the forum, what du mean ****ty australia?!! I love it there! and yeh I order online as well as computer shops round here are either expensive, not tailored for modders, or sell ****e like compaq at giant prices. neway its sunny so im going out!!


----------



## jdPrime

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada here.
Hi everyone


----------



## ted

Virginia Beach, VA - best place to vacation on East Coast.
However, I go to school in Atlanta, GA so that is my other place of residence.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdPrime*


Edmonton, Alberta, Canada here.
Hi everyone


GO Canada!!!


----------



## Emmanuel

From France, a long time ago=9 years. AMERICA FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BUT NOW (since 9 years) IN CHI-TOWN!!!!!
CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## skeetskeet

Currently living in Ottawa, Ontario ON!! Go Sens?


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skeetskeet*


Currently living in Ottawa, Ontario ON!! Go Sens?


Sens rock? i think so


----------



## thedevil_69er

Hey im in Canada eh. lol


----------



## tt_shark

australia mate.

id like to reiterate and say that we DO have good modding places.

Xcom in the CBD district in sydney and pccasegear in Victoria deliver in a record overnight.

yes! i got a psu, cable sleeving, and other accessories by plane and then land over night. dont know how. but i was flipping happy


----------



## Frostmourne

Im pretty new too but yeah im from NZ and has to get most things shipped....


----------



## Nonchalant

Australia

g'day mate!


----------



## hobbes70790

im from Salt Lake City, Utah. USA

you can stop making fun of me now


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tt_shark*


australia mate.

id like to reiterate and say that we DO have good modding places.

Xcom in the CBD district in sydney and pccasegear in Victoria deliver in a record overnight.

yes! i got a psu, cable sleeving, and other accessories by plane and then land over night. dont know how. but i was flipping happy


I don't know why but when i was reading what you typed i was talking in my head in an Ausy tone


----------



## ThePenguinator.

Suburbs of Richmond Virginia, oh boy


----------



## Axon

Lancaster, England


----------



## jstupiansky

"Hey, where you from?" thread started - Insanity - Last Activity: 10-25-04 10:45 AM

Something tells me he doesn't care anymore... .

Edit:...but for those who _are_ reading - Go Cavs!


----------



## Axon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jstupiansky*


"Hey, where you from?" thread started - Insanity - Last Activity: 10-25-04 10:45 AM

Something tells me he doesn't care anymore... .


----------



## adamche

Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## GibbyGano

Iowa City, Iowa, USA.

Yes, there is lots of corn here, now quit asking.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*


Iowa City, Iowa, USA.

Yes, there is lots of corn here, now quit asking.


Around the same area, this guy is way to close to me.


----------



## jail3reak

New York, USA


----------



## camar

Hello from San Diego.
It never rains in Southern California


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camar* 
Hello from San Diego.
It never rains in Southern California









I loved San Diego! I lived down there (well, Carlsbad) for a couple of years.

120+ mph ZX7-R, Silverstrand Hwy from Coronado to Chula Vista







(I think it was CV)


----------



## wayne_sony

Portland, Oregon. I used to live in Hong kong


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wayne_sony* 
Portland, Oregon. I used to live in Hong kong

Yeehhaaa!

Hong Kong is my "Home"... I also lived in Eugene for about 2.5 years... too much rain for me.


----------



## BombF1rst

Providence, Rhode Island


----------



## Frostmourne

Welcome

Im from NZ XD


----------



## mariaccmmaa

totally vote for you, thanks for the post.

accessory ipod nano 
http://www.greatdownload.org


----------



## wayne_sony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yeehhaaa!

Hong Kong is my "Home"... I also lived in Eugene for about 2.5 years... too much rain for me.


damn, looks like we lived in some same places, Hong Kong and Oregon.. where do u live now?

where did you live in HK? I used to live in Tsing Yi. are you cantonese?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mariaccmmaa*


totally vote for you, thanks for the post.

accessory ipod nano 
http://www.greatdownload.org


Whoo! Spam!!

Lakewood, IL


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wayne_sony*


damn, looks like we lived in some same places, Hong Kong and Oregon.. where do u live now?

where did you live in HK? I used to live in Tsing Yi. are you cantonese?


I live in Santa Rosa, Ca... for now.

I lived at the C.U.H.K. (Chinese University of Hong Kong), and went to school in Repulse Bay.

No, I am half Filipino, half Native American.


----------



## wayne_sony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I live in Santa Rosa, Ca... for now.

I lived at the C.U.H.K. (Chinese University of Hong Kong), and went to school in Repulse Bay.

No, I am half Filipino, half Native American.


Ohh i see, thats cool man


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wayne_sony*


Ohh i see, thats cool man


Are you from Hong Kong?

Are you of Chinese blood?

What took you all the way to Portland, Oregon? University?

btw, Powell's is my favorite bookstore in the whole world!


----------



## wayne_sony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Are you from Hong Kong?

Are you of Chinese blood?

What took you all the way to Portland, Oregon? University?

btw, Powell's is my favorite bookstore in the whole world!










Yea I was born in HK, I moved here 7 years ago. Yea came here for school. I don't really like here (Lake Oswego), there's nothing to do.. but my friends are cool tho.. we chill and stuff.
yea im cantonese so chinese blood


----------



## russian460

im from russia


----------



## chromaholic

from Wisconsin. i lurk a lot, soaking up the information. 32 yrs old, was crypto in the Air Force, now i'm a bum. i like being a bum.


----------



## Kilvoctu

Well, my location is provided in my info, but I'll specify. North Richland Hills (DFW) in Texas...in the US.


----------



## SIR--UP

Hey.

Im new Here And Im From Canada-Toronto.


----------



## Chris_483

Welcome to OCN SIR--UP







.


----------



## _Marciano_

im from Poland







but as i said earlier on i live in UK


----------



## zelavon

I live in Dayton Ohio, but I'm from Swanton Vermont.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelavon*


I live in Dayton Ohio, but I'm from Swanton Vermont.


http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...ml#post1671397


----------



## batista

I'm from the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Hi I'm from warrington in england.


----------



## Chris_483

Another UKer







, welcome







.


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris_483* 
Another UKer







.

Taking over this place


----------



## Chris_483

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
Taking over this place









Indeed


----------



## ventac

SAN JOSE, CA

Damn there's hella people here


----------



## hereonyourown

UK, Kent


----------



## Cookie_Monster

UK, Hertfordshire









Welcome


----------



## skyravr

BELGIUM , near Brussels


----------



## shifty22123

South Africa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyravr* 
BELGIUM , near Brussels









Goeie dag


----------



## nakul_vit

Hyderabad, India!!


----------



## jesusofwales

UK, Wales, little village not too far from Cardiff.

Nice to see lots of Brits!


----------



## wolfy87

Podgorica, Montenegro...
All from me...







)


----------



## TheRowan

East Coast US
(though if I could find Eureka, I'd move in a heartbeat







)


----------



## Jarhead

Cottage Grove, Oregon.


----------



## Corpser

pickering Ontario Canada


----------



## Ruddog

In the US Air Force stationed at Fort Dix, NJ (about 15 minutes south of Trenton).


----------



## g0pa

Cardiff, Wales.

Land of my fathers!


----------



## Insight

Cali and GA USA baby!


----------



## mithrandir

London, UK


----------



## wolwol

I am from China, now in Boston


----------



## cinajohn

Just relocated...NYC to DC. Life seems much nicer south of the Mason-Dixon, my wife and I must be southerners at heart.

Cina John


----------



## pang786

im from Worcester,South Afria.almost by the most southern tip of Africa.and we got crazy mountain ranges.


----------



## Mikey122687

West Side









Cali


----------



## Hailscott

I am from M$ town!! Seattle FTW!! w00t!!


----------



## nitteo

Grew up in Miami, moved to Houston, wifes from NYC and we split our year over those 3 cities about 70%HOU/15%MIA/15%NYC.


----------



## BlueScreenGod

Winchester, Hampshire, UK, possibly in the top ten most boring places on earth


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueScreenGod*


Winchester, Hampshire, UK, possibly in the top ten most boring places on earth


Welcome! I have seen your screen-name before....


----------



## dejavue2

Torquay, Devon, UK


----------



## The Trooper

Norway


----------



## sP00N

im from kentucky. Not alot here, just a compuusa and a few mom and pop shops







Newegg rocks tho so im not completely f**ked.


----------



## whe3ls

Spokane Washington


----------



## UnaNoche

Im from Perth Australia, but I live in ***uoka Japan.....Get most of well everything delivered directly from AKIHABARA(Tokyos digital wonderland)








Where they even have cafes now, with girls dressed in skimpy French Maid outfits who when they serve you, refer to you as MASTER.


----------



## afzsom

West Palm Beach, FL. I love year round tans.


----------



## BALISTX

I'm from Ottawa, ON, Canada. I do tech support. My system is stock but I'm in the process of putting together a s939 system. I know I'm generation behind but if you see what I'm currently running, it's gonna be a vast improvement.


----------



## yardon77

Northern California here.... and I mean northern... Not Sacramento... about 40 miles from Oregon.


----------



## wire

Sussex, WI here.


----------



## my-demise

Tasmania, Australia for me!


----------



## vix

Honolulu, Hawaii

(Relocating to Denver, CO in 10/2007)


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
Honolulu, Hawaii

(Relocating to Denver, CO in 10/2007)

Denver is awesome. I lived there for two years. I live in Arizona now, but originally from NY.


----------



## LiNERROR

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<---


----------



## pdunderhill

Hello all, just joined your (hopefully) wonderful forum. I live in north London for my sins. Not a bad area London can get a little overpowering, no pun intended, at times.
The rig : Sempron 3200, A-Bit NF-M2S Mobo, 1 GB 800Mhz ram, !x 40 Gb ide Hdd, 1 x 80 Gb SATA2 Hdd, Sapphire 1950 pro XP pro, NEC FP 1350 20' CRT + BT > 8Gb asdl.
I'm interested in how far this system unit will overclock


----------



## khat17

Hailing from Jamaica.

PeAcE.


----------



## pdunderhill

Ooo, nice setup, How did you end up with that configuration? was it planned or like me, was it a rushed last minute effort when the previous PC went 'Bang'!


----------



## pdunderhill

Couldn't agree more khat17, hope the weather is beautiful the other side of the Atlantic. It's grim and grey, or Brown, over here


----------



## khat17

Well most of it I ordered online. AMAZON.COM for most of the components. The rest I got locally.

PeAcE.


----------



## tntoak

From Tennessee originally, now living in Alaska...


----------



## aHandzProduction

When I am not w/ the A-Team, I spend my time in beautiful Jerzey!


----------



## Dempsey

NSW, Australia.


----------



## Chris627

Chilling in Idaho


----------



## bigmanqqq

Hey everyone I'm from england =D


----------



## ZionEx

Hi, from Corpus Christi, Texas. Trying to learn more about overclocking so when I get my e4300 and a good motherboard I will be able to pump it up.


----------



## robertsim007

Beavercreek, OH, US.

A rather nice place, and a good amount of "good brick and mortar" stores within 20 miles.


----------



## PlatanoXD

Dallas, TX

It's peaceful where i live


----------



## Tirabytes

New Zealand,

WHAAT WHAAAAT.


----------



## surfbumb

san diego "you stay classy..."


----------



## hostkill

Hey there guys, im in Sunny South Africa.


----------



## Buluen

Cali ftw.


----------



## AngelDu5t

hola from UK


----------



## Ozzone

Oceanside, CA

Moved here a year ago. Can't beat the weather and there's plenty of scenery at the beach.


----------



## RaiDer

Land of the Pie Eaters *cough*. Wigan, England, United Kingdom.


----------



## Killedbyagirl

UK west of London


----------



## AMD_RULES

Pa, Usa


----------



## Dead_Cell

hey im Dead_Cell out of the North Carolina area Greensboro to be exact and im looking for some one who can help me with a video game i have been pondering for a min on and im just now having the balls to bring it out


----------



## whe3ls

^post a thread about in the video game section


----------



## LeRoY DrAgOn

Anywhere the Military sends me..LOL Right now Hawaii, currently deployed in Iraq. Still working on & Tweaking a Dual Processor System


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LeRoY DrAgOn*


Anywhere the Military sends me..LOL Right now Hawaii, currently deployed in Iraq. Still working on & Tweaking a Dual Processor System


Semper Fi.


----------



## shiek45

Im from Washington







not D/c


----------



## Rem1x

Oldmeldrum, near Aberdeen in Scotland.

Woot.


----------



## Parabellum

Delray Beach, FL, US of A


----------



## gRiX69

South Africa ,Durban. Hooah


----------



## Lemondrips

Deltona, FL, USA


----------



## vanon

reppin kc,mo


----------



## Jacko87

Richmond, Virginia. The homicide city.


----------



## Garm

Canberra, Australia


----------



## jesy

europe


----------



## fast2406

Windsor, UK .... next door to the queen


----------



## AshleyBaDaXe

San Diego, California with AHHnold Swarchenegger...GET DOWN!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## Awsum1

North-Side Brisbane, Queensland... Australia


----------



## hurricane.ditka

Redding, CA. Our governor can bench press more than yours!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hurricane.ditka*


Redding, CA. Our governor can bench press more than yours!


heyhey... been to your neck of the woods several times - used to go backpacking in the Trinity Alps and the Shasta area - amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Pwnage

Medford, Oregon ;D go west coasters


----------



## Alduere

Lima, Peru.


----------



## _Marciano_

Middlesbrough ---> Northeast England


----------



## zmineau

Green Bay, WI


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alduere*


Lima, Peru.










That is where Paddington Bear is from!









...a childhood reading staple.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
That is where Paddington Bear is from!









...a childhood reading staple.










Thanks Syrillian


----------



## lite39

Hi, I am from Ohio


----------



## r3tard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


That is where Paddington Bear is from!









...a childhood reading staple.











Dude that show rocked, I miss it.

I'm paul from vancouver canada


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lite39* 
Hi, I am from Ohio

Another one, yes!

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...ml#post1671397


----------



## die74801

<-- my laptop in 2days...


----------



## Fraper87

Heh... I gotta agree with Insanity there... I live in a small town in south Alabama, and have to make atleast a 30 minute drive either north or south for anything computer related... like for parts and stuff.

I'm planning on moving to a bigger town... I just dunno when that'll happen.


----------



## JdGreen92086

I live in a shanty town in S. Indiana. My box is the prettiest around!

Kidding. I live in Austin, Indiana... and I have many guns, don't stalk me. Not kidding.


----------



## Demias

Hey guy's and Gal's. I live in Ontario Canada and am new to the Overclocking world so i fugured this would be a good place to start learning.


----------



## el-camo

hi all im from birmingham, england, like the guy above i am new to overclocking and this forum is the best i have found for that and general pc enthusiast stuff.


----------



## gqunit

I just moved to Stanford, California..home of the folding project


----------



## VincentJ

Hello, I am a new member and am glad to be a part of the overclock.net forum community.


----------



## Twitchy9000

Winter Garden, Florida

The "It's so freaking hot and humid im going to melt to my chair while my OC'd computer puts out some serious heat" State.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*


I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia


Ah man! I always wanted to go to Australia.









I am from Southeastern Kentucky.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gqunit*


I just moved to Stanford, California..home of the folding project










Haha..that's great! Now you will truly be Folding at "Home".









*runs before someone beans me for that bad pun*


----------



## Neocane

Dallas Texas here!


----------



## DOA

Hello all I just joined from Duluth Minnesota.


----------



## DOA

Well I'm thinking about taking the deep plunge in to the over clocking abyss.I just finished my 1st custom build.ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe 500 gig sata Samsung hd. 2x1 gig geil ddr2 pc 6400 800 MHZ. AMD AM2 Brisbane 3600 X2. 2 BFG 7900 GS OC Video cards. Rose will Z3 cpu fan. Samsung write master sata dvd drive. 22" Samsung LCD Wide screen 5 ms. I hear that the 3600 Brisbane over clocks well Any body run this cpu?


----------



## NuVo

From Los Osos, CA


----------



## SZayat

Earth aka 127.0.0.1 aka home


----------



## wire

Sussex, WI


----------



## Murlocke

japan

only in my dreams


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Minneapolis, Mn


----------



## UkGouki

hello all im from wiltshire england home of stonehenge


----------



## Towik

hmm let me spam 
i am from Poland









Kanpai !








hehe dunno why i am saying it but i love that emo








(don't drink maybe milk now







_)


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

Barbados in the Caribbean/West Indies whatever u wanna call it


----------



## FeZ

uruguay


----------



## v!p3r^

down under


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lightning_Scythe*


Barbados in the Caribbean/West Indies whatever u wanna call it


I hear you guys have good spices and what not...??

Originally from NY, living in Arizona now, moving to Maryland soon!


----------



## David_1337

I am from Barrie Canada, nice place, very dry in winder, horrible static...


----------



## gravity

Jakarta, Indonesia.

Originally French, but born here


----------



## Flack88

Staffordshire in the sunny tea drinkin contry called England haha.


----------



## eternaljammer

Jacksonville , Florida.


----------



## DarkCanuck

Hey im from Toronto Ont! 
Im looking into a new rig and thought this is the place to be to get some info and answers


----------



## Blueletter

Hi, I am from good old Indianapolis?


----------



## fragmastermax

Lewiston, maine though i just moved to Boston Massachusetts, usa


----------



## Sailorloco

HI,
Let me see.....born in East Los Angeles....raised in South Texas...and currently living in Groton, CT....Navy brought me here.

Mando


----------



## Fox_Smash

I'm from Tucuman,Argentina.
There aren't good computer shops but you can get great deals online.
Not a lot of modding going around here.


----------



## Cooney

Sup everyone I'm from South Carolina about 35 miles from Myrtle Beach. I am addicted to online gaming, especially America's Army....


----------



## IceDon

Am from the Virgin Islands......


----------



## killerfromsky

I'm from hasselt, in Belgium


----------



## fish

i'm from Cebu, Philippines


----------



## txtmstrjoe

SoCal now.

The Philippines, formerly.

NorCal, in the future (hopefully?).


----------



## admin

Ahh memories. I love this thread









Did you know, "insanity" was our first mod (now known as Director)?


----------



## Burn

O Rly? I was under the impression Archer was...Or X?


----------



## Conflict-

Brno, Czech Republic. Anyone knows ? :-D


----------



## nigel

well i'm from the uk.

nice and sunny today ....yay !!.

lol.


----------



## zamorak411

im from new zealand currently living down under


----------



## makkarin

Born in Phillipsburg, NJ, USA. Living in Somerset, NJ, USA. Joy! lol


----------



## Darkhawk1591

B-town, Vermont


----------



## Gandi800

Anoka, MN and Rochester, MN


----------



## rolandag2

houston, TX


----------



## Jonmawr

I'm from Anglesey wales UK. Joined to see If I can get help with a MSI P35 Mobo. How do post a cry for help on the forum


----------



## Keeng James

Dallas Texas, Cowboys rule all.


----------



## Choggs396

lol, the OP of this thread hasn't logged in since October 2004

PS: I'm from Minnesota.


----------



## lecastor

Hm.. October 2004? haha wow... ^^

I'm from West Virginia *braces for the *******/hillbilly/incest/etc. jokes*


----------



## vi3t_boy

me,,,, I'm from San Francisco, California. October 2004? It's just about 4 years.LOL


----------



## r3skyline

been stuck here at ft lewis, wa (army base) since '98....but its alright when you get used to it.


----------



## madS2k

3 years here in Sin city Las Vegas!


----------



## meatball

Brooklyn. working on first build. Bye.


----------



## 3elevenX

New Hampshire


----------



## Nehrist

From Norilsk Russia. In winter temerature may be -50Â°C below zero, but it`s good for extreme overclocking


----------



## phantasm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nehrist*


From Norilsk Russia. In winter temerature may be -50Â°C below zero, but it`s good for extreme overclocking










как поживаешь братушка

я знаю руский язьiк очень мало









я жить в варна,болгарии . тьi ведь знаешь болгарии?


----------



## Nehrist

*phantasm*, привет, of course знаю даже отдыхал в Болгарии








А я английский знаю мало, но буду учиться.
Живу нормально, работаю. 
Hardware к нам доходит не быстро и стоит дорого:
XFX 8800GTX 768Mb- 780$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 - 220$

*Unknownm*, thanks for translation. Since then I will write only in Eng.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nehrist*


*phantasm*, привет, кончно знаю даже отдыхал в Болгарии








А я английский знаю мало, но буду учиться.
Живу нормально, работаю. 
Hardware к нам доходит не быстро и стоит дорого:
XFX 8800GTX 768Mb- 780$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 - 220$



Благодаря штрафа Большинство людей не из Северной Америке не знают гораздо английский и принимает их, а понять все это.

Английский язык не трудно научиться, Ваш русский путь является более труднее, чем английский так Вы довольно многое узнать английский В НЕТ ВРЕМЕНИ

Quote:



phantasm, greetings, konchno know even break in Bulgaria
And I know little English, but will learn.
I live well, work.
Hardware comes to us not quickly and is costly:


----------



## Rick Arter

O'Fallon, missouri LOL


----------



## ModderMan

Can-a-da


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModderMan*


Can-a-da










QFT!!!!!


----------



## ModderMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


QFT!!!!!










 ? Im guessing that mean Quebec For the win


----------



## AKAeric

QFT = Quoted For Truth

Quebec = LOSE

I've only met a few people from Quebec that I liked...


----------



## ModderMan

Ok LOL just making sure AbFTW !!!


----------



## Mun1688

Im from Mauritius!


----------



## eonofbluedark

Clemson, SC, baby!


----------



## phantasm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nehrist*


*phantasm*, привет, of course знаю даже отдыхал в Болгарии








А я английский знаю мало, но буду учиться.
Живу нормально, работаю. 
Hardware к нам доходит не быстро и стоит дорого:
XFX 8800GTX 768Mb- 780$
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 - 220$

*Unknownm*, thanks for translation. Since then I will write only in Eng.


нехрист где тьi бьiл в болгарии?ти бьiл в варна или где?етат твои горрат находиться ближе до сибир?

и сколька разница часов болгарии-россия? сейчас варна четьiири часов после обедом.


----------



## p-saurus

I'm FROM Tucson, AZ but I'm in temporary exile in the Phoenix area until I graduate from college this May.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
QFT = Quoted For Truth

Quebec = LOSE

I've only met a few people from Quebec that I liked...

j'aime la belle province!


----------



## Gensou

Carlisle, Pennsylvania.

The closest computer store you'll ever get to here is Wal-Mart.

Freaking sucks, I buy everything off of newegg or clubit.

Hey guys!


----------



## zaccy001

I hail from sunny cairns, Australia and In terms of computer hardware availability, it sucks. But its a nice place.


----------



## Mr. Lin

Las Vegas, Nevada
great...


----------



## vuxdu

Lincoln, NE ... yes we grow corn..


----------



## Temos

Independence, Missouri. Where the gas is cheaper because there's no good paying jobs to be found.


----------



## Unknownm

I'm from my computer


----------



## Armadi110

Lloydminster, Alberta, Canada, just moved here from england from which i sold my old Skt A AMD system and am currently awaiting the arrival of my new Q6600 system, lots of OC'ing potential there on an EVGA A1 mobo (680i ftw). and to my delight there is a PC performance shop like a 10 min walk from my house


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well since this seems to be a pretty popular thread lately...and I haven't posted in it yet, I'm from Yakima, Washington. Really sucks here too. All the local computers stores buy from newegg and charge AT LEAST twice the price. I can get a USED ECS Socket 939 motherboard (used to retail new on newegg for around $45-50)...for only a mere $100 locally. That's at the Cheapest store. I made the mistake of buying from a different local store. I bought a USED LGA 775 ASRock motherboard for $199...brought it back because it didn't freakin post. I hate local stores. That's why.....when you know, you newegg!


----------



## Ozzy210

Mexico







Talk about not having a computer store close







I buy my stuff in newegg.com send it to my p.o box in texas Oo


----------



## pato88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jailbait_FTW* 
Omaha,NE local stores aren't bad but still better on the interweb.

your username. oh so true...


----------



## Quid

Pato88 you bad bad man, jk I have that pic too lol.


----------



## pato88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quid* 
Pato88 you bad bad man, jk I have that pic too lol.

Haha i just googled jail bait and some PRETTY interesting pictures came up. One of the best slogans on the pictures "Cause if you dont tap it, someone else will".

Haha.

Oh, and just to stay on topic....

Born in Argentina. Live in Australia. Currently in Argentina


----------



## XG Phantom

hey yo! new here...just gettin into the whole computer hardware thing. kinda hindered right now with my dell xps 410...cant really oc anything, but its a learning experience. anyway, ill be on alot, look forward to gettin to know some folks!


----------



## Demonkiller

India. PC prices sux


----------



## Noodles

hey, glad to be apart of this community and learning as I go.

I'm from Canada.
n00dls


----------



## chute_boxe7

im from california.


----------



## Doctor_Death

Punxsutawney Pa. USA Been building for awhile/own a shop "Stans Custom PCs" and also work for a new hardware review site www.rocks7arhardware.com as a reviewer / tester.
I also own three highend SLI intel rigs with a QX6800 / QX6850 / e6850.The QX6850 is still being built.I am now waiting on the 9800GTX's so i can finish it.


----------



## binormalkilla

Mainly from Little Rock, Arkansas, but I was born in Weisbaden, Germany.


----------



## viiinz

currently staying in Taiwan, where computer parts flow like wine lol


----------



## ginnz

manitoba, canada.....

Gretna to be exact. a town of 5-600 peoples.


----------



## CorporalAris

I am from Burnsville, Minnesota, USA!

The nearest computer store is about 10 minutes away. THEY HAVE EVERYTHIN! 
The 2 minuet away one closed.


----------



## stupid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


I am from Burnsville, Minnesota, USA!

The nearest computer store is about 10 minutes away. THEY HAVE EVERYTHIN! 
The 2 minuet away one closed.










I grew up in Burnsville!!! went to Lakeville - I miss MN!!!

p.s. Tarvaris Jackson is the SuX!


----------



## ginnz

hmmm.. you guys arnt too far away from me. MN is just a stones throw away..... right after the imaginary line. ;-) (border)


----------



## Riei

DeLand Florida....

Yeah, its not really home, but I go to college here so I have to deal.


----------



## chanster

Hi every1....







Im frm Sri Lanka im new to this .....


----------



## NintendoSensei

Hey chanster, hope you enjoy the forums. I'm from london


----------



## chanster

Hey....nice 2 meet u.....


----------



## shane32ie

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## shinj0i1

New South Wales, Australia/

I thought forum rules said *NO* questions are to be asked here.














hahah


----------



## ikehack

New Joozey (As people think people in NJ say it lol)


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## jnk

metro manila, philippines!!


----------



## Enigmatic50

England.

And I live within 10 miles of one of the most popular overclocking companies in the UK (overclockers.co.uk)


----------



## chailvr

Santa Barbara, California
Berkeley, California

2 places at once o.0


----------



## noobdown

the card board box by you local fry's


----------



## Tyson8earzz

From portland oregon here! /waves


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tyson8earzz* 
From portland oregon here! /waves

...Home of my favorite bookstore in the world: Powell's


----------



## i_one4u

surabaya, indonesia


----------



## Gensou

Whoa, cool.


----------



## Timmy69

Hi i am from Leeds England and found this site becos i needed a good site to help me overclock my e2140.joined a while back and forgot to post here"Sorry".
Just hope i can find a simple way to Overclock my cpu.
THX


----------



## mcornelius

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma


----------



## catalyst

Dundee, Scotland


----------



## jdub01984

new to the board, not to building pcs. I am in central florida.


----------



## Pooping^fish

Tulsa, Oklahoma
Mcornelius, that surprised me! lol Changed the page and BAM oklahoma!
Im running the 918 though..Not too much here in Tusa, pretty boring!


----------



## kakulya

Hello everybody!!!








I'm from Russia, Saint-Petersburg...
does anyone live near me?? =))))


----------



## saabman

Surfing from LONDON, UK

Goodday all


----------



## gibsonnova74

im from az also, peoria though.roughly a 3-3 1/2 hour drive from tucson.


----------



## aballein

Name is Aaron and im from Hillsboro Ohio


----------



## chute_boxe7

Yeah im from southern cali!


----------



## chute_boxe7

Where all the hot girls are!!!!! YEAH BOY!!!!!!


----------



## OcEaNuS

I am from Turkey


----------



## 310thFalcon

Currently Station at Yokota AB, Japan. 35 miles southeast of downtown Tokyo.


----------



## Serge

Calling in from Ontario, Canada.








New to the board, have been buikding my PCs since my first 286.


----------



## Serge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakulya* 
Hello everybody!!!








I'm from Russia, Saint-Petersburg... does anyone live near me?? =))))

Privet Kakulya!







I don't live anywhere near St-Pete, but I get to visit quite often. Been there 5 or 6 times already.







Last time was last year actually. My wife is Russkaya.









Poka


----------



## Koffee

I live in good old florida.


----------



## Gensou

Ya govoryu po ruskii! Kak dela? Ya zhil na ukraine 10 let.


----------



## LoGGi!

Im from the land of the nokia


----------



## GI_Manny

Shawnee Kansas (Kansas city)


----------



## pin0y03

San Diego


----------



## yomama9388

Atlanta fo sho


----------



## chute_boxe7

Cali!!!


----------



## dranom

Im from SoCAL. orange county area


----------



## dsouthwood

You got a boy from central Jersey here!


----------



## By-Tor

From Michigan, live in Virginia...


----------



## Raxus

West Chester Pennsylvania


----------



## SpuddGunn

I'm from a town just outside Coventry

Anyone else from around these parts?


----------



## metala

Hello from Bulgaria


----------



## ma7moud

Cairo, Egypt


----------



## Oeagrus

Southern New Jersey, about 30 minutes outside of Philadelphia


----------



## kakulya

All hot girls are in Russia !!


----------



## a_rabid_std

Arkansas for the time being - and correction Kakulya - They're in the Ukraine


----------



## Tualatin

I'm from China. I'm a student abroad. Now I study and live in London Canada.


----------



## buddy643

Iam from Minnesota. Its already starting to get cooled up here! Grrrreat OCing weather. 44 degrees F


----------



## kakulya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serge*


Privet Kakulya!







I don't live anywhere near St-Pete, but I get to visit quite often. Been there 5 or 6 times already.







Last time was last year actually. My wife is Russkaya.









Poka


Privet!! Kak dela? =)








You are very lucky!!!


----------



## t_spec90

Riverside>cali Woooot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanders54

I am from Norway


----------



## BigKriss

The town of Benoni,South Africa..where motor racing is safe and sex is a killer..

Africa AIDS awareness.


----------



## geochr

Greece - Thessaloniki


----------



## syn0s

Utah.. Raised since a baby. Born in Fontana California

syn0s


----------



## Beerme

England... god save our noble.........


----------



## Jeshua

Greetings from Mexico


----------



## Revelation

Hello from the slums of NJ


----------



## gamervivek

from a remote village in India


----------



## .Sovereign.

Currently in the grand state of Iowa, USA. Soon to possibly be Illinios, USA!


----------



## Giznad

Hello there from Denver, CO.


----------



## gr3sh4dow

New Zealand, thats down under.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr3sh4dow*


New Zealand, thats down under.


Yes that's right. You are part of us. XD

PS : I'm from Brisbane, Australia [aka down under]


----------



## mudd

hicktown, southwestern missouri USA.


----------



## jizzleh2

im from Guam, crap computer stores here where i live at, overprice a 7600gt for 200 bucks! LOL


----------



## zaccy001

Hey everyone I'ts Zac here, representing the east coast, cairns, Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

I currently don't know where I am since my long range sensors are down.Last time I checked I was passing the crab nebula but if I'm home back on earth I'm usually roaming the woods of southwest VA.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space* 
I currently don't know where I am since my long range sensors are down.Last time I checked I was passing the crab nebula but if I'm home back on earth I'm usually roaming the woods of southwest VA.

great part of the state there







lived in Front Royal for 4 yrs , beautiful there


----------



## Lennard

Hey ya from Estonia









Great Forum !


----------



## sonyvaio

Hi from south miami (cuba, lol).


----------



## SIERRASTRIKE

Hi guys. I'm not new to ocing but i am new to these forums. I am from the ATL area(atlanta,ga.) I started 6 years ago with a 32mb voodoo3 graphics card and a duron, lol. Anybody remember those? Then I moved up to an Athlon mobile 2500 socket A processor Oced to 2.4 mhz and a 9700 pro with 4 vrs and mem hsinks and a socket a cooler lol. Burned up a 6800gt when a thermal pad slipped out from under a mem chip causing artifacts. Now I am running a 7950gt agp 512mb card on my p4 2.8 800fsb. Awesome forums and I'm looking forward to talking to all of you guys. On the topic of agp versus pci-e I believe most true ocers are NOT on the bleeding edge of technology. I think Ocing started out for for the cheap guys who wanted better performance out of what they had than going out buying the latest and greatest. I respect more the guy that can build it, not the guy who goes out and buys it. Just my thoughts. LOL so you know where I stand. Look forward to talking to you all. SIERRASTRIKE


----------



## Penicilyn

Kitchener Ontar-eee-air-eee-ooh, Canada

Rawr


----------



## gtarmanrob

perth, western australia. kingsley to be exact. g'day from down under.


----------



## Gios

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Sweden->VÃ¤stgÃ¶tland->Habo (The long lake in the south of sweden called vÃ¤ttern)
http://www.ferdinand.se/bilder/karta1.gif


----------



## Moynesy

Armagh, Ireland (Northern Ireland).
Its like a Village, but a town, but its called Armagh City for some weird reason









We got new LAN opened, with nice SLi 8800 systems and 24 seater. Apart from that no computer shops, and 3 cathedrals.
Oh and the LAN shop is rite beside my college so free classes and lunch breaks are spent enjoying BF2 sessions and Crysis Demo.

Nearest good PC store for modding is 50miles away lol! Internet FTW


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gios*


Melbourne, Australia










aussie aussie aussie!


----------



## Ham1nator

We are from Lees Summit Missouri, Paul is in HS and on the Robotics Team. I am a Mental Health Professional working in Emergency Department of hospital. Together we are having fun building high end machines.


----------



## spaceboy

Hi all. I'm presently in Sedona, Arizona.

I spotted the 'for sale' forum via google, as I am hunting for an upgrade.

Current box is 4 years old, with a few 'newer' parts.

Athlon XP 1800 OC'd: 2000, 512Mb Corsair 2.5CL, Shuttle AK38N, eVga 7600 GS 256Mb AGPx8 (presently 'unhooked'), 2 WD PATA 40Gb/500Gb, 2 DVD Burners, Antec 350W)

Haven't done much OC'ing in the past, but I'm taking more of an interest in it these days, as I just don't get to upgrade as often as I'd like.


----------



## ~Dokko~

All right then.

I'm from Whitley Bay, which is the coastal town next to Newcastle in the North East of England (for those who haven't had a stag party or live outside the UK)


----------



## exitmusic

Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## xt0m

"there's something rotten in the state of.."

- and that's where I live







..downtown Copenhagen ^^


----------



## Serge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakulya* 







All hot girls are in Russia !!

How would you know????


----------



## Serge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakulya* 
Privet!! Kak dela? =)








You are very lucky!!!

Vso normalno! A ti?









Mmmm..... Yes, I know.







That is what my relatives and friends keep telling me!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quebec City Canada !


----------



## SKR8PIN

htp, michigan!!!!


----------



## Barklight

Martinsburg, West Virginia!

Born and raised in San Diego, Cali though


----------



## Edakupeta

Christchurch, New Zealand.

Great city


----------



## Oscuro

Victoria, B.C., Canada


----------



## Hyp3rion

Hello i am Nick and i am from Greece its nice to meet you all!


----------



## Primus462

I'm from Southern Indiana. Everyone thinks we're hicks! Hey, hicks don't join PC/overclocking forums!


----------



## jinja_ninja

I'm from Dorset in England.

No I don't wear tweed. No I don't happen to know the Royal Family. No I don't drink yards of ale. No I don't drive an old Mini.


----------



## QuixoticStranger

I was born in Haddenham (that's in Buckinghamshire, England) and raised there for the first twelve years of my life, moved to Marseille for three years, then - after my mother passed away - we moved to the United States, to stay near my paternal grandparents. I've been in Oregon ever since (that's on the west coast of the USA, just above California).


----------



## BlackHarryDrake

All the way from Dublin, Ireland.
Good to know all of you here.


----------



## celebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


I'm from Dorset in England.

No I don't wear tweed. No I don't happen to know the Royal Family. No I don't drink yards of ale. No I don't drive an old Mini.










To stay with the "what is standart for wich country"
I am from holland, No i do not smoke weed, NO i do not have a coffeeshop at the corner of my street ( i do have one a block away) No my mom and my sister are not whore's, No I am not cheap i give a tip when i'm in a restaurant, and NO we DO NOT walk in wooden shoe's


----------



## rymn

Anchorage alaska. From socal.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celebro*


To stay with the "what is standart for wich country"
I am from holland, No i do not smoke weed, NO i do not have a coffeeshop at the corner of my street ( i do have one a block away) No my mom and my sister are not whore's, No I am not cheap i give a tip when i'm in a restaurant, and NO we DO NOT walk in wooden shoe's

















woh dude, ur from holland. do u smoke weed? haha jk


----------



## Xenon_SX

Fort Worth Texas here


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Michigan Here 15 mins west of detroit


----------



## djgaby

Im from Lebanon where we buy full version games before they are released for 2$







and its legal here LOL. welcome bro


----------



## guinn

"Eire" - Ireland -{d) ah! thats a guinness smiley btw!.


----------



## LethaLungs

Central Vali Cali


----------



## Jhanfosho

Beaumont, TX


----------



## Spedswir

Good old western australia here


----------



## tooch926

Hey, Mike here from Cleveland. Good to be here.


----------



## ShagNasticator

James from Melbourne Australia here (BIG UP THE EASTSIDE)


----------



## h00chi3

Little Rock, Arkansas
In the Air Force
Station in Louisiana
Love the Dirty Dirty, that is where is Charg Mah Lazer!


----------



## packardhell1

I'm from Springfield, Illinois (United States). What are we known for? Abraham Lincoln. And Horseshoes (ahh, bread, burger, fries and cheese). Hello all


----------



## Jephir

Ontario, Canada

The snow is great!


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guinn*


"Eire" - Ireland -{d) ah! thats a guinness smiley btw!.


Nice, Went to Ireland on my wife and I's honeymoon, for three weeks. Love it there. [Belfast to Dublin]

I'm from Washington State.

Some of you could fill out your System specs


----------



## Zoomlolly

Hi I'm from sunny South Africa.








A little place call Empangeni in Natal.

Thank for a fab site.


----------



## CyRiX

same here Zoom- Also from Empangeni south Africa,


----------



## nate911

Louisiana, it's hot down here most of the time, just starting to cool down now.
Not the best place for overclocking..maybe I could move to Greenland or something...


----------



## Truambitionz

Miami Florida. Any nieghbors?


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Miami Florida. Any nieghbors?

LAKEWORTH , BY THE BEACH


----------



## Cronyox

From JyvÃ¤skylÃ¤, Finland and still waiting for the snow.. Gah its been raining for 2 months now









Lovely forum







got my system running a bit better (faster) cause of you guys


----------



## machdown

Jerusalem Israel over here. Some of the most beautiful women in the world are here. Trust me


----------



## Cronyox

Pics?


----------



## SpaceLover

I'm from the Netherlands and we have enough online stores to choose from. Not very many mod stores though, I think if you'd look hard enough you'd probably find a couple in every major city here.


----------



## DilapidatedEyes

i just joined and im from San Diego, CA


----------



## GawD

Nashua, NH, USA


----------



## Mehmet

My parents are from Northern Cyprus - which makes me a Turkish Cypriot. Born and living in England (London).


----------



## ManiSingh

I'm from London, Middlesex to be more specific.


----------



## Mehmet

I was actually considering going to Middlesex University to do a networking degree


----------



## ThePenguinator.

From Shelby North Carolina, now live in the suburbs of Richmond Virginia


----------



## Dr.Parallax

Howdy,
I am from Benton City WA. I am a sound technician and a PC gamer.


----------



## StickyFingaz

Dominican Republic


----------



## agntallen

i'm from Southern California, in a little part of LA County


----------



## fallenoo7

hi! im hailing from the washington DC area. lol. im probably kindof late butt you know how it goes... my rig is on my profile like thingy....


----------



## Demonkiller

India


----------



## MGX1016

NY.. NY...

Did anyone notice that the OP has like no posts / rep and very inactive.. LOL One of the starters of OCN and wishs OCN grows fast yet leaves.. .


----------



## james0076ss

New to the Site, Looking to Upgrade, great forum to start at.
From SGV, Cali (626)


----------



## Zekk

Salt Lake City, Utah here


----------



## repo_man

South Alabama USA, an hour from the coast


----------



## Huckle

Washington State here. First build is running now I need to tweak it!


----------



## gibsonnova74

peoria, arizona checking in!


----------



## Antolen

Washington State


----------



## reborn8

From San Diego, CA


----------



## texas6982

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## DesertRat

Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. soon to be Murrieta, California, USA


----------



## dontdothat317

Sunny San Diego.. glad to be here.. hope to learn lots


----------



## Hillbilly37

springfield missouri, do all my parts buying online. just cheaper that way


----------



## bad_haze

Yaaay! The only Quebec-er here and english is my mother tongue too!







Est-y tabarnac!


----------



## Tufturek

Poznan, western-central Poland, a country with some really weird (means: high) hardware prices, Europe.


----------



## 3XPeriment

Hey, I'm from the Antarctica, home of the South Pole! You guys wouldn't believe how easy OCing is here...
(No, really, I just live in the boring old US...)


----------



## Mike-O

^








good one..

Typing from Tallinn, Estonia.


----------



## billbartuska

Skokie, Illinois........


----------



## l337sft

Brigantine NJ.

South NJ, a block away from the wonderful beach.


----------



## loop0001

i dunno if i answered before...but ill soon be in eastern washington..us...no not dc
the state


----------



## cerealk1ll3r

Honolulu, Hawaii. Any other Hawaii overclockers out there? Near Makiki?


----------



## secretsexyninja

Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## phantasm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cerealk1ll3r*


Honolulu, Hawaii. Any other Hawaii overclockers out there? Near Makiki?


hawaii







post some pics pls


----------



## Razer

Ireland


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

portsmouth uk


----------



## SagManQc

Saguenay,Quebec Canada


----------



## maximus7651000

Indiana, US


----------



## Cambridge

I am from St. Louis, MO, but grew up in Waterloo, IL which is about 40 minutes away from St. Louis.

But I am currently going to school at Full Sail in Orlando, FL.


----------



## legoman786

Born in Raleigh, NC... raised in Tucson, AZ... I've been here since I was like 4 or 5. I'm talking like '92-'93.


----------



## t1ger

From Oregon...currently in Utah...Utah sucks.


----------



## Howie

From Oakland California currently in So. California


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Well, I am from Granville, Ohio. Near Columbus. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime* 
Well, I am from Granville, Ohio. Near Columbus. Nice to meet you!

I go to school in Newark.

Check out the Ohio link in my sig. (the green one)


----------



## kakulya

=)


----------



## boonie2

Sunny [warm] Florida U.s.a


----------



## 53977

I am from Washington. The Microsoft HQ are here and we still don't get discounts.


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf_08* 
I am from Washington. The Microsoft HQ are here and we still don't get discounts.

The best way to get discounts on Microsoft products is to work for a company that partners with Microsoft







Gotta love the "you scratch my back I'll scratch yours" mentality


----------



## proro1974

I'm from Jamaica but now I rest my head in Atlanta


----------



## Clinic

Phoenix, Arizona! Right next to the Cardinals Stadium if anyone feels like dropping by...


----------



## darkninja420

*rep* New Orleans *rep*


----------



## blade007

the Arctic


----------



## Emmanuel

My name is pretty easy to guess, originally from France, lived in Chicago for 10 years FTW!


----------



## Huckle

My name is Huckle and I am from Washington. This is my first build ever so I am a total noob. It has been fun and frustrating all in one.
Antec 900
amd 6400 black box edition
asus crosshair
4x1 gb ddr800 kingston hyperx
36 gb raptor
150 gb raptor
evga 8800 gts ssc edition
samsung 22" monitor
saitek eclipse keyboard and microsoft mouse

Hi to everyone.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Hey, my name is Rodd and I am from the Columbus area in Ohio... living in Granville to be precise.

I have built a few systems, and work on computers for a living, that doesn't mean I don't come across various annoyances.


----------



## subaruWRC

Hi from Ankara, Turkey!


----------



## lokeey

From Chicago living in KC area


----------



## nategr8ns

Maine, United States (most eastern state)


----------



## Boyboyd

leeds

north (ish) england


----------



## BerettaNick

Hey everyone im Nick from Indiana. Working on my first build and o/c project. I really enjoy the site and have learned quite a bit so far. 
Thanks


----------



## justedbin

Los Angeles, California


----------



## SDawg

Griffin, Georgia....aprox 35 miles south of Atlanta


----------



## Special_K

independence missouri born and raised


----------



## Devin3m

Currently living in PA... but I'm born and lived most of my life in OC California


----------



## Andr3az

Estonia, Tallinn
Its a nice place, but computers and parts are overpriced


----------



## andrebrait

AndrÃ©. I'm from Belo Horizonte, Brazil.

I have built a LOT of systems. Most of them are budget PCs and/or old systems. Neven built a system for me (no money =/).

Low end computer pieces are a little overpriced, but nothing sad. Higher-end parts are REALLY overpriced here, almost 2x the original price in USA T_T
(a US$200 MOBO cost from US$350 to US$500 here). Mid-range parts almost don't exist here (I hate this).
A good place to live, btw. =D


----------



## Kevdak

Born: Montreal, Quebec
Living: Cornwall, Ontario


----------



## VIPERMAN69

Im new here, don't chat much, I am interested in my computer tho.. I put it together without anyones help, this is my first computer and hope to get in the top 10 scores... I live in arizona,, why i dont know...lol... anyway.. I thought I should join, because I'm allways reading your guys complaints, and progresses.. you all have helped me alot in building a system... so all I have to say to you all, is THANKS FOR THE HELPING HAND... AND HAVE A GREAT YEAR.....


----------



## AVR512

Heya peeps!!!........this is Abhishek from India!!!!?


----------



## SgtSpike

Your avatar is creepy.

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## chuvak

I like it...Im born in Paris, and I live in Miami.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

born in Canada, live in Calgary right now.

I barely know anything about the States, I can't name more then 9 states or 10 cities. But it's my fault for being a silly, ignorant, oblivious Canadian.


----------



## CoffeeCreamer

Hey all, joined some hours ago and already like this community. Im from Bulgaria.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Waterloo, Ontario.
aka the great white north.


----------



## stumped

Central Oregon


----------



## TJM

StL, Mo (314).


----------



## We Gone

Atlanta Ga.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

SouthEast England . W000T


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Philadelphia (Duh) PA....The City of Brotherly Love.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Rome, Italy


----------



## Russkiy

<<<<<<<Chicago, ILLINOIS here!!! anyone from the area? Hola at me !


----------



## holozinho

Salvador, Brasil


----------



## B3h3m0th

I'm from Virginia in the USA.


----------



## Overcooled-xp

Cambridge, UK. Hello all.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Kankakee, IL. About an hour south of Chicago, Russkiy


----------



## JustCruzin

j/k I'm from Las Vegas Nevada.


----------



## Danbeme32

Brick City







Newark,NJ


----------



## medtech

Halu everyone!

Just registered last night.. and i have found a very interesting site.. this is great.. anyway, i'm from the Philippines.. Cebu to be particular..

-MedTech-


----------



## xdaseinx

I'm originally from a nebulous cloud of hydrogen. Which fused in a supernova explosion to create the macro-molecules in my body.


----------



## Prince

Hello to all my name is Prince and I am in Camden NJ..how about you?


----------



## proro1974

Hotlanta. Tho it isnt hot now.


----------



## hitaris*

Hello World! from Canada!


----------



## Bruce1065

Hi all new to overclocking. living in Conn.


----------



## skunksmash

hi all ....hope its sunny in the US of A

cos its not here









im from LONDON ....recently moved out to the rolling fields of NORFOLK

with the wife and kid mmmmmmmm smell that country air


----------



## ruarz

Hi everyone i'm from the Highlands of Scotland. Oh and it's blowing a gale up here.


----------



## RedFox911

I was born in Hawaii, and live in san diego, CA.

Not really anygood pc stores down here except frys.


----------



## Ltar

Pullman, WA.

Today, WSU is having its first snow day in 20 years.


----------



## fanioles

Hi People !!!

This Is Christos from Piraeus - Greece ... wow i must be the most remote user evr in this site !!!

Love this place guys...







New to overclocking


----------



## Moto101

Andrew from Cape Town South Africa reporting in, nice to meet you all


----------



## jul3z

Jules from chandler AZ


----------



## Benny5041

Ben, from Buffalo


----------



## ZEALOUS_DRAGON

Here in York South Carolina. Seen the site for a couple of years now, figured it was time to join. Just ordered my first overclock-able system.







WOO HOOO!!


----------



## supermonty

HOLA! Just signed up a few minutes ago...looking forward to getting some advice for a super newb on oc.


----------



## BabyHerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


Hey man I'm in Toronto too. What stores do you shop at?


----------



## Rychen

Hi all. long time lurker that decided to join








I'm hailing from High Springs ,Floriduh.


----------



## XJBluto

Saint Louis Missouri.................


----------



## chrisparkermedia

Portland Maine Usa
Its Cold Up Here:d


----------



## fluff77

*I'm from Rhode Island







*


----------



## Hillbilly37

springfield missouri here


----------



## asilentcivilian

born in winston-salem north carolina currently living in greenville north carolina.


----------



## jmknapp

hey, i'm new here. i go to uwm, so I live in Milwaukee, WI, and was refered here by thelegend, whats up tyler.


----------



## Thunderer

I'm from Malta


----------



## ErBall

Muncie Indiana


----------



## au kEl ster

<---- Norfolk, VA


----------



## pifive

From Colombia residing in Miami.


----------



## Targa5150

Greetings from Tallahassee, Florida

Targa5150


----------



## roningai

i'm from the greatest state in the union California. We got beach babes,snowbunnies and women w/ more add on's than our comps combined.


----------



## lenzo

Anchorage, Alaska, and no, I don't live in an igloo.
Pretty cold here this winter, so much for global warming (not).


----------



## Cortezzo

hey guys, I'm new here also







I'm from Charlottesville, VA... currently freezing my ass off


----------



## Brythe

Hi guys....from BANGLADESH..i bet 80% of u havent even heard of this place...im probably the only one on OCN from here....its all good though...my (laughable at best) system is considered a gaming RIG here...haha...


----------



## RAFFY

IM FROM WAYNES WORLD ILLINOIS!!!! aka AURORA!!!


----------



## forcifer

kansas XD (you know it pwns)


----------



## reezin14

I'm from Wisconsin, you think your freezing Cortezzo -- I'm froze.


----------



## Emmanuel

From France, 10 years in Chicago FTW!


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

OMG i miss those days with 1.8ghz cpu's in 2004 LMAO that was fast back then lol


----------



## R3ap3R

From hell









Well, WI.... close enough


----------



## Dylan

Im from Ohio , Currently living in florida , enjoying higher insurance rates , higher taxes, and more people who cant drive







, but hey , no snow!


----------



## cyborg939

Nothing here in MD. I live in Southern MD. I have to mail order all my stuff. Not necessarily a bad thing since no tax and mostly free shipping from egg. Someone want to start a Maryland Overclockers Club?


----------



## Krud

Westen / Central New York


----------



## Mosoner

New York City for me =)


----------



## markkleb

Wooo Hooo Reno Nevada home of Free booze and legal hookers.....


----------



## Gollie

H-Town Stand UP!


----------



## Llarion

St. Pete Florida! Hi! There's this rumor that old people live in St. Pete and it's just not true. Old people live in Sarasota. Their PARENTS live in St. Pete.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GodofGrunts

I live in the cancer capital of the USA!
Cincinnati!


----------



## whitesound

Norman, OKlahoma - Too Old, Too Tired to be here


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitesound*


Norman, OKlahoma - *Too Old, Too Tired *to be here










...you and me both.... you and me both...


----------



## avatar1983

Living in Sheffield, England, for over 6 years now, but am from a tiny village in southern Bavaria, Germany originally.

The odd thing is that I had access to better computer / moding stores there than I do in Sheffield. Which is a bit of a badlands when it comes to brick and mortar computer stores. So it's the Internet for me!


----------



## Choggs396

WOW. This thread is still alive and kicking.









I'm from Minnesota btw. It's very cold and late here ATM. I'm off to bed!


----------



## jinja_ninja

I live in the rural countryside of Dorset, England.

It is nice. Very green. But oh my, it can get quite boring at times. I have to drive more than 20 miles to get anywhere near some good amenities.

Computer stores? Hah, forget it. I was one of the only people in the area doing home computer support for a start. There is one or two stores, but both expensive and full of stuff I don't need.

Online for me. ebuyer.co.uk is my home


----------



## jonny1989

I was born in The Dalles Oregon American (A very small town). Lived there for god knows how long then moved to Georgia, I was there for just under 2 years. Then we moved to Germany, I lived there for 4-5 years.

During my stay in Germany my family and I visited Italy, France, Sweden, Austria, and Belgium. (Sucks we didn't get to England)

Then moved to Alabama (In the U.S.) lived there for a few years. Then moved back to Oregon, Where I lived for 4 month before being sent to a Military academy by my parents it Utah (I was a little ****, And I am some what thank-full for the action that my parents took in "straitening me out") were I stayed for 8 month.

And Then I moved to South Korea (back with my parents) where I have lived for almost 2 years. And I am now getting ready to move it Alaska or South Carolina with in the next 4 months.

Then After I finish my first year or two of College I will me moving out. And although I am American I would live to find a good job in Canada and them probably retire in Canada as well.


----------



## edeekeos

from a worthless town in the middle of Indiana (USA) named Rossville Pop. 1523.


----------



## DeeJay1337

Fair Oaks, CA


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edeekeos* 
from a worthless town in the middle of Indiana (USA) named Rossville Pop. 1523.

Wow, you must know everyone.
My high school has like 4,000 kids.


----------



## relic2279

I live in a suburb of Cleveland, Ohio.. Go Browns!

~R


----------



## HauntSheep

Hertfordshire, South-East england above London

Woopie im special

We all ride on horses and drink cups of tea and greet people with Mornin' guvna'


----------



## matthew99445

Vancouver Washington and welcome to the OCN. And in Vancouver Washington we NEED more computer mod shops


----------



## Puscifer

Im representing the Midleft! P-Town, Illinois! That's Peoria for the haters that don't know


----------



## matthew99445

wow 157 pages


----------



## GuardianOdin

Born and raised near Hebron,Indiana. Went to Lowell,Indiana schools "lived in between the two towns" and am now currently living in Kouts,Indiana.

They are all small towns. Hebron pretty much sucks all around,Lowell is infested with illegals,drugs and corrupt cops and Kouts is nice and quite town.


----------



## miteclip96

What's up, everyone. I'm originally from Northern Illinois from a town called Rockford. I've been living in Germany now the last 10 years. I'm trying to get my project started and made the first move by buying a Core 2 E8400. My next step is deciding whether to go with a GeForce 9600 GT or Radeon HD 3870 for graphics. Once I figure that out, then I can make my MOBO selection. If anyone has any experiences (good or bad) with either of the 2 GPUs, please share. Thanks.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

From fort wayne, Indiana here. Lived here all my life, except for like a year where i was randomly in missouri and came back. INDIANA FTW


----------



## The_Snyper

Okay, that's freaky.

I'm sitting here in my living room on my work Laptop (on a break from Powerpoint) and see a post from some random guy, ^^^^^^ that happens to be in the same town I live in.

Weird.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

haah where in fort wayne do you live?


----------



## The_Snyper

Northeast.


----------



## avex

Im from sweden.. where icebears roam the empty frozen streets and tundra..

..or atleast thats what games these days would like to tell you


----------



## .Sup

I come from Slovenia, EU.


----------



## killin

Northern Virgina *not West by god Virgina*lol i live like 20 min away from DC


----------



## Mr. Mojo

ROFL I clicked this link thinking it was new, didn't bother to look at the number of pages. I saw the guy on the first page talking about a new Barton and thought I had traveled back in time 4 years. Gah 2 hours of sleep makes me crazier than normal. Anyway, I'm in Sweet water (it's 1 word but it gets filtered) Texas, but I wasn't born here. I get to thank my homesick wife for moving me to the edge of the desert and the "rattlesnake capital of the world"...as if that's something to brag about.


----------



## TheNix

Im from Cyprus (small island in the mediterranean), have lived there most of my life, lived in Greece for a while and now living in England for my studies. Havent yet seen any other Cypriots on here, only one guy from Greece


----------



## R3ap3R

< From Hell, of course


----------



## scrugun

Bay City, Michigan USA


----------



## MrQ

Sugar Land, Texas USA (Don't laugh, it's real. A suburb just outside of Houston)


----------



## sdavis891

Canada Ontario ^^


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

sedona arizona


----------



## b1gapl

The Big Apple.


----------



## futs22

Hello everyone! New member to this forum and aspiring overclocker from Manila here!


----------



## robevans89

Swansea! in wales


----------



## Jasonx010

London


----------



## jpete001

Sheboygan, WI USA and yes the Green Bay packers suck!


----------



## Monster34

The Windy City Chicago Illinois.......and i agree ^^^^the packers do suck


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpete001*


Sheboygan, WI USA and yes the Green Bay packers suck!



Madtown (Madison) WI, and I agree... who cares about the
"Green Gay Fudge Packers"


----------



## Flack88

Staffordshire in the UK


----------



## sulfoninchen

nuremberg germany... and yes we are going to win the euro cup this summer


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sulfoninchen*


nuremberg germany... and yes we are going to win the euro cup this summer











Good luck with all that









I used to live in Nuremberg (military)


----------



## mytronphe

I live in The Netherlands, in a town called Uden


----------



## uruguayo

Hi.
My name is NicolÃ¡s.
I was born in Uruguay and live in the city of Montevideo (pop. 1.500.000)

I work as a systems analyst @ a computer store and own an electronic commerce store








Link to my country http://www.turismo.gub.uy/








Link to my store www.virtualshopping.com.uy


----------



## louis3_tr3s

The name is Louis. Born and bred in Manila , Philippines.


----------



## Carlin

OO! I'm from BIloxi, MS, right on the beach


----------



## Dadarms

Windsor, England.

We've got a castle!:


----------



## onlycodered

Rochester, NY in the United States. Two days ago it was 65Â° F, today it's snowing and 30Â° F, but it feels like 20Â° F. That's upstate New York for you.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

same here in colorado, yesterday it was 59 degrees today it snowed and the sun is again out and its gonna be 60 by friday lol


----------



## Wireless

Granbury, TX!

It's 35 outside, expected high for tomorrow is 85.

gotta love texas
:]


----------



## Champcar

Rochester, NY


----------



## Lilpilgrim

Salem Arkansas, just below Missouri..
Pil


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

i bet im the only one from/in arkansas. lets see...
ooooh snap, guy right above me is from here, that'll teach me to assume.
you know what happens when u assume, u make an A S S out of U and ME


----------



## gorf79

Bellevue, Michigan


----------



## Rick Arter

O' Fallon, Missouri close to STL.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wireless*


Granbury, TX!

It's 35 outside, expected high for tomorrow is 85.

gotta love texas
:]


I live in Missouri I know last week snow and cold this week it is up in 60s.


----------



## miteclip96

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LESTERK8

a place called greenhithe in kent in england... its reeeeaaaaaall south uk...


----------



## miteclip96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sulfoninchen* 
nuremberg germany... and yes we are going to win the euro cup this summer









Nuremberg isn't good enough to stay in the 1. Liga, let alone win a cup of any sort.


----------



## carl25

delta, BC canada


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Wow... didn't realize there were this many people outside the US. certified coonazz here from baton rouge, La.


----------



## lecastor

West virginians represent!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lecastor*


West virgins represent!










Ur a virgin


----------



## Xeon Zombie

Rochester NY here!


----------



## Kornowski

Liverpool, Uk...

Yeah, Yeah, Beatles... Over-rated!


----------



## DigitalBear

Muskego, WI


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalBear*


Muskego, WI



Woot









<< Madison


----------



## HScottH

Vancouver, Washington. <-- moderate ambients ;-)


----------



## renheguy

Los Angeles. LA LAKERS ROCKS!


----------



## Dark Wolf

Hello everyone, I am Dark Wolf and I am from Brunson, S.C. I have a Toshiba Satellite M45 laptop with the Intel Centrino Pentium M740 proceecor, and I need help OC'ing the thing. I know the things are not meant to be oc'd but i just want to do it.


----------



## exodusbhz

Brazilian greetings 4uAll!!!!

Now, lets get the hands dirty and see what the Q6600 can do with some $$$ limitations!!!!!


----------



## puzzledazn

I am from... NYC!


----------



## benfromsac

Sacramento, California


----------



## Moth

HeyI'mfrom
englandinyourhead!
lawl


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Duh. Need I say Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. The birthplace of the US Declaration of Independence.

(Sorry Brits)


----------



## thornygravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


god damn im so jealous! you'd think that NY would have some computer stores right? nope, the best thing we got here is bestbuy.. pleh! We use to have compusa which was meh, but of course there gone now.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thornygravy* 
god damn im so jealous! you'd think that NY would have some computer stores right? nope, the best thing we got here is bestbuy.. pleh! We use to have compusa which was meh, but of course there gone now.

Us too. I have heard that there are really cool specialty computer shops in Canada. Between that and national healthcare you guys have us beat hands down.


----------



## serioussam

northwestern Ontario Canada


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thornygravy*


god damn im so jealous! you'd think that NY would have some computer stores right? nope, the best thing we got here is bestbuy.. pleh! We use to have compusa which was meh, but of course there gone now.


We have many actually...


----------



## nado319

HI to every one here ..from CAIRO, EGYPT..


----------



## Kawacan

Hi,

I wanted to introduce myself..

I am new here and I am from Sweden....just wanted to say hi to everyone.

Mehmet


----------



## yahyaue

Hey, what's up peeps. I'm yahya and I am from Augusta, GA.


----------



## Hitman Smurf

From a little town in Indiana called Batesville...thats between Cincinnati and Indianapolis on I-74 fro those that live nearby.


----------



## Tyro

Grand Haven, MI, and Michigan State when school is going.


----------



## Kahasm

Sunny (mostly) Bradenton, FL


----------



## electricpak07

im from texas


----------



## isyisaac

new zealand!


----------



## Wasting Away

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyro*


Grand Haven, MI, and Michigan State when school is going.


GO BLUE!









Michigan here as well, But from Warren.


----------



## XaNe

Chagrin Falls Ohio


----------



## AVR512

India!!!


----------



## n00bieNation

Mississauga, Canada!

Welcome!


----------



## Dolo001

Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## Stalker

South Africa!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wasting Away*


GO BLUE!









Michigan here as well, But from Warren.


Are you at U of M?

I'm actually from northwest Washington State though...


----------



## Wasting Away

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Are you at U of M?

I'm actually from northwest Washington State though...










nahhh,
hopefully be there in a few years though


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*


I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia


Trade you;







snow and freezing temps in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sizzlor

I R FROM T3H INTERWEBZ but no seriously its in my profile thing on the left


----------



## yannis7777

Athens, Greece!


----------



## chanster

Sri lanka,Colombo!


----------



## Logit

Rainy Old England


----------



## Skeletor

Orofino, IDAHO









(3544 Population, the only highlights are the local ski resorts and college towns within a few hours)


----------



## FlashFire

Hi everyone, I'm from Randolph, MA on the East Coast of the U.S. It's great to finally be part of this community. I have always lingered @ ocforums.com, but it appears your site is much larger, with more information and more involvement.


----------



## NeOfito

Hello from Mexico City!!


----------



## ChrisB17

Rochester New York here.


----------



## AI Technology

Hi, I'm from New Jersey. ^^


----------



## .Sup

EU here, Slovenia.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

Knoxville, TN woot


----------



## colin niloc

New Jersey


----------



## Bkpizza

Geelong in Australia 
near Melbourne if that helps


----------



## alexgheseger

Calgary, oilberta


----------



## Arjy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


There's no way to tell.
Install Windows.
Are you waiting on the cash?


I only had like 120 bucks to spend, and vista was 240 retail. Found it on newegg for 99, just waiting for it to be shipped now.

EDIT: And I have no idea how this happend, i was trying to reply to a different thread. I feel so dumb right now.


----------



## propagating insanity

Flint, Mi. 3rd most dangerous city in the u.s. and in the state with one of the worst economies


----------



## amnesiac

Glasgow, Scotland. The only country almost as patriotic as the USA! <insert mel gibson-with-bad-scottish-accent quote of choice>


----------



## tat2monsta

south coast uk


----------



## mr tompo

Newtownards, Northern Ireland


----------



## boonie2

originally from outside detroit michigan , WOKE UP ..now living in sunny florida


----------



## painkilleryusuf

Well people, how about a lil mid-eastern flavor..









Salmiya, Kuwait!

Born and bought up (till 7years) in Houston, TX, then transfered to Kuwait. and yes i am Kuwaiti..


----------



## Eizyark

well i didn't read ALL the post







but oh well hope i got some asian brothers here







i'm originally from the philippines but currently live in the U.A.E. (where Dubai is.. i just added the extra info cuz most of the people in the forums i have been don't know the country United Arab Emirates but knows Dubai city







no offence







)


----------



## Spart

Savannah, GA home of the biggest St. Pattys day celebration in the world. We may not have the most people but this whole city turns green and we are damn sure the loudest!


----------



## Laylow

Born and raised in Jamaica, Lived in Brooklyn New York for 15 years. Currently living in Miami florida and plotting my return to NYC.


----------



## kaNe66806630

Im from Spain.


----------



## luckykillz

Im from houston texas


----------



## Nawtheph

Born and raised in Sandpoint, Idaho. Have been living in Tacoma, Wa for around 5 years.


----------



## mayhem-pc

Greenwood, Indiana......brand new member......


----------



## Lysdexik

Charlotte, NC


----------



## StarMick

Im from the little country called Holland


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arjy*


I only had like 120 bucks to spend, and vista was 240 retail. Found it on newegg for 99, just waiting for it to be shipped now.

EDIT: And I have no idea how this happend, i was trying to reply to a different thread. I feel so dumb right now.












I'm from ... Europe, my grandparents are from 3 different countries. Born in Romania, living in France for now, crossing the ocean real soon









EDIT: Would anyone like to make a map with the concentration of OCN members/square mile? Statistics ftw


----------



## Roze

I'm from Austria! (This little piece of land in the middle of europe







)


----------



## Ikimono

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandit Keith from Yugioh Abridged*
I'm from AMERICA! and only AMERICANS can say AMERICA!

but seriously, Ohio.


----------



## beaveren

Just joined and saying HELLO to get my post count up to 1 billion...see you in the threads

Larry
from *TEXAS*


----------



## r8rtek

Im the new guy from Hollister California getting back into building computers and need a lil help. So any advice is good advice!


----------



## ShepDog

noob to all things hardware. I'm done with Dell, so I'm trying it myself.

Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## mrnemo

Jacksonville FL.... home of the... wait... there's nothing here, who am I kidding. Oh wait, didn't someone say we have a football team now? Jeez, I need to get out of the house.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Mountain Home in the house....Idaho that is....Potato country....But some of use don't get to choose where we live. Guess it's the price I pay for being in the USAF. Bonnnng!


----------



## OziriS

canada - quebec, yup, frenchi!


----------



## olddaphon

first post from the windy city.
just outside of chicago in a small town called midlothian.
sounds like a nice place you have here.


----------



## Umal

Scandinavia and Sweden here. Just found this forum, hope it's good


----------



## darkz

Riga, Latvia
know where that is, eh?


----------



## boonie2

West Palm Beach , Florida.USA


----------



## ShepDog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Umal* 
Scandinavia and Sweden here. Just found this forum, hope it's good

Peter Forsberg is King!


----------



## Alex Jones

Alameda CA USA


----------



## Darkice

Posting live from Sunny CA, USA


----------



## AntiTalent

Coventry, UK - Like where you are, just cloudier.


----------



## D.B.

Boston, MA


----------



## FearSC549

Los Angeles, USA, originally came from Taiwan


----------



## TnB= Gir

Georgia, USA.

Originally from my mothers womb.


----------



## a7m1

hi everyone ..
i am from middle east - Arabian Gulf - kuwait - kuwait city


----------



## Sanders54

I'm from Norway


----------



## ldk

alexandria, virginia, united states, planet earth.


----------



## Perry

New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## Black Magix

Gunter Air Force Base - Alabama


----------



## viral.stain

a7m1, Middle East = Sandstorms; But your tea is good.


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viral.stain* 
a7m1, Middle East = Sandstorms; But your tea is good.


thanks
any more comment


----------



## viral.stain

أنا لم أعن أن يضأيق أنت.

Haha, you know this is true about the storms.


----------



## a7m1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viral.stain*


أنا لم أعن أن يضأيق أنت.

Haha, you know this is true about the storms.


it's ok feel free to talk arabic >
lol
i forgive you ...
use better translator
..


----------



## viral.stain

am71,

My arabic syntax is bad. I was using a standard arabic keyboard that was given to me as a gift while in Qatar. I remember speaking to a sheik and I said "Thank you for your days. Maa-sa-lama" I meant to say "time."








In-sha-laah


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viral.stain* 
am71,

My arabic syntax is bad. I was using a standard arabic keyboard that was given to me as a gift while in Qatar. I remember speaking to a sheik and I said "Thank you for your days. Maa-sa-lama" I meant to say "time."








In-sha-laah









so you speak arabic >?
nice
i think an translator


----------



## viral.stain

Well, the Kurdish interpreters I've worked with enjoyed listening to me fumble the language.

added: I was trained in modern arabic, but I'm far from native fluency. In Egypt, most could not understand shakumaku or other slang that I was accostumed too. My version of Windows doesn't translate well, even with this keyboard. I tried buying one in Kuwait City, but it was over 90000 دينار عراقي As you know, $74 USD is not reasonable for software in Kuwait! You sell full Rosetta Stone versions for $25 to Americans!


----------



## garsky

well, i'm from philippines. I'm here to check things out about pc and stuffs. well, i hope everyone's open and helpful unlike to other forums. And it's nice meeting you insanity. Hope there's still a percent of being sane from you. lol. so long!


----------



## theahbab

Hey guys,
I am from four season Turkey







.I am here on overclock.net since Novamber 2007 and so good to find people helping each other.Thank you all. I have posted couple of subjects about my old cpu amd 4000+ and mobo and masters are really interested by giving answers. 
Take care for now. We will be around








Thank you...


----------



## Zamot

Hi, I'm from Lisbon, Portugal

Taking away in my first project in Overclocking.. lets see how it works out and for how long will it stay un-fried









Glad to see people helping out in this imense world of computers!

See ya!


----------



## dexterz

i'm from down south in India


----------



## Forris

Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Kissparo

Hi everyone ,

Been here in-out for few mo's learning new tricks .. great site .. lots of smarts .. 
Hope to one day contribute ..


----------



## Fyrestorm

Australia.. What am i doing up? i still dont know that either.

EDIT: Welcome to OCN Kissparo.


----------



## noobiee

Hi guys i am from Singapore. nice to be here


----------



## Icarus_Apothica

Hong Kong baby!

i'm planning to push my 8800gts 512mb to the limit!!!! people say that my e4500 is bottlenecking the power what do u guys thing email me any help is appreciated!!!
@ [email protected]

-Icarus


----------



## circeseye

California USA central valley area


----------



## Verone

Just outside Durham, England.

Registered today as I'm in the middle of building a new system at present.


----------



## Neo83

Norway =)


----------



## Milen

France, living in Costa Rica


----------



## myresolution_72

Maryland, wow the first post has a old Barton and 512MB Dual Channel  My first computer was better then that


----------



## mytronphe

Hey, I am from the Netherlands.









welcome


----------



## igob8a

Born in Seoul, South Korea, and currently living in Canada (internet here is slow as hell)


----------



## Gear853

Born In Hong Kong, Moved To Canada about 15 years ago... no one told me it would be so cold.


----------



## gobalr

Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Valhalla^^ no but Sweden (where the polars and penguins live and where we sail to seas in our beard-filled face will ale and vikings


----------



## [email protected]

Penguins live there?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Penguins live there?


No but many think that way... US people mainly


----------



## SSJSteve

Fort Bragg North Carolina


----------



## Boyboyd

Leeds/York England







seems kind of boring looking at some of these other places.


----------



## boonie2

Florida Usa


----------



## Kibaima

Aruba & just joined. Installed my new mobo (Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe WIFI-AP Edition) memory (2x2048 MB OCZ SLI-Ready Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2) and the 9850BE last night. Vid card is WAY inadequate (ATI Radeon X550), but hey, I'm still licking my wounds after the mobo/mem/proc purchase! Will probably get someting better in a couple of weeks. I was searching the net on info on overclocking and sort of stumbled on these forums. Interesting reading material and I will probable spend a lot of time scoring the threads!!


----------



## Boyboyd

you probobly will, its addictive.

Might want to fill in your system specs  Here  so people can help you better.

Thanks and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Vostro

Elkhart, Indiana. Nothing here. Well there is a computer shop that carries 2 cases, and IDE cable and a 6600 GT and thats about it. Computer shops here are a joke.


----------



## MasterFire

Zeewolde in the Netherlands








But I work in Amersfoort near Utrecht ^^


----------



## Aeloi

In the Land of Oz is where I am from.


----------



## odinmm

I am originally from Eau Claire, Wisconsin; but now I live in Minneapolis, Minnesota where I am going to school.


----------



## decapitator

chi ca go


----------



## LilGig

Knoxville Tennessee


----------



## wolfy87

PG, Montenegro...


----------



## AlphaDog11790

Beaumont, TX


----------



## Longbudz

Hello Everyone

my name is Kory AKA Longbudz Just stoped in to say hi!
I am from Davenport Iowa, And just love to mess with computers


----------



## True[Shot]

Los Angeles, CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## swedishhatfaction

I hail in from the uncomfortably hot state of *Florida*! I've been a member for a little while but have no idea how to get involved in the OC.net community with the limited knowledge I have. I suppose it makes the most sense to chill in the beginner forums for a bit.









I'm a good friend of Drax if anyone knows him and he helped me build my rig: Asus P5N32-E SLI mobo, quad core, 8800gtx, and a few other nice things.


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm from WAYYYY down in South Louisiana originally, but I live in Arkansas now.


----------



## sublime0

Im from chicago IL.. But I live in Indiana now.


----------



## se7en56

Washington PA. There is absolutely no computer stores anywhere around where I live, so everything I get comes from online... (newegg)


----------



## AVR512

India!


----------



## TrueForm

New Zealand +_+


----------



## Vondollo

Hi all! Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada here!
Eh?!


----------



## Esseff

Shelby Michigan


----------



## nelson007

Hi , To all at this fantastic forum...

London/Portugal...


----------



## uck

Romania


----------



## KHORR

West Aussie here!


----------



## scottath

Southern Sydney - Australia


----------



## Mxbn0

south melbourne - aus


----------



## NaGaTy

FrOm North Of ( EgYpT )

Mansoura city

and thanks for Nice Topic


----------



## mrblaineng

Southern California - US


----------



## sonicmenu

from so cal just chilling like a villian


----------



## mnishimura00

ya socal here too


----------



## The Master Chief

Southern Minnesota... you betcha


----------



## VinhDiezel

Bay Area, California but originally Houston, Texas.


----------



## ghost

california


----------



## ApocalypseGZ

Hutchinson, Kansas USA They said I was going to hell but I sure didn't think it would be while I was alive here on Earth. heh


----------



## P4HT3.12

Hallo to all... Greece-> Crete... (Not For Overclockers in Summer)


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Southern Minnesota... you betcha

ya sure.... same here....


----------



## dEEzL[LIT]

Hey whats shakin OCN! Im Deezl from TeamPalit.com. I was playing some CS:S the other night on your gungame server and had a blast so i thought i'd stop by and say hello. See you guys around.


----------



## Daschmi Daniel The Man

From Southeast Michigan. Hello All!


----------



## Daschmi Daniel The Man

I came Here to learn about disabling the pagefile and see how others have fared with it disabled. Was looking to see if there was any people that have benchmarked their system with and with out one. If someone can direct me that will be great.


----------



## Synyster

Uk ^^


----------



## tranceCORE

Katy, Tx


----------



## LaustKause

Ontario, Canada


----------



## SerenityKill3r

I'm from Ireland


----------



## Chris627

I'm from the darkest depths of your soul.

aka Idaho!


----------



## STDSkillz

Denver, CO! Going to school in Fort Collins, CO.


----------



## Rajb1031

Queens New York over here. just built my first computer two months ago and lovin it


----------



## B4NO1

Hey everyone,

I just currently joined from Miami, Florida. I just finished putting together my new system, kinda, and I just started learning about OC about 2 days ago. So I might be a little noob*ish at times with my questions but hopefully it'll all go smoothly and I won't get e-sulted for it (lol ^_^)

*Izm


----------



## P?P?!

Houston, Texas born Forst,Germany


----------



## wiggy2k7

Kingston upon Hull, England

Hull Kingston Rovers... Pride of East Hull


----------



## stratoskater

The dirty dirty south. Tennessee.
Man my neighborhood isn't safe.


----------



## al3x3y

Montreal Canada


----------



## EvoTech

Baia Mare, Romania


----------



## Anqt31

Orofino, Idaho


----------



## charmayne

Hi there!I'm from Davao,Philippines. . Good to be here in this site. . Actualy I'm new here. .


----------



## boonie2

SUNNY SOUTH FLORIDA BABY...U . S . A


----------



## wolfy87

Cant remember if I posted, still --PG, Montenegro...


----------



## RJH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anqt31*


Orofino, Idaho


DUDE IM in Nezperce, Idaho!!!


----------



## Vith

Nz Wootz


----------



## Russkiy

yeah...


----------



## thecountzz

canada


----------



## dasparx

Im from holland(note, i really am







)


----------



## Zettabug

San Jose, CA 
but by fall,
Baltimore, MD


----------



## boonie2

sunny south florida


----------



## NikeySunfire

Matamoros, Mexico, border with Brownsville, TX hehe,i just joined today... someone from MX besides me? xP


----------



## boonie2

Welcome


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Phoenix, but moving to San Diego as soon as I get out of college.


----------



## Joeking78

I'm an Englishman in Doobers...thats Dubai


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joeking78* 
I'm an Englishman in Doobers...thats Dubai









I always wondered why you are down there...lol


----------



## zton82005

Hey there!Just recentky register in this site.
I'm from the Philippines.Hope to get along with you all the way.


----------



## this n00b again

im from earth. you?


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
im from earth. you?

lol.. men are from mars, woman are from earth


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
lol.. men are from mars, woman are from earth









well how do you know im a man? are you stalking me? what if my real name is selma?


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
well how do you know im a man? are you stalking me? what if my real name is selma?

















my real name is saleem


----------



## this n00b again

lol hi saleem, im not selma


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
lol hi saleem, im not selma

kthxbye


----------



## bobalobabingbong

I'm from Queens, N.Y.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## Gaz32

Down under
Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gaz32* 
*Down under*
Brisbane, Australia.

Haha i was just thinking what song i should play next, and guess what i thought of when i read your post?









Anyway im from Finland


----------



## markatto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gaz32* 
Down under
Brisbane, Australia.

Wow, that's kinda sweet. Maybe you can get some kinda discount on 65nm AMD chips?









Ann Arbor, MI, USA


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm from North Korea.


----------



## thankspataks

I am from the wonderful land of New Zealand!


----------



## MoralDemon

I'm from the Pearl of the East, Philippines!


----------



## al3x3y

I'm from Montreal,Canada


----------



## minhyxrated

Florida.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I'm from North Korea.

LIAR!!


----------



## TripleC

if i have the time i would love to read through everypage lol.
me originally from Taipei, Taiwan 
now Toronto,


----------



## Nellys197

Full blooded spaniard. Born & raised in Spain, currently living in the USA but being a military member I could be relocated anywhere.


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nellys197* 
Full blooded spaniard. Born & raised in Spain, currently living in the USA but being a military member I could be relocated anywhere.

I am sure you have some north african blood in you.


----------



## groomdedz

Hi Guyz!

I'm Clint Diamante, just call me Clint. I'm from Philippines, and I'm a proud AMD and ATi Owner. I'm 15yrs old. My Birth date is August 27.


----------



## tonton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groomdedz*


Hi Guyz!

I'm Clint Diamante, just call me Clint. I'm from Philippines, and I'm a proud AMD and ATi Owner. I'm 15yrs old. My Birth date is August 27.


August 27 just like me


----------



## groomdedz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonton*


August 27 just like me










wow! amazing! tonton is also my nickname and we have a same birthdate


----------



## tonton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groomdedz*


wow! amazing! tonton is also my nickname and we have a same birthdate


:-| are you serious??


----------



## daynee

live in LA, go to school at Georgia Tech, currently in China for vacation
they have amazing huge PC malls here =P


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


if i have the time i would love to read through everypage lol.
me originally from Taipei, Taiwan 
now Toronto,


Lol, me originally from Kaohsiung, Taiwan
now Los Angeles.


----------



## grmnasasin0227

I guess I'm pretty boring, I hail from a mix of Germanic/Scandinavian blood on my father's side, and my mother's family is English (I guess the Vikings got her). At any rate, now we live in Pennsylvania because both my parents were raised into the farming industry, that's what we do as a hobby (saves money over the summer for produce).


----------



## Rogue_Warrior

I am from Peterborough Ontario Canada. Currently working on Frontlines: Fuel of War case mod


----------



## p3lon

Compton CA USA.....


----------



## Demented

Hailing from Philadelphia, PA..Yo! Philly! heh... The ****ty of Brotherly Love...


----------



## stryke297

Hailing from Medicine Lodge, Kansas.


----------



## nabuco3

Hi guys I am from Panama


----------



## kurei

im from New Delhi in India. A robotics engineer by profession , gamer by hobby , a smoker by habit , sahil by name


----------



## lhowatt

baltimore ohio


----------



## Professor9229

Hey im from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania! Working with a dell dimension from like 2001 ahaha preety slow... still has dial up 56k








And downstairs i have a Lenovo IBM thinkpad! Lightning fast cable connection. I use that for gaming.


----------



## Biohazed

Delaware .... most boring state there is .. do I win a prize?


----------



## groomdedz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
:-| are you serious??

yeah! i'm serious...are you fat or chinese looking like me??


----------



## tonton

LoL Not fat and not chinese (asian)


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Im from the Netherlands but i live in Sh**ty Spain they have absolutely nothin hereits so crap there only one provider and it maximum speed is 70kb/s


----------



## Epidemik

Southern Oregon. I love it. Except we're getting all the smoke from the fires in North Cali.


----------



## lovemedina

from Oklahoma. Just to clear some preconceived notions, we no longer use wagons and horses to get around on a daily basis. We actually have cars!


----------



## go4life

Im from Norway







some of might not even heard of it.. lol


----------



## Gri3f3r

I'm from Pittsburgh PA. I find it funny that a guy who only had a hand full of posts and hasn't posted in 4 years started this thread and it is still going.


----------



## Lyctus

Hola, I'm from England. Wet, raining England....

It's meant to be July and Summer!!! *sigh*


----------



## Lighters

Our terrible weather should be great for overclocking


----------



## Lighters

Our terrible weather should be great for overclocking


----------



## maliciousmercian

woo for englands wonderful winter weather, where if you see sunlight its a fluke.
but i spend the other half of my time in virginia, where things are cheap and VATless.


----------



## Delorean514

H-Town Texas


----------



## Provinomico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
Im from the Netherlands but i live in Sh**ty Spain they have absolutely nothin hereits so crap there only one provider and it maximum speed is 70kb/s

Not that I care about the ****ty Spain comment, but I live in Madrid and have a 10Mb line


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
I hear you guys have good spices and what not...??

Originally from NY, living in Arizona now, moving to Maryland soon!

we do









pay a visit sumtime lol

P.S. sorry about the delay i was now checking thru old posts


----------



## braininajarinmyhead

hey everyone. i am located in southern central california


----------



## Generaltso294

Schenectady, New York

UP-state!!!


----------



## Darkomen

Springfield,Missouri


----------



## tat2monsta

south coast uk


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

hello i'm from california and im new to overclocking and computers


----------



## AzErTy

Hi.. just joined this forum nd m frm India..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Generaltso294*


Schenectady, New York

UP-state!!!


I'm also in upstate NY.


----------



## hyperSPEED

upper Borneo. Malaysia


----------



## POETICTRAGEDY

all the way from Cebu, Phils but im recently living in Japan for a job


----------



## kathman

New Zealand <3


----------



## Tat2d

San Diego, CA


----------



## getllamasfast

Pasadena, CA, United States, North America, Earth, Milky way Galaxy


----------



## louphoenix

The Republic of Miami FL.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tat2d*


San Diego, CA










Im with this guy.


----------



## Tat2d

awesome Alsharifi.. ever hear of The Chip Merchant?


----------



## ahmed hessaan

hi..
im from australia.and new to OC.. lets c how it goes..
tc


----------



## short114

Hi, I am from Montreal, Canada!


----------



## sgdude

las cruces, NM


----------



## Velindian

Im from NY ^_^


----------



## Machinehead131

New member from NY


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Born in Nizhniy Novgorod, Russia. Live in the dorms of the University of Toledo.


----------



## captainjack15

Chard, Somerset, UK


----------



## boonie2

Palm Springs Florida


----------



## xSeany

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## noob eater4726

San Mateo, CA


----------



## Cryptedvick

Jimbolia .... Romania west side


----------



## ivan0550

Country







anama

LOOOL I EDITED THIS ON 2010


----------



## boonie2

Not very smart posting that much info is it?


----------



## NeoDeGenero

Sydney, Australia ^^


----------



## CorryBasler

Missouri, United States of America!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivan0550*


Country







anama
City: Panama
Place: Howard
Neighborhood: Howard Residencial
Street: Ponciana
House #: 834


Now that i know where you live im going to you house to kill you! Watch Out!


----------



## Humanfactor

Tallinn, Estonia (Europe[North-East])


----------



## Pandy

Mid USA, woo


----------



## Russkiy

Current location: Chicago, ILLINOIS
Originally from: Ivano-Frankivsk, UKRAINE
Languages Spoken: Ukrainian, Russian, English, Polish


----------



## Russkiy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Humanfactor*


Tallinn, Estonia (Europe[North-East])


U vas pivo est'?


----------



## dmcdaid

ireland


----------



## Wilmer

i from florida


----------



## Dguez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


yep its true, i usually go to PC Village or SKY, and if you cant get what you want in Toronto... tigerdirect.ca is great...they rock.


----------



## SaskatchewanFTW

On a farm, middle o' no-where Saskatchewan.


----------



## boonie2

Florida , trade places with you , bet its great up there huh?


----------



## Radeon_guy

Hey guys, after searching a lot of forums out there. I finally joined one I think would be beneficial for my computing experience and I hope I can help others. I know some little things about computers and stufff. I know I will learn so much from here. BTW am from the Philippines working as a techsupport for an ISP.


----------



## Photographer

Hi i m new to this forum all the way from Peshawar,Pakistan


----------



## Cebz

Manchester, UK


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radeon_guy*


Hey guys, after searching a lot of forums out there. I finally joined one I think would be beneficial for my computing experience and I hope I can help others. I know some little things about computers and stufff. I know I will learn so much from here. BTW am from the Philippines working as a techsupport for an ISP.


That's the spirit









Im from Montreal


----------



## REDHAMMER999

me, Scotland, Aberdeen


----------



## Nuggums

Guam,Guam


----------



## CrimsonFire

me, Representing Panama...not panama beach =) PTY 507!


----------



## nissan300ztt

Im from pennsylvania...thats the middle of nowhere


----------



## fakeuserID

michigan baby


----------



## isstern35

new york


----------



## Reista

Texas ^^


----------



## Amp'dFlow89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nissan300ztt* 
Im from pennsylvania...thats the middle of nowhere

HAHA RIGHT. You want middle of nowhere? Try Utah. Toxic wasteland but amazing winters.

BTW, I'm new here. Just thought i would drop in and say hey.


----------



## LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

i live in LOLLAND


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

Georgia but heart is in Louisiana


----------



## bandook916

Kashmir, Pakistan.


----------



## isstern35

they make good kashmir scrafs there.


----------



## tat2monsta

portsmouth uk


----------



## Zoot

Ireland originally, now living in London.


----------



## Velindian

New York....pretty lame here


----------



## 85Mario85

La


----------



## alexyov

hello, i just sing up for overclock.net, i'm new to overclocking, and i really like to learn more and i belive this is the right place to start, i'm from venezuela and i live in canada, so please bear with my english, i'm hoping to learn lots and have fun, thx...
Alefran


----------



## Dukman

Clearfield Utah.


----------



## tolaziforname

Souuuthern cailfornia, walking distance from UCI


----------



## sdfreitag86

Hillsboro, Oregon. About 30 min west of Portland.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Largo FL!!! Best football team!


----------



## ubernewhacks

Mclean, Virginia.


----------



## Burnsy

Smack in the middle of the U.S. (a.k.a.- Missouri)


----------



## Khronos

Montreal Canada. You guys should have a spiffy google map of all the members. Kinda cool to see who is near in a snap shot.


----------



## Nathan moore

i am from Colorado springs. if you need me to tell you what state i live then you are stupid. I like this site for the wealth of information and exp. that can be found in this site. i don't currently have the fund to purchase a cpu worth over clocking but i enjoy reading all the data. maybe when i finish up my degree on computer engineering and have a few extra bucks i will have the awesome comp of my dreams.







well i look forward to chating with you people in the future


----------



## bigtruckin78

I am from the buckeye state.


----------



## qbzee007

i'm from South Africa.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

ALASKAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Went to school at WASHINGTON STATE UNIV though.


----------



## HomicidalTripod

Oregon, and it sounds organ, not origami.


----------



## oregonducks45

greenville, south carolina


----------



## HomicidalTripod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonducks45* 
greenville, south carolina

Why is your username oregonducks then?


----------



## ALANAI ELENTARI

I am from Sunrise, Florida, and I was captured by your Part One information on Graphic cards, an answer to my search.
The author ROCKS, his article is quite complete and well written.
I have taken college based courses on computers, but it has been a while since I opened up a computer. At school they supplied the computers, now I am considering opening my new computer, and installing a new graphic card.
Thank you for all,
Bette Love


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Netherlands


----------



## pawpaw

hello everyone im pawpaw from southern ALABAMA.i just built a new system also. it is an Asus M2N-SLI motherboard,AMD Quad Core 9500 2.21,Kingwin Gladiator hybrid liquid cooling fan(the hybrid liquid is anti-freeze).Samsung (4x1GB) DDR2 PC2-6400 (800MHz) memory chips,2 PNY Verto nvidia GeForce 8500 GT 512 MB cards.WD 160GB SATA drive dual dvd players and a Nzxt tower with a see thru side. dual boots with Windows Vista Ultimate x64 bit and Linux Mint. a friend told me about this site. hope i can learn here.been running my system for about two weeks now haven,t found to much to really try it out on. i play one game and that is lead pursuit (falcon 4.0) and my graphic are beautifull but it doesnt touch my system.hope to learn ehre any help will be appreciated.


----------



## blackjack23

GO Gatineau!!!! Canadian Overclocker!!! oh ya Gatineau is in Quebec near Ottawa only place for my computer parts







!


----------



## ikky36

I just moved to Winter Park, Florida. About to start attending Full Sail. I can always use PC head friends, so yeah!


----------



## CorporalAris

Minnesota! MN PC Tech is located here!


----------



## Sisalik

I am new to this forum, but I am from Estonia. It located between Finland, Russia, Latvia and Sweden.

Sisalik


----------



## Baphod Z

Hello all , Im Baphod Z from Scotland .


----------



## TVH

Sup, been a while since I posted, (work and school). Im from Utah in a small city of west point (by clearfield and ogden). currently working on a LCD lift gaming desk mod, though Im still in the design phase.


----------



## SilverFire

I'm in beautiful Panama City Beach, currently the home of the invisible tropical storm.


----------



## mfb412

portugal 8)


----------



## TrueNoob

im fron Connecticut, and it seems like im the only one in this state


----------



## ownage pancakes

I'm from Massachusetts, but go to college in New York.


----------



## Coldnapalm

Jax Florida


----------



## poolkabouter

Hey!

Just signed up and filled in my system details....
I'm from Spijkenisse, Holland (nearby Rotterdam).

I'm an overclock newbie and hope to learn a lot in this forum.

Laterrrrrrrrr

Randall


----------



## Spazghost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity* 
I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia

Want to trade locations? I'd kill to live in Australia =\\ Especially since I have close friends who moved there.


----------



## xplozion

Im from No mans land!!

We got some real nice babes, but guess what? Want an Phenom 9950 BE?

Price is 500 USD!

Its called, Venezuela


----------



## alexyov

epa panita


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Born and Raised in Michigan


----------



## xplozion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 
epa panita

Epalee!!

Que raro ver un compadre por estos lados


----------



## alexyov

si vale, he estado aprendendo un poco de computadoras y me llego la hora de hacer mi primer overclock, y en estos forums uno consigue mucha informacion, yo soy de Los Teques, pero sali de Venezuela la ultima vez en Enero del 94 y no he regresado, tengo que volver a visitar a la familia, ahora vivo en canada, por aqui a la orden, y si tienes experiencia en overclock, pues por favor ayudame....


----------



## Nathan moore

Ello i am a overclock newbie, my system is fast enough to keep up with games for a li l while but eventually i need to custom build a rig. i figure this site is a good way to learn stuff.


----------



## Sagewan

hi guys. new to site. From cape town. was thinking of upgrading my sys but decided to overclock it instead. realised i need to learn alot more before i even attempted it though. hence i'm here

cheerio


----------



## conan

I recon Iam Overcolck Specialist.

Overclocked an E6850 to 4.7Ghz on aftermarket Air cooling.... maximus


----------



## xplozion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 
si vale, he estado aprendendo un poco de computadoras y me llego la hora de hacer mi primer overclock, y en estos forums uno consigue mucha informacion, yo soy de Los Teques, pero sali de Venezuela la ultima vez en Enero del 94 y no he regresado, tengo que volver a visitar a la familia, ahora vivo en canada, por aqui a la orden, y si tienes experiencia en overclock, pues por favor ayudame....

Cualquier dude que tengas preguntame. Mandame un PM tengo un amigo que es full experto en Overclick con Intel.

Saludos


----------



## HowDoI

Hey Im Mike i just joined Overclock, Figured its time to build a pc!


----------



## Bolsh

Yo new to OCN, love the place so far! Def a Newbie Overclocker but im catching on.... Hopefully









From Springfield IL here


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xplozion* 
Cualquier dude que tengas preguntame. Mandame un PM tengo un amigo que es full experto en Overclick con Intel.

Saludos

first lowes sends me a ad in the mail in spanish....now people on my favorite web site of all speak spanish??? dang maybe i should have taken spanish in high school. wait i remember







this is America lol

only kidding around a little sunday humor is all


----------



## HT3

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## LILJO3Y

Quebec, Canada


----------



## kala282

Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## rhkcommander959

salem,oregon (USA)

got 3x s939 cpu's to 3ghz, some air some water.

looking forward to pdx lan one of these years


----------



## yukiz

Jakarta, Indonesia.
now in San Jose, CA


----------



## Arakasi

San Antonio, Tx here.


----------



## Rancid2008

Western Australia, Australia xD


----------



## pcjunkie4eva

Rhode Island ,And i am the only one who builds true gaming machines for the buck!!!!


----------



## malishious_intent

I'm from Kentucky but I am now living and working in Thailand as an English teacher.


----------



## Monst3r

Australia, Sydney,campbelltown aha


----------



## madmac

I'm from Bandung, indonesia. the computer dealer is my highschool friend, i always make him dizzy with my weird but cheap hardware request...


----------



## Negativity

yo, pretty new myself, from Leicstershire, England, UK


----------



## zu903

im in Kansas


----------



## Brandon1337

Georgia


----------



## adam2562

hey guys .. just joined the forum..... i'm in maryland,us


----------



## Andrezao

hey ppl, i'm from Australia, although I was born and lived all my life in Brazil, I've been here for 4 yrs now! Glad to meet you all!


----------



## txzuke

Hello,

I'm from Montana. I want to learn how to overclock (over clock?) so my computer can double as a heater. I am freezing my arse off up here!


----------



## TJK

NYC here.


----------



## ro529

houston, Tx here


----------



## imortal98

Czech republic.....Prague anyone?


----------



## DK_mz

hy there i joined the forum last year but didint really visit since then but ill be around now!!!

im from Mozambique
but i live in london


----------



## Bl4k

italy


----------



## silverbullet132

canada, eh


----------



## LeeH

I'm from the northern Chicago suburbs.


----------



## SeventhDay

Hi,

I,m from New Westminster,B.C. Have done some overclocking and would like to learn more and also help to contribute to the forum.


----------



## Kelethar

New member here. Houston, Texas. Just braved out Ike and running off a crappy comp at a friend's house :/

1.8ghz P4 ftl.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kelethar*


New member here. Houston, Texas. Just braved out Ike and running off a crappy comp at a friend's house :/

1.8ghz P4 ftl.


Sorry about the damage Ike caused. Welcome to OCN!

Anyways, I'm from Toronto.


----------



## CudaBoy71

I am also sorry about Ike.. I am from Indianapolis..Welcome to ocn..


----------



## Kelethar

Thanks guys. I'm just hoping on power right now lol. It's a madhouse here still, that's all I have to say about that. Luckily nothing was damaged. Leaves and trees are still everywhere. I can't even imagine Galveston.


----------



## j0z3

Dominican republic.


----------



## CyraxianOverLord

Does anyone know how to create your own thread?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyraxianOverLord* 
Does anyone know how to create your own thread?

this isn't a question thread...

I'm from Toronto


----------



## CyraxianOverLord

Sorry, I'm kind of new to this kind of thing. I wanted to start one of these things So I could ask a few questions.


----------



## CyraxianOverLord

i'm from Minnesota. I'm had a few questions about overclocking


----------



## ipod4ever

im from Pulaski Wisconsin na mean


----------



## CyraxianOverLord

ok, kid.


----------



## CyraxianOverLord

what up neighbor.


----------



## plasticmonkey

Hey, Im from South Africa, Pretoria


----------



## cetinbat

Hi everyone, I'm from Turkey


----------



## ElRyn

Arlington, VA at least for one more year.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I'm from the the place where the rapids are grand....Grand Rapids, MI. West Mitten represent.


----------



## Votkrath

Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## ryanggfx

Salem, Va US

pretty, but low tech town


----------



## kevkizill

san diego, ca


----------



## skatingrocker17

Ohio


----------



## Monst3r

Not sure if i wrote in this thread most likely have but im from the land down under, 1 and only Australia OI OI OI!!


----------



## Dobbie

New Brunswick Canada, Atlantic Coast. I'm getting more into OCing lately and love playing COD4


----------



## Megaman_90

I'm from Michigan, the population of the town I live in is 169. lol


----------



## miloshs

Hey guys, new dude here... nice thread you got here...

Well anyhow... i'm from Serbia, but i guess you have no clue where that is?









Make a guess and ill tell you later









Cheers


----------



## gandalf615

i'm from VIRGINIA b*tches


----------



## droby1987

O-h-i-o


----------



## SacredChaos

Good 'ol midwest is where I reside. I live in a town of 100 people.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Hey guys, new dude here... nice thread you got here...

Well anyhow... i'm from Serbia, but i guess you have no clue where that is?









Make a guess and ill tell you later









Cheers










ex-Yugoslavia, capital Belgrade


----------



## jpark59

I live in toronto, but originally from south.korea.


----------



## Pap3r

South Portland, Maine


----------



## NFL

In case I haven't posted here before...London, KY







...home of the World Chicken Festival


----------



## Sub-Zero

Origonaly from Austin Texas


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Ladysmith BC, Canada. The Pro City.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Philly, PA, USA.


----------



## malishious_intent

From Elizabethtown Kentucky, but living in Thailand at the moment.


----------



## krnx714

southern cali


----------



## Jaxlb

wow there are allot of American's here and by the way i live in Australia.


----------



## waynex

I'm from near the town of Clonmel, Co.Tipperary, Ireland.

Very few computer stores here in Ireland. Plenty of small ones but you mainly have to shop online to get the latest stuff.


----------



## fr33dy

Hello, I'm Slovakia, live in Bratislava (PreÅ¡pork)


----------



## VeRiTaS TeLLeR

Hi to all.
I'm from Bucarest,Romania .
Currently i'm living in Alcorcon,Comunidad de Madrid,Spain


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Hi all,
Just dropped in to say Hello from Downunder Australia.


----------



## Spazghost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Hi all,
Just dropped in to say Hello from Downunder Australia.


Man seeing all these people from Australia on OCN gets me down








One place in the world I would kill to live

Welcome to OCN though


----------



## Cryptedvick

Europe, Romania, Timis, Jimbolia, Corneliu Coposu Nr.5, the yellow house with the entrance on the south west, first door to the right, door at the end of the corridor, 5 meters north north east is where i ROTT every day! (and hating it)


----------



## echopark

Kinross, Scotland ^^


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spazghost*


Man seeing all these people from Australia on OCN gets me down








One place in the world I would kill to live

Welcome to OCN though










They would accept you there. The Aussies are very welcoming people.
I live in New Hampshire on the east coast of the USA.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Toronto, Canada

Living in Long Island, NY


----------



## themusclebeach

Hi i've just joined Overclock, i'm from England and currently have an Acer Aspire 5633WLMI, looking forward to learning how to overclock my Acer.

Nice to meet you all.

Chris


----------



## melissaxcupcake

I'm from Surprise Arizona *yes the name of my town is in fact Surprise*

but i go to college in Las Vegas Nevada. Go Rebs!


----------



## AbyssEyes

Hey
I'm from Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## SugarySnack

From Guelph, Ontario, Canada. Woot!


----------



## TEntel

Massachusetts, USA


----------



## usman_hussain1987

east london UK


----------



## _'Amokk'_

Canada, British Columbia, Vancouver


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

EU - > Sweden -> VÃ¤stergÃ¶tland -> Habo ->Here in front of my PC staring at you!


----------



## om3n

Michigan, USA


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Earth.


----------



## legendor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Earth.
























I think you are the only one from Earth


----------



## ItsBobtista

Austin, TX


----------



## Rinorik

Des Moines, IA


----------



## vocoder

Clinton Township, Michigan


----------



## soul77

I'm new here and I'm for charlotte N.C. I'm here to learn all that I can from you guys. and to learn more about street legal racing redline. I know it's a older game but It's cool. so any knowledge that I can get from here is good


----------



## aryuautku

Turkey,i'm the only Turk in OCN and the Youngest Member.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Montpelier, Vermont.


----------



## andrebrait

Belo Horizonte, Brazil ;D


----------



## Rushez

Belgium here


----------



## Cmothersell

In the awesome state of michigan! (lol the awesome part is a lie)


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Lafayette, Indiana

The local college is Purdue University.


----------



## hiiyah777

From Houma, Louisiana, originally.

I live in Cabot, Arkansas now.


----------



## ragugh

norcal
(chico if you know of it... CSU party school here)


----------



## laptoplt

hi everyone i am new here


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Waterbury center, Vermont


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laptoplt*


hi everyone i am new here


And where are you from?

I are from the hottest (almost) place in the States! Tucson, AZ


----------



## infinite illusions

Boring St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## Brydagr8

Clovis, California. I go to Fresno State, GO DOGS!


----------



## Emc1683

Champaign, IL


----------



## Blameless

I am from...

*The Internet*


----------



## SporkofdooM

Bangor Maine


----------



## PTRMAN

Westfield NJ


----------



## Mikemoon07

great old city of fort worth, texas
=D its hot


----------



## marlborored100

Detroit


----------



## SoccrSnipe

Orlando, Florida

Plenty to do, but I stay at home with my new computer like a hermit.


----------



## tofumonster

From the San Francisco!

Bay Area FTW!


----------



## Caquin

I am from Southern California; specifically, the Inland Empire.


----------



## st.zubayer

frm dhaka bangladesh...lots of piracy







bill gates wud have a heart attack if he paid a visit...vista dvds for 30cents. hehehehehe


----------



## Overheat

I live in North Carolina, USA! I like computer but I'm not the most adaptable person







umm...I was just about to rant on about myself, but I'm just gonna make an intro thread somwhwere else XD

Nice to meet y'all


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

delete


----------



## Vanorge

Costa mesa, California. most of you know it as the OC ( orange county)


----------



## p00

Fountain Valley, California. Also in the OC.


----------



## beatrix

Madrid, Spain !


----------



## crunchy_taco

Walnut Creek, CA
-Yay Areaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shin2k35

Bradford, England.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beatrix* 
Madrid, Spain !

hola, yo soy Venezolano y vivo en Canada, que gusto poder hablar en mi idioma...


----------



## falven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beatrix* 
Madrid, Spain !

Madrilena!!!!!!
Que bueno, tengo un amigo(a) :? nuevo(a)









Born Pittsburgh, PA
Parents Spanish (Madrid)
Lived most of my life in Caracas, Venezuela.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falven*


Madrilena!!!!!!
Que bueno, tengo un amigo(a) :? nuevo(a)









Born Pittsburgh, PA
Parents Spanish (Madrid)
Lived most of my life in Caracas, Venezuela.










asi es, tienes un AMIGO nuevo, yo soy de Los Teques, Edo.Miranda, estudie mi High School en Miami, regrese a Venezuela trabaje en Viasa por 10 aÃ±os viaje por todos lados incluyendo Madrid, Barcelona y las Canarias, despues vivi en Cuba un aÃ±o, despues volvi a Miami por 12 aÃ±os y ahora me case y me mude a Canada..., aqui a la orden...


----------



## ots3golatron

Carthage, Mo..............the most backwards place on Earth!!


----------



## Kornowski

Liverpool, England.


----------



## Danylu

I'm Aussie!!!


----------



## Generaltso294

Schenectady, NY


----------



## nervegas

Lirik , Indonesia


----------



## headman

Russian Federation, karelia


----------



## SGTBOB

well i sure as **** dont live here


----------



## Ezzydanny

hi names danny

From Uk nr Manchester, been building for last 10years but very new to overclocking (i know little, to nothing) here to learn

HI ALL !


----------



## benko

Croatia, Zagreb


----------



## ReconFX

*Born and raised in Cali.. temporarily living in Jersey for University with family. Glad to have finally joined OCnet after so long! =D*


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReconFX* 
*Born and raised in Cali.. temporarily living in Jersey for University with family. Glad to have finally joined OCnet after so long! =D*

epa, mi esposa es caleÃ±a, yo soy venezolano...


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Philadelphia, PA
GO PHILLIES!!


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## sata_mata

Chicago,Illinois


----------



## Krisby

Nelson,New Zealand


----------



## MoMurda

I live in Phoenix Arizona and not proud. Woodland California was wayy better.


----------



## mbones

Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## noob eater4726

San Mateo, California (Near San Francisco)


----------



## insanity

wow! i started this thread 4 years ago and its still going.

Australia is still my home heh


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

San Francisco :]


----------



## Shield

Body and mind in RÃ¸nne, Denmark, heart and soul in Stavanger, Norway!


----------



## FilluX

Helsinki, Finland!


----------



## manuvikram007

Namaste!
Manu Vikram - India


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manuvikram007*


Namaste!
Manu Vikram - India



"Namaste"

_/\\_

Welcome to OCN


----------



## Syrillian

oops.


----------



## /Ben

Middelburg. The Netherlands / Holland.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Rome, Italy


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I live in a city near Dreamhack called Habo
Sweden -> Habo is my occasion.


----------



## Streamline

Richmond, VA


----------



## MadCatMk2

Thessaloniki, Greece, and I'm hating it.
Also, I have no idea why I'm posting here.


----------



## Tsuna

im from bedok reservoir Singapore ! Nice to meet everyone


----------



## Moheevi_chess

20 miles east of Jefferson City, Missouri.


----------



## Zantrill

OKC, Oklahoma


----------



## celtic_dolphin

I'm from Douglas, Isle of Man. Curiosity asks does anyone on here know where i am?


----------



## xavier_pr84

im from connecticut usa


----------



## kOi

im from Malaysia


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Hey, im from Toronto, Canada!

Lots of computer stores down here


----------



## NITRO1250

New York, USA (western area, by the great lakes)


----------



## DarkNite

West Island Montreal

Wassup


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celtic_dolphin*


I'm from Douglas, Isle of Man. Curiosity asks does anyone on here know where i am?


Yes indeed. Top Gear likes the little island you've got there.









Edit: Oh yeah, Bellingham, WA.


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

From Pretoria South africa


----------



## LUXX

Hi!
I am from Krizevci (Croatia)


----------



## Dev1ant

Northern California - The Sunshine/Fire State


----------



## Shovah

Calgary - Canada


----------



## Violet

Sydney, Australia


----------



## Shield

lol, I already posted in this thread, silly me!


----------



## RpR^

Antwerp, Belgium

Aiit


----------



## loudmusicman

Orange County, California! Like omg!


----------



## Violet

^ Is that near Disneyland?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

A to the T to the L

FREE MIKE VICK!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Been a member for a while but I've been lurking around a lot... lol. I'm 21 years old and live in Miami, FL. I'm a manager for a magazine publisher and currently in college for IT. I have built about 10 PCs and have pretty good overall knowledge of them; software, hardware, a little networking.

I hope to start posting around at OCN more now that I have gotten more into reading the news here daily. I check it in the morning when I get to work and through the day every few hours.


----------



## Sam1an

Zonhoven Belgium

chocolat FTW


----------



## T-Shirt

Rio Grande do Sul - Brasil! ; )
The first?


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

wow. Old thread

I'm in Deloro, Ontario Canada. Try to find it on google maps! I dare ya!

It just don't show up.


----------



## okorn

Buenos Aires, Argentina!


----------



## blooder11181

porto - portugal


----------



## sexysexy123

from chennai, india


----------



## RahaMies

I am from Vantaa, Finland. In Helsinki, we've got a very good PC-Store "Jimm's PC-Store". It offers most of your needs with modding, building and overclocking.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RahaMies*


I am from Vantaa, Finland. In Helsinki, we've got a very good PC-Store "Jimm's PC-Store". It offers most of your needs with modding, building and overclocking.


Wow, you're the First other Finnish member i have ever seen on these forums









Yeah, I've bought every single part from Jimms, i recently checked all my receipts from Jimms, was about 4000 €









Welcome to the forums!

-FilluX

EDIT: Nice system


----------



## RahaMies

*Shakes hands with FilluX*

By the way. When I get home, I will take some *cough* professional photos with my *cough* Cell phone and make a "Hi, I'm new, rate this shiz"-thread and make the specs somewhat more accurate (run those diagnostics 'n stuff).


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RahaMies*


*Shakes hands with FilluX*

By the way. When I get home, I will take some *cough* professional photos with my *cough* Cell phone and make a "Hi, I'm new, rate this shiz"-thread and make the specs somewhat more accurate (run those diagnostics 'n stuff).










yeah you do that.

Some useful programs are: Cpu-z, gpu-z, everest home and hwmonitor.

See you around.

-FilluX


----------



## robblizzard

hello i am from NEW ZEALAND.

Not many good computer store here


----------



## anubis2004

hello...

i'm from ASIA INDONESIA..

same statement like robblizzard, dont have many good computer store too in indonesia, especially store that provide watercooling parts...

thx..


----------



## Cronyox

*Shakes hand with RahaMies*









Yay, third Finn around here







(??)
I'm also a big fan of Jimm's, been a customer for years now...


----------



## /Ben

I R from The Netherlands.


----------



## RahaMies

We finns should make a "Finn OCN club", eh? We will get at least three members.









edit: or maybe a scandinavian club?


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RahaMies*


We finns should make a "Finn OCN club", eh? We will get at least three members.









edit: or maybe a scandinavian club?


Good idea man!







(scandinavian club, otherwise we would be three in the "Finn OCN club"


----------



## Bl00dsoul

the netherlands


----------



## gablain

Montreal, Canada !!! so cold out here. Anybody else speeks french ?


----------



## Radeon915

Also from the Netherlands. Dutch OCN club anyone?


----------



## RallyMaster

Indiana, United States


----------



## Harry L

This is my first post!
I come from China!


----------



## bartx

This is my first post too







I come from Poland


----------



## Matt42312

Georgia, United States


----------



## Lude22

Ohio, U.S.A


----------



## shedokan

i r from IsraHell


----------



## ValidusMind

Canberra, Australia


----------



## bosoxdanc

I'm from Southern Vermont, and am excited to be here!


----------



## trevor425

kansas city, kansas... jayhawks baby, national champions!!


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Nor Cal!

One building away from Gooda


----------



## neDav

Tortola, British Virgin Islands


----------



## sktfreak

South aussie, Aussie >_<


----------



## GSkillz

im from new joisey


----------



## USAforce87

Original Ohio, Air Force put me in Nebraska....


----------



## Braun

born and raised in the desert of arizona. phoenix


----------



## Fresh2death

Born in Magnolia Arkansas but been living my whole life in southern california.


----------



## Benny99

Sydney Australia mate!


----------



## MrVTEC

Born in Minnesota but got to Texas when I was 10, been here ever since.


----------



## CrazyComie

Born in Grass Valley, California been there ever since


----------



## Cukies

San Diego, California!!!!!


----------



## budazz

central Illinois USA


----------



## v1ral

Yeah..
I am from Guam.
I have to order most if not all of my computer gear.
Guam has computer stores but more for the consumer not
the modder.
okay shashooots
v1ral


----------



## 7pointedSt*r

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie
Oi, Oi, Oi

Western Australia guys - One of the ****tiest places for modding - but at least i can get a room with a view and a cold beer at night.


----------



## iseren

Richmond, VA!

No PC stuff here at all. Unless you count Best Buy and the now defunct Circuit City.


----------



## slickwilly

Vacaville CA. north, 1 hr. drive from Fremont CA.
The lack of commercially available PC hardware was the mother of the modding community, now some of us can just go out and buy a water block or new case with 12
120mm fans but that is not modding it is consuming.


----------



## y3arzer0

Name is Justin. I live in Western, PA. About an hour north of pittsburgh. Been really in to pc gaming. Picked up my alienware off my friend for $300. So i couldnt contest to that. Been looking at some much needed upgrades for it. Probably a whole new build but im defff going to keep the alienware aurora case







haha


----------



## dunk pie

shawn is my name, from athens ga


----------



## Swazi88

Hey to all, I'm Pat From Iowa, USA. I'm a computer technician that loves to build machines from the bottom up.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GSkillz*


im from new joisey


I'm from Flawda


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dunk pie*


shawn is my name, from athens ga










my uncle use to own the old ty cobb house in mount airy! i think those are kinda close... lol, always say athens on the weather map when i stayed there.

But yea, im jake from northwest ohio. about 20 minutes south of cedar point


----------



## l4n b0y

hmm.. Indiana.. NOTHING BUT CORN HERE....


----------



## vi3t_boy

I'm from San Francisco, California.


----------



## Enjoi

Fresno, California.

no interesting stores here except for PcClub which i dont even go to anymore lol


----------



## MidgetMariachi

I'm in good ol MIAMI BEACH baby







I can get to TigerDirect HQ in about 15 minutes too! Gotta love it!

Midget Mariachi


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jscotti* 
I just joined up from Tucson Arizona. I'm in the process of putting together a new system based on the ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard with an XP 2500+ (Barton). Being on a budget, I splurged on the motherboard a little so I can upgrade a little as I can later and I got a pair of 256MB DDR400 memory sticks to go along that will support some overclocking over the stock speed of the CPU. I also ended up getting an ASUS ATI 9600SE/TD graphics card. I'm cobbling a system together based on my old PIII/500 system while upgrading my daughters even slower system. I can slide the hard disk, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, monitor, etc. into the new machine and swap a couple things out of her old machine to end up with two machines for only about $450..... I'm not going to overclock the new machine right away, but I'm thinking about the possibilities (having never OC'd before).... Hopefully this forum will help.

Jim.

Haha I love it... Back in '04.

Well I'm from the Montreal area, Quebec.

~B~


----------



## Retrospekt

Born in Tarnow, Poland. Currently in the suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Rub!X

Hey there. 
I'm new and just wanted to post my first one =)
Looks like i'll have a good time in the forum, alot of interesting things!
Btw i'm from Reykjavik. Iceland!

//RubiX


----------



## DarkNite

Do you know Bjork? Lol im kidding







Welcome


----------



## RussianRoulet

Hello all first post on these forums shouting out from Rochester, MN


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Pretoria - South Africa


----------



## Karasu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity* 
Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?

Where am I from? Hmm... Well you see, it all began on one stormy night.... my mother and my father were hanging out....

JK. Hahah, i'm from Pennsylvania in the US. Like around Allentown/Bethlehem/Northampton. Whatsup


----------



## Negativity

Howdo to all









Im from Leicestershire in the UK


----------



## Elemental_Dragon

Hi I'm Bex,

I from Glasgow, Scotland









~Bex


----------



## catalyst

hey,

Dundee, Scotland


----------



## procpuarie

i think we have one of these threads but hell. I'm from Milton Ontario (near Toronto and I seam to have a few good computer store close to me. We have Tiger Direct in Burlington and Canada Computers in Hamilton or Oakville or something.


----------



## kimosabi

I met a girl from Toronto in Prague once.*sigh*









Anyways, from Halden, Norway here.


----------



## Grim

Jamdown


----------



## Metalsoft

Atlanta GA.

Hotatlanta throw your hands up


----------



## Blucid

Vancouver / Canada | Where I currently live.
Originally from Ilok, Croatia I have also lived in Munich, Germany for 5 years.


----------



## theRussian13

Wut up! I'm from Oregon (yay?), its raining all the time here.

Just joined the forum, mostly because I just built my first gaming computer, which I definitely plan to OC.


----------



## dcshoejake

Albert Lea, MN


----------



## Lauben

Hay all,

I'm from Manchester England.


----------



## Harley

Hello everyone! Found you all by searching google. I'm a female from South Carolina! (near Charlotte NC). Great site! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!
Harley


----------



## Deano12345

I'm from Dublin,Ireland

Any other Irish members here ?


----------



## Fresh2death

I'm from El Cajon california east of San Diego!


----------



## anthony.gruen1987

The name is Anthony live in Pittsburgh , PA Ex-EA Games Video Game tester.


----------



## George_101

Hey I'm George and I'm from Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## psycho12345

Orange County, CA, USA. Beautiful weather but boring too.....


----------



## trexxcrap

im from myrtle beach, South Carolina!!!


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psycho12345*


Orange County, CA, USA. Beautiful weather but boring too.....


Where in OC?


----------



## MaadDaawg

Chicago, Illinois


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Minooka, Illinois! FTW!


----------



## sav5716

Hey guys. Just joined. I'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## Ld05204

been here a while, but i'm form inverness (where the loch ness monster is from). altho i'm in glasgow studying Product design Engineering right now.


----------



## l4n b0y

lafayette, indiana here..


----------



## hokk

Aberdeen uk


----------



## Sinner

Montenegro, Balkans.


----------



## Swazi88

looks like we got people from all over







glad to see so many different people from so many different places







. should make this site better every day


----------



## TheDark

I'm from Rota, Spain. Currently living in Virginia Beach, Virginia though. I've lived in Sevilla, Spain as well. I prefer Spain over the US. lol


----------



## Biatch

I'm Finland, and the city will be Lahti.








Nice to meet everyone! 
I love you people! Kisses!


----------



## Aeloi

KKKKKansas!


----------



## Fresh2death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDark*


I'm from Rota, Spain. Currently living in Virginia Beach, Virginia though. I've lived in Sevilla, Spain as well. I prefer Spain over the US. lol


I wouldn't mind leaving the US economy is so bad







its gonna get worse. lol


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDark*


I'm from Rota, Spain. Currently living in Virginia Beach, Virginia though. I've lived in Sevilla, Spain as well. I prefer Spain over the US. lol


You must visit the western half of Virginia! The Blue Ridge Mountain area is quite lovely.


----------



## jarble

from LA aka lower Alabama


----------



## Parental Fornicator

oi







La Mirada, Ca.


----------



## GhostRiderZG

I LIVE in Taylorsville, Utah but I am FROM Okanogan, Washington!









My sig line in my motorcycle forums:

I Live in Utah, I am not FROM here.


----------



## M0RT3GU1R3

I keep forgetting to look at the dates! 04......... I gotta get some coffee.


----------



## GR3N4D3G1RL

Saint Louis, Missouri


----------



## benfica101

Im from Sydney Australia, we do have alright pc shops, like gammods specialize in watercooling stuff, pccasegear good quality shop, etc


----------



## log1K

South East England - UK

Lovely


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Toronto, Canada


----------



## fineyoung

Hello All !
Quebec, Canada


----------



## Hunnimonster

Sunny







Scotland


----------



## JMT668

Isle Of Lewis Scotland!!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Warsaw Poland.

Blegh.


----------



## Sturmangriff

Texarkana, Texas


----------



## STN71190

Frederick, Maryland


----------



## mth91

Born in Windsor, England, but family originates from Texas.


----------



## ofp1

Greetings From Venezuela, lets see if I can overclock my computer !!!!


----------



## p11ma

Israel


----------



## catoftw

Im From Las Vegas , Nevada


----------



## X-Miner

I live in Belgium, near Ghent


----------



## gekko

I'm in Jacksonville, Florida (USA)


----------



## b00gieMan

Hi.. am from India... hi to all peeps


----------



## zomgiwin

chico cali









sup?


----------



## kurosu

I am from San Jose, California!


----------



## kimosabi

From the southern part of Norway here, near Oslo!


----------



## joshuawu

Rowland Heights, California! and we are pushing to become a city!

yay


----------



## slickwilly

josh is that north or south cali?


----------



## samfreese

St. Louis, Missouri. The weather sucks!


----------



## Oupavoc

Windsor, Canada


----------



## sharan1991

incredible india


----------



## 10rgrado

Lima, Peru


----------



## kaxel

Jefferson City, Missouri. Not much serious computing going on here.


----------



## dapip

Seychelles Islands,Mahe....Gods paradise....google it i dare you.....


----------



## Royaltramp

I'm from the UK, near Cambridge









-Matt


----------



## necoxelans

not from as paradise as Seychelles Islands







but from the first place of humanity - between tigris and Euphrates.. 37Â°55'15.90"K - 40Â°12'35.31"E at google earth


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

W/innipeg Manitoba. its cold, flat and boring. do yourselves a favor and avoid this place at all costs.


----------



## Defiance665

Michigan, Near Midland. Its boring as hell, nothing to do.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Chicago, IL - "The Windy City"









We share Lake Michigan with Indiana and well...Michigan.


----------



## Hilltopper

Milwaukee, WI.

We have a slice of Michigan too, ya know


----------



## Haugis

Im from a farm in Kongsberg, Norway


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Cabot, Vermont


----------



## d3o5

Miami, Florida


----------



## mantis747

Ventura, California
I live about a 14 minute walk from the ocean, 2 hour drive to snowy mountains, an hour from LA, and 6 hrs from Las Vegas. And all I do is work on mine and my friend's computers.


----------



## jeronesi2k2002

I'm from Modesto, CA. About 80 miles south of the states capital Sacramento.


----------



## beyondPC

I live in Miami, Fl, where the girls are 10s and the beaches are bangin.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


Where man, i wanna know


----------



## Jrice00

Maine, 15 minutes from the capital.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


Where man, i wanna know


Yes, please fill me in as well...


----------



## OverclockTheStock

Me 2









Im from Toronto,Ontario(REXDALE BOOLET BOOLET)


----------



## ciorty11

Constanta, Romania , it's the second city as size in Romania, it is placed at the Black Sea , it's a beautifull city , nice and clean


----------



## BungalowJunkie

In the burbs north of Detroit, MI.. say what you will about the D, but its great here!


----------



## volkovy

I live in Tapioszele, Hungary. Quiet boring villlage in the countryside.








I'll try to build a very cheap yet powerful gaming PC with using the knowledge what you've been gathered here.


----------



## Function13

I'm in the Metro Detroit area (586 to be more specific). Semi-New to the boards, just finally made an account. Looking to get into some minor modding myself. So far all I've done is a carbon fiber film mod to my G15. Looking to do a LED mod to it as well...


----------



## behindthemusik

I am from Kentucky, full of hicks, and a lack of computer stores. I have to order everything from newegg.


----------



## Izvire

Im from Finland, its kinda







now but its ok. Got lots of PC stores to buy stuff from ^^


----------



## Kasper

I'm from Dorset in the UK. Prices for computer parts are way too high here. Anyone know how to smuggle computer parts out of the usa without the customs officers thinking it's an explosive device?


----------



## Tyler Owen

I'm From the UK also

I flip between London, where i work, and Cheltenham where i live

Agreed about PC stuff being expensive on this side of the pond


----------



## Unknownm

I'm from New Westminster (AKA vancouver - Lowermain Land)


----------



## SinX7

Born in Los Angeles,CA

Live in Las Vegas for 2 years.


----------



## kazakia

Hong Kong!


----------



## lithgroth007

Penn State FTW!


----------



## Hntbambi

Currently, I hail from Las Cruces, New Mexico.


----------



## Dennisjr13

I am from Northford, Connecticut. Unfortunately the 3 other people from CT never posted their towns so I feel lonely here.


----------



## HondaGuy

Ontario here....You know where if you know my Avatar


----------



## justarealguy

Boy is this thread freakin old

Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Mr X

I am from India

Delhi, India


----------



## Bartmasta

Warsaw


----------



## Hamburgertrain

From Indiana. To bad about the Colts this year


----------



## mcnaryxc

Corvallis, OR. GO BEAVS!


----------



## ACwazHere

Southeastern Pennsylvania. Not far from Philly.


----------



## Threefeet

Greets to all!

Representing Cork, Ireland


----------



## nerdoinferno

Hello to all! I am now living in Fayetteville, NC Anyone else from NC here?


----------



## juonliners

Indonesia Here!


----------



## swisha

i's born and raised in the Confederate States of America..... oh i mean United States. See just cause im from the mountians of tennessee dont mean im a hillbilly. Naw im justa hillbilly with internet! 
-Telford Tennessee.


----------



## slickwilly

aah Tennessee sipping whiskey


----------



## wsLy

Maastricht, The Netherlands.


----------



## Jras

Kingston, Jamaica here


----------



## Druakian

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## simfreak47

I'm from Pennsylvania


----------



## BlackOmega

Originally from Warsaw, Poland. But Ive lived in the US since I was 3.


----------



## simfreak47

I've been a Pennsylvanian all my life


----------



## SinX7

My parents are from Thailand, but i was born in LA,CA

I'm Thai









Currently Living in Las Vegas for 2 years now.


----------



## bstew

Been in New Orleans, LA for my entire 16 years.


----------



## Dillusion

Sheffield, UK


----------



## kiekstje

west flanders belgium here









not much of stores around here


----------



## alphaleader

SoCal, w00t


----------



## ryzic

Houghton, MI.

Mich Tech student. It's cold.


----------



## joey666701

San Diego, California


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joey666701*


San Diego, California


Welcome. Maybe you should make a post in the new members section.

Charlottesville, VA here.


----------



## JMT668

Isle of Lewis, Scotland!


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Cambridge, Ontario. Not too bad getting parts when I need them out here but sometimes have to order certain parts like my CPU (Still waiting)


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Scranton, PA

yea i know your all like "***? what is a scranton?"

yea PA screams fail


----------



## ZiGz

East alton illinois, little tiny town outside of st louis


----------



## Z-Town Pirate

Knoxville, TN. Born, raised, educated, and married in NC.


----------



## noahmateen1234

born in minnetonka, MN and lived there all my life(17 years) up until Aug 08 I moved to San Jose, CA. I am pretty sure I will be moving back this summer though (09) because my family and I do not like it that much hear, housing costs are WAY too high, cost of living is really high, too crowded also! And I personally hate my school.


----------



## skyzepplin

little town in East Texas ...Reklaw pop 327

can't believe i got DSL finally


----------



## PianoFan

Town called Groningen, the Netherlands


----------



## dagnisaun

lilburn area
mess wit us we bury ya

^lol
(Lilburn, GA, USA)


----------



## djkakadu

Hello boys/girls, I from Slovakia and I from web pc.sk .)


----------



## Froggy62

Hi All

Im from London
Fairly new to overclocking


----------



## phetsta

Hey, norway, also newb in OCing


----------



## boonie2

South florida


----------



## boonie2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dagnisaun*


lilburn area
mess wit us we bury ya

^lol
(Lilburn, GA, USA)


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

long island, NY


----------



## holymalone

Hi All
New to the forum i hope to get alot of feedback a i'm trying to inprove my rig.

From england "where its nice and wet/cold" not!! but i like it here.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holymalone* 
Hi All
New to the forum i hope to get alot of feedback a i'm trying to inprove my rig.

From england "where its nice and wet/cold" not!! but i like it here.

hah, good ole England. yeah it is wet and cold here but i like it too.

welcome to OCN!

enjoy your stay


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Southern California.

Ventura County.

Beaches.

Win.


----------



## edwardd

Hello everybody!
I'm from Norway, just become interested in overclocking...


----------



## steverngallo

cinnaminson, new jersey


----------



## nelson007

Hi to all ,

I am from Portugal.


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Photographer

in the north west of the great indo-pak subcontinent.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nelson007* 
Hi to all ,

I am from Portugal.


eu tambÃ©m mais 1 de portugal.

sou do porto - areosa e tu?


----------



## Asus Mobile

Chicago, were it was -18 (without windchill) a few days ago.


----------



## ghozt302

Wilmington, Delaware USA Here!!


----------



## HexT

Tulsa, Oklahoma.

Mmmm.


----------



## paquitox

Yauco, Puerto Rico!!


----------



## oqix

Hi I am form Presov/ Slovakia.


----------



## python09

Searsmont, Maine in the USA









Small little Town up here in Maine, it was -28 here a few days ago









That's not including Windchill!

I'm not sure what is was neither


----------



## T1Cybernetic

I am from the UK

/Waves at all the other uk people


----------



## teK0wnzU

Idaho, USA
31degrees F and not a cloud in the sky.
Time to get out the skis and snowboards kiddies!
I'm having a BBQ, who's comin!


----------



## Tyrker

In NY now, moving to CT, spent a year in SC and originally from ND







.


----------



## simon-lam

Im from Wales


----------



## Christodagr8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity* 
I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia

****ty Australia ! mate go break ya leg or become unemployed in the US - 23 Percent homeless rate due to no community healthcare or welfare !!

i am fulltime worker i dont need to worry about that, but no way will i have you call our multicultural land "Shtty" your prolly some young freak import !

So yeah as you all know now ! Christos the Patriot is from Australia !


----------



## alexa-lol

I am from Ljubljana, [email protected]@@NOT SLOVAKIA


----------



## PatricKGG

Toronto, Ontario, Canada, Eh!


----------



## carayan

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. Away from newegg...


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carayan*


<SNIP>Away from newegg...


Haha yeah i know the feeling







the uk is about the end of the universe too when it comes to newegg...


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T1Cybernetic*


Haha yeah i know the feeling







the uk is about the end of the universe too when it comes to newegg...


Yeah, we have no solid retailers here...>_> i'm moving to america, with its failing economy and a new president should get my epic rig moving faster


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Long Island, New York


----------



## scottsurfs

Secret Super-Awesome-Space-Computer Lab
located in
Panama City, FL
AMERICA!


----------



## yankneck

Lynchburg, Virginia here.


----------



## xivi

hi all, wales UK


----------



## RedSB

I'm from Jacksonville, NC. Bit cold here at present, not the usual temps we get here at all.


----------



## full_force1986

im from australia new to OCing


----------



## BrokenMod

Smack dab in the middle of the US here. Kansas. There isent even a computer store where im at. Its depressing. It really dampens my modding spirits.


----------



## HawaiianSuperman

Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Williamy777

Washington DC


----------



## Drakan290

Herndon, VA


----------



## bumsoil

bellevue, WA (bout 10min away from Seattle)


----------



## x2s3w4

Hey guys put where you're from under your name like me. Then everyone will know where you're from.


----------



## projectofilla

just signup-ed few mins ago XD from Philadelphia USA....nice to meet you all XD


----------



## Trav1s

Australia, nice and hot







haha.


----------



## Squigi

Canada, Calgary to be precise.

its freakin cold in the winter


----------



## teK0wnzU

USA, Idaho.


----------



## Laurence

UK!! Only problem is that its hard to find modding supplies over here...


----------



## lordnoak

Good ol middle of nowhere Vermont.


----------



## cimo420

Good ol' Cleveland Ohio baby.. GO CAVS!


----------



## Karasu

PA, USA







Wewt


----------



## denimdragon

Houston, Texas


----------



## JontyB

Timaru, New Zealand (its near australia, noone ever really knows where it is XD)


----------



## DPintheB

California. w00t.

-- 
Britney


----------



## LetsGetTechnical

Texas here


----------



## Nelson2011

WOW a thread from 04. Yah Texas baby


----------



## Slink

Niagara Falls, USA.









I wonder who here is near me...


----------



## BikePilot

Currently living in Cambridge MA, from NoVA


----------



## gn09

hi, im from the UK


----------



## DestinH

Mississippi Here


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Im in teh ****** Bahamas.


----------



## synikal

im from miami woots


----------



## Lawpf2001

South West, England, UK


----------



## SLeeZeY

Essex, UK.

Thurrock boy, this is where I throw a gang sign and shout GHETTO or something lol


----------



## woodpigeon4

hehe Thurrock eh? I'm only about 20 miles away (Bexley)


----------



## JMT668

isle of lewis Scotland!


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
hehe Thurrock eh? I'm only about 20 miles away (Bexley)

I moved to Clacton-on-Sea so my little boy doesn't have to listen to sirens 24/7


----------



## Polska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCer* 
Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!

Like what, I can't find crap in this city







. Do share, I tend to buy online because I can't find anything I want in stores :/.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Humble, Texas just on the North-East side of Houston. work on the South-East side of Houston in Jacinto City for Boltex MFG.


----------



## spazbob

Wimbledon (London) or Southampton


----------



## Sanders54

Norway


----------



## zomgiwin

NorCal FTW.

i was born in utah, my mom likes the doctors over there, then they came back to norcal a month or so after i was born


----------



## Giggity

sup im from amsterdam found this stuff through google and filled in the name of the guy that had the answer to what i was searching for @ registration

i hope he gets extra kudos and **** for that, but honestly idc lol...

peace! (btw, the green room @ stickam)


----------



## Turboforik

Russia. (Far far away )


----------



## Bats

The Netherlands. Hi!


----------



## cjwatson

Motor City, USA


----------



## IamRolks

Long Beach City, SoCal.


----------



## erock3375

From the land of the Rockies, Denver, CO!


----------



## kaxel

Jefferson City, Missouri.


----------



## nonzenze

just East of the gateway to the west


----------



## monotis

Canada!


----------



## Cosworth

Swansea City, South Wales, UK!


----------



## Phill

hello,i'm from romania







,nice to meet you!


----------



## jdswine

Canberra, Australia


----------



## bye

isr


----------



## DOOOLY

Just joined from Saint John New brunswick Canada, Living in Calgary Alberta Canada


----------



## Sonorously

I'm from CA, USA.


----------



## enrico35

And i am the good old flying Dutchman.....

The Netherlands


----------



## UrBaN963

I'm from Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## rambow70

fishers Indiana in usa well....we have frys lol!


----------



## ricsim78

Chicago Heights, 40 minutes south of Chicago. I am also 15 minutes from Indiana. My town is not that great but it's home and close to lots of nice places


----------



## mills

Charlotte, NC. Great place to live


----------



## bigj

i bet half of u have never even heard were im from....im from Mascouche Quebec.....its close to Montreal....and im there on a daily bases....there is not one pc shop in mascouche....i hope to open one up one day


----------



## JustMarioBros

Hai guys, I'm from the Sunshine State, Tampa to be exact. Hope to build my first pc soon!


----------



## Monkey92

I'm from Wimberley, Texas. This place rocks because it's 4 hours from Quakecon














.


----------



## Sondur

What's up from Gainesville, FL - Gator Country


----------



## fishpro619

San Diego, CA


----------



## llChaosll

sup all, Brooklyn, NY here


----------



## evilspongebob72

Ballymoney, Northern Ireland : D


----------



## logandefoe

San Antonio, TX...


----------



## papapnoi

Houston, TX 'nuff said!


----------



## phoenixar

Hi! I am from San Diego, California


----------



## jedihobbit

Central Virginia, USA


----------



## Mitsuki

Singapore!


----------



## V.I.P.

Hi, I'm new to forums so I thought I'd start here. I'm from NC, where it's hot and humid 8 months out of the year ; )


----------



## BlankThis

Montreal, Canada.

Please get me out of here ASAP!

~B~


----------



## PRiCK

Albuquerque, NM
sux


----------



## Pings

San Jose, CA


----------



## Slvdrvr6909

phoenix AZ its hot but better then FL


----------



## thegameg

Jaunay Clan - France


----------



## Gijs474

I'm from the Netherlands... Where we have 1 2 annual sunny days...


----------



## FaceCannon

Im from Columbus, Ohio... But Im stuck in Kingston, Ohio ugh. Columbus has a MicroCenter. I like it because they will match newegg and tigerdirect prices


----------



## jaysquared

I'm from the middle of nowhere PA, we call this damn place the "sticks".

I wanna get started figuring out how to overclock my new system... where can I go?


----------



## dieanotherday

3214 nw 11th ave jacksonville fl

USA

COME N GET ME!!


----------



## eekam

Greetings from Estonia


----------



## killerhz

Boston Ma


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

Hello from Canada!


----------



## hoahuyen

Hello ..i come from Japan !


----------



## beeeno

Albano L. - Rome - Italy!!!


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

craphole we call northern canada.


----------



## DaC

SÃ£o Paulo - Brazil =]


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Orginally from Cleveland, Ohio now reside in Southport, North Carolina.


----------



## Section-9

Originally from Puerto Rico, currently living in Florida, USA.


----------



## full_force1986

im from australia


----------



## smkururu

Sorry I'm a little bit late. I'm from Jakarta, Indonesia. Lots of PC Stores here but not all of them are overclocker friendly.


----------



## minus.fireal

Cheers from Brisbane, Australia..


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Cheers from Brisbane, Australia..


woot woot, another aussie!

hey from South Australia!

check link in sig for the aussie OCN club


----------



## Last1Alive

Toronto, Ontario Canada! Cheers!


----------



## Boyboyd

Here

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...27&ie=UTF8&z=7


----------



## Syrioth

inverness in scotland


----------



## drriddles

Whitesboro, Texas


----------



## Slipp

Houston, Texas.


----------



## joblinger

From San Antonio TX running the old school AMD X2 4400+.


----------



## TweakedGex

Born and raised in Springfield, Missouri, and I'm one of the few who is not a hick! *cheers*


----------



## artictrouble

Just joined, live in Niagara Falls NY. I got refered here as a place to learn about overclocking. I'm still on a learning curve and will not post my old Compaq spec's. I will browse around and post some questions in the near future. I'm planning out my first build and have been looking at the Black Boxes from AMD.


----------



## Sno

New to OC.net. originally from San Antonio, TX moved to San Diego, CA for a couple years now i'm living in Seattle , WA. man i miss San Diego


----------



## fsxpilot

Sooo, I am in Virginia Beach, VA -- My main interest in Overclocking is to improve the graphic display quality/response for flight simulation programs.


----------



## BradleyW

United Kingdom Of Great Britain And Northern Ireland.


----------



## Kindred

New to Overclockers and im currently living in YORK, United Kingdom


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kindred*


New to Overclockers and im currently living in YORK, United Kingdom


Awesome, im 10 mins from you down the A64 then


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ I'm not that far from you guys too, Middlesbrough/Saltburn.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


^^ I'm not that far from you guys too, Middlesbrough/Saltburn.


hehe, it's a small world...


----------



## Nautilus

Turkey/Mersin. This place is burning in summer.Definitely not the ideal place for OC.I guess i'm the only turkish guy hanging out here.


----------



## Teflon Tortise

Pearland Texas,which sucks. Borin in louisiana, baton rouge. Getting into pc hardware =). cant wait to learn more.


----------



## Mr. Kool

Hi, guys I'm new to this oc. stuff and Ihope to get the most out of it. I also like modding so Im thrilled to see a forum for guys like me. By the way I'm from Puerto Rico and haven't seen any stores dedicated to modding and stuff.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Greetings from The Bahamas!
Altho im from the USA.


----------



## Nightz2k

Hey, sup! From Las Vegas, NV _(Sin-broken-City)_ lol

Vegas is just another city after 10+ years living in it.







I still check out the strip/downtown once in awhile, but the gambling is very little if I even bother with it. I'm usually just checking out the newly built casino's, being a tourist. heh


----------



## jbs

I'm from Kentucky USA. I've just put together a new system consisting of an intel dx38bt mobo, q9450 proc, bfg 280 oc, and corsair 2x4Ghz 1333 mem. I'm having trouble getting the bios settings right and cannot get the memory to run at factory spec. hoping this forum can help.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Staten Island NY USA


----------



## Biatch

Finland, Lahti







.


----------



## Hildolf

Northern Ireland, No good computer places around here. So google and ebay are my best friends.


----------



## Floy

Greetings from southwest Germany!


----------



## CallmeRoth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCer* 
Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!

Used to live in Toronto







Now I'm in Thunder Bay.


----------



## fossild2

Hey guys just signed up even though i been searching the forum trying to get info on my new build. oh yeah im from Cary, Nc


----------



## pcjunkies1

My name is jamie,
I live in Rhode Island. I word in a level one trama center i assist in brain and spinal surgery. But i builg Gaming rigs on the side.
My pc ASUS P6T Deluxe ic7 2,66 Chipset.
1000 watt power supply.
V1 Thermal intake heat sink "new" for 1366 socket.
2 X 1 tb harddrives
2 X BFG 9800 gtx+ graphics cards
6 gigs tri channel ddr3 1066 coarsair memory
Diablo Fullsize tower
Phillips 22X combo lightscribe burner
Gate watch interface By aerocool.
Ultimate Vista X64 bit
7.1 suround sound
All "Razor" mice,keyboards,mouse pads ,Barricuda Headphones
Need i say more , and every first person shooter ever made.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Currently a student in computer engineering at Carnegie Mellon. From New Jersey.


----------



## michinmuri

Lexington, KY. Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Not French though.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

Ventura,CA. the beach, the palm trees, the sun sets, main st, downtown, the hills, many people would say its paradise here. compared often to Hawaii or Florida. tourists love it, people thinks it one of America's greatest city's. [if only you really knew even half the stuff that happens here.]


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeenAgeReneGade2316* 
Ventura,CA. the beach, the palm trees, the sun sets, main st, downtown, the hills, many people would say its paradise here. compared often to Hawaii or Florida. tourists love it, people thinks it one of America's greatest city's. [*if only you really knew even half the stuff that happens here.*]

That's any American city anymore. Do you watch the news?


----------



## sgdude

new mexico USA


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michinmuri* 
That's any American city anymore. Do you watch the news?

lol....yea good point


----------



## richardshewfelt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeenAgeReneGade2316* 
Ventura,CA. the beach, the palm trees, the sun sets, main st, downtown, the hills, many people would say its paradise here. compared often to Hawaii or Florida. tourists love it, people thinks it one of America's greatest city's. [if only you really knew even half the stuff that happens here.]


I was in Malibu over Christmas this year, and it is one of the most beautiful places i have ever been to, but i had the opportunity to have Xmas dinner with my aunts friends son who is an LAPD officer and he told me some amazing story's.

But, back on topic now - Im from Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, Canada. Most people i have me in my travels, havnt really heard of it before but its nice and quite usually, winters a b**** but summer is nice and enjoyable.

ANY one else from Nova Scotia???


----------



## MoSupply

is from Vegas...Nevada, not New Mexico.


----------



## EntropyTTU

Lubbock, TX

Texas Tech University


----------



## Chazzy

La Vergne, Tennessee


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

From Danmark


----------



## Mulingko

Ottawa, Canada eh!


----------



## TrueForm

New Zealand, I want to move to California!


----------



## firc_ops_gordo

A South African living in London


----------



## noahmateen1234

san jose, ca


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
Used to live in Toronto







Now I'm in Thunder Bay.

lol, wow I understand the









I lived in Thunder bay for a year, pretty small place and nothing much to do there, a big change from Toronto, sooo cold too


----------



## JontyB

im a good old New Zealander. studying in Christchurch


----------



## AIpha

Northern Kentucky here.


----------



## smok1n-R

Hello!
From portugal! 
=)


----------



## AlFoutzin

Hello 
From Athens, Greece!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smok1n-R* 
Hello!
From portugal!
=)

k fixe mais um tuga


----------



## Gfreydson

Hello im new to this website, i just built my own pc but im not sure how to overclock, maybe someone can give me some advice on how to take advantage of my pc, performance wise.


----------



## Gfreydson

how do i show my system parts like you guys, i think i have a pretty cool setup.


----------



## Ghostscript

Click on User CP in the menu on top of the site, then from the menu on the left click on Add system


----------



## Naught405

Hi all, i hail from the wilds of vermont where nairy a computer is to be found! i buy everything threw newegg cause there are no computer stores here other than Best Buy (which sux). just finished my system!!! love it! running windows 7. Basically i put everything togeather, turned it on and bingo! computer. I was surprised at how easy the build was! now for some overclocking...(i've never done it and have 0 experience


----------



## Hi Im new

HI all! I'm new...to any kind of online community really. But this site has been so helpful lately that I decided to give it a shot! I'm from the Central Coast of California, right around Santa Barbara


----------



## Mc'zee

Hello there, I'm from Buenos Aires, capitol city of Argentina


----------



## olio

Hello from Skopje, Macedonia!


----------



## Cryptedvick

yeah ... im from this piss poor fish like shaped corrupted country called ... Romania


----------



## infernalinferno

Hello all, I used to live in Chicago, but I have since moved to the south and now I live in Fayetteville, NC.







It's freaking hot here!


----------



## wozbwfc

well im from sunny england lol nice site


----------



## talicy

Hong Kong Here.


----------



## mdf

used to live in San Francisco, just moved to San Jose.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I live in the home of Serial Killers, beer, cheese and......... me. Wisconsin and I would like to point out that I don't say "Ya der hey" Just a lot of Dude's


----------



## Brewko

Gods Country ,Good ole Minnesota or Minnesnowta!


----------



## ghozt302

man 5 year old thread.. Wilmington, Delaware. USA


----------



## rolatyor

Chile, Southamerica here.


----------



## Maddogmick

Hey all im from upstate New York in a small town with a big mouth called Pine Bush originally from England! A true Brit thru and thru.

Maddog


----------



## arby

dirty dirty, michigan (d-troy-te)


----------



## alamaan

Phoenix, AZ over, I wanna get out!


----------



## SydStuart

I currently live in Bentonville, Arkansas....home of Wally World! I want out of here more than anyone could possibly want out of Phoenix.


----------



## LightSol

Hey guys , A guy from Latvia here








The one and only country with a devestated economy and goverment full of stuff XD


----------



## Setzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*


nice, we havnt got any good comp stores here :/ and modding well we are on our own and have to order in from online stores lol


Now you know how it's like being a pc enthusiast in Denmark hehe


----------



## B-roca

New zealand woooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buli_mkd

Hello everybody..Im Dimitar Vandovski and i came from Macedonia.Im loking forward on learnig basics of overclocking and lots of stuff..all the best...


----------



## wind-OF-s0rrOw

I'm from New Jersey. The only good store we have for computer supplies is Best Buy, so I get most of my items over the internet.


----------



## Maian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntropyTTU*


Lubbock, TX

Texas Tech University


Me too.

Hometown is Mansfield, Texas though (in between Dallas and Ft. Worth)


----------



## m0rph

Helsinki - Finland baby


----------



## EntropyTTU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maian* 
Me too.

Hometown is Mansfield, Texas though (in between Dallas and Ft. Worth)




















Awesome. Nice to meet another Red Raider.


----------



## Death_DealerV69

Southern California


----------



## mug3n

Spain heils you, overclockers


----------



## floodx

St. John's, Newfoundland!


----------



## Darkslide

I'm from Harvey, La. (10-15 minutes away from New Orleans.)


----------



## darkz

i can't remember if i posted here or not, i'm from Riga, Latvia


----------



## pkd

rÃ¸d grÃ¸d med flÃ¸de.

SjÃ¦lland, Danmark.
Sjaelland, Denmark ;D


----------



## dafour

From Belgium here!!


----------



## adizz

from Bangalore, India
shi**y place for hardware
its been 5 days since I ordered my TRUE!!!


----------



## Inktfish

Im from Holland
Where the **** you from?


----------



## bigboss

I am from Kolkata-The City OF Joy, INDIA


----------



## Brythe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigboss* 
I am from Kolkata-The City OF Joy, INDIA

Shagatom Bondhu!!!


----------



## mocha989

Washington, US


----------



## danz2097

McKinney, Tx. Just north of Dallas


----------



## 0rion

I dont know if I ever posted in this thread... Looking at the first 10 pages or so was kinda fun, seeing all the old members.

Im from Caribou, Maine, USA


----------



## jim rockford

I'm an old timer that began my computer experience on a 1401 IBM mainframe back in the early 70's , punched cards and no monitor.
I have been on the internet since 1989, before anyone know how to make money on it . i was using a program called Compumarket by Sequoia data on my 8086. but without anyone else using it yet we never sold any cars. I guess we were just a little ahead of ebay back then


----------



## ydna666

Hi,

Here's my 1st post >>>> I'm from Scotland!!!


----------



## ShadowFox19

I'm from Minnesota!


----------



## bigword

Toronto, Canada


----------



## candy_van

New Jersey: "The Armpit of America's Buttcrack"...seriously though, it rocks









BERGEN COUNTY REPRESENT.


----------



## umax

Slovenia, EU.. nice to be on members list


----------



## WaveSurfer

Hello from cambridge


----------



## Andy1987

From - Ujjain, India


----------



## Yapp

Chisinau, Moldova, Europe


----------



## BradleyW

hey wavesurfer, join the british OCN club. click on the link in my sig below the message. nice to have a another brit!


----------



## rammunition

i wanna join the British overclock club









im from Derby btw


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pkd* 
rÃ¸d grÃ¸d med flÃ¸de.

SjÃ¦lland, Danmark.
Sjaelland, Denmark ;D

Me too









Getting that for dinner


----------



## PropNut

Michigan, yes, there are still people living (if not working) in Michigan.


----------



## BSB27

City Of Trees California baby!!!


----------



## Karlz3r

I'm from Tallinn, Estonia.


----------



## Leumas

Another Brit here. Too poor for new parts so looking to overclock his old ones...


----------



## BSB27

Brand spankin new to this site. I have never overclocked before and it would be great if i could help with it. my system stats are on my pro. Its not finished yet but its still pretty sick. Help Me


----------



## gorb

I live in fort worth, tx


----------



## Cavi

Columbus, OH... U-S-and-A


----------



## meticadpa

I live in Ghettoshiels in Scotland, near Edinburgh.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hi everyone...i'am a newbie too...Greetings from Greece


----------



## kinubic

la cali here


----------



## Maddogmick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
la cali here

Welcome cool site they have helped me alot
gotta love Cali Love going to Glamis every year wahooo roll on Feb

Mick


----------



## CanadaRox

If my name doesn't make it clear enough already, I live in Mexico!

(Not really, Canada for the win!)


----------



## St*rscream

Beautiful Washington state, wOOt.


----------



## Ven0m Blast

I'm from Lancashire, UK


----------



## myfavmar

Hi to all, I am new here and happy to be around. Quebec city is where my 3 puters are. Modding, building and just all around testing is my favorite passtime. I still remember my comodore 64 and pong..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## everkor

i live in the Capital of Silicon Valley 
San jose California


----------



## videoman5

Omaha, NE USA.


----------



## heather_dawn1971

hey i just joined the forum also and i need to sell my computer and my bike my step dad also wants me too sell his motoercycle so i need reps


----------



## eagle3566

I'm from Allentown, PA


----------



## Ravenmoon

Virginia Beach VA


----------



## Zooby65

New York, NY


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heather_dawn1971*


hey i just joined the forum also and i need to sell my computer and my bike my step dad also wants me too sell his motoercycle so i need reps


Ebay


----------



## Super304

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JordanWillis*


Ebay


Just thinking the same thing......


----------



## Russkiy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Super304*


Just thinking the same thing......


Craigs list


----------



## wulfin

I hail from the small city of Airdrie Alberta (Canada)


----------



## gjnevraumont

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jscotti* 
I just joined up from Tucson Arizona. I'm in the process of putting together a new system based on the ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard with an XP 2500+ (Barton). Being on a budget, I splurged on the motherboard a little so I can upgrade a little as I can later and I got a pair of 256MB DDR400 memory sticks to go along that will support some overclocking over the stock speed of the CPU. I also ended up getting an ASUS ATI 9600SE/TD graphics card. I'm cobbling a system together based on my old PIII/500 system while upgrading my daughters even slower system. I can slide the hard disk, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, monitor, etc. into the new machine and swap a couple things out of her old machine to end up with two machines for only about $450..... I'm not going to overclock the new machine right away, but I'm thinking about the possibilities (having never OC'd before).... Hopefully this forum will help.

Jim.

Geez! Put some more RAM in! Half a G isn't going to cut it these days.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gjnevraumont*


Geez! Put some more RAM in! Half a G isn't going to cut it these days.



uuh did you check the date? this thread started in 04


----------



## Frewen

I'm from Reading in old Blighty ^.^


----------



## 96xj

typing from somewhere in south west michigan ( us ) .
@ least thats what my gps seems to think







.


----------



## Unlimate

I am from Georgia Tbilisi


----------



## Gewglz

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## HITandRUN

upstate NY


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

San Diego, California. only 2 computer part stores that sell good cases and accessories, the rest are Best Buy and Office Depot, but they don't sell anything good.


----------



## james49

iam james, iam from alaska. just installes a new m4a79 delux for my new phenom II 940 black. looking for any helpful hints on oc-ing. also put in a new 4870 hd radon to replace my bgf 9800gtx+. but the thing runs somewhat hot is that normal?


----------



## james49

james here an american also from alaska.its good to have britts, aussies, and yanks we've been in it with each other for some time now love u guys. anyway where is amanule i can download to oc my new m4a79 delux, with the phenom II black 940. I know the mobo and cpu are ready in this crossfire rig but i would like to refer to a manual, and there was only installitation guide in this thing. james


----------



## DragonX24

Hello, my name is Chris but commonly go by "Dragon" on the net. From the good ol' USA and am getting more into computer gaming than I ever was before. Came here gain some of the knowledge here, and hopefully make my PC worth showing to the world.


----------



## BarbaricSoul

smithfield, virginia, USA represented


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Just joined, from Tasmania Australia


----------



## scottath

Welcome fellow aussie.
Join our club (see sig)


----------



## Reista

I don't think i ever posted on this =p San Antonio, Texas here =] in the USA

(by the way... the first post was in 2004!) way to go ^^


----------



## bumsoil

Bellevue WA. great place for computer geeks!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb

hey all, just joined up, long time viewer, first time poster. Hatfield, MA is where i reside


----------



## batman1973

Name's Patrick, Just joined from Overland Park, Kansas


----------



## -=BullDogg=-

hello all, i am new to this forum. I joined because although i have been overclocking for a while now, i am ready to take it to the next level. i've got this old P4 hummin. LOL


----------



## zmyth770

Im from Wales, Colwyn bay,UK

Currently living in Canada, Saskatoon, Othersideofworld


----------



## oblivious

From Kentucky.


----------



## zaotaku

I'm from Puerto Rico! Sadly we lack on good computer stores in PR, but I guess it's okay since I can get parts from newegg and tigerdirect at cheaper prices.


----------



## asuindasun

Arizona here, Fry's electronics down the street for nice mod'ing, but newegg ftw!
Stupid high ambient temps though... grr


----------



## felipeanon

Brazil, land where cheap hardware become expensive hardware =<


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *felipeanon*


Brazil, land where cheap hardware become expensive hardware =<


Stuff here isn't always cheap either (Or even available for that matter)

I envy the US


----------



## PuffMaN

Antwerp.. city of legal weed smoking









Where the hell is antwerp?
well its in Belgium..
where the hell is belgium?
well its the bright lighted orange triangle if u look at sattelite pictures of Europe by night







between holland, germany and france


----------



## Chimeracaust

Sunny coastal Santa Cruz California, about 30 mins away from the fabled Silicon Valley.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Sunny coastal Santa Cruz California, about 30 mins away from the fabled Silicon Valley.


Hey I live in San Jose. Been here since Sept 08, moved from MN.

However I am moving back in June.


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

From Texas here...Hot as hell out right now, and the AC just broke lol


----------



## EntropyTTU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memnoch_thedevil* 
From Texas here...Hot as hell out right now, and the AC just broke lol

Texas and no AC! Better get it fixed before July









Another Texan! Welcome.


----------



## Bee

I'm Austrian but I moved to Arizona...

Go Devils!


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Mesa, AZ here... Love the heat


----------



## daddavis1

NE Wisconsin for me. Not much heat. Great if you like overclocking. You don't need a basement. Just open a window


----------



## killerhz

Boston, MA


----------



## T-R

Hows it going guys. A big hey to all fellow Canadians. I am from the falls, anyone live in the Niagara/Toronto area? Hope to enjoy my stay one the forums!


----------



## Extreme_kid

Im Persian , from Canada, Toronto.


----------



## T-R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid*


Im Persian , from Canada, Toronto.










Awesome!


----------



## morphus1

In denmark by way of New Zealand


----------



## lkegley9

South Dakota. Small state, friendly people. But most of the electronic stores suck here, not much for selection. Basically just Best Buy and Office Max/Depot is all we have. Occasionally a local hometown business will have some good choices, but not by much. Sad deal, really...

And yeah it is great for overclocking especially during the spring/fall months. Open a window and your temps will almost drop instantly.


----------



## Karasu

This is a great thread idea to learn where everyone comes from!
my story...
well you see, 19 or so years ago, my mother and my father one night....


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-R* 
Awesome!









VERY VERY NICE computer. breath taking cable management.


----------



## iBrigadier

St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands

Too small and too distant from the mainland.


----------



## Monan

Sudbury, Ontario Canada, 2nd largest meteor impact site from 1.85 billion of years ago.
Up north above the great lakes in a small mining city.
I mine the meteor


----------



## darklight746

Delhi, NY
Very very small town in the middle of no where


----------



## TyraeL75

Aiken South Carolina


----------



## NoGuru

Suburbs of Detroit Michigan


----------



## Savvas M

nicosia, cyprus some pc stores here but too expensive







and diff shipping so...


----------



## Cryptedvick

Jimbolia ... western part of Romania .... a small town in the middle of no where right at the boarder with serbia (i can basically ride my bike to serbia lol )


----------



## 3D Modeller

Currently live in Co.Durham, UK

Born and Bred Newcastle Upon Tyne (20miles away).

I've already seen some pics of Newkie Brown next to some people's rigs! They don't make Newcastle Brown there anymore though.


----------



## ELmo1989

Not New at all.
But Appleton , Wisconsin.


----------



## crashdummy35

The center of the universe--Houston, Texas.


----------



## colonel-yum-yum

The colonel salutes you all!
I'm a bit of a mutt when it comes to where I'm from, but I currently live in Donegal, Ireland.


----------



## spartan2012197

I hail from the great state of Wisconsin.


----------



## TrD

Oh well, Im Egyptian just not living there at the moment.


----------



## n0velist

Hey Guyz,

Im also New to Overclock.net.
This is a really cool site.
...Im in NY...


----------



## finoyvoy

Burlington New Jersey, but currently living in Edgewater New Jersey.


----------



## crtecha

Right now I'm living in Ypsilanti, MI but I was born In Frankfort Germany.


----------



## taconic41

upstate NY. isn't there some map app. that puts a pin on a map showing where everyone is?


----------



## sgt76

Hi, from Malaysia...


----------



## MR BROWN

hey i am from Belgium


----------



## bob808

Im in Tacoma Washington- and im new to these forums. Hi!


----------



## Nubosal

Huh, I'm new here and I'm from Mexico, and I'm new in the overclocking.
Already "soft-overclocked" my GeForce 9600 GT to 715 Mhz (ROP Domain) 1.8 Ghz of Shader Domain and the Memory Clock is @ 1064 Mhz, and soon I'll overclock the CPU, and I wasted like 1 hour cleaning my PC.


----------



## r2tbone

<----------
Augusta, Ga


----------



## technoredneck95

Hey guys, Im form Alabama. I am 14 and just recently built my first system, I am hoping to start overclocking very soon. So any tips you guys can give me would be appreciated!!


----------



## poroporo

Hi, I'm from Canada, I like to Fold/OC... cause' it's fun I guess.


----------



## ObviousCat

Phoenix, AZ

Quite possibly one of the most OC-unfriendly places to live, with all the dust and heat and whathaveyou.


----------



## Floy

Germany


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow, this thread is old... Looks like the sig-rig thingy system didn't exist back then..


----------



## teammec

brand new in here, hear my friends said is really good. i am from kingston, canada. i personally have a website at www.multielectronicscity.com


----------



## Pipesafa

Hi, i used to visit this site anonymously but now i have some mods and other questions to make so i decided to sign up hoping help and receive some help for other pros. Cheers

PS: Excuse my bad english XD


----------



## welly321

I'm from pittsfield massachusetts. The only computer stores around here are staples and best buy. I do all my ordering from the egg and they usaully ship from jersey so i have stuff two days after i order it. Anyone else on here from western mass or upstate ny?


----------



## tycoon205

Just finally joined from Atlanta Georgia. Loving the expert advice and the true love and dedication in helping other to find their way.Thats real good.


----------



## fardy0

lol ye think ya have problems getting gear... im from Ireland.... u want a cow or a pint of Guinness no problem if u wanna buy a new cooler that doesnt have shamrocks spinning around a harp shaped fan... no hope


----------



## Robit

Hi: I'm from New Castle, Pa USA..... It's Spring(for all those down under)and I'm lovin it.....


----------



## Projectil3

Hello Everyone, I'm Projectil3 and I'm in Prince Rupert









British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## W33D

Hi all... Just joined from Zambia, in Africa.

Trying to find custom hardware or specialised parts is incredibly difficult. Anyone else on these forums from the dark continent?


----------



## equimen

Punta del Este, Uruguay, but currently live in Bradenton, FL.

Anyone else from Uruguay?


----------



## Dviper42

Just joined in Atlanta Georgia, building a new computer I7 and loving it.


----------



## a_n00b

just signed up in ::gag:: new jersey.. happy to be here regardless!


----------



## sxulocktor

Buenos Aires, Argentina..

Hogar del Mejor equipo de futbol del planeta, El Club Atletico Velez Sarsfield.


----------



## andriss4461

Lithuanian, Biržai in very little city


----------



## c0m

Manchester, New Hampshire

I've been a lurker for a while.


----------



## alphadog0309

Im from the Princeton, NJ area....

(please dont make fun of me anyone from New York







)

wow there are a ton of people here from different places... awesome!


----------



## Socom

Hey guys I'm new here and I'm from the capitol of the US! Hello from maryland!


----------



## AxEmAn

Love it here, I'm from Dallas Texas. Thanks to all the overclockers, I WILL get my moneys worth!


----------



## Nezto

San Juan, Puerto Rico


----------



## Ripazoid

Originally from New Orleans, LA - relocated to Boulder, CO. Nice place to live.

-R


----------



## ELmo1989

Appleton , Wi


----------



## BradleyW

EU, UK, England Yorkshire, Sheffield


----------



## freax

the netherlands


----------



## 2wenty6

I just joined up from UK yorkshire sheffield city but original from the island of *philippines*


----------



## rex2930

Hey Room Just Join today, call me kom for short, pretty good using every windows from windows xp to vista Ultimate got a few destops running as we speak im a at home dad when im not busy with the kids of on the pc doing somthing, I'm always on top of things when it comes to a pc i build from scratch, formatting, overcloaking experiences, Gaming , Software , Always UPtodate with everthing evloving with the pc, love it keeps me busy, but glad to join your site thanks for listen Kom talk to u all again LATer..... owe ya Im From London, Ontario Canada and 31 years old with wife and kids, love them lots,,,


----------



## boo.

Hello, I'm from London, England.
Um.. I signed up because my friends helping me with my first build.


----------



## GigaByte

Winnipeg, Canada.


----------



## Peace11uehman

East London, South Africa.. but now im living in the States


----------



## chr_e

Where i live, we have one shop, that sells hardware and such thing. And i'm from Denmark.


----------



## hale1278

Im from Bradenton, FL


----------



## repoman194

Hi I'm from Orlando, Florida Close to hale1278


----------



## adadk

Toronto, Canada. 
hale1278, I used to vacation in Longboat Key!


----------



## robblizzard

New Zealand!!!!!!


----------



## Fleides

comign in from Union City NJ.. my lovely **** town


----------



## drBlahMan

I'm from the Windy City...Chicago,IL


----------



## TZ3

I was raised in Northern NJ, the lost borough of New York.


----------



## AlexCuria

Tenerife, Canary Islands (SPAIN)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...3,3.515625&z=9

7 islands, all volcanic, 
Tenerife highest mountain in SPAIN. 3.718m over sea level


----------



## JaYp146

A suburb of Cleveland, OH.

Pity me.


----------



## wildfire99

im located under your desk, serriously look.


----------



## Russkiy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


I'm from the Windy City...Chicago,IL


welcome homie!!!


----------



## sailerboy

Im in Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## XPRT

Ryazan. Nearby larger city: Moscow [185 kilometers northwest]. Russia.


----------



## paulktreg

First time poster just like to say hello.

Located in Clitheroe, N.W. England.

How do I join the UK section?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## goodolsen

Just joined, I'm in DFW.

Toby


----------



## Hunter_Killer

Just joined, but I have been using this site for info for a while.

I Live in Maine, USA. but I was born in Cali


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I live in A-town (aka Atlanta, GA). I've been here for over a year and have learned so much from everyone.


----------



## bobtiang

Hi guys... feel excited to join the forum. i have been reading as a guest and decided to join the sail









am from Penang, Malaysia (Pearl of Island), lots of great Asians foods!!!
but not so great computer store


----------



## Joshef

Ottawa Ontario Canada, love my city and love working for my country.


----------



## Ostraq

Originally from Bosnia and Herzegovina...

Nice forum, I really don't know why I did not visit it more often


----------



## r4ZR_

Orlando, Flordia!!








best place everrrr


----------



## din_125

From Malaysia..
nice to meet all of you..


----------



## HatesFury

I find it ammusing that most of the ppl who've posted in this thread are no longer active members lol....

South West Virginia, USA


----------



## DraginElite

hiya Folks ... new here









Central Wyoming, USA


----------



## Lycius

Seattle, WA


----------



## dubmou5

Belfast N.Ireland for me


----------



## Dzoks

I am from Serb Republic.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Dallas, Texas.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallo to all and greetings feom Greece!!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I'm from Albania, even though I live in Italy.


----------



## Apathy0201

Boring old midwest, USA. Twin Cities area of Minnesota to be more accurate.


----------



## Synec

Hey everyone, Southern New Jersey here


----------



## daffy.duck

Trinidad & Tobago.
The Caribbean.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Detroit baby! we go hard!


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard* 
Detroit baby! we go hard!

yea as about how hard were going to fall on our faces.


----------



## scuderia

Minneapolis, Minnesota. Ashamed to be the hometown of Andrew Zimmern.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

This has to be the longest thread on OCN.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28* 
yea as about how hard were going to fall on our faces.























yeah lets just look at our amazing auto business and football team


----------



## Rick Arter

I'm from the great STL, Missouri!


----------



## ch_123

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## zomgiwin

paradise, california


----------



## vesley

ReykjavÃ*k city. Iceland


----------



## f116

welll im new to alll this forms stuff and at that over clocking my game name if r. r. f116 witch is for crysis my fav game lol and my real name is crutis but ppl just call me f1 and o by the all most for got to say im from nigrafalls canada


----------



## ryan125271

Reporting in from Sioux Falls, SD. Not everyone in the midwest is a farmer


----------



## Marko Lamoly

Newton, New Hampshire


----------



## Xyalon

Hanwell, London (UK)


----------



## Ocnoobfromnooblonia

origonally from pittsburgh pa, currently located in savannah ga. lotta republicans down here. but anyway....









GO PENS!


----------



## BlackOmega

The stadium is like 5-10 minutes from my house


----------



## Marshmellow17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hunter_Killer*


Just joined, but I have been using this site for info for a while.

I Live in Maine, USA. but I was born in Cali










whereabouts in maine? I live in chelsea...


----------



## solidsquirrell

Orlando, Florida


----------



## ivan0550

Is there someone from Panama?


----------



## Rayce185

Representing Deutschland


----------



## Riskitall84

Sayin Hi from Coventry England!


----------



## 6TonMods

Baton Rouge Louisiana


----------



## I_dalder_I

Hey yall im from Houston Tx"god i cant believe i typed "yall", im refusing to fix it tho cus that's how i roll"

their WERE some good pc modding shoppes and what not around here but all the mom and pop ones kept going out of business because of robberies and me and frys doint get along "over priced hardware, under informed bumpkins workin there, and ****s too easy to steal







" So i just go off newegg and tigerdirect both are now close to my heart!


----------



## otibmag

hello iÂ´m from venezuela iÂ´m starting having interest for the oc and i see that here are a good stuff for that


----------



## Nemanja

Nis Serbia and im here coz wc3 hosting i have nice comp stores here!


----------



## Bapz

Hi everyone am from Kolkata (INDIA).....this forum is really quite informative


----------



## ItsBobtista

I'm from my mom.


----------



## damngoodman

Iam from INDIA !! hey there everyone


----------



## Zaor01

Hi everyone!, I'm from Caguas, Puerto Rico


----------



## digitally

hello everyone, greetings from Toa Payoh, Singapore!


----------



## elipsis

windsor ontario


----------



## HighOC

Im from Sri LAnka ,colombo


----------



## sc00terx

Liverpool in the uk some where









sc00terx


----------



## Platinum

Vancouver BC in Canada.


----------



## Casper123

moscow idaho...yea yea


----------



## anthony92

aussie aussie aussie


----------



## NathanHobbs

Tea Sipper


----------



## antone1122

charlotte, nc new member as well so whats up?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Waynesville, NC


----------



## AEROSOUL

Chicago, Illinois


----------



## judgementofgod

Soldotna, Alaska


----------



## maj1stic

Sacramento, CA


----------



## DevilGear44

Wyoming! It's a state, I swear to god! I checked a map! Only 500,000 residents woot! Everyone gets 1000 feet to themselves lol. And before you ask:

No, we do not ride to school on horses.
Yes, we have computers.
No, we dont all live in barns miles apart.
No, we don't have ******* accents.
Yes, it sucks living here.
No, we don't all hunt. (but my family does)
Yes, it sucks that there is no Frys or Best Buy in the entire state.

You should visit sometime! XD


----------



## melissaxcupcake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Wyoming! It's a state, I swear to god! I checked a map! Only 500,000 residents woot! Everyone gets 1000 feet to themselves lol. And before you ask:

No, we do not ride to school on horses.
Yes, we have computers.
No, we dont all live in barns miles apart.
No, we don't have ******* accents.
Yes, it sucks living here.
No, we don't all hunt. (but my family does)
Yes, it sucks that there is no Frys or Best Buy in the entire state.

You should visit sometime! XD

im sorry =[ that sounds exactly like the town in Iowa that im gunna go to college in this fall.

im from SURPRISE, Arizona


----------



## Greensystemsgo

avondale az playas!!!!!! more well known as a little o piece of phonix, but with meaner cops.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Sandusky, Ohio
Dayton, Ohio
Fort Oglethorpe, Georgia
Sanford, North Carolina

take your pick...I move between all of them.


----------



## sdla4ever

hey guys! im in california, USA.


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Heya dudes and dudies. Im located in Denmark, Europe (







)


----------



## aggrojosh

Tacoma Wa!


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

I Joined In May, I Am From Tampa,FL in a small town Wimauma, The Ghetto...lol... Mexican Ghetto No Offence....


----------



## MjkMike

Hi. New to all this. Love Hardware and taking things apart. Live on a farm so no high speed unless my 3G counts. Love the site! From St.Albert,Alberta just north of Edmonton,Canada.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjkMike* 
Hi. New to all this. Love Hardware and taking things apart. Live on a farm so no high speed unless my 3G counts. Love the site!

Welcome to the community brah. You didn't mention where you're from.









I'm from the Great Land of Odin.


----------



## jebus101

brissie QLD australia


----------



## digitalphantom

Hello from Long Island, New York.


----------



## Bazuny

Vancouver BC Canada Home of NCIX =)


----------



## ddelacruz22

Hello I'm from San Diego, California


----------



## kyNde

Sup ALL Great Site
New Haven ConnecticuT

Indians scattered on dawns highway bleeding
Ghosts crowd the young childs fragile eggshell mind








Blood in the streets in the town of *new haven*









Blood stains the roofs
and the palm trees of venice
Blood in my love in the terrible summer
Bloody red sun of phantastic l.a.

( peace frog lyrics)_Jim morrison








You Must be Blind FraGGeD by...kyNde








Quake Live/Crysis/HL2/Quake Wars/Frontlines.Fuel of war/


----------



## matttehman

West Texas in the U.S.A!


----------



## jdog4288

Well Hello all, im from Montgomery, Illinois which is a suburb of Chicago. Just thought i'd throw that out there. I'm a very inexperienced computer builder/overclocker. as in ive never done it before in my life... oh well i guess this is where i would go to fix that right? hope this helps me.


----------



## davedangerous

Im from Detroit, where we all drive like maniacs, well armed, and smoke weed.


----------



## tycoon205

Hey just join the forum. I'm from Atlanta, Trying to get the hang of OC. I know I have a lot to catch up on. I built this system. In fact, its my 8th build. you know for family and friends, But I never thought about over clocking until recently. Over Clocking Rocks. I think It a cool way to get a power system without breaking the bank.


----------



## Sheira

Europe, Slovakia


----------



## StretchNuts

Chatsworth, GA here


----------



## TheShaman

from Philippines! very nice community here in OCN by the way.


----------



## fps0alan

<







People from Mississauga always tend to set their location as Toronto but I decided to rebel.


----------



## drBlahMan

Hello everybody







I'm from the Windy City...Chicago


----------



## ELmo1989

Appleton ,Wisconsin.


----------



## Volcom13

Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## Red Son

Hi all








Europe Greece


----------



## BinaryBird

I am from Bangalore, India. OCN has been the best community ever.


----------



## Super304

Newry, Co. Down, UK (but still consider myself irish







)


----------



## dominique120

Hollywood, Florida


----------



## tragd

toronto , on


----------



## The Darkside

yo yo yo









hey guys am from Ohio, US.
lookin to find some help and knowledge about Overclocking .. duh
Hope I can get it .. and who knows maybe help some other ppl


----------



## Zig-Zag

2 miles north of Detroit


----------



## MjkMike

From Edmonton, Canada.


----------



## Mason92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard*


Detroit baby! we go hard!


 That's not something to brag about







lol


----------



## Sno

Figured I would join in.

Live in Seattle, WA currently . Just moved from San Diego, CA 2 years ago. I lived there about 5 years.

Originally from San Antonio , TX moved to San Diego, CA when I was 21

I like places that start with S I guess


----------



## theopash

i am from larnaca cyprus...here the only thing we have is pc repair stores


----------



## Grayfox

i'm from N.S.W, Australia

Australia is a sad place as we get all technology, movies, games serevral months after the world


----------



## Campin

Up in Innisfil, ON, Canada. Just north of Toronto...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'm not exactly new, and I don't know whether I've posted in this section already, but I'm from Manchester, England.


----------



## Ent3rs4ndm4n

i'm from Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## crashovride02

I'm in Rapid City South Dakota! Yay me!


----------



## N2Gaming

From My momma's belly.







& the Golden State. California


----------



## mbones

I'm not sure if I've posted in this thread before, but I am from Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm from Rotterdam in the Netherlands


----------



## hyponerve

Northern Ireland


----------



## I_dalder_I

Houston Texas, i guess this is where i say an obligatory "yeehaw!" or something right?


----------



## Naruto.

Hey just joined. I am from the UK


----------



## x2Fst4Ux

SW Florida REP! lol jk


----------



## BiGMiKe1245

Hey im Mike from California


----------



## zl4y3r

I'm from Texas


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hi, I'm Bastiaan from Bergambacht, Netherlands


----------



## Biatch

UK, London.


----------



## swarner

co. Kildare, Ireland!


----------



## NahsiN

Dual citizen of India and Canada. Hi all.


----------



## bkleindel

Hi im new.....i've visited the site a few times......figured it was time i joined. Im from Lynden, WA but am currently living in Tulsa , OK


----------



## nick2535

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## TheDark

Rota, Spain. I currently live in Virginia right now though.


----------



## KG363

Miami, Florida, USA


----------



## /Ben

Middelburg , The Netherlands.


----------



## LahiruRD

Paris, France


----------



## shifty:)

Southport, England


----------



## manny54321

Hong Kong =]
.... am i one of the only asians around here?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manny54321*


Hong Kong =]
.... am i one of the only asians around here?












Lived in HK for about 8 years. Loved it.

Welcome to the


----------



## Hokin

SF Cali USA


----------



## runcmd3

dirty jerz


----------



## n1helix

Los Angleles, CA


----------



## Zammo

Essex, UK originally, but now I'm in Chicago.


----------



## BlackOPSoc

Harleysville, Pennsylvania


----------



## Reload_X

Hi i am from dominican republic and what can i say...............i need to pay xtra shipping for everything lol. but we live happy in our jungle.


----------



## karcus01

Taipei, Taiwan. I think im the first Asian man to post here, i think. Lol im too lazy to read all the posts


----------



## dfr775

Hi, im new here and... im from portugal and i have a friend that maked me join OCN


----------



## spidermohmd1

Cairo , Egypt


----------



## bronxthug

bronx, NY born and raised, at least
i live in dominican republic 
i hate this place i live in!!!!!!


----------



## Manchot

Montreal , Quebec , Canada.


----------



## navy_spitfire

Milton, MA, currently living in Savannah, GA attending college.


----------



## sulphur

Hey,im from Cairo,Egypt.


----------



## AlexLee277

as in my signature...
i'm from Malaysia


----------



## AlexLee277

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karcus01* 
Taipei, Taiwan. I think im the first Asian man to post here, i think. Lol im too lazy to read all the posts

then, i'm the second one


----------



## WannaBeNoob

it's in << that direction.


----------



## jam3s

lol i never understood long threads.

why read through 283 pages?

I would much much rather use an MSN chat type window with real time live updates. Kinda like a live chat, only 'forum style' lol I'm not sure that even exists.

I dunno I never understood long threads haha


----------



## Feed_Me

I'm from Bournemouth, England







Nicest place in the country!


----------



## MoMurda

Goodyear, Arizona. Very hot, and boring.


----------



## antonio

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, hot and humid


----------



## mlkncrl

iquique, chile. lol how fun


----------



## dirtydozza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Feed_Me* 
I'm from Bournemouth, England







Nicest place in the country!










You wish bournemouth looked like that
















Im from Doncaster


----------



## Twysted

Fort Frances, Ontario, Canada

Wet, dreary Rainy River district...lol


----------



## tomsheist

Elk Grove, CA


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


lol i never understood long threads.

why read through 283 pages?

I would much much rather use an MSN chat type window with real time live updates. Kinda like a live chat, only 'forum style' lol I'm not sure that even exists.

I dunno I never understood long threads haha



Most people don't read the whole thread on these types of topics...


----------



## DevilGear44

Cheyenne, Wyoming.

And yes Wyoming is a state. I checked.


----------



## Toybotaboy

Scotland







not exactly the sunniest place in the world, nor the biggest, but still nice enough for me!

Just want to dispel a few myths:
I haven't seen a haggis or the loch ness monster, 
we do have internet, 
we do speak English, 
we're not all ginger,
We don't all fight like Groundskeeper Willie,
We're the 2nd biggest country in the UK,
And we're not canadian :L

They'rea ll the questions I've been asked about Scotland over the internet, and they are all the answers I gave lol


----------



## ov3rl04d

Hello to all Im from USA (Virginia)


----------



## richardbb85

VA also


----------



## swearzy

Hi im from Australia, not many pc modding shops where i am so most of the time i order in. if your an aussie looking for awesome deals, try pcsuperstore awesome stuff


----------



## StarMick

Im from the Netherlands, Holland. Land of cheese, flowers (and maybe drugs xD)


----------



## jujdred

San Diego, CA, USA, EARTH, Milky Way


----------



## razor_amd

Hello to all, nice forum, just found it. This is my first post here









BTW I'm from Serbia.

Cheers


----------



## EGNICA

Good Evening -

Cool forum and hope I find the needed help to oc my 920 D0. This is my first post and I'm from Sacramento, CA.


----------



## Conspiracy

Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Born in St.Petersburg, Russia. Lived in Chicago for most of my life. Moved to Florida recently.


----------



## greg8west

Im from Manioba Canada!


----------



## defoLinY

Amherst MA, currently in Chengdu China


----------



## iamwardicus

From Norwalk, OH - living in Toledo, OH


----------



## rws1950

Edmond Oklahoma, just north (a few steps) of Oklahoma City. And I don't know how I wound up here??????


----------



## Saaz

From Durban - South Africa


----------



## barnyard

Colorado Springs, Colorado The people are rude, but the scenery can't be beat. I can see Pikes Peak from my backyard.


----------



## Harrier

Shrewsbury, England. Idk if anybody on these forums knows where Shrewsbury is, but it's about 40-50 miles from Birmingham


----------



## airplaneman

Born in Ottawa, Canada, currently living in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## BradleyW

UK, sheffield.
I love Toronto!


----------



## TheSandman

fort worth, TX

and this thread is old


----------



## k0rnh0li0

east side. CALI i'm new so i might as well REPRESENTINGS


----------



## Socom

Pasadena MD here


----------



## Brandon1337

Savannah, GA


----------



## [H]

I live on a farm in Eddyville, Iowa


----------



## Tricky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


UK, sheffield.
I love Toronto!


You would love Montreal a heck of alot more


----------



## Lord Xeb

Small town Pataskala, OH, USA. About 2000-3000 people here max!


----------



## NewbSlice

Cleveland OHIO, damn this thread is oldd


----------



## Dwayne Matheson

New to OC forum, bumped over from Hardware Canucks! From Winnipeg, MB Canada.


----------



## burton560

worcester, ma

Montreal is awesome....btw!


----------



## EricShiz

i live in Crappy Pennsylvania. but i came here to overclocked to get help on what stuff i should put in my dream PC.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Boston MA.


----------



## 2001ODISSEY

Hi everyone!
I just registered on the forum








I am a boy 23yo and I am from Italy (centre-south Italy 100 km from the beautiful Naples!). I am a gamer and would like to learn something about the OC... I just found this site with google and I did instantly register.
I got a mb a cpu a memory and other pieces and I'm going to assemble them, but I'll talk about this in the proper section.

For now, greetings to all!


----------



## BradleyW

United Kingdom Of Great Britian.


----------



## mrscott

Scotland, but came to the US (NJ) in 2004.


----------



## Hippe Hond

The Netherlands ^^.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

The US of A


----------



## Rude kaiser

Jamaica


----------



## tsunamikitsune

Dubuque, Iowa. Not a whole lot here, but I'll be heading off to college in Iowa City in just a few days.


----------



## Jessica Chen

If you mean where I was born, then *Canada*

If you mean where I live, then *Pennsylvania*

If you mean what my background is, then *China*


----------



## Lige

Seems to be very diverse. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Mitchell7

Scotland and welcome!


----------



## Raiden911

Bay Area, California, USA.


----------



## djsi38t

The foothills of the White Mountains in western Maine.


----------



## KG363

Miami, Florida, U.S.A


----------



## CrunchDude

Los Angeles, California, United States

This should be fun.









Hi everyone!


----------



## Rewoig

Hi

HerrviksnÃ¤s, VÃ¤rmdÃ¶, Stockholm, Sweden, (Europe)


----------



## SporkofdooM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


The foothills of the White Mountains in western Maine.


Another Mainah!

Bangor here









2 streets over from Stephen King actually


----------



## Riks

Northern Ireland

haiii


----------



## tangence

Canada bc


----------



## TTT

Canada AB


----------



## Wheelers Own

woah 3 BCs in a row.. I'm in Winnipeg.


----------



## Ladiesman101

Hannover Germany here bro
come over and ill show u some f-ed up parties


----------



## CrunchDude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101*


Hannover Germany here bro
come over and ill show u some f-ed up parties


What happens during these umm "interessanten Parties"?


----------



## SpammisT

Canada BC.

VANCOUVER!
Home of the 2010 Olympics


----------



## ROM3000

I'm located in the United States and the state of New York. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Seeing Red

I am also from the states. My home is in New Hampshire, but I go to school in South Carolina. Go Tigers!


----------



## GrommiZ

Norway =)


----------



## Shrimpykins

Baton Rouge, Louisiana, right down south in the good ol U.S. of A.


----------



## reaper~

The City of Angels...

that's L.A. btw.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## lilvipr05

Pheonix, Arizona


----------



## rammunition

Derby, Great Britain


----------



## Eastrider

Sevilla, Spain.

Actually, born on Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Native family (mother and father)


----------



## BakerBoy

Hey! I'm from Fairbanks, ALASKA! Yea! Computers run real nice up here! LOL!


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eastrider* 
Sevilla, Spain.

Actually, born on Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Native family (mother and father)

We're basically neighbors. My family is from Portugal


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
We're basically neighbors. My family is from Portugal









i am from portugal porto


----------



## ghettogeddy

cali baby


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Mio Michigan, hit me up michiganders


----------



## [email protected]'D

Middlesbrough, United Kingdom.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I currently live in Palm Beach, Florida. Used to live in the great country of Russia, moving to the USA after the wall came down and it went to ****.


----------



## lastmemory

Quebec , Canada


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i am from portugal porto


My family is not too far from there. We're from Aveiro.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Middlesbrough, United Kingdom.


Sheffield,UK. Not too far from your city lol.


----------



## Jest

I'm from Hamilton Ontario Canada. A search on this thread brings up nothing for the Hammer. That's a bummer, but at least there's some folks from other places in the Golden Horseshoe.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Kailua-Kona, Hawaii USA!!!


----------



## akeedthe

Colombo, Sri Lanka!!! Just below India


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I'm from La Crescent, Minnesota. It gets cold here.


----------



## aaronmonto

edit


----------



## ensu3

Lenexa, Kansas


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I'm from Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## :Dunky

Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Ujaho

Down under Australia, in Sydney


----------



## soadrocksever

Hi,

Lafayette Louisiana here.


----------



## Coloss

Tilburg, The Netherlands over here


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Northern michigan


----------



## Lens

Vancouver Island, BC, Canada


----------



## deathstorm

Johnstown, Ohio, U.S.A.


----------



## Boss Mosely

+1 for Dayton, Ohio


----------



## Satyrical

Greets from North Carolina.


----------



## KraziKarl

houston, texas!


----------



## killer290

Curacao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakeafee

I'm from Atlanta we've basically got Fry's computer wise down here there are some good ones though.


----------



## Ojay

greeting from malaysia!


----------



## BeOtCh

Abilene, Texas


----------



## thecwele

Europe, Serbia


----------



## Genie

Sweden, wooie!


----------



## 4x64

Houston Texas


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Toronto ON


----------



## KingMaddog

St. Petersburg, Florida here


----------



## cswinton

Kansas City here! Always looking for a good place to discuss gear. Long-time lurker finally registered.


----------



## sid0972

m sid, india


----------



## Mr.Merrypipe

Home of the redwoods, Cali.


----------



## Anthony21483

Dallas, TX here, -- just joined a few days ago and if i may say, this is a very helpful site, has helped me so far with so may questions that i have had recently


----------



## Crazycarl

hey just joined up a couple of days ago. just finally bothered to make my own account. Manchester Ct here


----------



## Volcom13

Seoul, South Korea!

Woohooo!!


----------



## Astro3000

*Hello to your all here from Denmark







)*
Hello to your all from this planet








If you want , visit our homapage , we are musicians








http://www.myspace.com/astro3000


----------



## frankhellon

HI Guys,
I am Frank Hellon from California. I have completed my graduation and looking for a job.I love to chat with my friends.


----------



## Quantum Man

Born and raised in New York! Living on Long Island now.


----------



## Greehine

Born in NY, now in NJ.


----------



## shEiD

NY here.


----------



## aaronmonto

edit


----------



## That_guy3

Born in strawberry fields, Raised in the Land of OZ.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

near the gulf coast in texas


----------



## oliphillips

Sarf Landan!


----------



## mark12386

Hi everyone, I'm from Springfield, Illinois and I absolutely llove reading these forums!!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Hello Hole, AZ


----------



## focus08

Eindhoven, The Netherlands


----------



## TwoDigitz

Eece Manchesstaw

Took my cue from my namesake Oli


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

miami fl


----------



## _Twitch_

Deep in the heart of Texas.
Well, North Texas that is.
Arlington, Texas.


----------



## Krakkenbus

Bangor, Northern Ireland


----------



## T191

Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## OSDCrusher

^^^ How is your build current if the 5870s haven't even come out yet?


----------



## T191

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
^^^ How is your build current if the 5870s haven't even come out yet?









NCIX.com Got me 2 XFX 5870's yesterday somehow .
I'm Super Lucky because now there completely sold out...

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=44...anufacture=XFX


----------



## tongrus

from china，shanghai~~~in Chinese is 上海-中国~ good night everybody~


----------



## elzhi

london. england.


----------



## OutlawPiper

San Diego, California (USA)


----------



## lastmemory

quebec , canada


----------



## Alexander

I'm from Georgia, in the USA, but at the time of posting I've been living in Japan for going on 3 years. Go Air Force.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Another hi from Croatia! Hi everyone! OCN rules!


----------



## Kimbo77

Hello everyone, greetings from Helsinki, Finland! Im a newbie at this overclocking stuff, mut want to learn more, thats why I joined. But this seems like a nice place also for beginners, so, see ya guys in the forums!


----------



## ge4253

Helloooo from England! I don't really know much about overclocking, but i decided i finally needed to join a good site like this to try and get some decent tech support for my seemingly never ending computer problems!!!!!


----------



## that-tom

hi from england, looking to overclock my rig so though i would join and look for some good advice on where to start.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *that-tom*


hi from england, looking to overclock my rig so though i would join and look for some good advice on where to start.


With your sig rig you shouldn't have any problems.

---edit---

Oh, and join the folding team hear on OCN, newbies.


----------



## poorpaddy

San Diego, CA


----------



## Lumi

NO QUESTIONS MAY BE ASKED HERE and I'm from the midwest of the USA.


----------



## SimRiv1993

Quebec,Canada


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lumi*


NO QUESTIONS MAY BE ASKED HERE and I'm from the midwest of the USA.


yes they can lol, and if not then why?

Gainesville GA, U.S.A.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
NO QUESTIONS MAY BE ASKED HERE and I'm from the midwest of the USA.

Why?


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity* 
hope it will grow fast,

I don't, I think it has grown too fast for its own good.

But welcome to OCN! People here are generally very glad to help you out with any problems you may have or just gawk at your cool setup/gf's tits.

Read TOS and don't break it(too much) and you'll fit right in!


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


I don't, I think it has grown too fast for its own good.

But welcome to OCN! People here are generally very glad to help you out with any problems you may have or just gawk at your cool setup/gf's tits.

Read TOS and don't break it(too much) and you'll fit right in!


gf's tits? Where's that thread? _searching_


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


gf's tits? Where's that thread? _searching_


Well really that was just me when someone posted a shot of his motherboard or something and his GF was holding them up in a low cut top. Of course that is what he was trying to show off in the first place, not the board...


----------



## cytrik

currently i live Guatemala, but i travel around a lot, grew up in FL, traveled around all of the southeastern US, been to NY,Cali (flew there)
then traveled through mexico, all the way south to panama, and everything in between, or a good part of it xD


----------



## DREW326

Hello all..northern cali here...just here to learn as much as I can from everyone and share anything if I can.


----------



## Ladiesman101

Germany here man


----------



## TedSheckler

Hey, I'm from Sudbury, Canada. I'm a noob just looking to figure out a few things. See you around.


----------



## Tatakai All

Aloha everyone Kailua, Oahu on the board.


----------



## judenihal

I live in Pittsburgh, but I am from Sri Lanka, Australia, Singapore and Brunei.


----------



## mothow

Im from my Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyz72

from PA,just moved to florida.


----------



## toofu

Minnesota eh,







No snow yet, you know eh?

JKJK I am from Minnesota, but i don't know anyone that actually says "eh" (pronounced aye)


----------



## petkow

Greetings from eastern Europe, Bulgaria to be more precise.


----------



## Aick

whats up in Florida!


----------



## seekermz

I'm from Mozambique!


----------



## technoredneck95

Alabama here.


----------



## TexasScott

Where its always hot...S.Texas...


----------



## Airstev

Greetings from Hungary!


----------



## WoF

directly...and unfourtunately frm mexico...
why i jst cant born in...USA,Spain,China...hahaha...


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoF*


directly...and unfourtunately frm mexico...
why i jst cant born in...USA,Spain,China...hahaha...


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WoF* 
directly...and unfourtunately frm mexico...
why i jst cant born in...USA,Spain,China...hahaha...

Hey, what's wrong with Mexico?


----------



## 5c0073r

The DEEP South. Lil place called Gopher Ridge


----------



## [CyGnus]

I just registered to the forum, I am from Portugal, Lisbon great stores here with very overcloking capability. I hope i learn more in this forum cheers.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
I just registered to the forum, I am from Portugal, Lisbon great stores here with very overcloking capability. I hope i learn more in this forum cheers.

mais um PortuguÃªs tenho que criar um clube
lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Blooder hey ao menos nao andamos sozinhos por aqui lol porta-te


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


from PA,just moved to florida.










i feel for you, i moved out last year and everything there is still going up in price except for the money you make at work..


----------



## hafast

Bowser, British Columbia, New Build Today, it oc's well. i have no fans lol.


----------



## hafast

with no fans


----------



## photonmoo

I from Victoria, Australia...about 200kms east of Melbourne.

The cows and wombats are into modding down here, woohoo

*puts another shrimp on the barbie*


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


Well really that was just me when someone posted a shot of his motherboard or something and his GF was holding them up in a low cut top. Of course that is what he was trying to show off in the first place, not the board...


Haha, I think you're referring to the Prolimatech thread, where the dude had his fiances boobs behind the Megashadow. I dunno if it was a comparison...megashadow vs boobs


----------



## [email protected]

Hello all, overclocking noob from The Netherlands here...


----------



## hartleaa

wasup everybody names Aj, Im in the pissant of a town called Georgetown located in Ohio. No mod stores nearby me lol. Either drive about 40 minutes or just order it online, I prefer online though. Just built my first comp.Gotta 750 w power supply, 750 sli mobo with one gts 250 graphics card. 21 inch monitor for the true hearted gamers, and a 2.4 cpu that I have overclocked to 3.2 with a V8 heatsink. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCer* 
Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!

Here.


----------



## bosnjaka

Sup I just joined and I'm from Canada eh?


----------



## hafast

Go Canada, ya Southern Ontario gets the canadacomputers.com line of stores, used to live in Kingston, Ontario. I miss that store but they still have 6.66 shipping to anywhere in Canada so i guess i may order from there still. BTW this is not an ad lol, i just like the store and miss it.


----------



## Eastrider

Any other spanish here? I'm thinking on start a club if there's enough crowd


----------



## eln5001

I'm a university student at Penn State and I was born here. I've never been a fan of forums because I'm never sure where to post things. This one will be especially hard because I know extremely little about computers and their inner-workings. So, wish me luck.
Emily


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eln5001*


I'm a university student at Penn State and I was born here. I've never been a fan of forums because I'm never sure where to post things. This one will be especially hard because I know extremely little about computers and their inner-workings. So, wish me luck.
Emily


Just post anything in the hardware news section. It will get moved to the right place by a mod pretty quick.









It's true but I'm joking.. they don't like that.


----------



## 856Media

Camden County, NJ. Collingswood Area.


----------



## xXitsmechrisXx

Representing Houston, TX. Harris County


----------



## XiDillon

-From Michigan, anybody have an extra room? looking to get the heck out.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
-From Michigan, anybody have an extra room? looking to get the heck out.

Not unless you plan on flying to Oahu.


----------



## ericld

Someone should take this and use a map of the world like Google Maps, and place everyone who posts here on the map. Then, when we move our curser over a certain place , it would list all the members at that location. That would be rad.


----------



## Guitarist

Orange County, CA but I am up in Santa Barbara attending the junior college for now!


----------



## fern

im from Philippines









and very new here in overclock.net


----------



## Fearlessleader

Hello,
I just join up and wanted to say Yo. I am veteran builder since about 95, I guess but the overclocking thing is just a few years now but I think that make me a 47 year old Geek ;-/ I am now living here in Portland, TN 30 miles outside of Nashville after moving from Buffalo NY 4 years ago were I used to run a white box Pc shop out of my house.
I am currently running:
Gaming rig
Asus P6t deluxe
I7 920 at 4GHZ
6GB CORSAIR TR3X6G1600C8D
Velociraptor 300gb
2 320gb Seagate raided
Asus 4870x2
TT 750w Modular PSU
CHIEFTEC Dragon 14 bay server case modded with a drop-in Koolance INX720 with 340 CPU block. BTW I have using this same case almost since I started building *LOL*
Vista 64, Win 7 Ultimate, Ubuntu

I am currently banging on the keyboard my Hackintosh
Ga -p35-DS3L
E8500 OC 3.8ghz (air)
4gb PC2 8500 CORSAIR Dominator
ATI hd4850
150gb Raptor X
TT Soprano RS
720w ABS Tagan PSU
Mac OS 10.5.8, Win 7 beta and Snow Leopard soon to come.

After all these years with my old cheiftec I am in the process of transplanting it's organs into a:

CM Stacker 830 with a all new custom water cool system. Yep No more kit stuff for me!

Feser 360 mouted on the back with a Swiftech rad box
Black ice 240 mounted on the inside on the floor for a dual loop system, this part of the loop is for the GPU 4870x2
Laing D5 pump mounted to the --->
PRIMOCHILL TYPHOON III Reservoir System
Swiftech MCW30 NB Block
Koolance CPU-350AC
Swiftech Caldera 4870X2 Cooling block
11 or 15 not sure yet Coolink SWiF2-1201 fans for the case and rads
I am thinking about upgrading the PSU to SILVERSTONE STRIDER ST1000 or whatever decent 1 Kilo-watt I can find a good deal on?
Upgrading my raid to a pair of Seagate 1.5 TB's

Then My wife took claim om my Koolance INX720.
So now I got the hack a hole in the top of her
Full modded Lian Li PC-A10B
I think that is what it is I bought it used. I also got one the those
Foxconn Blackops that Newegg was giving away for 75 bucks a few weeks back 
And I will stick a Q9550 it that with 4gb DDR3 Ballistix Tracer she just had to have them damn lights ya know. I just hope the memory plays well with the Blackops they can be finicky with memory?
Well then she scooped my Koolance CPU-340 too. She was digging around in my Video card box and scooped a herself pair of Asus 4850's I had too. You see the trend here don't YA. Yep she loves to get her hands on my toy! opps toys ;-) Well since this was her first Water cooled, I had to get her a pair Swiftech mcw60 rev2 GPU water blocks she was just not having the Dual Orbs that were on them in her new water cooled system. I will more the likely have to do something with the NB on the Blackops to like another MCW30 to fix the cheesy block they used I guess from what I was reading about it.

Well that's the current statics of our projects. So I thought good time to join the forum when I got my hands full of new adventure because I am sure going to need some advice at some point and just maybe I can help someone else too.

I am Fearlessleader (Michael) and my wife is well (Natasha) No just kidding her name is Sunni (Tina) and I would really be great-full when she comes around asking holes in one of you guys Be Nice !!!!. BTW she is from Austria we met on line sharing music in Napster How cool is that !!!!

Well that my rant I hope to meet some cool folks along the way and gee I hope I don't get flamed just yet.

Peace


----------



## JorgyBaby

I live in the heart of England, Yorkshire!


----------



## whickerzzz

im from Quebec Montreal, in Canada


----------



## GuardDawg30

Hey guys my first post @overclock...I am from Greensburg Pa about 20 minutes away form Pittsburgh..I am getting ready to mod my Cosmos S that is on its way hopefully by Monday or Tuesday I should have it..I got so many more ideas from the Cosmos Club here...I plan on sharing my first real mod with you guys..Love the site so far very informative and the members seem really knowledgeable..I hope i will be able to help and give good advice also.:


----------



## Zensou

Originally Odessa, Ukraine.
Live in Pennsylvania, USA now.


----------



## Intelship

About 3 miles away from Petra's Tech Shop, San Jose CA.


----------



## quadcitytechie

Iowa here, just ordered my Antec 1200 for my first build. Will post some questions in other part of forum.


----------



## Freakn

Brisbane, Australia, be where I am.

Be talking to you soon no doubt


----------



## dooped

Im from good ol' New Hampshire, if you don't know where it is of have never heard of us then look at Google Maps lol...


----------



## Crunkles

Well I'm currently down south in Georgia, originally from Connecticut.


----------



## RazorLog

I am from India


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intelship*


About 3 miles away from Petra's Tech Shop, San Jose CA.


STOP BRAGGING!!!!









OT im from Florida. and geez what an old old old topic, pretty long as well.


----------



## Enigma8750

Im from Dead in the middle of Alabama. Calera Alabama. the true middle of the state.


----------



## xquisit

Los Angeles, 2x microcenters around meeeeeee..hmmm silicon valley or go to the OC? =) Either way I'm going to see sexy females along the wy.

Salammmmm ladddies ;]


----------



## blasphemy

Connecticut


----------



## FloofyFox

Petra's Tech Shop! Sweeeeet.

I live in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## XJBluto

Gateway to the West..............


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am from Ohio in the USA


----------



## Gen

Me from Okie homa, USA


----------



## Interpolation

(blame) Canada.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


(blame) Canada.


It's all Canada's fault


----------



## booby219

Gilbert AZ baby. yeah the only somewhat good computer store is Frys Electronics. newegg.com cost cheaper even if i do next day shipment.


----------



## myresolution_72

Temple Hills, Maryland. We have not a single tech store. Just Best Buy, Staples, etc. and those stores still sell a 2400Pro for $75.


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Los Angeles, 2x microcenters around meeeeeee..hmmm silicon valley or go to the OC? =) Either way I'm going to see sexy females along the wy.

Salammmmm ladddies ;]


Microcenters?

From where I come (Not where I live) we have tanned chicks literally all around


----------



## wolfpack122

Montreal, Quebec


----------



## Varad Dilip Choudhari

i am from Karad, Maharashtra, India.


----------



## bahmtf

Willard, Missouri


----------



## EMP7Y

Naples Florida!


----------



## Reflux

Angus, Scotland


----------



## Mara

Temecula, California


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eastrider*


Microcenters?

From where I come (Not where I live) we have tanned chicks literally all around










I literally live on the beach so being around firing tanned chicks is apart of my everyday life.


----------



## dzalias

It matters not how many "chicks" you live around. 'Cause lord knows none of you is gettin' any of that!

I'm from St. Petersburg, FL. I live in Milton, Delaware. Soon, I'm moving to Fort Walton Beach, FL.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dzalias*


It matters not how many "chicks" you live around. 'Cause lord knows none of you is gettin' any of that!

I'm from St. Petersburg, FL. I live in Milton, Delaware. Soon, I'm moving to Fort Walton Beach, FL.


Spoken from some random who probably doesn't even know how to approach anyone but a his own mom.


----------



## wirehead

I am from New York!


----------



## bigstan

Hey, me too from New York..


----------



## fang_laluna

Sydney, Australia thank you.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## xuard

L.a.


----------



## ness

Belgrad,Serbia


----------



## twich12

massachusetts (USA) best place i can go for pc stuff is probably compusa... which is laughable so i usually go on newegg... occasionally amazon and crazypc


----------



## Newbie2009

Dublin, Ireland!


----------



## sbrick

I decided to build my first computer and purchased the CoolerMaster 932 HAF. UPS is supposed to deliver the new case this coming Monday, 10-23-09. I am considering the MSI mobo 790FX-GD70 and an AMD Phenom II x4 965 for starters. Will be putting in a good fan controller and would appreciate some recommendations on controllers that will work with the stock fans in this case. A CoolerMaster representative told me I needed to be able to deliver 6-7 watts of power to each of the 230mm fans in this case, so I don't want to purchase a controller that can not handle the power draw of these fans.


----------



## JohnDProb

toronto canada i just moved back here from living in africa someone tell me where i can find actual stores to buy mod parts?
parents still dont trust the internet and buying online even though i have a software and hardware firewall


----------



## Kaoz

Bronx, Ny what what :-D


----------



## SonDa5

Los Angeles, CA USA.


----------



## xdanisx

Massachusetts, and yes, I'm a m*******... Sometimes...


----------



## L3gacy

Los Angeles,CA USA

happy to keep this small tradition alive XD


----------



## lemerex

Fort Worth, TX USA

Brand new member and AMD Overclocker!!!

www.youtube.com/user/lemerex1


----------



## digim0n

Vinkovci, Croatia


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Albania









even though I've been living in Italy since I was little


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


Massachusetts, and yes, I'm a m*******... Sometimes...


Takes one to know one - Woburn here - north of Boston.

Silicon valley of the East, 95 Corridor from us down to the Waltham area....


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Portsmouth, Virginia baby. No place like it, and no place ever will be lol.


----------



## sxyadii

India


----------



## FiX

New Zealand


----------



## hermitmaster

Hugo, MN. I hate snow.


----------



## Ethatron

El Salvador, probably the only one with a 5870 within half a million square kilometers ...


----------



## SpammisT

Inside my Antec 902.

And which my Antec 902 that resides within a home in Vancouver.


----------



## compguy57

From the Chicago area of the Midwest United States.


----------



## twowheelmotion

The Bay Area, in California. Happy Halloween freaks


----------



## Nexus6

Atlanta, Georgia. Happy Halloween OCNers!!!!!!


----------



## j3ear92

i am from singapore ! =)


----------



## SpeedwayNative

Speedway, IN

Home of the Indianapolis 500, Real Racing!

Life Begins @ 220mph!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frabex

I'm from Portugal. 
I'm new here!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frabex*


I'm from Portugal. 
I'm new here!


mais um de portugal
Ã© muita peixe (fish)


----------



## monkeybhoy

hey guys, im from Wishaw in Scotland


----------



## caraboose

I've been here for a while, but hell don't mean I can't post here or nothin' eh?
I'm from Springbank, Alberta, which is just outside of Calgary


----------



## [c0d3r]

Pakistan


----------



## mitchrapp

I just joined the forums. Looks like a nice place to learn.

I'm from Michigan (USA). Nice to be here.


----------



## rhadamanthus

Glasgow, Scotland. been playing with linux for over a year now, still lost lol


----------



## SLeeZeY

Thurrock, Essex, UK

































But now I live in Clacton-on-Sea


----------



## umzie6316cm

Greetings to all,, I'm from Bandung,, Indonesia...


----------



## jaxjoe

Greeting gents & gals:

Jaxjoe posting. I live in Jacksonville Fl and semi-retired teach the occasional univ. course. Mostly you can find me on N. Florida tidals fishing for speckled-trout & Reds. I build my own AMD kit(s) all running under UBUNTU. 
I tend to keep kit a long time ... my oldest is AMD-2600+/Gbt. Newest is just getting a shake_out:

AMD_965 w/stock hs/fan
MSI_790-gd70
BFG_9800-gtx+ : 190.xx Linux driver
Seagate 500-G sATA
LiteOn_BR/cd
2x2G Crucial [email protected] < I trust those guys...>
full tower case w/650 Antech power .. three casefans 
Hanns 28" LCD @ 1920x1200
Logitec webcam
classic ( 20 yo ) Fujitsu clickity-clack keyboard

Currently running UBUNTU x32-Jaunty_9.04 until x64_10.4_LTS shows up next April.

Current PHORONIX-TEST-SUITE benchmarks:

scimark2 (FFT) ... 615
lightsmark ........... 480
unigine-tropics..... 37.3 --- sanctuary.... 44.6


----------



## LCK

Hey thheerre.
Just joined, I was referred here by a friend. He goes by The Master Chief on this nifty site.
I'm from a crappy little town in Minnesota.


----------



## Philbar71

i'm from Suffolk Virginia, USA


----------



## Shinpu

I am from Norway, quite far away from the USA :=


----------



## addest3

I live in north carolina in the united states.

It sucks... small towns... nothing to do....


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Yay I'm in Zagreb, Croatia







boring here, and I got banned from a forum for NO reason.







People suck balls sometimes...


----------



## xgeko2

Tampa FLORIDA!!! =D


----------



## rsolmn

Cleveland Ohio USA


----------



## camboh

Sorry to bug, but how do you post a new thread? Driving me nuts that I am too ******ed to figure it out. Anyone please respond


----------



## Lefty67

Im in Canada. Its nice


----------



## nelson007

From Portugal but live in London


----------



## Ulver

Hi everyone,
I'm Brazilian but living in psycho-Japan for now.

Cheers


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icyulay*


Dude i live in Australia and it aint shi**y it is just where you live man


i was gunna say the same thing, sunshine coast QLD for the win

btw join the aussie OCN club here, if you want that is







, link in my sig


----------



## Escape89

I am from Estonia. I live very close to Tallinn. Anyway it's a small country south of Finland. Everything is almost twice as expensive as in US, that sucks.


----------



## deadlyrhythm

new here as well. From Canada, IN THE CAPITAL. been at overclocking for a year now. Planning my first all out water build with the i7 920 very soon. so i will be selling pc shortly on here and on techpowerup.com forums. hope i can contribute here.


----------



## Pings

San Jose, California (silicon valley) USA.


----------



## jck

I live about 40 miles N of Clearwater on the west coast (gulf side) of Florida


----------



## blessing46

Hello,
I am a newbie here and i am fom Germany.
I am proud to be a member here.
Blessing46


----------



## co2

i newbie from indonesia


----------



## Jonny321321

Hi im new im from england hertfordshire, harpenden
a nice forum (after searching around i found here, i was banned from vistax64 cos i asked the admin for help)

http://www.harpenden-east.neighbourh...enden-Sign.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...r_Memorial.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...h_Street_3.jpg

just some photos of harpenden (a nice place but a small town in hertfordshire uk with 30,000 people!








Christmas lights on soon


----------



## Flipmc

Greetings from Philippines xD


----------



## Tech-Boy

Costa Rica


----------



## shetu

HI
I am from Bangladesh.


----------



## deathshad

Hey. Australia. Aussie aussie aussie


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

YaY Croatia again!


----------



## 98uk

<3 Croatia, nice country.

Not as nice as Slovenia though


----------



## a.agustin1908

Hello! thanks for letting me enjoy this great community. im hoping to get alot of future information and updates for my next great rig of massive investments lol South California , Beach city Area


----------



## Jonny321321

Yo im from england, hertfordshire!


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonny321321* 
Yo im from england, hertfordshire!

been to london, have family there. very nice place


----------



## deeznutz253

Hey I just got this old computer but works great and I decided to join and see what new things I can do in the computer world. I'm from the Pacific North West and I look forward to learning from pros. Thanks


----------



## Lyfskills

Hello from Ohio!


----------



## Dreadlock

What's going on people?? I'm from FL Boca Raton!!!


----------



## hubwub

Greetings from North Side Chicago!!!


----------



## zervun

Portland, OR here


----------



## Sirrush

I'm from good old S(l)urrey BC... Home of- you know what, I'm not gunna go there, might get banned or something if I finish that thought.


----------



## mr.kago

Hello Everybody !! im froom in egypt in alex Egypt is a country of civilization do want any bady to come to egypt


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.kago*


Hello Everybody !! im froom in egypt in alex Egypt is a country of civilization do want any bady to come to egypt


Unlucky with Algeria last night


----------



## mr.kago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Unlucky with Algeria last night










Yes, it was the Egyptian team in case of bad psychological impact of the public after the work of Algerian riots 
By the way of any country you are 
uk!


----------



## 98uk

Didn't know of any riots, just saw Algerians celebrating here and it was on the BBC.

I am in England.


----------



## mr.kago

you can send me your email I want to speak with you Because I want to come to England as soon as


----------



## 98uk

Heh... sorry, no, I don't deal with immigration.

I am on the forum and you can PM me if needs be.


----------



## mr.kago

Did not mean to help the migration I want to know the conditions of living in uk


----------



## 98uk

Well, I have a PM box. Click on my name and go "send a private message..."


----------



## haza1981

Newcastle UK

Cold and wet right now


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

London, KY ... ugh

you ever feel like you hate where you live? yup.


----------



## marsey99

merseyside uk baby

nothing better than a wet and windy november night...nope...hold on thats wrong, i ment anythings didnt i?


----------



## HandOfDoom

Hi, I'm from Sutton Coldfield, which is near Birmingham UK. As far as computer shops go there's the dreaded PC World of course, but there's also quite a few independents too such as the Computer Exchange in Birmingham, which is a good place to get new and used games, DVDs, hardware and software. Then there's a massive computer fair every Saturday at the National Exhibition Centre, so we're quite well served here for computer stuff.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## nguyhen4wd

Caracas, Venezuela !!! in South America of course !!! xD


----------



## 1d10t

Greet..I'm from Indonesia


----------



## p1tbull

LUDHIANA INDIA 
the sincity lolz


----------



## SP3C573R

Cape Coral, Florida


----------



## Digital Artist

Hello fellow international Overclockers!
I'm from Vienna, Austria.
But I live in Orlando, Florida


----------



## Liselotte

Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Columbus ohio. go bucks!!!!


----------



## ricklen

The Netherlands ^^


----------



## Cyberbot

Aalborg, Denmark.


----------



## LTC

RÃ¸dekro, Denmark


----------



## DarthBeavis

Oregon . . .USA


----------



## adventfred

Trinidad and tobago


----------



## felipeanon

Brazil


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felipeanon* 
Brazil

Can I come visit? I would love to study Jewy Jitsu there. I studied in the US and A under this Sensei


----------



## Enigma8750

The Center of Alabama. USA. Calera. Home of the largest deposits of chemical lime in the country. No windshield is safe around here.


----------



## noobst3R

Zoersel, Belgium. It's next to Antwerp.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Guaynabo, Puerto Rico (Thats just south of San Juan)


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I'm still from CROATIA!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## pumpkineater

Hey guys,

My name is Peter. In the past year I've gone from knowing nothing about computers to building my own gaming computer. I'm still not that good at taking care of my computer like viruses, spyware, rootkits, and so on. I would like to know everything about Windows and all it's files. But I'm learning. I also want to learn programming. I live in the Unites States, in the state of Illinois. My new goal is to overclock my computer. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Maximous

My name is Markus and im from Norway. Im about to buy/build my second gaming computer and im interesting in overclocking my sweet baby








. Hope to get some nice and learning answers here. In front, thanks...


----------



## AzNfOrLyFe

California!!

But currently stationed in South Korea!


----------



## Devilywan88

Hi guys im from Malaysia!


----------



## Nyerf

Savage Minnesota!
And 9k ppd for your folding team


----------



## N?N?e(R)(C)AE?C'E>>Oz

Hey I'm from Australia... It's hot down here


----------



## Traeumt

Istanbul Turkey here its neither cold nor hot lol


----------



## i_haz_a_bike

Grafton, Ohio here!


----------



## Infrabasse

I think this thread is pretty much useless. 
We have our location setup in our profile, so our entry would be kinda redondant.

Maybe make the thread a little more interesting and setup a poll with a selection by continent ...


----------



## wanamingo

Hi! Argentinian half blood Italian so now living In Italy


----------



## diablo41

I just joined the forum, I live in Fort Worth Texas, hopefully moving to a warmer place in a few months (Florida) too cold here in Texas...lol its 38 and raining BLAH I feel like I am back in NJ.


----------



## mrfajita

I am in northern Colorado


----------



## xquisit

Los Angeles, California

Too bad I don't like bacon-wrapped-hotdogs, they are everywhere!


----------



## headcase9

Durham NH. Wonder if anyone knows where that is


----------



## michaelthegeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*


Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?


herriman, UT


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Lancashire, England here


----------



## Heady

I'm in Northern Indiana but a Detroit and Chicago sports faithful.


----------



## Chenec

Vancouver, Canada
testing post


----------



## {Xplosive}spEEd

I'm from Indiana


----------



## Malus

Athens - Greece but workin in Adelaide - Australia.


----------



## filipin0yboi

san jiego carifornia


----------



## vietunit

San Gabriel, Southern California


----------



## robmcrock

adelaide, australia


----------



## Tryxx

Currently in the process of moving from the DFW metroplex in Texas to Kansas.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

San Jose, California. Tech centeral of the US!


----------



## Shanahan

Boston, MA baby!


----------



## Lord

I am from Pakistan but live in United Arab Emirates


----------



## sid0972

hi i am from india.....can anyone tell me how do i start a new thread?


----------



## Ganom

Im from boring maryland.


----------



## frigginacky

Indiana here.


----------



## Wakki

Hi

I'm Wakki from Belgium. Just joined the forums...


----------



## Moparman

Im from South of St.Louis Missouri.


----------



## fencefeet

CALLEY-FORN-EEA

as our governor likes to say it


----------



## Jackeduphard

I am from Utah, kkaaaaold out here right now ......


----------



## CatfishSoup

toronto Canada


----------



## Loosenut

South of St. Louis in good ole Perryville lol, what a **** hole


----------



## MoBeeJ

WOW ALL THESE PPL FROM DIFF PLACES.
I AM FROM Lebanon







.
Were prices are so high u can't buy.


----------



## jemping

Brooklyn, New York


----------



## BenRK

I'm from over there. *points*


----------



## DJ BIG T

Orlando,FL just join like what im reading here...


----------



## Replex

Best country in the world...
Norway ofc


----------



## i-Noob

Bronx, New York!


----------



## NotUrAvrgG33k

Las Vegas, Nevada is where I'm from. Oh what a city, full of sin I think I'm the only g33k around, haha. I'm still doing a work in progress, been close to a year and still not finished. Always looking to build better or upgrade what I already have. Just got my Hauppage tuner card so I can't wait to install, a Christmas present from me to me


----------



## backhandslap

Luton, UK


----------



## Bacchus

Hey from montreal, Quebec


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

GUESS from where i'm from??!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


GUESS from where i'm from??!



lol


----------



## MT Stringer

Hello from Channelview, Tx, just east of Houston. I'm not sure how I found this place,but I think I am going to like it. Very diverse crowd.

Saltwater fishing and sports photography are my main interests. I am in the process of setting up another PC or two (lots of parts) to go along with my main PC and laptop using our wireless home network.

I've got questions to ask but I'm not ready yet, and I would just forget your advice by the time I was ready to use it. 
Mike


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


lol


do you know???!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Costa Rica


----------



## calebchosen

IÂ´m from lisbon, Portugal. And iÂ´m a new member too


----------



## C:EXE

hi, i am from Croatia, just joined, wanna to see how are things hanging over the big lake


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C:EXE* 
hi, i am from Croatia, just joined, wanna to see how are things hanging over the big lake









AAAAA Di si....jao....welcome







Iz kojeg grada?









Welcome both of ya!


----------



## [email protected]

Iam from Germany, Hi @ all =)


----------



## Preim

New Zealand


----------



## HA3AP

Born and lived most of my life in Ukraine, 5 years ago moved to Toronto, Canada, where I currently live...


----------



## EpicToast

Canada.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HA3AP* 
Born and lived most of my life in Ukraine, 5 years ago moved to Toronto, Canada, where I currently live...

That's quite the move.


----------



## ovyeminem

Romania.


----------



## om3n

I'm from MI, United States.


----------



## DeathAvenger

Montreal,Canada







got to love it here


----------



## sandramathews

Hi!
I am from Brisbane, Australia.This is very nice city in Australia and Brisbane is very famous for its beaches. I like this city so much. Weather of this city is cool and pleasant.


----------



## timon1991

I'M FROM HOLLAND, the country where you can smoke weed legaly and even BUY IT LEGALY.... i love that.
everyone is saying that smoking f**ks up your mind... but im smoking from my 14th.
and still (if im clear hehe) I have no hard time with learning and working here, doing my second electric education in leeuwarden......

!!!!LOVE YOUR LIFE!!!!---!!!!RESPECT!!!!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Born in Southhaven Mississippi.

Raised in Little Rock Arkansas.

Learned to drive in Avon Indiana.

Currently live in Hamilton Ohio.


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Tucson, AZ United States


----------



## Logical Civilian

I'm from a little town in Maine, USA. Not a lot of people down here know too much about computers. I feel nice knowing that I know as much as I do with a town only populated with 6,000 people.


----------



## Eviljoker88

Well im from Seattle, then i joined the airforce and moved to texas then delaware then California and now im in Japan. Im new to this site but i have alot of computer building experiance and a fair bit of overclocking experiance. if anyone has questions let me know and ill be more than happy to try and answer them. iv messed around with Intel a bit but iv used AMD most of the time.


----------



## Goobers

Sunshine Coast, Australia


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Australia melbournee


----------



## Cipri

Craiova , Romania !


----------



## calebchosen

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## nuniksais

Manila, Philippines


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eviljoker88*


Well im from Seattle, then i joined the airforce and moved to texas then delaware then California and now im in Japan. Im new to this site but i have alot of computer building experiance and a fair bit of overclocking experiance. if anyone has questions let me know and ill be more than happy to try and answer them. iv messed around with Intel a bit but iv used AMD most of the time.


Japan? You lucky SOB


----------



## gtsteviiee

Manila, Philippines... ;D


----------



## Ithinkofweirdnames

Michigan, United States. But my ethnicity is Saudi Arabian.


----------



## tincanman

Houston
the home of Directron.com
my friend knows directron's owner(friends)








i'm dead serious


----------



## cyclometric

I'm in windblown, cold Palm Springs, California, but my tree is Hungarian on the maternal side, Romanian on the other.

Happy Holidays, everybody.


----------



## Kjekse

Norwaaay


----------



## Kjekse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Replex*


Best country in the world...
Norway ofc










Norge eier! / Norway Owns


----------



## 1june

Eesti omab!/ Estonia owns!


----------



## sosikwitit

British Columbia,Canada!!

*Luongo better be starter!*


----------



## Fox_Smash

Argentina


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Gilbert, Arizona, USA


----------



## bluebunny

dang over 5 years and still going strong

im from Denver, Colorado btw


----------



## DennisC

Elk Grove, CA


----------



## Spartan.Ex

Bratislava, Slovakia (Central Europe)


----------



## dajez

im from Belgium


----------



## haru15b

San Marcos, Ca...near San Diego


----------



## apostolis21

Hello there! I am from Athens, Greece!


----------



## Driftex

Malaysia ~


----------



## cloudcws

Malaysian too over here.


----------



## slepuwlt

Halifax, Canada

Hello to all


----------



## xDuBz

jersey city, new jersey

hi? hello?


----------



## Kronom

Hi, I'm from Mexico


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Croatia!!!!


----------



## sosikwitit

Beautiful British Columbia (what it says on license plates...)


----------



## detroitpc313

Even though he asked this ? 6 years ago.. I am from Bloomfield Hills Michigan


----------



## Jamanious

New Zealand, Auckland specifidally.


----------



## kitsunisan

Minneapolis, MN. Damn, I'm cold here.


----------



## Eggy

Checking in from the D.C. Metro area go Ravens!


----------



## Jocelyn84

From Philly, but live in Pittsburgh QQ


----------



## ajds

from markham,Canada


----------



## Jason4eveR

From Philippines. Mabuhay...


----------



## Intelship

San Jose, California

Home of.... Petras, and SVC WooP WooP


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Croatia


----------



## BagelBuilder

Dublin, Ireland. Rainy all the time


----------



## GekzOverlord

Biiiiiiiiiiiirmingham! , UK here, Downside is i dont have a brummy accent >.<


----------



## Pheatton

Well I currently live just outside of Richmond VA. I was born at Homestead Airforce Base, then moved to San Francisco then to Los Angeles then to Atlanta GA and then to Richmond.

My dad was in the Navy for 29 years.


----------



## DrunkenLizard

Northwestern WI here


----------



## Logical Civilian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrunkenLizard*


Northwestern WI here


I have a friend who lives in Appleton.


----------



## DJ4th

Living in Japan, but from Houston, Texas USA. Awesome and very helpful site!


----------



## Skbzi

Hey, I'm also from TX!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

GUESS FRINCKIN WHAT????

Im from Croatia....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


GUESS FRINCKIN WHAT????

Im from Croatia....


Shut up already, no one cares.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Shut up already, no one cares.


I hate you too









Nah, just joking..I know you dont mean it


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4th*


Living in Japan, but from Houston, Texas USA. Awesome and very helpful site!


Lucky SOB


----------



## MrMonger

From NY..Just got a new PC and hoping to learn a bit more about overclocking it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMonger* 
From NY..Just got a new PC and hoping to learn a bit more about overclocking it.

It is not a Dell is it?


----------



## MrMonger

Nope, got it from systemax. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...p?Sku=SYX-1032 ..Don't know why it isn't available anymore, but works great with all my games.


----------



## chaines51

Lol, what's wrong with Dells?

I'm from Texas.

I'm currently working on my first build, so figured I might as well join.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I be the OP has not even been on here for Years! LOL

From beautiful Costa Rica!


----------



## MrMonger

I was looking into Dell's alienwares at first, but they were extremely overpriced. The NZXT case my pc came with looks better anyway.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMonger* 
I was looking into Dell's alienwares at first, but they were extremely overpriced. The NZXT case my pc came with looks better anyway.

Nice, be sure to put your system in your sig.


----------



## chaines51

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


I be the OP has not even been on here for Years! LOL

From beautiful Costa Rica!


Last Activity: 09-07-09

Oh, but he HAS


----------



## EGuitarStar

Hello and a Happy New Year from London, UK


----------



## justawareofme

I'm from Stony Point, NC!! Just overclocked my 1st Computer!!!!Thanks!


----------



## xGTx

Me from Maldonado, Uruguay, a bit far huh?


----------



## Jumbo360

Australia, Melbourne
Home of the mcg


----------



## Redwoodz

Been a follower for a long time,finally decided to join.Happy New Year!


----------



## Wile-E-Coyote

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redwoodz* 
Been a follower for a long time,finally decided to join.Happy New Year!

I hear ya, I have been "lurking" quite a while myself


----------



## zoneuk

UK, sheffield


----------



## reks_One

whats up all!! just joinned


----------



## Tavar246

Welcome^^ im also new here im a pc gamer and also built computers here my rig

System Specs
CPU maker:
CPU:AMD x2 4800
Motherboard:GeForce 6100
GPU maker:
Graphics Card:NVIDIA 9600gt
Memory:4gb DDR2 800MHz
Hard Drive:500GB
Optical Drive:CD-RW/DVD-RW
Power Supply:OZ 500w
Display:samsung "46"
Case:AM2
Operating System:windows xp 32bit
Cooling
CPU:stock
Speeds
CPU
Stock:2.40GHz
Overclocked:2.87GHz

planing on doing a other rig very soon


----------



## EvilRootSa

Hello all. St.Paul, MN. Just moved here from Anchorage, Ak. Signing in with my first post. Cheers.

ERA


----------



## sosikwitit

BC Canadas "Hood"


----------



## DeltaDevil1961

Jeff AKA DeltaDevil1961 Faild MOBO but hey i just wanted to say yo from Jesup Iowa


----------



## btwalter

figured I haven't posted in this thread yet.
SLC, UT. Any other OCN'ers in or around SLC?


----------



## alex2005oc

Greetings from Greece


----------



## AMOCO

hi there alex2005oc,welcome to OCN.Enjoy & have fun


----------



## Zexs

Hello guys

Recommended by a friend and here I am. Never been a overclocker but I know I will have fun learning with the best.


----------



## AMOCO

welcome to OCN Zexs,u will learn a lot here


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
welcome to OCN Zexs,u will learn a lot here

Don't learn how to spell here though.


----------



## xpertboy

Hey everybody, have gotten lots of help from this forum in the past 3 months. Just decided to make it official and join. Can't wait to lend some helpful tips


----------



## Zexs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Don't learn how to spell here though.


lol


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zexs*


lol


lol 
im from trinidad and tobago


----------



## 4L4N

Another one from UK, Sheffield


----------



## PanosOzzy

HI i am new here . I am from Greece


----------



## Blksash

Hello all... I'm from sunny San Diego


----------



## Papang

Haven't checked where all the 115,000 other members are from but I am from also sunny Cancun, Mexico. In all probability the only modder/gammer/overclocker in this town of 750,000 souls. Must be too much sun, heheh.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi, Im New here, Im from Quebec in Canada, I dont know much about overclocking but Im sure I will learn a lot from the OCN .

Have a Nice day


----------



## w00t

Hey, me from down under too, Melbourne!


----------



## Ism

From the middle of Florida, Gainesville!!


----------



## Bow

From Tacoma, WA now livin in South Colton, New York.


----------



## BigLizard

Auburn, Wa


----------



## hackm0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[c0d3r]* 
Pakistan










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord* 
I am from Pakistan but live in United Arab Emirates

Awesome. I'm from Pakistan as well.
Nice system you've got there c0d3r, bit like mine


----------



## ne(V)esis

Hi there, this is my first post in the forum. I'm from Guadalajara - Jalisco, MÃ©xico. And I want to begin this with my right foot!
Also I want to say that this is my first time that I get register in a english forum.
Greetings!


----------



## Ghostcracker

im from Dominican Republic , here theres no good stores for pc modding or something , if i want something i have to buy online


----------



## CyberFox51

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


Hey there People, from canada myself! So what kind of cools stuff that caught your attention? just what kind of mods are you looking to add. Me looking around for fan controler by Nzxt


----------



## CyberFox51

Anybody have the icore 7 board by asus P55D Pro


----------



## xisintheend

Born in Yugoslavia now living in the middle of nowhere Iowa


----------



## CyberFox51

looking forward toward overclocking my system too. but need to pick up on some tips and find someone who has same board with cooling fan coolermaster N520. I installed the fan few days ago. plus added another 120mm fan. mounted it infront of memory dims and vola! dropped my case temp & cpu by 7 degrees. I need to find out what kind of what others with same fan . are getting in temp


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Tucson, AZ United States Of Amarica


----------



## manoy385

Richmond, BC Canada.


----------



## _Marvin_

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...1d0f611344c0c1

Iasi, Romania


----------



## Djankie

The Hague, The Netherlands


----------



## Braydog

Reno, NV (the dust bowl) here.


----------



## lucky7kustoms

Melbourne Australia here.i am very new to overclocking this is my first oc'd machine,the info found on here has Helped me to understand so much, thanks to all that have put in the effort. cheers


----------



## apointo

Born in USSR, live in UK ))


----------



## Scripped

UK, Oxford


----------



## helbrect

im from downunder **** hole australia too!







i hate this country, double priced games, 40c summers, ADSL2 isnt in my area yet :0, QLD brisbane


----------



## helbrect

wat about umart i love taht store its fantastic


----------



## v1ral

Guam w00t...


----------



## capriboy

Hi all,

thought i'd better say hello! Joined a bit back but lurked ages like most.

craig

edit - or jan 2010 it seems? Think i may have re reregistered today - thought i'd reactivated or something my account, same name ending in 1978. my bad.

if a mod see this and 2 accounts are verboten please let ne know and i'll bin one unless they could be linked. ta


----------



## colin776775

hi, lower sackville, NS


----------



## adelan

greeting from Romania ... the land of no opportunities







))


----------



## M7mD-

palestine


----------



## karcus01

Taiwan.... The land of eletronics


----------



## qoodoo

Montana


----------



## Nburnes

Bourbonnais, IL

~40 min from Chicago


----------



## Bow

Tacoma, WA...now living in South Colton, NY


----------



## Dragonii

Kenner Louisiana, right outside of New Orleans.

Food is great here, but places to shop for computer parts are a bit scarce.
But it's not as easy to buy good food on the internet as it is computer parts so it's all good.


----------



## Sabre66

Hey im from Ireland

There are not really any good computer stores near me so i do all my shoping online,There are some really guitar stores here tho


----------



## SmokinWaffle

From Medway, South East UK.

It's raining.

;_;


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

just joined overclOverclock.net. I am from France, 42 years old, and hard core gamer on Call of Duty (All versions !) with [email protected],2GHz on air !


----------



## heyyou

Lets just say there is only about 200 people where I live so it wouldn't register on any map, LOL.


----------



## Adam_N

Hello everyone, just looking for places to look for computer information, and what I am going to do next with mine, or next build.

I am from Potsdam, but moved to the US in 1996. Now I live in Rapid City, SD, 350 miles northish of Denver, CO.


----------



## dark7721

from the wet UK


----------



## Al8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hackm0d*


Awesome. I'm from Pakistan as well.
Nice system you've got there c0d3r, bit like mine

































I'm from Lahore, Pakistan.


----------



## sosikwitit

Hmm...


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heyyou*


Lets just say there is only about 200 people where I live so it wouldn't register on any map, LOL.


Your mom?


----------



## dramaviewer

I am Ranjan.From Bangladesh.


----------



## strezz

Manila Philippines


----------



## 187IronMonkey

Antwerp, Belgium


----------



## SillyCang

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Ickaris

Hey guys,

I'm a newbie to the Custom Built PC world. I did however, just complete my first. I recently added 2X WD 1TB, I plan on going Raid 0 with a mild OC to the CPU and RAM. I am seeking a highly skilled and knowledgeable individual who would be willing to assist me with any questions or concerns I may have with obtaining optimal settings for a rock solid build.

If you live in the Kansas City area and are experienced with OverClocking i'7. Please, message me...


----------



## Hydro guy

Hey from Pickering Ontario, Had some trouble with windows 7 so far working fine now. Need help with overclocking my ram! Hope everyone i happy with there PC's


----------



## Fifth

Indianapolis here....Go Colts!!!


----------



## artmeca

New York City here... Jets going to take-down your Colts again!


----------



## TIGR

Southwest Minnesota, a mile from the nearest neighbor! Nice, quiet place.


----------



## rsparr

Mesa, AZ suburb of Phoenix. Need good cooling set up before summer


----------



## IanVC

Southern California!

Wow, we haven't had rain this bad in YEEARS!


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanVC*


Southern California!

Wow, we haven't had rain this bad in YEEARS!










I feel ya live in Missouri. O Fallon to be exact about 20 mins from Saint Louis. If has been super rainy and foggy for while now.


----------



## Jupats

ESTONIA! Not many of us in here I think.. Still, IÂ´ll do my best to spread the word on this great online wonderland!


----------



## badger6021

United kingdom, west midlands, near birmingham







hi from the u.k


----------



## burksdb

springfield missouri here. were about 3.5 hrs from st.Louis


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IanVC*


Southern California!

Wow, we haven't had rain this bad in YEEARS!










Indeed, I live in Temecula, CA. This rain has been killing me. I haven't been able to walk the dogs past few days.


----------



## simcorredor

Miami Florida is where I am. Looking forward to multiplying my clock speed, hopefully without frying something.


----------



## D0Z3R

Hi All

I'm Darren From Ferndown Dorset Uk

Great Place To Live









Just Started Looking Into Over Clocking - Nothing Major Just Air

In The Process Of Getting My Kit Togther


----------



## rhinobean123

Lancaster, in England

*shakes fist and grunts*


----------



## zac.

Singapore, Singapore?









Well its a pretty small place. Glad to join this forum too.


----------



## Alatar

Finland!


----------



## Cyberbot

Aalborg, Denmark.


----------



## BLOCC

U.S Chicago,IL


----------



## machos

Chennai, India


----------



## MooMoo

Funland


----------



## lethal0wnage316

Northeast Ohio FTW!


----------



## Rewindlabs

I'm not telling you...


----------



## $ilent

west yorkshire, england!

but i like to do things like australian dj...down under


----------



## gerrardo

SF bay area, california!


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyberbot*


Aalborg, Denmark.


I'm from Denmark too!


----------



## eventidephoenix

hi guys... i'm from the pimple on the face of the earth, singapore!


----------



## bk7794

Connecticut...


----------



## xplodee

*Name : Sumit
Age : 19
Occupation : Animation Student
Country : India (Delhi)

I juz Love Computerz







*


----------



## dvang

from cold wisconsin


----------



## Huster

Kentucky


----------



## Fourman

I am from Ohio.


----------



## csscmaster3

I am from New York


----------



## sub50hz

41.611582, -87.854302


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


41.611582, -87.854302


So is that Ravinia Ave, 153rd St. or 96th Ave (Which would be kinda weird as there's only stores here...)?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


So is that Ravinia Ave, 153rd St. or 96th Ave (Which would be kinda weird as there's only stores here...)?



That's just the town's declared central coordinates. I would not use my actual home address on here, lol.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


That's just the town's declared central coordinates. I would not use my actual home address on here, lol.


Well, that could've been the case. I wouldn't post my address, I even avoid telling people which city I live in (as there's about 200 inhabitants), but some people are... Let's say "less intelligent", and tell random people where they live. You know, the kind of people who fall for the "You are visitor number 103256324642364127626543.42 and you have won a prize!" scams.

Using your coordinates could be a cool way to tell someone where you live, if you don't want them to actually know where it is...

"Hey, where do you live?"
"At 86.215948, 0.502189!"
"Okay..." *Pretends to know where it is*


----------



## jemping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csscmaster3*


I am from New York


'Sup csscmaster3
Where in NY are you?


----------



## dizz

I see a lot of New Yorkers.


----------



## rickychanny

hey insanity im from newcastle upon tyne in englang uk







nvery cold here


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


41.611582, -87.854302


you are near a jared?!!


----------



## Mygaffer

I don't know why people get paranoid about posting their address on a forum where your user name is nearly never your actual name.

I live at 141 Golf Club rd, pleasant hill, ca. apt 5-h. Feel free to send me computer parts.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


I don't know why people get paranoid about posting their address on a forum where your user name is nearly never your actual name.


Lol, not paranoid, but I typically don't care to give out my home address to people I don't know. You guys are reading too much into it, I just thought coordinates would be a fun way of showing the town I reside in.


----------



## computeruler

north west pa


----------



## Sangko

Philippines


----------



## FreeAMD

im from Oregon I just joined and entered my specs. they suck but they run games ok... really. but when i get my new system a week from now I will be blaziiiiiiin --------BOOM!


----------



## ghost55

I'm also from Oregon, portland oregon.


----------



## exhortae

I'm from casablanca Morocco


----------



## Ryan Hell

Frome Seattle currently living in Wenatchee (central washington state).


----------



## Ryan Hell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exhortae* 
I'm from casablanca Morocco

I dated a stripper from Casablanca! LOL No kidding., She was so cool.


----------



## Kyonkun87

I am not afraid to put my first name. My name is Christopher I am from Florida and I am 22 years of age. i work on computers and love using them^^


----------



## ihasdps

Hey everyone, I'm a long time visitor of the forums, but have never posted. I'm Josh and I'm from the Quad Cities in IL.


----------



## jrealing

Born Spokane Wa. Traveled for 15 (US Army), Lived in Germany for 20 years. Move back to the US 2002. Now living in Seattle Wa.


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

The lovely state of Virginia.


----------



## Hagen

Western Pennsylvania


----------



## jpyumul

Southern California!


----------



## digital0ne

Portland, Oregon


----------



## drnilly007

Connecticut


----------



## Edgarejc

West LA, California!


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Greeting from Romania (Europe)


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Columbus Ohio during a blizzard


----------



## aliteDC

Amsterdam, Netherlands Ahh!


----------



## esalasm

Monterrey, Mexico.


----------



## HandOfDoom

Hi, from West Midlands UK.


----------



## torquejunky

Orlando, FL


----------



## Enigma8750

Alabama... central Alabama.


----------



## xdanisx

Massachusetts.


----------



## killerhz

boston


----------



## Core2uu

Hey, from the snow-washed flat Canadian prairieland of Saskatchewan.


----------



## FerociousWill

Alabama


----------



## RetardedPCuser

Oak Point, Texas. born and raised texan, got a problem with that?


----------



## Zippit

Dutchland


----------



## jackeyjoe

This thread is still going? I'd posted right when i'd joined and it was still 5 odd years old then


----------



## jmann

Philippines


----------



## shortcircuit

I'm from just south of St Louis MO, USA and let me tell ya there is not a whole lot of anything here...unless you like trees and tractors.


----------



## mike52bk

Brooklyn NY!!!!!... woohoo.. lol.. new to the forums







!


----------



## kingfish

Rock Rapids, IA


----------



## Chemicalx

Newport News, VA and good ol' Bavaria


----------



## decoupled

Des Moines, Iowa!


----------



## Edsurf987

Tahiti, South Pacific


----------



## Bmwsauber

Calgary, Alberta or better known as Cow town or home of the estinguished flames lol


----------



## Novicane

Far north eastern Oklahoma, near the Missouri, Arkansas borders.


----------



## mensaman

Saint Joseph, MO. Little town about 50m N of Kansas City.


----------



## Tolkmod

currently in Huntington Beach, CA

Moving bout 10miles away to Fountain Valley in about 2 weeks though


----------



## xd_1771

Vancouver: Host city of the 2010 Winter Olympics!


----------



## halocog

Wow. A thread from 04' is still getting bumped?


----------



## krany

Berlin, Germany.


----------



## Swindonsloth

Hey im also new here, Im Sam and I'm from Swindon.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swindonsloth* 
Hey im also new here, Im Sam and I'm from Swindon.









As in Swindon in the UK? I am


----------



## Swindonsloth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crooksy* 
As in Swindon in the UK? I am









Yep thats the one







SN5 crew me haha


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swindonsloth* 
Yep thats the one







SN5 crew me haha

SN4 crew here









I used to be an SN5 near Sparcells.


----------



## Ulak

Hey all!

I'm Ulak from Sri Lanka


----------



## pcnoob1

mooresville nc here


----------



## sl00tje

The Netherlands


----------



## vicrattlehead

Im from Sweden!

Hoppas vi ses i forumet, puss pÃ¥ er


----------



## kermit101

From Orange County, woohooo


----------



## Venku

I am from Ottawa Ontario.


----------



## sendblink23

Puerto Rico


----------



## jetplane48

bamp!


----------



## rasa123

Born in Germany, moved to Texas....


----------



## CurlyBrackets

from Calgary, Alberta, Canada here. Got a parts store here that usually has cheaper hard drives then on newegg


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicrattlehead*


Im from Sweden!

Hoppas vi ses i forumet, puss pÃ¥ er










All I saw was "puss". Now the wife is gonna get it when she gets home.


----------



## bodunchar

hello its only me, nice to meet you all.
I signed up to post some noobish questions about overclocking, except I wont post them until I can post without seeming quite so un-knowledgeable (I know wise techy types can be the touchy types and need respecting). RRESPECT!
I have managed to so far to overclock my AMD venice core 1.8ghz to 2.6ghz (plenty more to go) and something weird happened with the auto ram settings in bios - the system wouldnt load windows, just stuck on a post bios screen (I mean after bios loads). So last night I reset bios and am back to 1.8ghz (d'oh), but armed with a little more knowledge than before (like I know my ram sucks as DDR400)
Couldnt have done it without this site (and many others).

Goodbye and thanks in advance!


----------



## HansLanda

hi everyone im from the Philippines and its nice to join this forum, im a newbie overclocker and i look forward to learning new things from you guys


----------



## Imago

Central Coast, Australia.


----------



## aninimous

Greater Vancouver area, Canada.


----------



## ablearcher

Tai-chung, Taiwan.

USA-bound, then Boston, MA (but LAX was the first stopover).


----------



## onoz

Nothing wrong with Aussieland! I went there for WYD2008!! Very nice place. Stayed in Melbourne.

Anywho, I'm from Seattle, WA, USA


----------



## tincan73

Hello to Everyone eh?

Hi from Edmonton Alberta Canada!!


----------



## Peace11uehman

East London, South Africa, but living in Florida now.


----------



## egerds

wausau wi 54403 usa


----------



## Blase

Huntsville, Al here.


----------



## KoolGuy

Nyc!


----------



## Han Solo

Hi I'm from NYC and I have never overclocked before. I was thinking about how to overclock my system, here is some information:
Computer Model: G31M-S2L
Computer Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
OS Name: MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vistaâ„¢ Ultimate |C:\\Windows|\\Device\\Harddisk0\\Partition1
OS Version: 6.0.6002
System Type: x64-based PC
Total Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Windows Directory: C:\\Windows
BIOS Version: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Video Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Resolution: 1600 x 1200 x 4294967296 colors
If more info is need then please let me know.


----------



## p1tbull

m from INDIA


----------



## grayfox99

Hey! Western Australia, Australia. Lol


----------



## A_Noob

Kinda new to this, havent played (built) with pcs, since Dos 5.0/win3.1...
Getting back into it, and trying to build a kewl gaming rig.
Will be looking around and asking for advice on some recommendations.

Present system is a Dell XPS Gen4 (5yrs old)
P4 3.46ghz Extreme
4gigs
2x74gig raps
gts8800 640meg
2xdvd burners







and it needs to go!

Thanx in Advance


----------



## Vbp6us

San Diego, CA


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Germany - Greifswald


----------



## PazyP

Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## gunny0628

From Gainesville, FL - originally from St. Petersburg/Tampa area though.


----------



## Ags Returns

brazil !!


----------



## killer01ws6

LaGrange Ga


----------



## Mr.Mike

St. George, Maine, USA


----------



## DungeonKeeper

Yo guys,
I'm from Singapore, so hello to fellow Singaporeans and to those living on this planet. Nice to virtually meet the seniors and fellow juniors. Hope to learn a lot from this forums as I am quite newbish in computer stuffs but willing to learn!

Yours Truly,
DungeonKeeper


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DungeonKeeper*


Yo guys,
I'm from Singapore, so hello to fellow Singaporeans and to those living on this planet. Nice to virtually meet the seniors and fellow juniors. Hope to learn a lot from this forums as I am quite newbish in computer stuffs but willing to learn!

Yours Truly,
DungeonKeeper


Welcome!


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

hi all I'm from Spain (Canary Islands / Tenerife)


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
hi all I'm from Spain (Canary Islands / Tenerife)
















Heeeeey ya somos dos guanches!

Aunque yo vengo de Las palmas







<- Batu


----------



## Flack88

Im from England where the weather is always sunny and the cups of tea walk free, lol joke.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Im from England where the weather is always sunny and the cups of tea walk free, lol joke.









lol im from trinidad & tobago were blacks even get sun burn


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DungeonKeeper* 
Yo guys,
I'm from Singapore, so hello to fellow Singaporeans and to those living on this planet. Nice to virtually meet the seniors and fellow juniors. Hope to learn a lot from this forums as I am quite newbish in computer stuffs but willing to learn!

Yours Truly,
DungeonKeeper

i got a few friends from Singapore, lived there because their parents were US Air force..

im from New Mexico


----------



## yang88she

Atlanta, GA. yes the dirty dirty...south =P


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Iraq but i live in Dubai since no1 can live there anymore and am a 3rd year student of architecture engineering







am crazy about computers that's why i joined you







the best group of people in the world







<3


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eastrider* 
Heeeeey ya somos dos guanches!

Aunque yo vengo de Las palmas







<- Batu

hostia jjajaja que cabron , valla tela hee donde puedes encontrar a un vecino kjakajaak saludoss


----------



## n00biE5200

Bangkok, Thailand (no joke)(no jokes about the city!)(I'm an american though)


----------



## Hadenman

I reside in the beautiful concrete jungle of Dallas, Texas.


----------



## Unity311

I'm in Ames, IA. I'm new to this, but I'm looking forward to getting my old system running at new speeds (with all of your help of course).


----------



## begin

Hi all i am from lithuania


----------



## vikas.sm

Hi from an underground bunker deep down below the earth


----------



## DungeonKeeper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaRTaco* 
i got a few friends from Singapore, lived there because their parents were US Air force..

im from New Mexico









Oh cool, how long was your stay and how did ya find Singapore?


----------



## Shagrath

Hey everyone! im Karl and im from Texas. My dad owns a computer repair shop and ive been working there since he started it ofcourse. been tinkering on computers since i was 7. i <3 computers, its more than just a hobby for me!


----------



## Zachary18

Hi all, Im Zach from Malaysia...
Hope to learn alot here


----------



## Worder

Montreal, quebec ftw


----------



## westfall90

Chicago


----------



## Tatakai All

Kailua, Oahu which is an island in the Hawaiian island chain and right now I just hope this tsunami doesn't damage my beach house. Good thing I don't live in Hilo.


----------



## NinehundredQ6600

hey eveyone just signed up to the forms and wanted to say hey to everyone!!!


----------



## Hill0

Somewhere in Finland, maybe?


----------



## JWellington

Hey I am wellington, hailing from the Big Apple.


----------



## Myrlin

Hello from Central Illinois!


----------



## TehBorg

Hi everyone I'm from Orlando, Florida


----------



## JaYp146

NE Ohio, represent!


----------



## Sparky79

Griffith, Indiana


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky79*


Griffith, Indiana










Hey I fly up there for dinner every once in a while at that Mexican restaurant in the airport. Kind of a hole in the wall, but really good food and really nice owner.

West Lafayette, IN, is where you'll find me most of the year. Home is Toledo, Ohio. Summers in either St. Louis or Seattle, depending on where the big B needs me.


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

ottawa ontario canada here


----------



## ccom

from midle of atlantic ocean


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccom* 
from midle of atlantic ocean

Santa Cruz?


----------



## McDangerous

I'm new, and I'm from Johannesburg, South Africa!

Ahoy!


----------



## Baldy

I'm currently living in Singapore, but was born and will always be a San Francisco home boy.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Miami, Florida


----------



## TheSqrl

Layton, Utah


----------



## adrians2

Australia!


----------



## Pwnage of Death

from my house


----------



## TheMatrixContinuum

My name is Patrick a.k.a. The Matrix Continuum. I'm new to Overclock.net. I am an IT Specialist, PC modder, audio, video and podcast producer. I normally reside on TMB Forums but I am always looking to see what else is out there. This looks like a great site so far.


----------



## jabo8

Nashville,Tn.


----------



## Monky

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## therealdave

Cork, Ireland







Just joined up. Doing most of my *clocking on PIVs, overclocking on a spare testing computer, and underclocking on my server. Next thing up it to add a custom fan to an Nvidia Geforce4 MX440 and overclock that puppy









Yes, most of my computers are old


----------



## Aussie

Why would you start the thread with I'm from ****ty Australia, If you dont like Aus "leave" Have some respect for your country If your a Real Aussie


----------



## Arun.p

me newbiee at this form and form Chennai taminadu India


----------



## produce101

Irving, Los Angeles. In my two-year apartment. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## billrivas

Hello everyone! Real nice forum here!

IÂ´m from Rio de Janeiro - Brazil

Greetings!


----------



## Rogue Process

Atlanta in the house! Reppin' the Dirty South, awwwwww yeaaah! LOL

/wave


----------



## Urthos

Hey all, just joined forum today, which threads are best for IT threads, such as working on pc repairs and such

i saw alot of forums for specifics like intel, amd, etc... was just curious which threat would be most beneficial if looking for advice on a repair for a specific issue. for instance i'm working on a laptop for a friend and it runs kinda slow, i would guess mainly due to the laptop is running vista 32bit and is only running with 1g of ram, it only has a 100g hardrive which is 75% full, i cleaned it up and it is running much better, i downloaded Easy Cleaner from toniarts to clean the registry hoping to speed things up a bit, but i have not used it before (havn't ever done registry repairs before) and the software says there were 314 invalid entries on this pc, but it will only delete 4 of them, it will leave 310, so just looking for a good place to post questions and hopefully answers as well

btw i'm from Indiana, weather almost always sux, but its not so bad i guess, has great dirt track racing in the summer time!!!!


----------



## iNFAMOUSJACK

San Diego California.


----------



## kaxel

Jefferson City, Missouri.


----------



## Raytheon

Hi, from Singapore. Nice to join overclock.net.

Thank you.


----------



## PGoD

I'm from the "Rive-Nord" of MontrÃ©al (St. Eustache).http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Shore_(Laval)


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt

Orig from Louisville, Kentucky.

Transplanted to Dallas, TX, then to Long Beach, CA . .

HI EVERYBODY !


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Nice to join OCN!

Hello everybody Craig from Croydon UK


----------



## GhostSenshi

I'm from Southern California but I currently reside in Omaha NE. I hate the weather here but hey when it gets cold I can cool off my rig and reach new speeds until the warm weather comes back lol. I've started a family out here and if I do go back to cali it may not be for 5 years or so. We'll see =]


----------



## PEGASUS305

hi guys,i`m from brooklyn,ny.i~m spending the winter down here in barbados and just built an awesome system here. msi 790fx-gd70,phenon 955x4,wd caviar black 1tb hdd,cpu cooling corsair h50 push/pull,msi cyclone 4890x2 oc,corsair tx850 watt psu,mastercooler case haf932 full tower,memory ocz 4x2gb 1600mhz gold series,soundcard sb x-fi music, windows 7 ultimate x64 bit, acer monitor 21.5".


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Am from Montreal Qc Canada and the weather is beautiful right now


----------



## [Teh Root]

Nizhny Novgorod.


----------



## HighTensionz

Just moved to Syracuse, NY and it's not too bad...I just dislike Winter.


----------



## 88Nitro

Nice to Join OCN. sorry but befor coming here i made a few posts already, even joined a few clubs. i love the community here, nothing but computer enthusiasts and good people.

anyway, Greetings, from Washington, D.C


----------



## Lulzcakes110

Greetings from California, happy to join OCN awesome community.


----------



## Aznx630

Fraser, Michigan


----------



## RyanBlackn

Ontario, Canada!


----------



## Pavelow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*


I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia










same here...


----------



## IT.Wall

Southern Illinois


----------



## frickfrock999

Lincoln Park, Northside Chicago.


----------



## Dorkseid

The sleazy suburbs of Denver, CO.


----------



## IT.Wall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Lincoln Park, Northside Chicago.



I have a lot of friends up that way. My ex wife lived in Joliet.


----------



## [email protected]

Greetings from Europe , Bulgaria a city of Vidin.


----------



## SunnyD

Huntsville, AL, thanks. The "Deep south that doesn't really feel so south."


----------



## Divine Insect

I'm from Erie, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Coldharbour

Portland Oregon!


----------



## Ibanez159753

Im from Sunny South Florida.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ibanez159753* 
Im from Sunny South Florida.

What part exactly? I'm from Miami


----------



## SonyDSLR

Quebec Canada but really from Houston Texas Military stuff


----------



## project420

Hi, I'm from Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Ibanez159753

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
What part exactly? I'm from Miami









Royal Palm Beach.


----------



## Kevlo

Well, i was born in Kingsbay Naval Base(Navy Hospital), Georgia, USA, i grew up in Kingsland,GA, but now i live in crappy Akron, Ohio, where every other house on your street is a crack house lol


----------



## CircleTilde

I'm from Wichita, Kansas.


----------



## GEORGEG

Romania: Bucharest


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

What the fudge! This thread was started in 2004!

Chicago represent!


----------



## mmmkevinz

good ol' detroit!


----------



## earing18

City of Angels


----------



## metro

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## Enfluenza

boring west hartford, connecticut.
the only reason my mom moved here is becase of education for me.


----------



## Ecochamp

Good old ghetto newport news


----------



## Altimos

Reporting in from Chicken Wing heaven.
Buffalo, NY.


----------



## red_mist88

Sac Town, CA...the place where other people try to ignore


----------



## h8dementia

Greeting from Malaysia.. Got a lot of Mods/PC shops here but prices is the main problem.. sometimes its totally ridiculous...


----------



## chefbenito

Hey Everybody, I'm Chef Benito! I am OC novice and lover of all things digital. Learned alot from these boards and figured it was time to take the plunge. Looking for a long strange trip, maybe learn some stuff along the way.

Peace and thank you in advance,

Chef

oh ya, i'm from connecticut!


----------



## exousia

Austin, Texas =]

Home of SXSW baby.


----------



## CravinR1

Kentucky, GO UK


----------



## corrupted223

Hailing from Cheyenne Wy! Gotta love the wind!


----------



## Ghostcracker

santiago, Dominican Republic


----------



## aishahriar

Melbourne, Australia. It's peak summer down here, and I'm considering running the AC just to give my new rig a breather


----------



## Danny_B

Atlanta, Georgia

Yeahhhh party it up.
Too bad I don't.


----------



## SubNuke

Manchester, New Hampshire.

Live free or die!


----------



## Zurginator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny_B* 
Atlanta, Georgia

Did you say LAN party?









Kennesaw, GA.


----------



## bekuna

i'm from Georgia









Country and not state


----------



## Biftero

Hi all, glad to be here!

I'm from Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Close to Los Angeles, California


----------



## Shev7chenko

El Paso, TX


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## feltadox1337

India <3


----------



## sbao26975

Centennial, CO


----------



## One_Winged_Angel

Born in: Las Vegas Nevada...
Grew up in: Grand Junction, Colorado
Currently living in:
Santa Fe, New Mexico


----------



## chinesethunda

tallahasse florida


----------



## Turbonerd

Country : Cyprus
Town : Limassol

Beuatiful small island in the mediterranean sea. Only negative is we have high temperatures in summer(40+ C) so not a good place to overclock!


----------



## rusted88

Edmundston, N.-B., Canada


----------



## marattack

LA, California at the moment but I'm from Boulder, CO.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb

Imatra, Finland


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zurginator*


Did you say LAN party?









Kennesaw, GA.


Lol aw I'm about an hour away. Lawrenceville here


----------



## MrMetal

New Today, South Jersey, i gotta do all my parts shopping online, which blows


----------



## Likn'_us

Venice, Italy


----------



## BEP

North Sumatra, Indonesia


----------



## benjy911

East Sussex, UK


----------



## vspec

Florida, US. Wishing I had watercooling and a TT xaser VI case.


----------



## LimeX

Izola, Slovenia


----------



## wmyounce

Hello, I'm from Cincinnati, Ohio . Live 10 min from www.Microcenter.com. Hope to have my first Build done by May.


----------



## Anish

hi, im from Leicester, in the UK


----------



## ben h

baxter minnesota


----------



## ascaii

Berlin, Germany


----------



## GlockZoR IV

nottingham, england... and what a scum hole it is.


----------



## Slayem

Lake Tahoe, California.


----------



## Aramish

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Foxdie

Toronto, Canada.


----------



## cjgrosch99

Landale Pennsylvania USA


----------



## jem_face

From Dubbo, Australia.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I am from Boston home of the baked beans


----------



## Ice98

im FROM Washington STATE, but i LIVE in Arizona

hoping to move back soon, wish me luck!


----------



## ablearcher

Taichung, Taiwan.

Also Framingham, Mass


----------



## ineedmorepower

Moderators Please delete this THREAD ... I posted it in the wrong place.. I know I am getting old...
sorry









I am Troy age 43 disabled. I live in a very small town ( probably the only old vid player here ) I guess when i was younger never got a chance to be a kid. Oh well I have been lurking about in your forum and have been very happy with the idea's, facts and like the way other people try to help each other. The reason for me being here is that I am in racing / flight sims and some shooter games. I would like to setup a 3-5 monitor setup. Possibly a 26", 28" 30" or even perhaps 42" multi surround gaming.

I just recently got a NIB Intel I7-975 Extreme and EVGA Classified motherboard... from a guy that knows another guy that got caught drunk driving and needed some money to help pay a fine off. I paid $450.00 for both of these. I pre-ordered 2- EVGA GTX480's and have a Antec Quattro 1200 PSU. Also 3 2- 2TB WD Black HDD's.. 3- Acer B273HU 26" LCD's
I just need to know what memory, fan cooling or watercooling?

I came here seeking some advice on my new build to finish this.
what components would best suite to me to overclock. I am a bit rusty in this. Since is has been so long since i clocked my Celeron 300a @ 902Mhz many years back. so any input would much appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## hahaha_ba

well i just registered
I'm Mongolian guy studying in Vietnam


----------



## Tensa

Hi, just joined the forum. Hope to learn and contribute on issues pertaining to what we all love the most....Computers.


----------



## nicko42004200

whats up man, i'm from the suberbs of detroit michigan.


----------



## Oghma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahaha_ba*


well i just registered 
I'm Mongolian guy studying in Vietnam










Whoa! what a mixed up situation

















*Nevertheless vietmongo, cheers to you and everyone dudes out there man!







*

Im from Brazil, working and studying in Brazil. Im also working and studying lots of brazillian women for some expertise in my antropology and anatomy skills.









Anyway, welcome to me too! Weee


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vspec*


Florida, US. Wishing I had watercooling and a TT xaser VI case.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


tallahasse florida


Brothers.


----------



## Wingzero

Bit o' Leeds, West Yorkshire, United Kingdom.

This video accuratley represents our lifestyle.

  
 



  



 

Thar knows.


----------



## saint19

Hi all. I'm from BogotÃ¡, Colombia.


----------



## CravinR1

can you ship me some cocaine ?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
can you ship me some cocaine ?

apeless alert


----------



## CravinR1

lol


----------



## tech99

Hi guys, I'm from Calcutta, India.


----------



## Steven316

Houston, TX Love it


----------



## roosenquist

saying hello from Sweden, where the punk ass winter is finally turning into spring


----------



## s1kNeSs

Las Vegas, NV sin city baby!


----------



## sixor

venezuela

it sucks but at least we have free games and cheap gas


----------



## Phenom 2 X4 940 Black

I live in west michigan. There is no good stores around for modding but I still pull it off every time I build a computer.


----------



## sidoobie

Port Orchard Washington, forests of meth labs and a park called jackson where pot is sold.


----------



## kennh

Vancouver, suffering from post Olympic depression


----------



## nicko42004200

detroit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


----------



## nasha

Florida


----------



## Chicken Patty

EVO Powah!!!


----------



## MichaelCr

Maryland in USA


----------



## tdesbien31

Google, KS


----------



## Gee Skill

I'm from AZ
Grew up in NJ mostly
Now I live in NY


----------



## X3NIA

baltimore, MD


----------



## Pamplemousse

Gatineau, QuÃ©bec, Canada


----------



## hondajt

Springboro, OH 45066. Boring as hell.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

West London, UK! Home of the crappy weather, high prices and the last people to see the best movies in cinemas. boy are we lucky







lol


----------



## tlkamps

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

#20 on the list of most depressing places to live in the US


----------



## superkar

hi i'm from Gainesville in Texas 
super-boring town


----------



## Ownaaja

Hi I'm from Finland. I live in a small village quite near Helsinki.


----------



## Rexel

Eindhoven, The Netherlands!


----------



## rlangley643

Portsmouth UK, great place for rain and, oh yeah thats it, more rain!!


----------



## //.DK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlkamps*


Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

#20 on the list of most depressing places to live in the US


Agreed. Good thing I'm moving North East above Philly in the next 2-3months.


----------



## sweffymo

Boalsburg, PA, USA (Memorial Day was founded here).

I basically live in State College, which is where Penn State's main campus is located.

Interestingly enough, it's simultaneously the safest city in the USA (least violent crime per capita) AND the #1 party town in the USA...

And yes, this thread is from 2004.


----------



## coiler

Manchester UK - i'd love to live in a boring US town - hot weather!


----------



## deXypher

Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## mikomi

From somewhere in the Caribbean. It's an extremely hot 44C outside with 100% humidity.


----------



## Big_O_Style

Moses Lake, Wa. USA (3 miles west of nowhere)


----------



## suju89

Melbourne Australia


----------



## Mr.Pie

hong kong


----------



## jdevries21

Rotterdam, the Netherlands ^^


----------



## astroworks

from philippines but working in singapore


----------



## vanguardXIII

hello,
i'm from Indonesia,
west-java tangerang

regards


----------



## 4Brand

Lucerne, Switzerland.


----------



## jaytee

Philippines.


----------



## xTridenT

Loviisa, Finland.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big_O_Style*


Moses Lake, Wa. USA (3 miles west of nowhere)










Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. 4 Hours and 3 miles east of you


----------



## REDCROWW

turky istanbul ...


----------



## jinglebells50

I was born in Cali


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Jersey USA


----------



## krappo

Living on an Island, 378 miles (609 km) north of Melbounre - Australia


----------



## vinton13

Trinidad


----------



## zidave

Alabama


----------



## fogito1984

From Cali


----------



## grassh0ppa

Ontario, Canada (not Ontario, California lol







)


----------



## Nemesis_2k7

NO Questions may be asked here. of coure, you knew this. and your just trolling


----------



## TURNER_042

London, England


----------



## Davidhal

Icelander.


----------



## voodoo504

austin ,tx


----------



## hertz9753

Bismarck, ND


----------



## GOMNADZ

Ontario, California (not Ontario, Canada







)


----------



## crazyraccoon

NW Oregon


----------



## crazyraccoon

I just want to start by overclocking memory to 1600Mhz, my Dominators are bored at 1066. I'm finding this forum hard to search for specifically what I want to do, I'm a newbie at this overclocking stuff.


----------



## clopsy

Augusta, GA


----------



## AblueXKRS

Born in London, moved out to LA at the age of 6 months.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clopsy* 
Augusta, GA

How far away do you stay from Augusta National Golf Course?


----------



## AT_Viper

Im from the 49931 USA!


----------



## GhostInRags

 How do. South Bend Indiana, here, and I see I'm not the only one here who needs to OC budget/old/I'm broke as H*ll equipment. Not an avid gamer, do a lot of Internet and streams, music and movies, so horsepower's never been a huge need. My XBox 360 got stolen, so in the meantime I'm trying to get this old girl pumping a bit faster for the kids (...and me...) to play on a little. Take care! Peace.


----------



## ottoyu34

Hi guy. From Canada.


----------



## The Sun Wedge

Am also downunder. In more ways than one id rather be up over. Hopefully one day. May have seen me on OCAU also.


----------



## EfemaN

Really from Ankara, Turkey myself, but living in Maple Grove, Minnesota. It's still chilly on many days...


----------



## xbox360game

hello there !! i just discovered this site and i found it very helpful, will be coming back to it in the future


----------



## TheSandman

im From Mars a book told me so


----------



## TurboHertz

Manitoba, Canada!


----------



## sorage

sup guys from Quebec City in Canada!


----------



## matty5960

Florida, The humidity here sucks


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matty5960*


Florida, The humidity here sucks


Alabama. The humidity sucks here too.


----------



## wazz

Florida here also.. Tampa bay area to be exact, I have to agree about the humidity cant have the house open without sweating


----------



## Galg

United Kingdom here, Milton Keynes to be precise and the weather is a perfect 20 degrees today with the sun shining ! Watch it go really crappy now I've said that


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

New Jersey here

hi every1, any1 wanna be my friend? ^^


----------



## Rad

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Hillskill

Soho, London, England in the daytime. Kent countryside in the evenings.


----------



## XtachiX

Muscat, Oman


----------



## Arithor

Long Island, NY USA


----------



## jetpuck73

Trenton, Michigan


----------



## fh12volvo

Bulgaria, Burgas


----------



## sparkle128

originally from St. John's, Newfoundland... now in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## JennyAMD

Chicago Illinois USA ツ


----------



## Myrlin

Hello from Peoria, IL


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Currently in Virginia Tech, VA but when I'm out of school Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## doc2142

Born and raised in Egypt then moved to the states.


----------



## strollingchimp

Dull and boring England


----------



## zalittle

Hanging out on the Cumberland Plateau in Pikeville Tennessee. Just a backwoods mountain town not that different from South Park. Except we have no bars, or Walmart.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Yorkshire, Northern England !


----------



## drummerstix11

Bangor, Maine for school and Kingston, New Hampshire when I'm not in school.


----------



## V3teran

United Kingdom


----------



## never

Saint-Georges, Quebec







theres only 2 pc stores here.


----------



## zeusakatkm

Hello from Oklahoma City, Oklahoma!! Another new guy here..


----------



## Dechiridas

Hey from North Carolina.


----------



## paleblue

BC, Canada, don't know what the weather is like outside - no windows in my igloo!


----------



## echohunter

Waterbury, Connecticut one of the worst cities to live in.


----------



## Dropkick

Howdy y'all. I am from Dallas TX. Just joining up.

Later,
Dropkick


----------



## Virulis

Chillin' at Ormond Beach, FL.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropkick*


Howdy y'all. I am from Dallas TX. Just joining up.

Later, 
Dropkick


"Y'all" - which one of us are you talking to?


----------



## Hellknight

Hey, i know this is kinda pointless but i was born in colombia. Currently living in japan.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
"Y'all" - which one of us are you talking to?

As in _you all_, meaning everybody.. I dunno if that was a failed attempt at sarcasm or something.


----------



## xXxBRiTTaNYxXx

California


----------



## Mrs.O'Lady

well Hello everybody... I'm from Northeastern Ontario - I live in the wilds, off the grid on a small lake. Nearest computer shop is about 100 km away - nearest decent computer shop is about 400 km away... nearest excellent computer shop is a click away

oh, sorry, that's in Canada


----------



## Hydraulic

Charlotte NC


----------



## Scorpion87

Patras Greece


----------



## KZISME

Basically Northeastern Ohio


----------



## guinaom1

BrasÃ*lia brazil, recently moved from nyc.


----------



## needsLITHIUM

Florida, Round-a-bouts Coral Springs, USA....


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Hey, I live in Massachusetts USA


----------



## z0mi3ie

New Hampshire!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *needsLITHIUM*


Florida, Round-a-bouts Coral Springs, USA....


Miami here


----------



## SchiTzo

Southern Oregon


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Colorado!

WHOOOOOOO COOOOOLLLDDDD!!!


----------



## TurboHertz

Manitoba, Canada!


----------



## RainMan420

Keller. TX


----------



## zsamz_

Montreal Canada


----------



## Boxey

Solihull, England, UK


----------



## JANASHEEN

islamabad, pakistan ....


----------



## sfmacguy

Sf, ca


----------



## AlienWareFTL

San Jose, California.


----------



## symp

Centennial, Co


----------



## mebob

Windsor, VA!


----------



## uk80glue

Richmond, VA


----------



## Eldin

1


----------



## greatscott68

Born and raised in Tacoma, WA USA


----------



## Jebra

Austin, TX
Best place to live. At least until all the Cali transplants started overrunning the place. Jokes, I like most of yall.


----------



## stellarhopper

chiming in from Boulder, CO


----------



## roadwarrior7

Me from Australia too!!! haha
@ ACT >.<


----------



## EduFurtado

brazil... kinda hard to OC here in the city I live... room temps can get high during every season but winter









anybody seen members from brazil in here?


----------



## Cindex

The arctic environment that is Minnesota. That's where I live.

With @#$% for computer shops.

D:


----------



## glimo

An excited new member of the overclock.net community. I reside in Phoenix, Az.


----------



## DannyOcean

Home of NASCAR, Concord, NC. I however wish the track would disappear.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Farmington Hills, MI Here... with a Microcenter about 25 min away !!!


----------



## nvidiagamer

Los Angeles, California! Where the sun shines bright and the oceans are amazing along with that the sun shines on all the s**t thats here too


----------



## tasospaok123

Thessaloniki, Greece here...


----------



## xximanoobxx

Sunnyvale, California... Pretty much AMD, Intel, Nvidia, ATI, and Microcenter are my neighbors...


----------



## bogey1337

Philippines







...
Its freaking hot here right now. 39 degrees celcius


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive*


Philippines







...
Its freaking hot here right now. 39 degrees celcius










Must suck for overclocking, but parts are fairly cheap right?


----------



## Xenthos

Sint-Truiden, Belgium.

Near Brussels... if that helps


----------



## TheLastPriest

I represent the yay area..


----------



## _REAPER_

Im in the philippines as well.. parts are cheaper if you can find them...


----------



## ICBM

Philadelphia originally, now it seems I spend most of my time at 35,000 feet trveling for work lol


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Must suck for overclocking, but parts are fairly cheap right?


sucks for OCing bigtime.







prices of parts are kind of inflated too







. good thing my bro just went back from HongKong. Parts there are kinda cheap. just got a new phenom x2 555. wooot! just gonna wait for the AC to get fixed. Lets see what this baby can do..


----------



## BHULLAR BOYS

hi i am BUNNY BHULLAR frm punjab (INDIA)


----------



## 1spike

New to forum from Toledo Ohio dont know anything about overclocking,but hope to learn with members help


----------



## BaLLoCks420

hey im new to the forums, so i thought id drop by and intro myself. i've always been an "enthusiast" of PC building and OCing, but have never had he time or money to build a rig. Soooooooo as you can imagine I have just built my first rig and i need somewhere to turn for advice, and hopefully share knowledge as well.

I am particularly looking forward to OCing my new 980x-- i am hoping for minimum of 4.5Ghz steady

ohh and im from california


----------



## jeanmx

Well I'm new to the forums. Been building computers for some years, and well I'm from mexico.


----------



## dreaded

Pensacola, Florida (lower Alabama, as the locals here call it). We are at the northwestern corner of the state.


----------



## SirDevon

Hello from North Bay, Ontario


----------



## gka3000

hey guys ... im from srilanka ... nice to see you all in this cool web site ... planning on helping you guys in the future with your questions regarding pc trouble ...


----------



## angrysnail

Petaling Jaya,Malaysia..Learning about computer is a very priceless experience 4 me..


----------



## Brummie

Hey guys, im actually a complete forum virgin!! From Birmingham UK


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brummie* 
Hey guys, im actually a complete forum virgin!! From Birmingham UK

Hi from Swindon


----------



## Seann

Cumbria, England, UK.


----------



## Calaros

From flat and Boring Kansas City, MO here


----------



## GanjaSMK

I never tell anyone where I live because I am constantly being chased by people who either want my body or my information.


----------



## CowTownTerror

Salutations from Kansas City Missouri


----------



## Games

From Dallas, TX. not entirely new, just havent been here in a long time. Lol


----------



## reDDot

Hey ppl , from South Africa . Doubt u get many of us here !


----------



## iTravis

San Diego, CA baybee


----------



## bfeng91

Buffalo Grove, IL







nice n boring here in a suburb of Chicago >.<


----------



## PureLogic

Manila


----------



## samuel002

From Canada, British Columbia, Vancouver


----------



## Daywalker Lee

Baltimore Md

Go Ravens!


----------



## ddoolin

Charlotte, NC. Residing in Lafayette, LA for the summer.


----------



## drb328

Milford CT! mile from the water... not too bad


----------



## Fisshy

Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## kdashjl

greetings from mexico city


----------



## SrdrKerim

Hey guys, im from Turkey also im new on forum


----------



## futurecode

Wilkes-barre Pennsylvania USA


----------



## arioscrimson

Soon to be Sacramento, California.


----------



## NorseRebel

Hey Guys im a newbie here at oc.net ,hope i can share my fairly newborn interest in hardware,computers here with such a fine crowd as yourself
i got the feeling that this is the place to be if you wanna meet other cool people with similar interests and wanna learn and be around very knowledgble people
im a bit of a newbie myself but hope to pick up a thing or two while im here
see u guys around the forum


----------



## hoxz

hello everyone , im from indonesia


----------



## Spacedinvader

Hi All, I'm from Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Vaelik

Hi everybody, I'm from Toronto, ON, Canada

new to this overclocking computer business and lookin for lots of help to future develop my skills

hope to learn from you all =)


----------



## evitkus

Hello. I just register there.. I'm from Lithuania.
__________________
buy acomplia online
cheap tadalafil uk


----------



## Fodder29

Unemployment Capital of the United States - Michigan


----------



## Ksireaper

San Diego, CA


----------



## sebastianTR

hi from Istanbul Turkey


----------



## KOBALT

Mentor, Ohio. It's about 20 miles East of Cleveland. It's a yuppie little overcrowded city that has every store and restaurant possibly imagined. It's super clean and well maintained and they think it's above the rest of the world. They even have signs saying "It's better in Mentor"..... and they even have a carnival every year called 'Better In Mentor Days". Get me outta here........


----------



## ccbox23

I joined awhile back, but just now got around to filling out my profile, specs, etc. 
If you don't mind, I'm going to continue devouring everything in sight at this information buffet! Maybe down the line I might even be able to offer a tidbit of wisdom or two of my own...In the meantime, hello from San Pedro, California!


----------



## Twisterman

Hello everyone. Newbie but willing to learn


----------



## TupidGeek

Nc =d


----------



## 13DogMan13

Kincardine, Ontario, Canada woot!


----------



## Zdenislav

Hi all, Bratislava Slovakia


----------



## SgtWoody83

Greetings from Rhineland-Pfalz Germany. New to OC.net and wanted to say hello. I have a custom built PC and an ASUS ROG G73jh to play with.


----------



## Twitch18

Ontario, Canada


----------



## haroldz123

sarawak, (borneo) malaysia


----------



## Liighthead

australia here














.....


----------



## Yumyums

Kenora, ON here.. kinda sucks cause i also have to use online stores for parts and such but still.. Canada be beastinnn!


----------



## Zer0system

Hey, everybody! ... Michigan. lol Fodder29


----------



## Ctekcop

I'm from Italy, a little town near the big city of Milan


----------



## Nishi-kun

Santiago, Chile. A long strip on South America


----------



## aketolove

I am from Northwest Ohio just joined yesterday. On another note I found this forum by looking at heatware ><


----------



## zseha

bosnia & herzegovina, balkan. its all good, but cant find any cheap parts, mouses, etc. piracy is the main thing here, its almost legal. so im buying cds not the games xD


----------



## Zdenislav

Greetings from Slovakia - central Europe







)


----------



## Ryangdotexe

Kansas City, MO

Hello folks.


----------



## edwinjankowski

Hi.
I am from California.
Nice to be here with all you people.


----------



## perlitas

Hello , Hola :

From Spain .....

Im from Orense, in the North of Spain

I like ---> Asus p6x58D Premium


----------



## Editor22

Hey Bristol UK here


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Editor22*


Hey Bristol UK here










Brizzle


----------



## droolsainte

Massachusetts USA here, just join up


----------



## Lee17

Trois-RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec, Canada


----------



## Sean W.

im from Claremont Ca, about 20 miles south east of Los Angles


----------



## stratman

Aylmer, qc

'cross the bridge from ottawa


----------



## brendar7639

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !


----------



## D3L1Z1OUS_S3CR3T

I'm from Indonesia, South East Asia Region


----------



## 1337LutZ

Ofcourse you would be welcome here!


----------



## Inik

Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## SamAMD

Hello, im new and im from Australia, specifically the Sunshine Coast in Queensland.


----------



## moji5

i come from tehran iran
and want to learn of you many good things
if you want know me see this link 
www.njavan.com/forum
i wish that i have'nt mistake in this text 
goodluck


----------



## Phenom 2 X4 940 Black

I live in Hesperia, Michigan, USA. Great area too live if your into Over Clocking or Into high Preference Computers. Parts are cheap around here lately. Over clocked my Phenon 2 x4 940 B.E. (Deneb) from 3.01 Ghz to 3.52 Ghz ran Prime 95 for 6 hrs with no problems. Got my cooler to work right also. I Used artic silver thermal paste. I also turned on my fan controllers in the bios this morning. I wounder how it did not burn up before? Running at 54C after running prime for 6 hrs.


----------



## Traxlerchic2010

I'm from a small town in northwest Ohio


----------



## Kevlo

From St. Mary's Georgia, US. Born in the Kingsbay United States Naval Hospital
Currently living in Northern-ish Ohio

BTW: How the hell did i miss this topic???


----------



## MaddenModer

I am from the Big Apple


----------



## 0newingedangel

I'm from NYC


----------



## Obsession

Pretoria, Johannesburg, (BOTH!!!) South-Africa......

There where the rest of the world think wild animals run in the streets.

Land of the Malema.....


----------



## Trito

I'm from one of shi**yest European countrys - Latvia


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obsession* 
Pretoria, Johannesburg, (BOTH!!!) South-Africa......

There where the rest of the world think wild animals run in the streets.

Land of the Malema.....

Hah, if people think so of Canary, don't even say about SouthAfrica...

Gotta love your country, I'm african too.


----------



## NitrousX

Born in Canada, raised in the US.


----------



## KaiserDragon

Rock Hill SC.
http://www.midnight-riders.com/
If you look there the midnight riders are coming here oct 11th... why rock hill? I dunno.
The Fair used to come around at that time too, though I thought it was mid September...


----------



## YangerD

I'm from Toronto, Canada. The world's must multicultural city


----------



## Maskedman

I'm from Catawba Island, OH


----------



## DXcellence718

Bronx, New York


----------



## Alpineb1

Montreal, Quebec, Canada !!


----------



## ItGoesTwo11

St Petersburg Florida USA


----------



## Stensby

Calgary Alberta!


----------



## Konstantinov

Warren, Michigan !!!


----------



## Darkknight512

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Crazydood

In Itaipava, a neighborhood of PetrÃ³polis aka The imperial city of Brazil, which is located in the state of rio de janeiro.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

toronto


----------



## Yumyums

Kenora Ontario







no big pc stores here unfortunately just repair shops


----------



## infeu

hong kong~


----------



## Thunderclap

Bulgaria, south-eastern Europe.


----------



## asgaard

Poland, but living in Ireland couple of years.


----------



## magicmike

Middle of farm country, IL


----------



## Jacky344

I come from Italy. Abruzzo


----------



## Coz_411

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insanity*


I might as well start.. I'm downunder in sh**ty australia


****ty Australia?

Please leave then!

Wow, talk about Zombie Thread.


----------



## dracotonisamond

old thread is old.

i hail from Southern California where when its not sunny, its foggy and pouring down rain.


----------



## jecko

hey guys, im a new member, just wanted to say hi







, im currently building my new rig, though my signature says that my mobo is crosshair iv formula, i'm going to get it next month







looking forward in sharing my benches with you guys. the motherboard is the only thing i'm lacking, the rest of my parts are waiting patiently on my table


----------



## bubu0000

hey , i am bubu from india


----------



## guinaom1

I'm from Brasilia brazil, but i was born in nyc.


----------



## mercedessss

Serbia


----------



## !Lester!

Netherlands.


----------



## v1ral

From Guam!!
Don't have that much pc related stores for the enthusiast.
Pretty much have to order all my uber stuff.
Shashoots
v1ral


----------



## runningmann

born in the ATL, japanese originally..


----------



## ScottyDog

Fort Worth, TX


----------



## *Daniel

I'm from Melbourne, Australia


----------



## rdasch3

Hi, Iam new to the forums here and I just wanted to stop by real quick and introduce myself. I think this is a pretty good thread to start out at. First off, to answer the original question, I am from Baltimore Maryland. I've lived various other places such as Japan, California, Texas, and New jersey as well as visited the majority of the United States. I graduated high school in Jersey. I am currently going to school for networking at the University of Phoenix taking online classes. I work full time in retail. Other than that I have turned into a giant hardware enthusiast in the past two years, building 2 systems from scratch, with customizations to my current and old build in the future. Well, I will see you all on the forums.


----------



## bowie

Adelaide, South Australia, Australia

Were Every one nows every one and your sisters best friends unlces best mate is you sister inlaw


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bowie* 
Adelaide, South Australia, Australia

Were Every one nows every one and your sisters best friends unlces best mate is you sister inlaw









True that!









I'm from Adelaide, Australia also


----------



## womanlover.

im from marz


----------



## webswat

Hello

I'm Eduardo Moraes, called WebSwat in online forums. From BR with something to you! ;D

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## ShortySmalls

can't remember if ive posted in here before (prob have) but im from missouri


----------



## Ekemeister

Sugar Land, Texas.


----------



## generalmyers

From Baltimore Maryland, living in Pasadena Maryland, and im moving to Westminster Maryland
woot, moving to a farm, i'm downgrading to satelite rural internet *is sarcastically happy about that :|*


----------



## Pankie

Ottawa, Ontario.

Suburb of Barrhaven


----------



## ToyzRsux

im filipino, but i was born in the US


----------



## berkeleyboi

Hi all, I'm new here. I'm from Berkeley California.


----------



## andyus

from Italy, Palermo here!


----------



## Godless-Creature

I Just started overclocking and just joined in the site. I'm from Seychelles an extremely small tropical island in the Indian ocean that you probably have not noticed and i'm probably the first seychellois to join the site.


----------



## FaNo1ogy

Hello all! I'm from the west coast of Arizona! Lake Havasu City, Home of the world famous London Bridge were it can get 120 degrees outside








P.S. Its a dry heat


----------



## Liquidmetal

Hello, I'm from Florida. I just with in the last two weeks built my very first PC. Still putting final touches on it. It was a lot of fun and I really enjoyed it. For the last 10 years I have been in the field of computers but more on the software side. CAD software to be exact. Now am going to school for information systems, But I must say that since I liked building my pc so much, computer engineering sounds also like a good career choice.LOL


----------



## ahmad-zamel

Egypt

sharkia

belbies

i know it is strange............or Wondrous

thanks


----------



## odin2free

Living in Wisconsin USA 
River Falls only about thirty mins from the mall of america








Nothing to special little university town pretty nice 
Considering i finally have ac in my apt


----------



## MasterFire

Some 200 pages later from my last post.

Slight change since the last time, I still live in Zeewolde in the Netherlands. Only now I work in Nunspeet (which is like, right in between Zwolle and Amersfoort beside the A28).

Thread reminded me of











. Not a musical highpoint (for all I care, I will never hear it again).


----------



## fenixsaint

Canadian here. Figured I should finally post something since Ive been lurking for a while now.


----------



## tbone_malone

Bakersfield, CA. hating every minute of it... lol


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Walnut Creek, CA


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tbone_malone*


Bakersfield, CA. hating every minute of it... lol


I'm sorry









Sunny San Diego, CA here


----------



## mrgnfrag

I'm from Brittany, France.
Am i the only french here lol ?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrgnfrag*


I'm from Brittany, France.
Am i the only french here lol ?


ya the rest of your people are at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## mrgnfrag

I'm really hating the weather here, don't complain if you live in CA.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrgnfrag*


I'm really hating the weather here, don't complain if you live in CA.


who would complain? were in the 80's f here


----------



## mrgnfrag

That's great, actually we got like 95Â°F with rain sometimes... (looks like florida lol) wich is a real pain.


----------



## DesiTwist

I'm from Philadelphia, PA but was born somewhere in Spain.


----------



## rasa123

Born on Bitburg AFB in Germany but raised almost completely in Texas.


----------



## antand

Born in Wales (UK) and still living in this small country now.


----------



## jack.19987

hey this is a very simple question. I am from New York, America


----------



## SC2pro

hey im from Montreal Canada. We have a couple of computer stores that are local but we also have newegg and ncix


----------



## mickeydeath

hey i just joined and i am from Macedon which is about 30 mins from Rochester NY in the United States of America


----------



## SGTMongo

Hey, just joined, I am from Hialeah, Florida.....


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SGTMongo*


Hey, just joined, I am from Hialeah, Florida.....


You serious? Me too bro LOL


----------



## SGTMongo

Yea dawg...... I lived on 24 and 12, by que barato...... but Im somewhere else now, reppin that Dade, nah mean....


----------



## Chicken Patty

Gotcha. I live by Hialeah-Miami lakes.


----------



## _he.ro_

Hi all New Member's Here , 
How are yu'll ?
am From Egypt, Cairo .


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_he.ro_*


Hi all New Member's Here , 
How are yu'll ?
am From Egypt, Cairo .


Welcome


----------



## Bow

Born and raised in Tacoma, WA. now in South Colton, Ny......NY sucks!!!


----------



## nani17

Hello all I'm Irish and live in Ireland enough said lol


----------



## Coolio831

Salinas,California!


----------



## last_exile

Born, raised in Taipei, Taiwan. In the U.S. for school.


----------



## blacklight0

hello, just signed in, excited about my new DREAM machine! wanna get skilled in the art of OC'ing, and understand this is a great site! SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA USA


----------



## Couch Potato

Where am I from??
I am from my mother.
I was raised in New York New York
I live in Hollywood Florida


----------



## Eldin

Vancouva canada1111111111111111


----------



## OCd_JCD

I'm from Sweden, currently I'm hunting a hidden secret society, constantly being followed around by this crazy computer, (someone must have oc'd it to much)
and I always wear sunglasses since I'm to cool for any thing else.


----------



## goretex

Looking to learn something new


----------



## darksun20

I'm from Louisiana, about 15min away from Baton Rouge (state capital).


----------



## Ctekcop

I'm from Italy, near the city of Milan, really near the airport


----------



## enyownz

Brooklyn NY!


----------



## eikast

I'm from the Inland Empire in California(South).
However I will be living in Michigan for a while to finish school. (Transfer)


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eikast*


I'm from the Inland Empire in California(South).
However I will be living in Michigan for a while to finish school. (Transfer)


You're pretty close to me then, So Cal here too!


----------



## slimbrady

Hi all. I used to stay up on the tech since ~ the dawn of AoL 2.5, in-between I had a lot of other stuff happen and fell way behind on times. Just recently am getting back in the flow of things(spent the last 2 weeks reading post after post on every O.C. forum and relevant google search result that I could find.) I'm from Montana but am currently living in the epically beautiful city of San Diego, CA.

Just got my first 4.0 ghz overclock xD So, I figured it was time to start registering on some good forums and endlessly annoy you all with my l33t n00bsauce =) GAME ON!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Hello there. From houston Texas. Live in houston Texas.


----------



## ZTempo

Denmark









City doesn't matter, noone would know anyway ....


----------



## Lucifers

I'm from Montevideo, Uruguay


----------



## theblah

From Grand Cayman. Live in Canada.


----------



## xeveN

Indonesia,
moving to Melbourne, Australia next month


----------



## winster

From Malaysia


----------



## pash1k

Utah


----------



## Chuckclc

Originally my first 29 years from the great Houston, TX. in a small town now called Corsicana. Still in TEXAS.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Stillwater, Oklahoma.










I'll put this OSU banner up just cause it seems natural. Everyone here wears LOTS of orange. Looks either like a hunting convention, or there was a prison break.


----------



## Speedster159

Philippines and some good and bad stores here they even sell OEM Parts as brand new.


----------



## Miz3r

Howdi all, i b Mizer from south africa, im looking forward too learning more about overclocking and PC tech from you all


----------



## nonobitol

hi all . . i'm nobi from indonesia . . nice to meet you all


----------



## laimonas123

Hello to everyone I'am Petras from Lithuanian. Nice to meet you all









adipex p
Adipex and Phentermine


----------



## pmn247

Hello guys, I'm from the Philippines and nice to meet you all.


----------



## Mc.Oc

In the middle of Germany. Btw. not many Germans here, eh? ^^


----------



## cpy

Slovakia here


----------



## cahlenyuan

hellow there ...!









From netherlands besides here in Red tulip Field


----------



## UKiY

hello! greetings from croatia! evala! =)


----------



## jwheatly

hi all,

first post.. very nice forums you have here.


----------



## Dakov

Maine, US


----------



## snowshoe

Hey there from the wet UK. Awesome site BTW.


----------



## Lee17

Trois-RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec, Canada


----------



## chinesethunda

florida usa


----------



## Cable

I'm from SweClockers myself, or well - literally said - Sweden.


----------



## sleazy_e

Go old USA


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Connecticut, USA


----------



## whizod

Hello all, just joined from Toronto, Canada!


----------



## projectx7

Long Island NY Here


----------



## 100PARIK

Chicago, ILLINOIS (Ukrainian)


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *100PARIK*


Chicago, ILLINOIS (Ukrainian)


What up my brother! 
Nice to see another windy city inhabitant roaming these forums


----------



## [\/]Paris

San Francisco, Richmond District


----------



## Hannes

Sweden! Were all the girls are topless, 1.80m and blond.


----------



## Ruckol1

Toronto, Ontario- Canada!

Lol it's funny reading the old, old posts. "I splurged on a AMD 2500+"


----------



## aoratoss

hi im from Greece


----------



## mrbrad

Los Angeles, West side


----------



## deadfishswim

I'm living down here in the Philippines...


----------



## [email protected]

Denmark, Jytland


----------



## ShivMan

Hello from Tulsa, OK


----------



## DeadMau5

I'm from Wales, United Kingdom


----------



## krusu70

Hello from Estonia


----------



## aaadictedone

Im from northwest of Chicago, IL but born and lived in California for the first 11 years of my life and have been in Chicagoland area for almost 13 years...


----------



## Kalisto707

I'm from nor cal bay area. Hi there!


----------



## rjay_alvarez

Hi! from Toronto, Canada here


----------



## Trogdor636

North Cali, above Sac. Also a newb to this forum!


----------



## Acceptu

uk


----------



## Enigma8750

*Calera Alabama..*
The center of Alabama.
We have The Heart of Dixie Railroad Museum and two exits to the interstate. We have a new Large High School and our Policemen just went back to the classic Black and White Cars. Lots of commerce and lots of food places. BBQ is an Alabama Delicacy. We love it. We also have one of the largest limestone quarries in the US.

Old man to this forum


----------



## eyric101

Greetz from Edgewood, Maryland


----------



## vodka3dg

New recruit from Buenos Aires, Argentina reporting in for duty


----------



## N3mc0n

Home is Outside Philadelphia, going to college in Western NY State, and in North Virginia for the summer.


----------



## xxSilent_Sniper

Vancouver Canada WOOT!!!


----------



## BlueFisherman

a Basement some where in New York


----------



## XtremeBlackout

I'm Irish in Coburg, Germany.Moving to Budapest, Hungary next week.

P.S. If anyone knows a good online or local hardware shop in budapest/hungary I'd appreciat a message


----------



## Wyern

Sweden...


----------



## stan_nel

South Africa!


----------



## Mongol

America's armpit....NJ. D:


----------



## Jed Exodus

oldham, manchester... united kingdom


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Vancouver BC here.


----------



## kcuestag

From Spain, but I live in Kaiserslautern, Germany.

Am I the only user here from Spain?


----------



## crazytalk

Phoenix, AZ. it's quite warm outside.


----------



## xxlinkxx

Southern California, Silicon Valley!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Manila Philippines, nicw tropical weather around here!


----------



## Error_4

I'm from Virginia, right by the Beach.


----------



## vgmaster86

Hi im bryon, im a overclocker in training. from MN


----------



## EduFurtado

Welcome, byron

First thing would be setting up your rig information
Then read, read, read, read and try


----------



## KillerBeaz

^ spammer be gone!!! and i'm from Panama City, Florida, but now live in Missouri


----------



## Captain318

Im from a hole in the wall called Allenton MI where im lucky I even have Dial Up. And the best I get is 28.8


----------



## punker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain318* 
Im from a hole in the wall called Allenton MI where im lucky I even have Dial Up. And the best I get is 28.8









just Make a extra large cache

trust me it helps


----------



## marduk666

QuÃ©bec Canada







lots of stores


----------



## levontraut

well joined the site when i ;ived in south africa but, i have moved to the UK so i do everything from there now.


----------



## hostler

Holland!


----------



## BKsMassive

Great Britain.
Felixstowe.

Population of good store - 0
Population of extremely over prices shops - 2


----------



## chiruerg

Hi all
I am from Hyderabad, INDIA.


----------



## shady120290

me from new delhi , india


----------



## nukefission

the jungle of south africa


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hostler*


Holland!


GG on the World Cup







Spain here


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Hey all, just joined the site and currently residing in Seal Beach, CA.


----------



## phonyphonecall

CHICAGO!!!!!!!! 
Go HAWKS!!!


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


Toronto Canada







Some cool computer mod stores here!


Same!!! I'm at Sherbourne do you know that TTC station?


----------



## MoleMania

Cornwall in England!


----------



## skier

Maine, <1000 people in my town, one corner store and an elementary school, use a well (what is town waterworks?), and have generator at the ready


----------



## Redwoodz

Holy thread revival batman!


----------



## skier

wut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


Holy thread revival batman!


the first post on the last page is from 3 days ago, going through 12hrs ago before me on this page.


----------



## Syrillian

In "internet time" that is comparable to a geological age.


----------



## Behemoth777

Arizona here.

Number of good parts stores= 1(fry's)


----------



## skier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Arizona here.

Number of good parts stores= 1(fry's)










i've never personally seen a fry's compusa or anything like that, i live an hour from a best buy and radio shack tho


----------



## joeyc

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## BigTinz

Alabama, USA.


----------



## pyeager3

Cleveland, OH


----------



## Zendet

Ireland
Welcome to the land of where you must order everything online =D


----------



## DarkBlueDot

From the USA but now living in Brasil.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkBlueDot*


From the USA but now living in *Brasil*.


hopefully not for schooling







jk welcome to ocn by the way







... didn't notice you were new here... that comment was all in good fun...


----------



## DarkBlueDot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


hopefully not for schooling







jk welcome to ocn by the way







... didn't notice you were new here... that comment was all in good fun...


Thank you for the welcome, and no offense taken. But being dual-citizen I find myself oddly compelled to spell it as I was taught when I was learning Portuguese.


----------



## ImportDezigns

I just moved to California, where the air is dirty brown...and the girls are ditsy blonde


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
hopefully not for schooling







jk welcome to ocn by the way







... didn't notice you were new here... that comment was all in good fun...

Brasil is the proper spelling. Unless you consider yourself to live in Los Estados Unidos, in which case I guess they can be Brazil. Wait...


----------



## blooder11181

brasil is for portuguese for portugal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil


----------



## Izdaari

Hi!









I'm from Seattle, in the NW corner of the continental US.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I'll just say US. I really concerned about internet safety.


----------



## Orn

dhaka, bangladesh


----------



## teajayyy

Southern California









We got a few good LAN centers over here lol


----------



## duong01

Hanoi , Vietnam
we used car parts , gardening and plumbing parts for watercooling system ages before LOL =))
now as the trade embargoes are gone , some rich guys in town can get their hands on EK , XSPC , Bitspower and Koolance etc stuff








edit : now i'm in melbourne , aus
i hate it when everything i wanted have to be ordered through ebay or PCCG / gammods


----------



## whatjones911

Santa Cruz , CA!!!


----------



## Orn

dhaka, wait! feels like I posted here on this thread before?


----------



## volund

I'm from New York, in the Hudson Valley.

I just joined up as my interest in overclocking is growing, as is my interest in a SFF build in a Lian Li A05NB, which I would like to share as it gets off the ground, as you seem to have several already


----------



## williamtsims

Las Vegas, Nevada!


----------



## vanir

Hey all, joined over a year ago but rarely post as i just lurk the news section!
Currently living in Perth, Australia!


----------



## tinyteddy

melbourne; Australia -- parts here are so expensive














.


----------



## SwiftShooter

Cape Town, South Africa!


----------



## CamiloOkB

USA--> Miami, Florida


----------



## Samirfuad

hi every one I'm from Yemen maybe I'm the only one from there HAHAHAHA ^_^


----------



## nadeemj187

hi, i just joined from south africa, eastern cape.i've been working in PC distribution for about 6years now aswell as some retail along the way. in the process of building my new rig. just sold my i5 which i've had for a little over 3months now. busy setting up my new rig. recieved my haf932 about a week ago and color coded it. i have ordered my mis 790fx-gd70 mobo and in a bit of a twist as to using the phenom2 1055t on a seven series mobo. this is the first time i'm going to build a custom pc for myself so i really want to do something nice.....


----------



## Willanhanyard

I am from Hippie land.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


I am from Hippie land.


I just slightly south of hippie land, in the bay area 'burbs.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


I just slightly south of hippie land, in the bay area 'burbs.










Burbz? Wacha talkin bought man? All I want is peace man. And theres my suckish hippie impersonation







! I live East of hippie land actualy in a town called "Danville".


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Burbz? Wacha talkin bought man? All I want is peace man. And theres my suckish hippie impersonation







! I live East of hippie land actualy in a town called "Danville".


haha I work in San Ramon, we are neighbors


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


haha I work in San Ramon, we are neighbors


Where do ya work in San Ramon? My family has a Christmas buisness that does Christmas decorations in San Ramon.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Where do ya work in San Ramon? My family has a Christmas buisness that does Christmas decorations in San Ramon.


Bishop Ranch, right off the freeway.


----------



## Nooooob

I live in New York City


----------



## spanielcheckers

Metro Atlanta. Nice to meet you.


----------



## CM96

Hello everyone I come from Townsville, Queensland, Australia).

*Quick bio of Townsville (from my perspective):* Up here we only have 2 seasons: Summer and winter (or Wet and dry depending on who you ask), we have a horrible state government, all computer shops up here are way overpriced, and we only have Telstra and Optus hardware in our Phone exchanges (not a good thing). But at least if the federal labor government gets in, we're going to be getting a (almost) city wide FTTH rollout


----------



## galaxie83

I'm from St. Louis Missouri but moved 50 miles south to Ste. Genevieve, MO about 4 years ago. Now I'm wanting to move back a little more closer to the city. Missing it a little.


----------



## darkcommon

CÃ¡diz, Spain.

Hope to see more spanish people here! (I think kcuestag is already registered... anyway)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkcommon*


CÃ¡diz, Spain.

Hope to see more spanish people here! (I think kcuestag is already registered... anyway)


Nice! Welcome darkcommon


----------



## Lara

Hy,
I am Laura from Bucharest, Romania.


----------



## Mysterymix

Manchester! Where else can you get a past-its-best TV programme set on cobbled streets, the greatest football club in the world and a mad man called Marc Bolan in the same city?


----------



## Trademark

I'm from Camarillo, CA (Southern California).


----------



## Whitmore29

<--- Halifax NS Canada, as downtown as downtown can get (in halifax atleast)


----------



## tjay930

Eugene Oregon here.


----------



## OverSightX

Chicago, IL here...


----------



## thiagocosta85

Thank you guys, I feel so welcome here, I didn't know about this section of the forum yet.

I am from Brazil and USA. Depending on the season, I love America, God Bless America. The people in this forum really give us good attention.

It is a honor to be here with all you cool people. Awesome forum. I hope I can help people, as people have been very kind to me.

Thank you all, a pleasure to be here.


----------



## mrtomek

Adelaide (down the bottom) Australia


----------



## Chuckie

Hi I'm Charles from South Africa


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Vancouver Canada here.


----------



## groodal

Oppdal, Norway yeah, a lot of gamers, ever heard about TG (the Gathering)? its the worlds second biggest lanparty, and the biggest is dreamhack in sweeden.


----------



## chayden78613

From Texas but living in southern Oregon at the moment.


----------



## austinb324

Says it under my avatar.


----------



## Razaroth

Den-mark.


----------



## nowcontrol

London/UK


----------



## Segovax

Strawberry Shortcake Land.


----------



## Theory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity* 
Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?

Long Island, New York


----------



## un1b4ll

I hail from Sacramento, Ca. Originally from Auburn, Ca.


----------



## Yukyuklee

Hi,
Just joined not too long ago I'm in Boston, MA


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukyuklee*


Hi,
Just joined not too long ago I'm in Boston, MA


Welcome to the family!


----------



## Yukyuklee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Welcome to the family!










Thanks man!


----------



## summercp

Cincinnati, Ohio, USA.

I can't wait to get out of the Midwest and then out of the country though!


----------



## kimber

fFlorida
Live in Misssisippi


----------



## Drenlin

Arkansas, USA. I could tell you the town but you'd have to google it, haha.


----------



## Liberty

Hi guys,
Hi from Australia!
Great to be here.


----------



## Abbas

Lahore, Pakistan


----------



## ImN00b

I'm Venezuelan


----------



## Chocolate

I'm Dutch from The Netherlands.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Hello!

Johnny Rook here, from Portugal!

Cheers!


----------



## Chuckie

Hi i'm Charles from Johannesburg in South Africa


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Lafayette, IN in the good ol' US of A.


----------



## CptEks

Hey,
I'm CptEks, living in Geneva, Switzerland.

Cheers!


----------



## Ace High

I'm Sean from West Virginia.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Will,Live from Breda,The Netherlands here!


----------



## Benny99

Sydney Australia !


----------



## brl3git

Houston, Texas I wonder how many people from Texas are on here...?


----------



## Akpsp

Hi, Akpsp here. Im from up north, Alaska. I came here to learn how to overclock.
Been looking through the forums, this place looks great.


----------



## Duckmaffia

HI, I'm Jarno from Flanders!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Connecticut. No stores around here with computer parts.


----------



## Hondais1

Southern California


----------



## austinb324

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
<---


----------



## oasis123

Bangalore,Karnataka,INDIA
(city,State,Country)


----------



## Lanexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondais1*


Southern California


How far into Southern Cali? xD

I'm From Calexico California as south as it gets in california.

If any of you think where you live is bad then let me tell you This place is worse and lamer

But saying that its quiet here and nothing really happens around here







so that's why i like it.


----------



## juicyjay

italian!


----------



## domerocket

Alabama, but live in Hawaii


----------



## Pascal1973

Holland, where the Grass grows legit!


----------



## ilikerep

ny


----------



## EDARX9000

Wilmington Island, Savannah, Georgia


----------



## minimodman

<-------in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Squirrel-666

United Kingdom In a Place Known as Bristol lol


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel-666* 
United Kingdom In a Place Known as Bristol lol

Was up there yesterday at the Marriot for Apple sales training. Driving in the centre is a nightmare...


----------



## djhash

Worcester, MA

Please pay no attention to joke that my system is down below. I'm here to learn and then I'll attempt to do actual overclocking. Also when I actually get a job and have the funds to support this exciting new hobby.


----------



## XiDillon

system isnt a joke, most people only have netbooks.....

Jackson Michigan. Its a hole if Ive ever seen one.


----------



## Squirrel-666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Was up there yesterday at the Marriot for Apple sales training. Driving in the centre is a nightmare...

Oh i def agree there mate is a nightmare i dont tend to go there unless i have to







aka for baby clothes etc as i have an 11week old son and the misses likes the store mothercare haha


----------



## AbsolutAdikt7

Massssssssssssa2****z


----------



## HobieCat

Tecumseh, Ontario...basically the southernmost part of Canada (like 15min from Detroit)


----------



## h0thead132

Sup guys, i was originally born in England but moved back to the US in to good ole' upstate NY before i was even one, i am currently going to college in Burlington Vt


----------



## Drizz-OH!

Hey what's up guys. I'm Andrew, checkin in from Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## bajer29

Hiyah! I'm a traveler for my job. Akron, OH is my home town and I have been traveling to Farilawn, OH, Knoxville, TN, Indianapolis, IN, and Crown Point, IN. Right now my home resides in Indianapolis... for the time being







Wish there were more computer modding stores around here :/


----------



## De-Zant

Student in southern finland in a town near the capital, helsinki...


----------



## mapmd1234

ello ello, im from the US and specifically ohio...love the summers but HATE the winters... so where is everyone else from and what do you run??


----------



## apsara

Hey, I'm a new here







I'm from north carolina.


----------



## camerongb

Im from Sydney Australia !


----------



## DB006

From London, England, living in erm, London


----------



## LurkinWilli

VA Beach with the navy but home town is Rochester New York!


----------



## XxshadowxX

NYC the city that never sleeps.....build gaming pc


----------



## Nooooob

New York City FTW!


----------



## JAM3S121

Connecticut


----------



## TropicalPants

Ya boyeee! Northern Virginia!

I dont associate w/ Southern VA. lol.


----------



## xunedeinx

All over NYC, and now in northern NH. Talk about out of my element..LOL


----------



## kandyman

hi,m from Pune....INDIA!


----------



## Kny

I'm originally from Louisiana, living in England for the time being. What a difference...


----------



## Valle79

Norway? More like SNOREway! And yeah, that's where I'm from.


----------



## hickmb34

Eastern States. NC, VA. TN, rather be someplace cool than hot. Mountains next to the water would be nice, with occasional snow, but not too cold.
I'm sure there's a virtual world out there.


----------



## pistons50

Michigan


----------



## BaronT

North Carolina


----------



## Incorrigible Space Cadet

From Philly


----------



## daowner

Hey everyone new to the forum Baltimore Maryland here


----------



## MURDoctrine

Southeastern North Carolina here.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## codejunki

Wow, old thread to be still talked about lol


----------



## saint19

I'm from Bogota, Colombia


----------



## purpleannex

Isn't this a bit pointless when it says your location under your avatar, unless you haven't filled it in and therefore you don't wan't people to know so won't respond to this thread?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Manual* 
England, UK!

Woop same XD


----------



## BionicMan

Cairo, Egypt right here


----------



## zigit

Let me Introduce my self, Zigit, From Tropical country Indonesia


----------



## FearSC549

Earth.


----------



## xXx.ME[rnes]TAL.xXx

Israel!


----------



## socratesx

Hello from Greece!


----------



## Willanhanyard

California.


----------



## ZFedora

Indiana, Near Chicago


----------



## ericfx1984

USA, Kansas (sometimes Missouri)


----------



## 13thirty7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insanity* 
Hey.

Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...

Wheres everyone from?

NEW YORK BABY!!!! w00t w00t!lol. Happy Overclocking!


----------



## YoooH

Bangkok


----------



## 7c0d3

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## _AntLionBR_

SÃ£o Paulo - Brazil.


----------



## r4ns0m

Washington, DC Metro area.


----------



## Staalby

Denmark, Europe.


----------



## Jeremy Smith

Greetings from the Cayman Islands!!


----------



## answ3r

SoCal GO GO GO!


----------



## SUPERBONG

MAINE- no Microcenter nearby


----------



## Skiing_Squirrel

From Indiana...go PURDUE!!!


----------



## andrewmd

born in russia, live in maryland


----------



## shinigamibob

Born in srilanka, living in Canada... yea, i'm an immigrant... lay off my case will you!... geez....


----------



## StrifeFox

I'm from the USA, nice to meet you all.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrifeFox* 
I'm from the USA, nice to meet you all.

Welcome to the Forums








from Houston here.


----------



## OverSightX

Chicago, IL and we have Microcenter, TIgerdirect, and Frys nearby. I guess thats all but I wish there were more "custom" shops around.


----------



## StrifeFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH* 
Welcome to the Forums








from Houston here.

That's cool. I'm in Tallahasse.


----------



## Trademark

Camarillo, CA (Southern California) / Computer Programmer Working at Blue Cross Blue Shield of CA and Playing Video Games during night also taking care my 2yrs old baby girl whenever i can








anyway we have Frys Electronic/Best Buy Nearby. and about 2hours+ drive distance to Microcenter (Tustin).


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Im Iranian But i live in the San fernando valley


----------



## flmjiggy

Ny!


----------



## S_V(TM)

Hyderabad ,India (Though hometown is Vizag)


----------



## jankz777

hi, i am from malang, indonesia


----------



## dave22222

Manhattan, New york!


----------



## energizer_omega

Hey,

I'm from New Zealand. Which is a small island country in the South Pacific.


----------



## Oldguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPERBONG*


MAINE- no Microcenter nearby










You're just a few hours away from the one in Cambridge.


----------



## Lam_Panda

Cali!


----------



## wastedkid

Carlsbad, Ca


----------



## jellis142

Pendleton, Oregon...festering little hole of unacceptable.


----------



## Hiro_Kun

South Carolina, United States.

Nothing interesting here except for a tourist trap (>_<) and The pyramid shaped Hard Rock Cafe. T_T What's a nerd to do!!!


----------



## jgarcia

Buna, Tx.

If you dont hunt, fish, or listen to country music you just dont fit in.

I dont hunt, fish, or listen to country music.


----------



## NHRABill

Hello people,

I have been lurking in this forum for what seems to be ever... Never needed to ask a ? because do a search and your answer is there...

Thought I make myself known so ....

New Jersey checking in home of the greatest gaminig Ping


----------



## Kylereeves13

Los Angeles, California. If any of you live around this area. You understand that right now, we are having bipolar weather.


----------



## supra_rz

Cyprus


----------



## Koalab33

St. Louis, MO


----------



## 420Assassin

Windsor, Ontario CANADA... eh

and no it dosnt snow up here 24/7 year round we get some nice warm weather aswell


----------



## skyn3t

Brasil [<o>]


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellis142* 
Pendleton, Oregon...festering little hole of unacceptable.

Haha I'm from Oregon too and I have spent some time in Pendleton. It can't be that bad, the Round Up is fun. Lot's of space to shoot guns and be left alone.


----------



## Gerik

I live in Glendale, California for 1 yr then Moves to Las Vegas, Nevada for 3 yrs then comes back to Glendale, California


----------



## djsi38t

You can find me in the foothills of the white mountains in western maine.About an hour north of portland maine,in a little town called norway.There is a whole bunch of towns nearby that are named after countries and cities.Like mexico,sweden,and china to name a few.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


You can find me in the foothills of the white mountains in western maine.About an hour north of portland maine,in a little town called norway.There is a whole bunch of towns nearby that are named after countries and cities.Like mexico,sweden,and china to name a few.


nice,,, i think im gonna goto sweden today, naaa lets goto china then mexico right after


----------



## Iron OX

Sao Paulo,Brazil

=D


----------



## chatsworth

Nashville, TN...where the summer never seems to end!


----------



## Crazy Belgium

Helo im from belgium West-vlaanderen Im trying to build my own computer , And i could use some help







Im realy not that good at building it myself so i realy need it


----------



## rubicsphere

Albuquerque, New Mexico. Yes, before anyone asks, it's in the United States.


----------



## davidwillson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


sup jim. your system sounds cool! I love the A7N8X-E Deluxe mobo.... mmmmm nice mobo. I have a buddy running it. Good luck with your systems and just post something if you have a question... I am up to 4 oc'd machines now so I think I am getting the hang of it










Thanks! I really loved all the features in the A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard. Can't wait to get the last box of parts from Newegg so I can start turning screws! Having never OC'd before, I'm not sure exactly what to do. It would be great to find a good cookbook for overclocking. But first, I just want to see my new beastie chugging along at stock speeds for awhile.


----------



## tonictim

Parkes (the dish) Australia


----------



## renegadegh0st

Oklahoma.... a town that no one has heard of


----------



## metal_gunjee

A town that no one has heard of? Try Wise, Virginia. Home of the gunjee


----------



## The Ricker

In the center of Kansas, also in a town no one has heard of.


----------



## Enjoi.Adrian

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## jedi304

Manila, Philippines!


----------



## Nexus6

Hotlanta, Georgia


----------



## TKNOHCKR

Hi everyone. I am from florida and Modding is my middle name! /DR.Evil Pinky Habit
JK, well I have been watching this forum and Pimprig. I finally mad an account an am now recording into my worklog all the pictures and mods I am making on my computer. I like to help people out with any issues they may have and hope to make some friends here too.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


A town that no one has heard of? Try Wise, Virginia. Home of the gunjee










Ha. I'm like 30-45 minutes from Wise,VA.


----------



## tquintana2

Norman, Oklahoma. I go to the University of Oklahoma, triple major, and cannot understand for the life of me why our mantra is Boomer Sooner.


----------



## BackBeat

Philippines


----------



## meeker

i live about an hour away from LA in Irvine
good place i have been here for a while
but havent really gotten into the site
since recently...Great Place
LONG LIVE OCN







!!!!!


----------



## jermant06

Excellent site from Arkansas


----------



## hotpotday

Any body here from China?


----------



## Rx10

Im from Managua Nicaragua


----------



## Redtaro

Thailand


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Hi everyone,

I am from New Jersey, not far from the Jersey shore.

My "rig" is a 4.0 GHz Trinity Mini (i7-860) from Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking.

Shown below:










Wanted to say, this is a great site, been a lurker for a while, glad I joined, and I hope to contribute!


----------



## Jmih

Mumbai, India


----------



## THUMPer1

Indiana USA


----------



## aeroblade

West Coast represent!


----------



## PresNotSure

I'm from Minnesota


----------



## sharpshoooter82

chi-city
thats anthore name for chicago


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82* 
chi-city
thats anthore name for chicago

congratulations.









@topic: I live in kenora, ON its a great city


----------



## steveg2a

I'm in Ottawa, ON. It's acceptable. Canada Computers store not to far from where I live


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Toronto Ontario


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steveg2a*


I'm in Ottawa, ON. It's acceptable. Canada Computers store not to far from where I live










To the Canadian guys...

I have a "power" question for you. Do you use the same power as in the USA? 120 Volts @ 60 Hz coming out of your wall socket?

Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Arasa

From what I've read the North American standard is 120 V and allows a range of 114 to 126 V @ 60 Hz. I'd be curious to know if it fluctuates more than that by region though.


----------



## insanity

Wow I made this thread over 6 years ago and it's still going strong!


----------



## emeianoite

I'm from Santiago de Chile, but I live in Miami Florida, ironically, the area in Santiago that I lived in was also called Florida


----------



## superfoozer

Hey Hey Hey...
Just joined, seems like a good group here!
I live in MN and play foosball when I'm bored.
My system: EVGA x58 sli le, i7 920, ATI radeon 5750, (3)x500gig WD Caviar Blue in Raid 5, 12 gigs OCZ 1600 gold, Thermaltake case w/red led's, dual 19" Acer HD lcd monitors.
I don't do much gaming, but I think it's cool what people do with the games! I am currently back in school as well, can never stop learning!
Have a great day.


----------



## Nikhil Pali

from Windsor, Ontario!!


----------



## Sheyster

From not-so-sunny Southern California. Rain, rain, go away!


----------



## HOTDOGS

North Bay, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superfoozer*


Hey Hey Hey...
Just joined, seems like a good group here!
I live in MN and play foosball when I'm bored.
My system: EVGA x58 sli le, i7 920, ATI radeon 5750, (3)x500gig WD Caviar Blue in Raid 5, 12 gigs OCZ 1600 gold, Thermaltake case w/red led's, dual 19" Acer HD lcd monitors. 
I don't do much gaming, but I think it's cool what people do with the games! I am currently back in school as well, can never stop learning! 
Have a great day.


Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Dirtyworks

I'm in Baker Lake, Nunavut Canada.


----------



## alexanat

I'm from Bellingham, WA, United States.

Anyone else from the PNW?


----------



## Garvey

Hi everyone.

I'd just like to introduce myself. My name's Garvey and I'm from the north west of England. I'm in the process of building myself a new work/gaming pc and came across this place on google.
I look forward to learning from you guys as it's been a while since I've built a desktop and I don't want to make any costly mistakes.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmcu

Western, New York


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

South Africa


----------



## Mitche01

UK - Northampton


----------



## ibfreeekout

Hey everyone. I just joined the site not too long ago and introduced myself the other here. Posting from Orlando, Florida. Hopefully only here for another two or three years though XD. Hope to see you all around sometime!


----------



## cyndrom

Greetings from Estonia!


----------



## pantherqs

Windsor, ON, hewwo ^_^


----------



## PhilzZ

Hey, I just joined the site , I'm new to OC and I wish to learn from the best , many pointed this site ... so here I am. I'm from Montreal, QC Canada


----------



## pcnoob1

mooresville nc!!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexanat*


I'm from Bellingham, WA, United States.

Anyone else from the PNW?


I'm in Seattle/Everett in the summers, and will be full time starting in 2012.


----------



## backhandslap

UK - Luton


----------



## Born4TheSky

New York City babe


----------



## 8800GT

st catharines, ontario. a city most people haven't heard of or get it confused with st.kitts


----------



## SharkGTX

Hi everyone! I'm from Kiev (capital of Ukraine).
I'm from Russian Overs TEAM (Overclockers team).
Don't be so strict, I'm a new here of this forum


----------



## WK19

Hey guys, I just joined up. I'm holding it down in Tuscaloosa, AL.


----------



## gunhound45

Aussie land


----------



## Peiler

Greetings from Limassol, CYPRUS


----------



## Sunn

Hails from Bahrain


----------



## Shogon

Redwood City, CA


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

From Nd, minot it has 2 cool computer store


----------



## rocks1982

From Korea. now Im in OC, CA


----------



## Josh154

Sioux Falls SD here.. We have a few local stores here that suck and all over priced. We have a pretty cool place that has lan's but its not bring your own PC's


----------



## WK19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
From Nd, minot it has 2 cool computer store

You ever met Madeline or Eli Honeycutt? They're about 20 years old and moved up to Minot, ND, earlier this year. Went to high school with both of them. Small world, eh?


----------



## matchboss

Savannah,Ga here and we have best buy?


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Guess.


----------



## kenolak

Valhalla


----------



## harajyuks

I was born in the GREAT boro of Manhattan, resided in BK for 8 years, then Queens for 5 years, then as luck would have it my family was moved to Tokyo Japan, where I lived in the prefecture of Harajyuku-Sendagaya-Tokyo. So I was lucky to have seen so things in my relatively young life. When I re-patriotized we moved to Jersey and I went to University in N.C. now I am living in Providence, RI.


----------



## jach11

Queens, New York ... Where all computer parts are over priced


----------



## leotnnz

williamsburg va


----------



## mvanta

Chi town here looking to do water cooling for first time


----------



## Lilkittyneedshelp

Italy, pizza, spaghetti, mandolino and Berlusconi!


----------



## jprovido

Manila, Philippines where PC parts are insanely overpriced


----------



## artnsx

NJ, hooray for us having a microcenter


----------



## ghost_z

Hi Guys,
just joined the community hope it will be a exciting and useful stay. i,m from india bangalore and would like to greet all of u ..


----------



## BeyondEyefinity

just from the Great White North.


----------



## Kmon

Sunny florida near the Mouse


----------



## Roark

Just out of gunshot range of Baltimore.


----------



## kandyman

m from India......i don't think there is any store which provides good hi-end products....most of d computer dealers von't even know wat mushkin or swiftech is......lol.


----------



## Sp1nalT4p

I'm out of Naples Florida, but born in North Carolina. Nothing here but old people and Country clubs


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sp1nalT4p*


I'm out of Naples Florida, but born in North Carolina. Nothing here but old people and Country clubs










That's really close to where I live when I'm not at school . I live in Cape Coral and it's literally the same thing...


----------



## Jetosin

Holland







!


----------



## Redsword98

New york


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Bradenton, Florida


----------



## whitehawk

Bellingham, WA


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Zagreb, Croatia!


----------



## dasisfranz

Pine Bluff, Arkansas....and you guys think you have it bad.


----------



## Chriso

Newcastle, Australia.


----------



## FastPCMods

Manchester UK! home of the best music ever









and me!


----------



## saucelloron

Barcelona , Spain


----------



## KristenKroniK

Louisiana :]]


----------



## NicksTricks007

Louisiana here too







Lafayette, LA to be specific


----------



## the.FBI

Boulder Colorado









America's Top 25 Arts Destinations, AmericanStyle magazine. Boulder ranked ninth among smaller cities.
Savvy Award from 3CMA for best interview/talk show, Inside Boulder News.

Sustainability Award from Rocky Mountain Water Environment Association for the city's 75th Street Wastewater Treatment Facility

Grand Award for Engineering Excellence from the Colorado Association of Stormwater and Floodplain Managers for the Elmer's Two-mile Creek Greenways project

"America's Foodiest Town" (Ranking #1) - Bon AppÃ©tit magazine (read the article), October 2010

"Ten best cities for the next decade" (Ranking #4) - Kiplinger's Personal Finance magazine (read the write-up), May 2010

Top 25 Destinations in the US (Ranking #19) - TripAdvisory.com

Top 100 Places to Live: including Top 10 Overall Cities (Ranking #9); Top 10 Recovery Cities (Ranking #10); Top 10 Earth Friendly Cities (Ranking #4); Top 10 Recreation Cities (Ranking #1) - RelocateAmerica.com

"Gallup-Healthways Well-Being Index" (Ranking #1) - USA Today, February 2010

"Healthiest Town in U.S." (Ranking #2) - Men's Health, January 2010

Traveler's Choice 2010 Best Destinations "Top 25 Destinations in the United States" (Ranking #19) - www.tripadvisor.com (see the writie-up, under #19)

this is why a cheap house is $500k


----------



## mikej101

I hail from the Old City of Worcester here in the UK. Boring place really, nothing ever happens here so spend lots and lots of time on PC's.

Mike


----------



## Carl29

hey folks, I'm living in Sevilla, the hottest place


----------



## SharkGTX

Nobody from Ukraine of Russia ?


----------



## Denz

As referred to on the "Gangsta Killers" Series on youtube as, "West 'Nam" and home of the 2000 election debacle...

West Palm Beach, Fl.









Side note: There is an issue with local elections as of right now. They just found a box of 500 absentee ballots, 9 days after the 2010 election. May affect outcomes in 5 local spots. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Small Village in Municipality of Ourem. Portugal


----------



## Phoenixlight

I'm from Nottingham in England.


----------



## techenth

istanbul turkey


----------



## MisterMalv

Oxford, England.


----------



## dream_exile

Davao City, Philippines.


----------



## Dimensionz

From England but I live in Australia


----------



## Dincolo85

Rancho Cucamonga Ca!


----------



## Jmih

Mumbai, India


----------



## cartaphilus

I am in Pennsylvania right now visiting relatives, but I am from Dublin, Ohio.


----------



## maggi99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimensionz*


From England but I live in Australia


You're living my dream







Been in Perth 2 years ago, what a lovely city









ah yeah, I am from Switzerland, near the lake of Constance


----------



## kingofyo1

hai guise, from Mississippi here, new member! (new 1090t as well







)


----------



## Futoi

Charleston, SC


----------



## Zotak

Hello,

I am from a city in QuÃ©bec, Canada.
I buy my computer things from ncix.com


----------



## saint19

Hi Zotak. Can I ask you something? Your flag's avatar, Is from Quebec?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I'm from Louisville, Kentucky. Yup the state know for the most exciting 2 minutes in sports. Horse racing, not the time it takes a Mac to be outdated =P


----------



## WIGILOCO

Turku finland

snow here


----------



## petevan1970

I am from Buffalo N.Y. new to the forum


----------



## evolv

Winnipeg, Manitoba

and its snowing and cold..


----------



## Kimo

California, Victorville

where it's either hot as Arizona or cold as Big bear mountains


----------



## witheringsanity

with 428 pages this is pretty much shouting into the ether, but i'm from Delaware in the USA.


----------



## jones_68843

Hey guys. I'm from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Nice to be here. I love forums and computers are a great hobby and it keeps me out of bars...LOL.

Thanks


----------



## TechRex

Maine, no computer stores and nobody to relate to, haha.


----------



## Kinkade

From En-ger-lund!
I'm totally new to this forum and the idea of overclocking so it's all been interesting. Still not sure if it's a good idea to attempt to overclock an Acer Aspire running the intel T4400 processor. I might just finish up with a rather large tea cosy.


----------



## Kinkade

Thank goodness for the net.


----------



## EliasAlucard

Sweden. It's full of snow outside.


----------



## jprovido

Manila baby!


----------



## blarehead

Im from a Province here in the Philippines. I find this forum very useful.


----------



## TPE-331

Livin da life in da North Seattle Burbs


----------



## Ctekcop

Varese near Milan in Italy ......


----------



## WigglesTheHoly

Central Kansas Technology Specialist and Gamer Looking to do some more serious overclocking with liquid cooling.


----------



## sniper_13

Hamilton, Ontario but born in Bosnia


----------



## zremoz

I live in San Francisco.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Iqaluit.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz* 
Iqaluit.

What? Is that really a place?









EDIT: Holy crap, you live on a glacier......


----------



## SpAcE.BoI

slough, in the UK (almost in London)

also, was reading first posts and there is PC World and Maplin near me

PC Worlds extent of modding is fans and cable tidy kits, Maplin are better as they do electronics, so can get missile launching switches and stuff but are expensive, so mostly buy online


----------



## ramenbuoy

Seattle, Washington.

In regards to OP, if your even still around; australians are hawt :l


----------



## Haseo461x

charlotte nc!


----------



## Boromir

Hi guys, greeting from Indonesia.. 
want to learn about unlocking & ocing my phenom II here


----------



## diNZy

Leeds UK


----------



## twich12

massachusetts (US for the people who are in different countries) surprisingly its pretty tough to find enthusiast type stores! the closest thing is a microcenter an hour away.. other than that its just circuit city, walmart, and best buy


----------



## Burned

Born in Sheffield, Currently reside in Colchester, Essex, United Kingdom. W00t!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burned*


Born in Sheffield, Currently reside in Colchester, Essex, United Kingdom. W00t!


I love Colchester. My mate is a Southend fan and a while back, we watched the live derby on Sky Sports 1... where the Southend player went for an off the line clearance and accidentally kicked the ground









That made me laugh so much! I'm a Swindon supporter


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpAcE.BoI* 
*slough*, in the UK (almost in London)

also, was reading first posts and there is PC World and Maplin near me

PC Worlds extent of modding is fans and cable tidy kits, Maplin are better as they do electronics, so can get missile launching switches and stuff but are expensive, so mostly buy online

I come from Slough


----------



## aChao

California baby


----------



## lsvtec

Chico, California. Party Town!
http://www.snopes.com/college/admin/playboy.asp
Rated #2 and 1 in the past! Still a blast


----------



## Cmoney

Just joined up a few days ago... I have been overclocking for some years now, and just picked up a new 1090T system to play with







As soon as my Corsair H70 and new PSU arrive I will post my results.


----------



## EL-MARIACHY

I'm from Egypt , Cairo

THANK YOU FOR THIS WONDERFUL SUBJECT


----------



## brandontaz2k2

California. Where it costs an arm and a leg to live. YAY!


----------



## mcbosher

BRIGHTON


----------



## girardo80

sup!! I'm from detriot!!


----------



## elitejonin

Hey, I'm from the UK!


----------



## Kidzer0

Rhode Island


----------



## maderlv

Hi ... I'm from Latvia if anybodey knows where it is







(north of Europe by the baltic sea near to Russia ).

But hey at least we have the 3rd fastest net in the world


----------



## UnAimed

The Netherlands


----------



## tryagainplss

I am from the Philippines xD


----------



## PrimeSLP

Michigan


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


massachusetts (US for the people who are in different countries) surprisingly its pretty tough to find enthusiast type stores! the closest thing is a microcenter an hour away.. other than that its just circuit city, walmart, and best buy


ugh same with me, i live near sacramento CA and its like an hour just to get to a Fry's


----------



## earwig1990

san diego cali!










^^^^ THiS PLACE ^^^^

San Diego CA


----------



## XDyuXD

Hey, hi, I'am from Brazil, i have a good system but this country is a total ****.


----------



## jcfsusmc

London, England. A Redcoat living in the American "Bible" belt! Retired US Marine. Gotta love the irony!


----------



## Windsurf48

Maryland on the western shore of the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Cata1yst

Wouldn't you all like to know 

Socal


----------



## SaintC

Horse Capital of the USA here..


----------



## villain_allain

Im from Philippines.


----------



## 420Assassin

Im from a planet in the Milky Way galaxy, its called Earth.

Windsor, ONT Canada


----------



## walterj

name= screen name. Im in Cali. I need help Im very new and dont know anything about this stuff. Im here to learn. Please teach me.


----------



## Citra

Greetings from Ontario


----------



## fm900

HI all!


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Citra* 
Greetings from Ontario









Well hello from southern ontario (windsor).. Where abouts in Ont are u?


----------



## JEFFBEAUCHAMP

Hampstead, new hampshire 03841 usa


----------



## Citra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
Well hello from southern ontario (windsor).. Where abouts in Ont are u?

The capital, Toronto.


----------



## Cykososhull

Moscow...and no it's not just in Russia


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Citra* 
The capital, Toronto.









NIce have cousin lives on outskirts of the T. but not far at all 4Hours ish..


----------



## Lele81

Hi to everyone!!!! I'm from Iiiiiiitaly!!!!!!








Tuscany!!!


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

I'm stationed in the good ole South Korea enjoying it's commerce and layouts!


----------



## abiedoodles

im from philippines, nice to be here.


----------



## xordi

I'm new







I'm from poland, but i live in Walthamstow, London - UK









Just making my first custom OC computer


----------



## Disturbed117

Crab Orchard Kentucky *sigh*


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lele81* 
Hi to everyone!!!! I'm from Iiiiiiitaly!!!!!!








Tuscany!!!









Ciao Ciao my italian friend... Where in italy do you live. My moms side is italian, went to Ceccano when was a kid visit family, seen rome and few other cities.. Loved it there wanna go back


----------



## sirtotem

Argentina Buenos aires







HELLO WORLD!!!


----------



## XPD541

<-----Southwestern U.S.

'lo to you all! And 'lo to all the other n00bs!







Cheers!

*\\/* My system *\\/*


----------



## Aznboy1993

I'm from Jakarta, Indonesia but I live in Marietta, GA, US of A.


----------



## guitarslingerchris

I'm from Oklahoma, lived in Colorado for a couple years but now I'm back unfortunately.


----------



## greatonekb

Originally from Syracuse, NY, now live in Hoboken, NJ.


----------



## Dr.X

Chicago IL


----------



## Ryan BTBizDirect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCer;8*
> Toronto Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cool computer mod stores here!


Toronto is great Canadian city!

Look forward to all of the chats in the forum.


----------



## KillerBeaz

born in Panama City, Florida and lived there for 5 years, then Guam for 2 years, then Fort Walton Beach, Florida for 4 years, and now Kansas City, Missouri... what a long strange trip its been


----------



## c20h25n3o

Born in Greece, raised in Amsterdam and currently living in Belgrade with my Serbian wife.

I am a newbie if it comes to OC-ing, so if someone could direct me to the "adopt a newbie"-thread I'd be grateful since I have one thread I would love some experts to have a look at.


----------



## The Count

Maine! usa.


----------



## black_code96

Detroit MI


----------



## Nytesnypr

Meridian, MS.


----------



## Twanky

Hi everyone! Been lurking on this forum for a while. Awesome members, exceptional insite, and time for me to jump in and learn some more from you guys!

I'm from Louisiana, south Louisiana, so if any of you need to know how to cook gumbo or do it big for Mardi Gras, just hit me up! lol


----------



## Domino

ium frum an airea dat no one kare foar but fuelz ehvreun.

Hi, I'm from Fort McMurray.


----------



## killakee

hello welcome.. im from cold friggin norway ....
nice to meet you









hope you like your stay ...


----------



## kendoman

Hello OCN I'm new here and wanted to say "HI' been building, moding, and OC'ing for several years, but a newb to water cooling, I have always "lurked" here as a guest, decided to join finally. I'm from Hawaii, and live in San Diego, Ca now. As of right now I am not working as I have some medical issues so, I am at home alot on the computer. Hope I can learn more things here as well as offer help...

Kendoman


----------



## Rixon

But not really.


----------



## Divineman

Hi everyone! I'm from distant Poland







Nice 2 meet you people!


----------



## tuffarts

Aus.


----------



## ULAWE

Im from the lovely island of Guam, 32 miles in length and about 5 miles wide.


----------



## vAcc

I'm from Greece, studying Computer Engineering atm (a little bit lazy on the studying part though)

I visited OCN for like months and I -finally- decided to register!Hello everyone!


----------



## shieox

Hello all, just joined the site! Great information here. Hello from the lesser known windy city of Perth, Western Australia! Looking to get into overclocking.


----------



## TDogg

Chantilly, VA.


----------



## elitez28

Rose Hill, KS... Just outside of Wichita.


----------



## WroLeader

I'm from Curico, VII Region (del Maule) - Chile

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curic%C3%B3


----------



## Rustynails

Canada/Monreal aka party city of canada

go habs go


----------



## kurosaki83

Hello all. Originally from Edmond, OK. Now at Ft. Sill


----------



## fry89

hiya just joined and am from plymouth in England


----------



## Jan-floor

Hello everybody i just joined the forum i am from Utrecht, the Netherlands.
Im here for learning more about overclocking.


----------



## matt1898

Broadway!!!!!!!!!! North Carolina, that is.


----------



## Aardwolf

One BIG HELLO from Bulgaria


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

West Canada here!


----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

Sunnyvale, CA here.


----------



## Hondais1

Yucca Valley, CA


----------



## H8R-AID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hondais1;11842671*
> Yucca Valley, CA


I lived in Morongo Valley for 4 years when I was a kid - many moons ago! I *love* the desert.

Now I'm in Waterford, Michigan.


----------



## phantomphenom

I live in Hawaii


----------



## Chilepepper

I'm In California. I was born in the San Fernando area of California. Then moved north for 3-4 years. Then moved to an older part of town. Then in 2004 I moved again across town to where I live now.


----------



## levontraut

boren and bread in south africa ; cape town. but, i live in the UK


----------



## Dusti

Hi and Hello etc. to all ! Just another Finnish bastard joining the overclock ranks with his pure and simple noobiness.


----------



## fencer

Hi I'm David from Venezuela, My first approach to overclocking was today that I changed my 1G ram for my wife's 2G ram


----------



## stockleyrod

Newfoundland, Canada. The easternmost point of North America.


----------



## tuffarts

Australia


----------



## Strider_2001

Good ole central Illinois


----------



## deccher

Meridian, Idaho, USA here


----------



## narabhut

North Chicago suburbs


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *narabhut*


North Chicago suburbs


Holla!


----------



## mekaw

Burnaby,BC, Canada


----------



## cenos

Seattle, WA! Ya-baby.


----------



## l4n b0y

Lafayette, IN


----------



## gd350turbo

Italy


----------



## Shishani

Originally from Chechnya-Caucasus But living in Jordan Mid-East


----------



## Brissmas

Australia


----------



## BadDad62

:wave2:ADELAIDE, South Australia


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

originally from bucuresti, romania...now sydney, australia

fair few aussies on here now...no love for overclockers.com.au?


----------



## ghost_z

hi im from bangalore(I.T. hub of india) so its actually easy for me to get required h/w but its too damn costly when compared to america......and i dont trust the indian online stores....


----------



## Ultraxfx

I figure I will get in on this, I'm from Newfoundland Canada. 
I have been building computers for a few years now currently working on my newest rig named "UltraXFX" will be painting the HAF case black and green with black and green cable sleeving. I have lots of other ideas as well


----------



## PyroBob

Rainy old Seattle, WA...home of unpredictable weather, tree-huggers, and a plethora of excellent microbreweries.


----------



## Fishes

Portugal, but I've lived in the UK for 10 years. I like the cold


----------



## Muroep

I from Indonesia


----------



## AMDPhanatic

Hey y'all! just joined Overclock.net, and I live in Groveland, Massachussetts USA.


----------



## ammarmalik

Pakistan here


----------



## rmp459

<--- we have overpriced everything including electricity, the people are mostly not very nice. On the flip side i can find almost anything stocked somewhere locally... and have one of the best bodies of water in the continental us for performance boating.


----------



## Colt

Israel








We got awesome prices, take price in US and multiply by 3.


----------



## dodgemagna

Heyy Got A Question Here For Everybody ! I Want To Know If Someone already Heard About Packard Bell 5800c Platinum Desktop .. There's A p2 300ghz in it , Yamaha Integrated Sound Card , Ati 3D Raptor Integrated , 256mb memory ( 128mb x 2 ) Seagate Medalist 8.1 Gb Hdd , D Link Ethernet Adaptator , And Maxi - Gamer 3D Accelerating video Card , Os is Windows 98

Thank'S EveryBody !


----------



## kolto

from Lithuania but i live in UK


----------



## purpleannex

Great...


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Aside from lack of computer parts stores is Australia really that bad? After all a lot of people like to vacation there and say it is a beautiful place and good weather. Oh, and the women are supposedly hot (at least better on average).

As for me I am from Granville, Ohio, USA. Near Columbus, Ohio. I don't really have a lot of stores near me, but 45 minutes or so away from a Micro Center in Columbus. I do 90%+ of my ordering online for the fact that it is generally cheaper minus CPU's at Micro Center.


----------



## Sarcastic

Hey everyone! This is my first post on overclock.net and the start of something great. I'm from Atlanta,GA and recently began to indulge myself into overclocking. I can't wait to add many components to my recently acquired low budget gaming rig. I feel this site will give me all the confidence I need to create a great computer. Thanks, and I'm glad to meet all of you.

Sarcastic


----------



## yope

Hey everyone! I'm from a student in Jerusalem and live there at the moment


----------



## alexgt

Hi, I am from Australia, Melbourne


----------



## al3xlove

Hello, I am from Romania, Bucharest and prices are 1.3 higher than in US.


----------



## marduk666

From Montreal,Canada


----------



## Chuckclc

Dont know if I ever done this, and cant search to see







, Houston, TX in da house!!!! Representing the DFW for now though.


----------



## Naberus

Halifax, NS, Canada
Originally from the great land of Persia (now the crappy Iran lol)


----------



## nightmike

I'm from Brazil


----------



## gelarman

hi im from indonesia


----------



## MattCrinos

North West UK


----------



## QD Spaz

Hey everyone!

I just recently joined the overlclocking.net community and am super stoked to learn some new and useful information, and also get some tech help. I am from the small town of Reed City, MI, where all there is here is the world's largest Yoplait yogurt factory. My first build was during this summer and is running like a champ. Planning on overclocking soon once I get some better cooling.


----------



## starwa1ker

Originally from Hong Kong, living in Oregon now for college.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Uk


----------



## Alpineb1

Montréal Quebec Canada


----------



## Mattroid

Texas. Good times.


----------



## ddd778

Downtown Manhattan New York City.


----------



## Carlitos714

grew up in Santa Ana, Ca

now live in San Diego, Ca

many moves in between


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddd778*


Downtown Manhattan New York City.


Word up, man! In in Greenwich.

Btw,

*Post #200*


----------



## Toransu

I'll just make it a little fun and let you guys guess from what I put under "Location".


----------



## Miki_Mundi

uk


----------



## SupaFlanka

Seoul, South Korea here!
Greetings everybody. I'm new around here ^^


----------



## badatgames18

chicago, IL. Hi everyone!


----------



## saveme21m

Philippines here, Hello OCN and everyone!


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saveme21m;12110736*
> Philippines here, Hello OCN and everyone!


you have been a member for 8 months and you only have 1 post!









Welcome to OCN


----------



## moonmanas

Hi,

Im from London, currently living near Wales...great forum


----------



## der_george

Hi. I come from Germany. Right down in Bavaria to be more precise.
:0)


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

I am from Caspiar, and Island in the Caspian Sea. It sunk.


----------



## [email protected]

Just joined, living in the DC metro area. Looking to get some good info. on building a solid rigg as I'm not an experience PC specialist. My current machine is kind of a " mutt" with a combination of some new parts mixed with some older parts, basically workable for everyday use but no major gaming or anything. If anyone has any advance on some good reading material for a newbie, please feel free to share.


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


f anyone has any advance on some good reading material for a newbie, please feel free to share.


First, you might want to look into getting an upgrade to a Pentium III, at least.


----------



## onslaught_

Sup OCN! Found myself lurking on the site more and more since I got my new rig so I decided to join in the fun! I'm from Vancouver, BC and I love japagirls...oops i mean japadogs









Definitely looking forward into OCing my rig!


----------



## noncognitive

^ almost dito!!! lol well... Vancity representing anyhow ^_~


----------



## yoklol

Yo everyone... I am from Bangkok, Thailand. Used to live in the States for 11 years and might be going for grad school. Glad to be on board on this site. read it for many years but never joined.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

I am from ^@%!% take me to your leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeder


----------



## Karloz

After reading some posts in this forum I was able to select a good HSF and apply correctly the thermal paste!!

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## intercepter350

llanhilleth south wales


----------



## Grumby21

wilmington DE here


----------



## thisischuck01

Fairport, New York. Which is around twenty minutes from Rochester?


----------



## Nicklandscaping

Spring, Texas


----------



## SirBash

Arkansas, USA


----------



## jimmy_brown

hi all! jimmy brown here from plainfield vermont!


----------



## lethal_teapot

Nikko here.. from Iloilo City, Philippines


----------



## Milcah

I currently reside at Queens in New York.


----------



## BKsMassive

Currently Farming gold in west fall


----------



## CerealKillah

Moundridge, KS !


----------



## Jennasis

Manchester, Yoooo-K


----------



## killerbeecan

Hello everyone just joined, thought I'd start here and say hi...from Birmingham.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Woah this thread has been going for 6 years, In Pensacola, Florida, moving to Atlanta, Georgia in about 2 months


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerbeecan;12167896*
> Hello everyone just joined, thought I'd start here and say hi...from Birmingham.


Hahaha hey and yeah i still cant pm you do you have it turned off?


----------



## killerbeecan

dunno I'll take a look


----------



## DoorNextBoy

From Manila, Philippines here...currently in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## ezz1r

Miami , Fl loving the weather....


----------



## Methos07

Palm Harbor, Fl!

Near Tampa. Florida is FTW, the haters can go away.


----------



## Use

Hi

New here, I'm form Hungary. I joined to get some answers, learn about overclocking and to get the most out of my PC:thumb:


----------



## 0112358

Born and raised: Cleveland, OH
Then: Boca Raton, FL
Currently: Split between U.S. and China (Lianyungang, Jiangsu)
Next: Looking to move to Oregon soon.


----------



## Phantom_Warrior

Hi All......... Wirral, Merseyside!! Uk. "Wish You Were Here"


----------



## FearSC549

Earth


----------



## onurb666

Hi all,

I'm from :

City - Araras
State - São Paulo
Country - Brazil


----------



## wildfan84

From some nice country in the middle of EU


----------



## hondaygo

Hi falks!

I come from Holland, and i singed in yesterday.
Just because i wanted to be a member of the eyefinity club!









See my pics and my vid.

Greetz from Holland, hondaygo...


----------



## arcticTaco

Dallas, TX, USA.

This site surprised me with it's international diversity. I like it.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

ello from Ohio


----------



## collins

Hello!

I am from Tralee ,seat of Co. Kerry, SW Republic of Ireland.

Currently I am living in the United States. But I miss my home.









Someday I shall return, but only after I build a business of my own! (Masonry)


----------



## 95birdman

From Chattanooga, TN.. Currently serving in the US Air Force stationed in Little Rock, AR.


----------



## aravi_992

born and raised: colombo, Sri lanka
currently: melbourne, Australia


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aravi_992*


born and raised: colombo, Sri lanka
currently: melbourne, Australia


Nice... I was born in Sri Lanka too

I'm in Canada currently tho...


----------



## hokeyplyr48

Born originally in California, moved to North Carolina when I was 7. Now I go to college in New York. Been all over the place


----------



## InterSteller

Colorado! It was 65 degrees 3 days ago, today there are 3 feet of snow on the ground!


----------



## sidibali

i am from bali indonesia

paradise island


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Long time ago I reported in from various places in Vermont, but I no longer reside there and never will again. For now I am living in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania where I grew up.


----------



## aravi_992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12313700*
> Nice... I was born in Sri Lanka too
> 
> I'm in Canada currently tho...


sweet! you from colombo too?


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSteller;12317693*
> Colorado! It was 65 degrees 3 days ago, today there are 3 feet of snow on the ground!


Hah. Similar situation here in Tulsa, OK. We had a 75 degree day two weeks ago, then 2 days after that we got about 2 feet in one evening. It hasn't melted much and is snowing again today.

Naturally I placed my order through Newegg and directron fro 2 6950's and a Sidewinder X-6 when the weather was warm. And of course, it's now 2 weeks later, and I still have zilch.


----------



## AMDMAXX

I like that in the section discription it says NO questions can be asked here... LOL

Chicago Area... N/W indiana


----------



## stockleyrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultraxfx;11911921*
> I figure I will get in on this, I'm from Newfoundland Canada.
> I have been building computers for a few years now currently working on my newest rig named "UltraXFX" will be painting the HAF case black and green with black and green cable sleeving. I have lots of other ideas as well


Wow another newfie...


----------



## amontre

Hello from Malaysia ! the land where our cheap labor built intel processor ..


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Elbridge NY close to Syracuse NY


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*


Elbridge NY close to Syracuse NY


Is there something wrong with your rep/unique rep? Ive never seen that before.

Anyways, Corsicana, TX 52 miles south of Dallas. Born and raised in Houston.


----------



## Rahul_Rulz

I Am from India.


----------



## sockpirate

Greetings from New Mexico, USA......The land of enchantment....who are we kidding ?! It sucks here ! LOL


----------



## Royraiden

Puerto Rico here!!


----------



## Thegreatwarrior

India.


----------



## prznar1

poland here







i hope im not alone xD


----------



## devilzdad

Hey hope evry1 is gud around here









Frm Karachi, Pakistan.


----------



## JWellington

I want to give a shout out to Istanbul, Turkey. I LOVE that city.
İstanbul'da olmak seviyorum!

Swyped from my Droid X.


----------



## spawn447

hi, from Reading , PA


----------



## lambecrikas

Hey, I'm from Viana do Castelo, Portugal!


----------



## itzzjason

I'm from USA. More specifically, New York City, New York


----------



## Hades HwMania

Hi all, i just joined this huge community, even if I follow your threads since a looooooooooooooong time







I'm from Naples, a city in the Southern Italy, and hope to help as I can or to be helped if I need
P.S. Sorry for my bad english sumtimes, I'm not practical at all








P.P.S. I think I'll let you all enjoy, I'm working on a mod


----------



## Jerry60k

Hello from West Virginia .... Wild and Wonderful sometimes..


----------



## Gokun

Howdy, I'm from New York, which is my hometown and right now I'm stationed in China, collaborating a project here.


----------



## bullethead

Hello I'm from west central Saskatchewan Canada


----------



## MagisDing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gokun;12413629*
> Howdy, I'm from New York, which is my hometown and right now I'm stationed in China, collaborating a project here.


Interesting, I am living in NYC now for my master degree but I come from China


----------



## dosvidos

Vsem Privet!(Hi everyone!) I'm from Moscow, Russia.


----------



## Wasur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanity;3*
> Hey.
> 
> Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...
> 
> Wheres everyone from?


My Mother!!! JK US live in Central Florida raised in Illinois, grew up in Texas









Howdy everyone hope to learn a lot about PC stuff here. Have been building Rig's for 10 years. Do it mostly cause I've been gaming since pong and have a home business. No pro tech here.....

Peace,
Wasur


----------



## SuperBock

Hi to all from Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## wooly

Wigan, UK


----------



## obonicus

Posting from southeastern Brazil.


----------



## deathmaniac95

HI! im from chile, san javier


----------



## meme675

Hi' Guys how you doing


----------



## Sharaktengu

Uis'.... hello to everyone from Nagoya Japan.


----------



## Recluse

Northern Norway, Tromsø, 69 degrees north. Yeah that's right! Now wonder why my i7 runs cool at 4 GHz with 1.24 volts


----------



## Pendulum

Nashville, TN.


----------



## BigD369

Hello! I'm from Canada


----------



## Xonipher

Colombian, but I've lived in Texas my entire life.


----------



## blackwatchplad

From the US. Hi.


----------



## Squabbler

Memphis, TN


----------



## YiZZo

Greetings from Chula Vista, CA!


----------



## Samwise69

Im brown and i live in the dirt in mexico


----------



## Samwise69

i like black ops and turtles


----------



## LiFTed

Auckland, New Zealand. North of where the recent earthquake took place, if any of you were wondering.


----------



## Nginx

Kaunas, Lithuania







Not a very known country, but meh, we have out pros.


----------



## Dr216

Hi new to all this finally decided to get myself in gear and start to learn what to really do while ocing rather than just relying on big heat sinks and lots of volts









I'm from Hampshire in the Uk expect me to ask lots of dumb questions


----------



## aryzing

Hi all, I'm from Barcelona, Spain. Just got my hands on a new Xeon E5620 and some 1600 ddr3 and plan to suck out all the juice i can.

Hope ur all having a great time OC'ing!


----------



## batgele

Hi,I'm from Bulgaria Sofia


----------



## FightNFive

Muskegon, Michigan


----------



## nyls

some games for me please?
tnx


----------



## radicalDESIGNZ

Hi, I'm from the San Gabriel Valley, CA


----------



## aaronmonto

edit


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA.

The birthplace of our nation and the City of Brotherly Love.

And don't forget to pin your self in the Official OCN World Map.


----------



## httuner

The great state of Alaska =]


----------



## Dromihetes

Hello , i m from Romania ! Dacia car factory is few feet away from me ( Pitesti town ) !








Nice forum and glad to be here !


----------



## samus1677

Central Connecticut checkin' in.


----------



## omg555robots

Jerseeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## chirag

Hi... I'm from India


----------



## 168935

Originally from Hungary but living in London at the moment.


----------



## The Architect

Originally from Philadelphia, but I reside in Palm Beach, Florida now.


----------



## Shodhanth

Maharashtra, India here.
Tech here is almost as good as the international scene, just some prices are too high for my liking.


----------



## bot21

I from new to ocn Louisville, KY


----------



## wheelz

I'm from Sunny Phoenix Arizona


----------



## alp12ha

I am from Paris- France. Mine Hobby is playing Game and Collects Game knowledge that's why I join this forum.


----------



## cyyx

I'm from Toronto, Canada!

We have tons of nice computer shops here, modders are quite welcome=]


----------



## ipcong

Hi! I am from Sydney Australia


----------



## ciceu4

Hello everyone i just register here, I'm from Romania .


----------



## johnmw1

G'Day,

I'm from Adelaide, Australia.


----------



## Taubin

Sunny San Diego baby!


----------



## Irongron

Fancy Gap, Virginia.


----------



## gakafu

Montrose, California


----------



## OCBeginner

The boring state of Ohio.


----------



## megahurtz

hey all im from australia it's a big house with not many resident's and we don't all talk like they do in the movie's that's just wrong the snakes are'nt that bad but the spider's can be or maybee it's just because they don't like me or i don't like them i forget wich way but hey g'day mate lol!!!


----------



## Garvani

Come from Blenheim, New Zealand.. South Island of NZ, here to be exact 70% of New Zealand's Wine production is made here, lots of vineyards.


----------



## Cacmaster

Cold Norway :/


----------



## EpochSynopsis

I'm in Birmingham, Alabama. I've been an enthusiast for hardware and software for quite some time now, leaning much toward hardware. I make and modify guitars, guitar electronics, and amplifiers. I've been super cautious with practicing and tinkering with computer components as I've not managed to wrap my mind around these more complex systems. I joined this forum in hopes of understanding more. I became very interested in the idea that all of the informational (software) and electrical (hardware) activity of and in a computer is really the bi-product of physical exchange among the material components. And thus could be manipulated physically. I have no idea how to go about volt modding or bsid, vid, and other terms I was too unfamiliar with to remember,. I look forward to my studies with all of you.

Josh


----------



## ezveedub

Sunny Fort Lauderdale here!!


----------



## Flyingears

San Diego


----------



## joealbergo

Just outside the Chicago Suburbs - right underneath O'Hare Airport runways!!!


----------



## Bartonn

just lovin western pa. inbred capital of the world.


----------



## HILLBULLY

Clarkston, mi


----------



## perkele

A G(r)eek hailing from Finland. Recently read a very old and amazing series of posts about mechanical keyboards which made me wanna join. This forum is a treasure of knowledge.


----------



## GMNChampion

I'm currently in school in Worcester, MA but I'm from the Washington DC metro area.


----------



## Improvidus

Living in Caribou, ME right now. I've been living in northern Maine for my entire life.

Nice place to live. I just wish the area was more populated sometimes.


----------



## Smith 18

Toronto Canada Some cool computer mod stores here!


----------



## TCBloo

Denton, Texas represent!


----------



## carpediem2b

French Alps


----------



## Skulldude

Pretoria, South Africa:band:


----------



## Force9000

Kelowna, Canada! Where no one knows what the f a graphics card is!


----------



## AeroAndrew

Montreal Canada, its were all the English Quebecois go


----------



## shadow02

Between a corn field and a million gas stations in Indiana







Nice to have finally joined.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

melbourne australia geez wish computer prices here where like prices in the usa


----------



## HowieJR86

York, Maine


----------



## dklimitless

Ghana








(in Massachusetts now though )


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skulldude;12814327*
> Pretoria, South Africa:band:


Hey, Cape Town here


----------



## XCII

AL, United States


----------



## _TRU_

CA, USA about a 5 min drive from svc.com (btw its awsm to order from them then an hr later take a 5 min drive & pick up my order)


----------



## aramil

Worcester England.


----------



## Ghilly

Preston, North west England.


----------



## XxNeroxX

Indiana, US


----------



## vIp3n0wAy

Hello, I'm also new







. I'm from Varna,Bulgaria . Not so many good IT stores here , had to order my H70 from Corsair directly







: .


----------



## jsigone

San Diego


----------



## thatdudeberto

Daly City, CA, 10 minutes away from San Francisco


----------



## SwingSwing

North Sumatra , Indonesia .


----------



## iamtwan

San Diego, CA


----------



## tehmaggot

I was born in Kentucky but lived in Ohio my whole life until I (just recently) moved to Florida \o/


----------



## UrbanSmooth

From my momma.


----------



## shineon2011

Los Angeles, California


----------



## Dissentience

Good ol' Seattle, Washington


----------



## renaldy

palm beach. florida


----------



## Antistatic12

Sydney Australia.
If your from Australia just add me as a friend or invite me to a group happy to help if i can.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Highland California!


----------



## Richenbals

Saginaw Bay Area, Michigan.
Great for fishing and great ambient temps in winter with the windows open.


----------



## StealthRuler

Prague, Czech Republic.


----------



## Lee Stevens

Kent, UK


----------



## h4x0r

Just joined. I have been overclocking for a LONG time though.


----------



## therealshanong

chicago il usa beep beep&*


----------



## aintlion

Come visit.


----------



## EvilDante

Athens,Greece.


----------



## smex

Want stupid drunken tourists and a castle? Visit Heidelberg..


----------



## InvalidUserID

Right in the middle of the Silicon Valley/Bay Area...Palo Alto.


----------



## jjsoviet

Birthplace: Manila, Philippines
Currently: Sugarland, Texas, USA.


----------



## kiel^cx

here comes a new yorker


----------



## Malaheart

The state thats always in the news in the U.S. and never for a good reason, good old (Or not) South Carolina!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

hey there... out in the boondocks of Kansas, US gotta love the name of the town though! "coffeyville" FTW


----------



## SunDongYang

Jakarta - Indonesia , Helloooo


----------



## ccbiggs

Pennsylvania


----------



## Kluitenberg

Groningen, the Netherlands. City of students. Very lively place.


----------



## JenLaJerk

La Jolla in California


----------



## Lostcase

Jersey city NJ... moved to greenville sc though.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wsoul1

Manhattan, N.Y., N.Y.


----------



## Laptop

Hey guys, another one from 'down under'


----------



## ali2424

Mashhad iran


----------



## Concorde105

Chicago suburbs.

Nice and cold here, I love it.


----------



## langer1972

Portage Indiana........Grow corn GROW!!!!!


----------



## reath37

Mesa AZ. land of the burnning hot friggen sun


----------



## Kaosuonline

Charlotte, NC


----------



## kham31

First post from Sacramento, CA


----------



## RJ1D

im from Labuan FT, Malaysia


----------



## Brenton123

Just joined to from Australia


----------



## ameanz

ameanz from malaysia... nice to meet you guys...


----------



## eskamobob1

I'm from southern California in the USA... we may not have many comp stores here... but we sure make up for it with our cars


----------



## twisted5446

Houston, Tx


----------



## XSCounter

Moscow, Russia


----------



## martincrow

hello, i am a new member of this forum, i love computers, and here for some information.


----------



## HOTSHOT$

another member joined from 'down under'


----------



## jungjoon

Honolulu, Hawaii!


----------



## RealEyes

Humboldt to Los Angeles County, California!


----------



## Little_Timmy

Just moved to MN from CA


----------



## capoa

Detroit


----------



## fr0st.




----------



## Lach

San Francisco, California.


----------



## LarryD

Across the bay from San Francisco, California. Just received my NZXT Phantom Case and a NZXT HALE90 1000W power supply. Just waiting for the okay from my wife to buy the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme and matching processor. Then from there whatever I learn from the board







. Haven't built my own rig in awhile (years upon years) and never OC'd before.

Nice to meet yah


----------



## massaskillz

Newbie from Canada.
Hi all!


----------



## KEITHRH12

indy


----------



## quasar

Portugal


----------



## Ithanul

Original from Ashford, Alabama, but currently living in Travis AFB, California.
Hello everybody, nice to meet ya.


----------



## Kolosus

*Denmark*

Yup, i'm that good! This forum seems kinda dead?!


----------



## helipilot

Hi guys, from Australia, will post some questions shortly, cheers.


----------



## trilogy456

trying to buy a graphics card, registered to try and PM


----------



## fshizl

lol i see you trilogy


----------



## Goliath.ro

Hello, I'm form Romania


----------



## cyronn

Hi, originally from South Africa but live in the UK now.


----------



## G. Callen

Australia


----------



## NFL

Richmond, KY as a student of Eastern Kentucky


----------



## GameBoy

Ripoff Britain.


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

Philly, baby.


----------



## smorg

South east england


----------



## replogle

hi guys, I'm from markham, Canada


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Hello everyone, I'm from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

The southern part of Jylland in Denmark


----------



## ra_27

I'm from Australia.

just new happy to be here.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Ottawa, Canada


----------



## anichols7

Best city in the world...

Chicago Illinois.


----------



## renaldy

Miami florida
tigerdirect.com live here..........


----------



## BettyRoy

I am from United Kingdom and I am proud to tell that I am from UK.


----------



## jammy4041

I live in March in the United Kingdom.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

I am from Leeds, UK. Also known as the financial capital of the North.


----------



## dogdays4848

Ft. Worth, TX

Go MAVS!


----------



## -javier-

Miami FLO-RIDA....305


----------



## pepejovi

Finland. If you don't know where it is, I'm not explaining so go to google maps.

And no, no polar bears nor penguins walk on our roads no matter what all the foreign newspapers say. Nor do we live in igloos.

Yes, it is freezing here, but the summers are pretty awesome at least compared to the thrice damned winters.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;13217138*
> Finland. If you don't know where it is, I'm not explaining so go to google maps.
> 
> And no, no polar bears nor penguins walk on our roads no matter what all the foreign newspapers say. Nor do we live in igloos.
> 
> Yes, it is freezing here, but the summers are pretty awesome at least compared to the thrice damned winters.


I hate the summer and love the winter here

60cm high layers of snow FTW.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Denmark









No, we're not the capitol of Sweeden nor a supermarket chain...

We're not Vikings anymore. We do not rape and kill, and some of us are Christians, but most just don't give a damn. Like me


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13217153*
> I hate the summer and love the winter here
> 
> 60cm high layers of snow FTW.


Oh hell yes, snow is awesome.
[/SARCASM]

Although last summer wasn't too comfortable, what with nearly no noticeable A/C and sweat pouring down my back :S

Also, great to know we have finnish people on OCN as well


----------



## sleepy-monkey

SF Bay Area, California.


----------



## rickychanny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


I don't know why people get paranoid about posting their address on a forum where your user name is nearly never your actual name.

I live at 141 Golf Club rd, pleasant hill, ca. apt 5-h. Feel free to send me computer parts.


lmao... hang on weres that evga gtx480-hydro copper ive been trying to get rid of on ebay... happy easter from across the pond..


----------



## Satan_Unleashed

New to the Forum..
New to OCing ..
Want to learn loads of it ..


----------



## Hokin

San Francisco, no we're not all gay so dont ask.


----------



## Spooony

Hello im a Aids ridden African posting from my mudhut. Just finished my 20 mile jog to the waterwell and currently watching footy on my 103cm bedsheet projector. Thanks for ya guys 5 dollar donations every month I was able to buy my horn finally


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooony*


Hello im a Aids ridden African posting from my mudhut. Just finished my 20 mile jog to the waterwell and currently watching footy on my 103cm bedsheet projector. Thanks for ya guys 5 dollar donations every month I was able to buy my horn finally


Too soon







...


----------



## charlie97

I am a Sentry Turret manufacturer at Aperture Laboratories..... LOL.... No I am from MIAMI


----------



## Mocs123

Southeast Tennessee


----------



## Spooony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13242272*
> Too soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was my wife words exactly......


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooony;13247172*
> that was my wife words exactly......


lol... well she was right


----------



## dragneel

I'm from the moon, I live in a giant cardboard box with my pet unicorns.


----------



## Sanctum

East Sussex in England


----------



## travis2ninja

Hello...  im from Australia where all of the electronic stuff is expensive


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travis2ninja;13248212*
> Hello...  im from Australia where all of the electronic stuff is expensive


lol... i saw a guy from Russia do a quad SLI SR-2 fully wc set up and my mind had a seizure just thinking about how expensive that would be there


----------



## amd-dude

I'm from the twin Caribbean islands of Trinidad & Tobago (I'm on Trinidad)...no good computer stores here, the ones that are here sell crap and all the good parts are way over priced...so we have to order from amazon...I'm gonna fix that, i'm starting a shop here soon...only quality parts


----------



## Sanctum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd-dude*


I'm from the twin Caribbean islands of Trinidad & Tobago (I'm on Trinidad)...no good computer stores here, the ones that are here sell crap and all the good parts are way over priced...so we have to order from amazon...I'm gonna fix that, i'm starting a shop here soon...only quality parts


Shops are nearly always the worst places to buy computer parts anyway - they are usually way too overpriced.


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragneel*


I'm from the moon, I live in a giant cardboard box with my pet unicorns.


the Earth is full go home


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanctum*


Shops are nearly always the worst places to buy computer parts anyway - they are usually way too overpriced.


yip they're expensive here aswell. So 80 percent shopping out of the back of someone's van, sorry I'm not a millionaire


----------



## cabledog2tuff4u

new york here............


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Oh hell yes, snow is awesome.
[/SARCASM]

Although last summer wasn't too comfortable, what with nearly no noticeable A/C and sweat pouring down my back :S

Also, great to know we have finnish people on OCN as well










It's not that mainly. Transportation is more difficult when we have snow, granted. It's that I hate the heat and snow makes the scenery look amazing, especially here in kauniainen. The minor difficulties caused by snow are shadowed by the beaty of the local forest during winter, not worrying about sweating because my PC creates so much heat in here, the mosquietos, the sunshine that literally hurts my eyes (actual problem), the allergies, etc.


----------



## TheBigC

Beaches of SoCal!


----------



## uncholowapo

The Galactic Layline.


----------



## Goharder

Oregon...sucks...only decent computer store is 120 miles away.


----------



## Drumm

::1










Nowhere special, Wales, UK. In a tiny little village in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## FrisTech

Just joined, from Freedom, Pennsylvania.


----------



## lshulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goharder;13260443*
> Oregon...sucks...only decent computer store is 120 miles away.


Well, that's because you're from Eugene. Come on up to Portland it's not so bad.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Didn't see this thread till a couple of minutes ago







, from Puerto Rico, 93F right now, wish it was raining, nice site btw, lots of info


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda;13279584*
> Didn't see this thread till a couple of minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , from Puerto Rico, 93F right now, wish it was raining, nice site btw, lots of info


Thats way too hot - grab a beer and go to sleep!







.. Welcome to OCN btw


----------



## Dubby

Hello from Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## heinz357

Hello from a small, blue-green world in one of the less fashionable sectors of the galaxy!


----------



## Engin

this is one of the best site for ppl who have interest on hardware. from Turkey btw


----------



## TSXmike

a small town in south eastern Wisconsin... about 5 minutes from lake Michigan.


----------



## boogschd

s.f.p. philippines

bit near from where those old folks get crucified and shi-







)


----------



## octohedron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heinz357;13281508*
> Hello from a small, blue-green world in one of the less fashionable sectors of the galaxy!


Hey... i know that place!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

From my mama.


----------



## SethCohen

Hey, I am from Bulgaria! Anyone else?


----------



## dutchgenius

new to the forums... from Redmond, WA


----------



## ListeR

New to this forum.. Got dragged in here by FreakaZoidDK








I'm from Denmark


----------



## swisha

the mountains of tennessee


----------



## codemanrose

From Minnesota here


----------



## cinemur

hi everybody








i am from belgrade, serbia


----------



## -TGRK-

Finland







A gr8 country, but all components r so f*cking expenciv...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-TGRK-*


Finland







A gr8 country, but all components r so f*cking expenciv...


Be glad you don't live in south africa, not to mention any 3rd world nation

Nice to have more finnish people here.


----------



## nickta69

Israel =)


----------



## DSF_x

southern UK, no decent pc shops anywhere, all rip off merchants with no knowledge, only decent guys in uk are the big boys from what i can tell.


----------



## Ro9

I am from the west of Ireland. Sadly we have no PC retailers anywhere in this country that are worth shouting about so I order them all from the UK.


----------



## sp4wners

I'm from Poland... and I want to apologize everyone for that







What a hole....


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


I'm from Poland... and I want to apologize everyone for that







What a hole....


Please don't come to Scotland









So many Polish people here it's unreal!


----------



## SamTheJarvis

+1 Reflux.

This should actually be a poll. Would be interesting to see the distribution.


----------



## PrinzII

Arizona (SW US)


----------



## yancyv8

I just joined, for the most part, cuz i just built my first pc and i needed some help with overclocking and watercooling. I'm florida USA







DDD and its hot as hell right now lmao


----------



## chalamah

Christchurch, New Zealand. Just made my first build in Feb and trying to get the hang of ocing


----------



## SethCohen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chalamah*


Christchurch, New Zealand. Just made my first build in Feb and trying to get the hang of ocing


Hehe, congratz! sounds great!


----------



## bootFail

ex-kiwi now crossed the ditch in mel.... kia ora fellas


----------



## OrangeFluffy

I'm originally from Philippines~ and im currently residing in USA


----------



## Poweredbysushi

Sweden


----------



## lotdash0t

malaysia but currently in UK


----------



## gadget_lova

Indonesia..


----------



## ThatsABigOne

From Minsk, Belarus. Residing in Park City, Utah.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Ohio, USA. Where it rains...and rains...and rains...etc., at least it has for the last month.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hello welcome to ocn im erik im from orange county california. hope to see you in the forums


----------



## Davinci.ccy

I am from Malaysia too. Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Seventh Badger

I'm from Denton, TX, USA.


----------



## snoball

Philly, PA!


----------



## Rystofer

Clifton Heights, PA not to far from Snoball! Moved here from Anchorage a few years back. Started overclocking with a simple waterblock and a hose from the sink to the processor and the other hose went out the window. Water was cheep and cold in Alaska


----------



## Canis-X

Originally from the Chicago, IL area, after a 4 year stint in the US Army (Ft. Campbell, KY) I wound up marrying a girl and relocating to Franklin, TN.....miss the food in Chi, and the museums.....don't miss the snow!! LOL


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

From the great city of Lowell, MA lol


----------



## Bi0H4z4rD

Cadiz, south spain. Pretty much sun around here









BR


----------



## alawadhi3000

Bahrain.


----------



## S1lver

Greece.


----------



## Rogue Process

Indianapolis, IN > Tallahassee, FL > LA, CA > ATL, GA


----------



## speedfreak01

im from San Antonio Texas currently residing in Kabul Afghanistan


----------



## ZonderZout

THE Netherlands


----------



## Jeffs0418

Sacramento, California (that's in the U.S.)


----------



## sKiLou

Chicago (_Windy City_), IL


----------



## anarhistor

Romania, Alba Iulia. PS. I'm white!


----------



## Atompunk

Just moved back to Denver, CO after a stint in Chicago, IL. Above Chicago posters are correct, if you lived there you will miss the food when you leave.


----------



## prismflash

i am from washington state


----------



## boydmk2

Hey folkes, Chuck Damak here, aka boydmk2 i guess
i lurk around too mostly, but will hopefully be encouraged to start some personal projects with this brand new forum see you all around!


----------



## Ubeermench

Seattle, Washington =)


----------



## C4MS

Lima, Peru but currently living in Atlanta, GA


----------



## Viswanathan

Hi guys... i am viswa from india


----------



## Doobyscoo

I live in Zululand in KwazuluNatal South Africa. A ribi-wa M*pop*


----------



## boswell3782

Great Yarmouth, United Kingdom


----------



## andymarin

Hi I'm for Malaysia (East Malaysia/Sarawak) kind of new in the overclocking world.. I'm hope I can learn something useful here.. I'm also very interested in casing Modding..


----------



## Dieux Soldat

Orange County, Southern California baby! You can go from high class millionaires to hot beach goers to slums filled with crime!


----------



## kapros2011

whats the point of that thread ? ? am from CYPRUS !!!


----------



## Chr1s84

Merry Old England (Yorkshire) =]


----------



## sizif

Hi all from Croatia


----------



## McMarcus22

Dirty Dayton Ohio here


----------



## thysol

Ireland


----------



## arranmc182

I'm from Worcester, England in the UK you know the place that makes Worcester Source


----------



## SolidMerk

Hi, from teh UK


----------



## Pandaga

from NYC


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Puerto Rico, US. Horrible place to be in if you love tech.


----------



## Mako0312

Lexington,KY > Various Parts, RI/MA > Louisville,KY


----------



## jsc1973

Clayton, NC, USA. 10 miles south of Raleigh.


----------



## ikem

Iowa Falls, IA

we dont have the falls anymore though... stupid industrial period and dams..


----------



## groos

i'm in the usaf, so i'm currently stationed at keesler afb in mississippi. im an instructor in the rf transmissions school.


----------



## blodflekk

Wow, a thread started back in 04! I better get in on this. I'm from New Zealand.... Never anything going on here and prices are way too high!


----------



## Biohazard14

hi all...greetings...currently staying @ Historical City of Malaysia
Proudly owned M14x ...


----------



## yancyv8

Hey guys, I'm a 16 yr old student at a privtae catholic highschool in Boca Raton HS. Born and raised in South florida proudly and I'm planning on going to FSU.


----------



## Stileth

I am from Slovakia, but currently living in Spain


----------



## drift86

Guam 2 tennessee 2 viva las vegas nv.


----------



## Digitalis

Australia mate


----------



## Traches

*Puts on his polite voice*

Nice to mee'cha! I was born in Lubbock Texas but didn't live there too long. Lived in Phoenix, Houston, and a lil' town in Louisiana called Alexandria, but I mostly grew up in Florence Kentucky. Now I'm goin' to school in Louisville, and turnin' wrenches on the weekends to pay for it.


----------



## snoogins

gotta love that one of the first posters in this thread has the exact same comp that I first built in 03 ha!


----------



## rheicel

Australia. Anyone close to my place? We can do the modding together while drinking beer!

Cheers


----------



## Substate

Brisbane


----------



## Zach12_9

Dare I say it? Bendigo.. The only city that isn't a city


----------



## ktowndaddyo

Hi all, I am from Kingston, Ontario, Canada. I look forward to being here and getting to know some of you and contribute when I can.
Cheers


----------



## samusaran253

The United States of America.


----------



## PlasticMotif

Middle/East TN!


----------



## iZZ

Portugal


----------



## Narokuu

Bradford Pa, home of the zippo =D
i have lived in houston, dallas, and austin texas, denver co. pittsburg pa, and port angels washinton.
but i love my old hometown of bradford lol


----------



## XrOo

The land of bandwidth aka Sweden. Though haven't seen too many other sweds around here.


----------



## Techprimus

Northeast Vermont.

We dun jus got us that there "high speed" interweb thingy up 'ere in Sutton.

Seriously though, 3.0mb/s DSL just came to the town about a month ago lol.


----------



## Lagahan

Sup guys, just joined here







I pretty much live on a mountain in northwest Ireland, nice views / no proper broadband







@ Techprimus hehe I have to deal with 3g broadband for primary internet access, DSL is a far off dream


----------



## mike33884

Miami originally. Have migrated to the Orlando/Tamps area.


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagahan;13660273*
> Sup guys, just joined here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much live on a mountain in northwest Ireland, nice views / no proper broadband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Techprimus hehe I have to deal with 3g broadband for primary internet access, DSL is a far off dream


Ouch... my condolences.


----------



## hian

Hi all. I'm Sabah (North Borneo), Malaysia. Joined this forum because I came across a very neat PC case - from Case Labs.


----------



## strandtentje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13657703*
> The land of bandwidth aka Sweden. Though haven't seen too many other sweds around here.


Köttbullar!

Is that right?

I'm from the Netherlands - The land of "the neighbours are home where has my bandwidth gone?"


----------



## Maximus86

Hi lads

Scotland here


----------



## LucasBR

Here we call it Brasil, but for the rest of the world: Brazil! hahaha =)


----------



## DISTURB3D

Mexico/ Israel/ USA here









Hello!!!!!
Hola!!!!!
שלום!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindyrig

Wisconsin here. Small town with bad DSL. But we do have alot of world famous cheese awards!


----------



## Dingo3

Las vegas


----------



## Azuk

Ay up from Bradford England here and doing my first OC looking forward to every one helping me fix the whole lot of mess I probably will end up making lol


----------



## marko93

Keeping it casual in Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Miragexero

Atlantic city, NJ City that's always turned on lol.


----------



## iWantACookie

Montreal, Canada


----------



## clock_work

a small town called lakestevens in washngton


----------



## MaggMayhem

Midlands


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

Endor


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Well my parents are both from Iraq but I was born in England and was a British Citizen before anyone in my immediate family.
Damn it England! Y U NO HAS NEWEGG.... at least it has coldish winters for great OCing -.-
By the way, how do you keep ambient temperatures cool in Australia, without racking up a ridiculous electricity bill for air conditioning?


----------



## Hysteria~

Wisconsin here. WISCONSIN, WHY YOU NO HAVE MICROCENTER?


----------



## Nethermir

Dallas, Texas.

And Mavs just won against Miami lol.


----------



## Ooimo

Perth, Australia


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ooimo;13738238*
> Perth, Australia


Awesome music scene in Perth.


----------



## PureOC Jim

What are you a stalker? LOL. I am from Mars so there! I bet he wants to toilet paper all your houses......


----------



## returned4good

Eh?


----------



## nanoprobe

Crab Nebula


----------



## doxinho

what's up overclockers?

i'm posting from new orleans, LA in the dirty south... we'll welcome you with open arms, come visit!

brand new to the forums, getting my i5-2500k build together! gonna post a build log soon. see you all around


----------



## joekaveh

Joe here, currently in Atlanta, GA and it's hot as hell here!


----------



## amdgamin

Hey everyone from northern California by Sacramento new registered user but have been reading the site forever I like to keep learning new stuff so keep postin.


----------



## richard41

California here. Good to be here!


----------



## pnkspdr

Germany here. Cologne exactly and the weather suuucks here.


----------



## La Soapy

New South Wales here.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13768240*
> Germany here. Cologne exactly and the weather suuucks here.


Oh, I live in Ramstein, and I can tell you it is damn hot here... I wish I had an A/C at my room.









I'm from Spain though.


----------



## Yunarce

from the Philippines


----------



## Alatar

seems like that guy got lucky. So little snow.

But yeah. Finland and a small town of Kauniainen near the capital.


----------



## Turbo Acid

Hello, joined and lurked for some time, finally decided to jump in.
Chillin in Arizona.


----------



## cryoK

From west coast Canada


----------



## BionicAcid

Japan


----------



## Amhro

slovakia ^.^


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Gothenburg, Sweden. Hello fellow humans (and aliens).


----------



## avinin1

Israel.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Texas, U.S!


----------



## shineon2011

Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Sewermonger

Yu'pik Eskimo born in Alaska now I'm in Denver, CO


----------



## darryl

Cincinnati, Ohio, USA (home of the lowly NFL team, the Bengals







)


----------



## idleking

Cebu, Philippines found this forum very interesting and helpful to expand my technical skill.


----------



## 855211

mid ontario Canada


----------



## doomgrr

Ohio!!! USA


----------



## aerieth

Maryland, USA


----------



## irishmikey

Dublin, Eire

about time i signed up here








long time reader first time poster woo hoo !!!















:


----------



## grss1982

From the Philippines.









Did not notice we had one of this threads here.


----------



## duox

alabama


----------



## joaotoscano

Hi fellas









Kijkduin, Netherlands here

just join this community .. looking forward to participate in very good and positive way! I am also making my first real project and i hope i can get some ideas here!


----------



## DrDanni

Phoenix, Arizona.
Still a PC noob but hoping to learn a lot from this site.


----------



## Ichitoku

Windsor, UK









Hoping to be of help, and to get help on these here forums


----------



## Sean Webster

Florida!


----------



## becandl

Illinois


----------



## Geezus

Naples, Italy!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Heerlen, Netherlands

Hope to find good tips on OC'ing


----------



## sgt.killla

Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## tomasbg

Serbia, Belgrade


----------



## fatalizer

Brescia, Lombardia, Italia


----------



## Charlton22

Malta! And proud


----------



## Nequamvita

United States. Dull right?


----------



## Dust

Australia's climate is awesome though ^_^
-from your neighbor, Singapore

Btw, enthusiasts here pretty much order Every Single Part online as well. Not that we don't have the stock, but because even if we did it'll all be overpriced. I remember waiting 2 months for my stuff


----------



## damniel

Cali, Valle, Colombia


----------



## Carlos17

Venezuela, caracas!


----------



## TriviumKM

LES NY, NY...6th Borough Baby!


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Argentina, a country that most of Europeans want to know







, it's also a nice place to live


----------



## DeadMau5

Wales, UK


----------



## alltoasters

Dorset.

For the most part, Its not a bad place, but the council are ruining all the towns by letting devolpers build big housing developments everywhere. The Countryside is very nice, but weather is rarely nice enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Benny99

I'm from Sydney Australia









Great place to live good weather the majority of the time .

However downside would be the cost of living and we get ripped off with everything.


----------



## DragonWrath

BFE in the middle of freedom raped USA (granted we have more freedoms than some other countries... but some have already been ripped away, and will continue to be ripped away if the corrupt politicians and gov officials get their way >_<).

More specifically... In the state of Misery (Missouri).... No i'm not a backwoods inbred dumb *******... Although there is no shortage of those in my area *facepalms*. Hello all, sorry bout the sudden spewing of bile lol, I've got opinions and am a free thinker... which don't mesh well with my surroundings of brainwashed morons (in my area).


----------



## czunvet

im from Las Vegas


----------



## Suckit&C

Hey all - Sheffield UK here


----------



## Narokuu

*clears throat* born in pa, lived in Denver, Co, Ft lost in the woods Missouri. Houston Texes, Dallas Texas, Austin Texas, and about 15 different towns in Pennsylvania.. where i came back to after all my military adventures


----------



## glycerin256

Fort Bragg, NC... From Ogden, UT though


----------



## Shea2152

Newfoundland Canada.
It sucks, weather sucks, no computers stores local, and the one that is, costs 200$ for an 8800gt.............


----------



## Narokuu

wow... 200 for that card... yikes.


----------



## DirtyChopz

South Aust, Australia Maaate.

Sooo cold ATM nearly took someone's eye with my nips this morning! Bring back the BBQ weather.


----------



## Chanvlan

Hey everyone. From Queensland Australia. *insert more awkward 'new to the forums' statements here*


----------



## Cykososhull

Moscow, Idaho. It's finally starting to hit 75 degrees. Damn rocky mountains.


----------



## nicko

HELLO .NICE TO MEET YOU ..MY NAME IS nicko .i come here first time and
I COME FROM USA . I AM Florida and just a student now


----------



## Petrson

I'm 4rm Nigeria n a student.


----------



## j33z

I'm from singapore


----------



## Zeefx

Im from the lovley weather island that we know as Ireland North to be Exact (Btw the lovley weather thing was a lie)


----------



## kauaijim

Hi! I live on Kauai. I used to overclock with Celerons back in the last century, but I'm getting back into it to teach my grandson.


----------



## hallaor

south of Brazil...








Best temps in winner...


----------



## {XF} Golden

So I'm From Landstuhl Germany. My dad was stationed over seas. I live in sunny south Florida and have for as long as I can really remember. I have dabbled off and on in OC'ing for the past 15 years or so. Oh the days of OC on a 386 with a simple jumper move







.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Cairo, Egypt.

I don't live there right now.


----------



## Pariah1947

I'm from Wichita, KS. Currently living in Afghanistan.


----------



## FreEdratt

HI, I just joined this community. I m from pakistan. I like this forum.......hope to learn lot of things here ;-)

http://www.beatonlinepokers.com


----------



## Markkedi

Greetings from Finland!


----------



## De-Zant

Hi.









Felllow finn, eh?


----------



## kga92

FINLAAAAND! hello

I think I have posted here before but I had to again


----------



## Alatar




----------



## lagittaja

Hämeenlinna Finland


----------



## De-Zant

This thread is now overrun by finns.


----------



## lagittaja

Yarrrrr


----------



## Tatakai All

Kailua, Oahu.


----------



## -X3-

Israel FTW


----------



## Solstar

Born and raised in Boone County West Virginia (let the jokes begin)


----------



## Praetorian

Turkey-Ankara


----------



## bmoney9

Cali - USA


----------



## PcEvo

Hi there... i'm from Malaysia and new to the forum


----------



## NeennyLoawn

hey there and thank you for your info â€" Iâ€™ve certainly picked up something new from right here. Skup aut I did however expertise some technical issues using this web site, as I experienced to reload the site many times previous to I could get it to load properly. I had been wondering if your web hosting is OK? Not that I'm complaining, but slow loading instances times will very frequently affect your placement in google and can damage your high quality score if advertising and marketing with Adwords. Well I am adding this RSS to my e-mail and could look out for a lot more of your respective intriguing content. Ensure that you update this again soon..


----------



## Chuckclc

Houston, TX!!!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Houston, TX!!!


Hey me too,lol


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


Hey me too,lol










I see you have a car dealership sign in your sig that i have seen around. Got my car from Westside Chevrolet. That is Stewart Haas right?


----------



## tedman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alltoasters*


Dorset.

For the most part, Its not a bad place, but the council are ruining all the towns by letting devolpers build big housing developments everywhere. The Countryside is very nice, but weather is rarely nice enough to enjoy it.


Hey fellow Dorset resident









I've lived in North Dorset for the past 10 years. Currently living in London which is pants. Overrated hell hole!

Whereabouts in Dorset are you from?


----------



## muddocktor

Hey everyone. I joined up earlier this month and just now got around to posting here for the first time. I am a long time member of several forums but didn't really know about you all here until recently.

I presently hang out mostly on the Overclockers.com forums, where I also do some heatsink review articles for too.

Any of you all that are around South Louisiana, drop me a line. I live around New Iberia, LA.


----------



## Wbroach23

Tulsa, Oklahoma Here thought I had posted in here but, looked at my posts and I'm no where in this Area so here I am







I joined 9-15-2010 lol


----------



## Sharang

Hey Everyone,

Just joined in from a recommendation by a friend, after looking at some threads and som of you people's PC specs, damn!!!

Anyway, I live in India, in a town next to the Capital, New Delhi. Love playing FPS, RPGs, city building, occasionally a RTS. Really looking forward to games like Skyrim, BF3, MW3, Mass effect 3 etc.


----------



## Elektronik

I am from Ukraine, Kyiv.


----------



## fventura03

Alexandria, Virginia!


----------



## Dark_Nexis

Live in Enfield London, used to live in London Years ago all over London in fact then went to Manchester, Wales, Ireland, Philippines (Manila), Singapore, Hong Kong, Bangkok, back to Philippines the back to UK, London


----------



## nicholasbari

Sao Paulo @ Brazil


----------



## Valsorim24

Hey whats up guys! My name is Miroslav I signed up yesterday right after I saw the thread you guys created for the steam sale. So I thought I should join the conversation with you guys and follow steam sales.

I'm from Ukraine, Donetsk I speak Russian and I currently live in Bay Area California. Oh and I just recently build my own computer and now I do a lot of pc gaming. So i'm hoping to get some good deals on steam. =D

Ill see you guys around,

-Miroslav


----------



## tanner

I'm from Finland


----------



## De-Zant

Hi. Fellow finn eh?


----------



## zobenzivs

hello everyone, im from Latvia (really small country)


----------



## Balsagna

I'm from Indiana


----------



## bleddyn

UK liver here. From Wales living in England.


----------



## Code

Baltimore Maryland here.


----------



## hagardproductions

Nashville Georgia here!


----------



## Decepticon

Hey everybody! Hamilton, Ontario currently for me.


----------



## Silverlake

I'm from Indonesia.


----------



## kingyyy

Hai I'm from Newcastle Australia


----------



## williamxlr

Hi , I'm from Brazil. ^^
Lots of case moders here, but i'm not one of them, still learning. xD


----------



## jeffgao

I am from Houston.


----------



## TheDude100

Arlington Texas


----------



## Wyldefang

Holy ancient thread Batman!!!


----------



## KickStart

Jakarta, Indonesia.

And i'm un ur base, killin all ur doods.


----------



## PauseBreak

Hello,

I've been currently residing in Hawaii (Oahu) for the last 4 years with my job. I was origianlly from Wisconsin, moved to Seattle, and then back to Wisconsin again. I'm looking forward to moving back to Wisconsin later this month and starting something new there.


----------



## freaky_friday

Although this is somewhat of a roundabout answer to a pretty easy question... born in Alaska, grew up in Washington, lived abroad in Korea and later Germany, but now own 2 houses in Arizona and working abroad again in Korea.

So, final answer? Alaska.


----------



## ameerali19

hi guys..
i m ameer ali from dubai
i m a student and also working in mobile phone servicing field...


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Just joined the forums, I'm a PhD student from Columbia, Missouri researching my first build!


----------



## sinfonia

Originally born in Arlington, VA.

Moved to Arcadia, FL when I was 8.

Now have lived in Coral Gables, FL for undergraduate/medical school the past 6 years.


----------



## Wararchon

Philly suburbs, PA


----------



## Daaavid

I am from Houston, TX.


----------



## bwayhawk2002

Orange County, CA


----------



## N3Xus

Suburbs of Chicago, IL.


----------



## vitality

oklahoma city, oklahoma.


----------



## burksdb

springfield , Missouri


----------



## mashead

dayton,ohio


----------



## ryanbob1234

Wales Uk







And proud of it


----------



## gaurav sharma

My self Gaurav sharma.

I m from Ludhiana ,punjab(india)


----------



## AlienWareFTL

San Jose, California.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Kent, Washington, Untied States of America. Born in Santa Monica, California.


----------



## aquielisunari

From the great state of Texas.


----------



## samywamy10

Melbourne, Australia, where we don't ride kangaroos to school/work because it's too urban.


----------



## Woned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samywamy10;14199751*
> Melbourne, Australia, where we don't ride kangaroos to school/work because it's too urban.


Melbourne, the worldwide hotspot for shuffling!

I'm from Quebec, Canada, where people are dumb enough to speak french.


----------



## Ezygroove

Gud ole black country!! West Midlands, England


----------



## mothrpe

I come from the land of the ice and snow,
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.









aka Toronto, Ontario, Canaduh!


----------



## rmirwin2

Katy Texas, just west of Houston, where we're all ovetclocked!


----------



## GoldenGeisha

Born and raised in Belgium.
Small and a bit boring country but we have the best beer!! ;-)


----------



## newbrevolution

Born in Florida, raised in northern Minnesota.


----------



## JJHCRazor

From Melbourne Australia. No We don't ride Kangaroos here. Just like Americans don't ride fat people (I'm guessing so anyway).

HAHA


----------



## RVN383

Filipino in Japan iAppear!


----------



## jassi

An Indian from India


----------



## blueskull85

Small TOWN missouri lol


----------



## trailer park boy

southern british columbia, the land of BC bud


----------



## Cheezzy0

Mt. Clemens, Michigan, USA, which is about a half hour north of Detroit...


----------



## Lordofthelargepants

Emmen, The Netherlands. 8 game stores and 4 computer stores in one rather small city. ******* competitor heaven, cheap parts ftw <3


----------



## Bighaste

From Lowell, Arkansas here.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

I was born near St. Louis. I currently reside in Tampa. I've also lived a few other places.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*


I was born near St. Louis. I currently reside in Tampa. I've also lived a few other places.


We've got a St Louis Overclocker's club (click the title in my sig) if you want to join up


----------



## Rowey

Uk, Welcome!


----------



## TheBadMon

Crappy Marana, Arizona >.>


----------



## brollann

Sweden


----------



## TheGrayDon10

define "from". i currently live in philly, but i wasn't born here. i was born in brooklyn ny, but that's not my home.


----------



## EvilMonk

Montreal, Canada!


----------



## ellisbry

Newwww Jerseyyy!


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Don't you mean eewwwwww jersey? Lol. Jk


----------



## InerTia*

Reppin tha Minnesoooootans


----------



## ellisbry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10;14288545*
> Don't you mean eewwwwww jersey? Lol. Jk


for the most part...yes. where im at...only a little.


----------



## Nioxic

I come from denmark, europe.

denmarks biggest internet retailer has placed their warehouse 1 mile(ish) from my home so i dont have to pay for shipping


----------



## als008

New guy here from Australia. Hope to be in the 4ghz Club soon.


----------



## poipoi01

Sweden


----------



## Cranapple

Oregon, born and raised.







it here.


----------



## T0MINATOR

Australia


----------



## Veriants

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Hmmster

Finland, close to Vaasa.


----------



## zalittle

I live in the hillbilly mountain tops of the Cumberland Plateau in the town of of Pikeville TN in the fine county of Bledsoe.


----------



## crathob

Port Elizabeth, South Africa!


----------



## railfan844

From rainy washington in the Pac NW.......keeps ambient temps nice n low


----------



## jodgus

Center of Poland, ŁÃ³dź!








(ŁÃ³dź = Boat) But there is not even any river here


----------



## iShox

Ireland w00t w00t.

And Irish lads around?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *railfan844*


From rainy washington in the Pac NW.......keeps ambient temps nice n low










nice what part?

Vancouver, Wa Here!

easyer to say portland, as i dont want people thinkin im one of dem dirty canadians


----------



## chrischoi

Pennsylvania


----------



## Master_Mike

From Saco, Maine, but currently reside in Japan. Parts are considerably cheaper here than in the states. Planning on building a comp, so I decided to join.
よろしいくー。


----------



## Kentan900

Sweden, cold place







.


----------



## Cableant

Texas, hot place.


----------



## Darkbluexplorer

Chattanooga, TN


----------



## vinton13

Trinidad and Tobago.
The Caribbean.


----------



## no03627

Des Moines Iowa. where there are no good part store's.


----------



## dhenzjhen

California


----------



## adzsask

Saskatchewan Canada, nearest pc parts are 3X online prices...


----------



## Alqasem01234

I syrian , but I live in saudi arabia.


----------



## 220391

Adelaide, South Australia XD


----------



## Woschdsubbn

I'm from Nuremberg in Franconia which was founden around the year 1040. Nuremberg is located in the northern part of Bavaria in Germany and has about 3,5 million habitants in the whole region.
We love our tradition and especially all those different sorts of Bratwurst or the SchÃ¤uferla (baked pork shoulder), enjoyed with a typical half dark local lager beer for we've overhere the highest concentration of small craft breweries worldwide (about 340 breweries with about 1000 different sorts of beer).


----------



## trenoops

Hey folks, I'm a straight up N00b from Seattle! I've been on these boards for about a month learning how to OC my CPU. Finally created an account.


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


I'm from Nuremberg in Franconia which was founden around the year 1040. Nuremberg is located in the northern part of Bavaria in Germany and has about 3,5 million habitants in the whole region.
We love our tradition and especially all those different sorts of Bratwurst or the SchÃ¤uferla (baked pork shoulder), enjoyed with a typical half dark local lager beer for we've overhere the highest concentration of small craft breweries worldwide (about 340 breweries with about 1000 different sorts of beer).











Dude, you live in heaven!!
Beeeeer!!


----------



## adamfelling

kansas city!


----------



## Rayiner

Sása, Slovakia! 
Village with 900 peoples.


----------



## DocRyan

Hello guys! I'm from the UK! I consider myself as a PC enthusiast and all-round computer expert. I like helping people out and that's what I aim to do here in the forums


----------



## DM613

hello,everyone ,I am damjy,it is my first post in this forum,I think it is necessary to make a short introduction,Don't you think so?I am a new member and I join in you just now,I am so glad to be here.Have a good time .


----------



## Malcolm

Oklahoma, U.S. reporting in.

Must. Move. Very Soon.


----------



## LaCroix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malcolm*


Oklahoma, U.S. reporting in.

Must. Move. Very Soon.










Me too. I'm working at OSU for the summer and then back to ECU in Ada. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Sodisna

Raising in the "A-Town" metro area. Dectuar, GA.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaCroix*


Me too. I'm working at OSU for the summer and then back to ECU in Ada. Whereabouts are you?


Tulsa, lived here my whole life too.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Finland Turku. I just moved


----------



## NikolaMBC

Hey







Im from Serbia, but im live in Sweden


----------



## SectorNine50

I want to visit Sweden sometime, I've heard it's gorgeous.

Oregon, USA here.


----------



## Xristo

Sydney Australia , the best country in the world .


----------



## Dr4g0nK

Hey, New here also.

I'm from Spain (Canary islands) but have Irish family


----------



## Bayinghound

Southeast Texas, USA

Hot and humid, especially after all this (much needed) rain we've received.


----------



## Hogwasher

Ardmore Oklahoma here. Grew up in del city Oklahoma


----------



## LaCroix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm;14382827*
> Tulsa, lived here my whole life too.


Tulsa is a nice city, consider yourself lucky. Stillwater is okay but living in Ada 9 months out of the year is hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;14384803*
> Ardmore Oklahoma here. Grew up in del city Oklahoma


Interesting, 3 Okies on the same page. Ardmore is very near Ada, which is where I'm in school. Small world.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaCroix;14387354*
> Tulsa is a nice city, consider yourself lucky. Stillwater is okay but living in Ada 9 months out of the year is hell.
> 
> Interesting, 3 Okies on the same page. Ardmore is very near Ada, which is where I'm in school. Small world.


You going to east central?


----------



## SirNicholas

Hey Hey everybody new to OCN, i've been coming here for a couple of months now and finally decided to Make the move. Completed my first build some months ago, and just got into watercooling my cpu. Wanted to let you all know you helped out a lot with my build, Thanks everybody, I LOVE THIS PLACE!.


----------



## Isildar

Seattle, USA here


----------



## cRazYpErUvIaN

From West Virginia here, but was raise in Florida. I'm loving OCN hoping to find some answers for my PC questions.


----------



## Zackcy

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## daydream99

From the bay area! San Francisco specifically. Anybody near me?


----------



## Barovian

Xenia, Ohio here. Representing the flat state.


----------



## SPMOkc73

New member from OKC here.


----------



## slinkski

From Fort Myers, FL living in Bossier City, LA cant wait to move from this **** hole


----------



## Mikado_k

Hey ppl. 
I am from Kazakhstan.


----------



## adridu59

Hi friend,

I'm from Paris, France.

(I live across from the Eiffel Tower.)


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


Hi friend,

I'm from Paris, France.

(I live across from the Eiffel Tower.)


Overclocking with a view!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Melbourne, Australia & i love it here!


----------



## Blade_

Chicago, USA


----------



## KEITHRH12

louisville, ky


----------



## 20 Below

Ohio... Home of the worst sports teams.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20 Below;14432211*
> Ohio... Home of the worst sports teams.


Lol


----------



## wzzrd

From Beautiful ****i Bosnia


----------



## Arinoth

Saint John, New Brunswick

Roads are a nightmare here, pot holes everywhere, lanes that randomly design to turn left or right, little to no road sizes or paint marking the lanes on the roads.

The redeeming factors are I'm only here until next September, and the warmest weather we've seen during the heatwave attacking the rest of north america has been 25C with the humidity.


----------



## sumonpathak

kolkata,INDIA
hot and humid....hence its an hell for budget overclcoker


----------



## LaCroix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


You going to east central?


Yes sir, I'm a junior.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*


New member from OKC here.


No way, so many people from Oklahoma.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Singapore, the biggest smallest city state on Earth







Yes, I am a patriot. You will be hard pressed to find a safer place than here.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaCroix*


Yes sir, I'm a junior.

No way, so many people from Oklahoma.


agreed we need to start our own thread/club put pics of our rigs etc.. up

Could call Oklahoma OCN club


----------



## Melonjuice

Good Ole Central New York...........


----------



## LaCroix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


agreed we need to start our own thread/club put pics of our rigs etc.. up

Could call Oklahoma OCN club


I would certainly join.


----------



## TONE2THEBONE

San Antonio!


----------



## Eartrash

Hi my name is eartrash (or chris) and I'm from Scotland


----------



## Rompf

Rompf From Colombia (cant get computer parts but the ones you can get are 5 times the prices online)


----------



## dwarfer66

Australia. The best place on earth


----------



## Erper

yugoslavia


----------



## overclockthesun

India









PS: none of us are like that crook Sushrukh


----------



## lastdefenda

. hi guys . i'm from kolkata,india


----------



## Grimloque

I'm a scot living in warm as hell South Africa


----------



## BabyBalla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arinoth*


Saint John, New Brunswick

Roads are a nightmare here, pot holes everywhere, lanes that randomly design to turn left or right, little to no road sizes or paint marking the lanes on the roads.

The redeeming factors are I'm only here until next September, and the warmest weather we've seen during the heatwave attacking the rest of north america has been 25C with the humidity.


Hey! thats like winnipeg...

Pot holes every damn street lol. Its hotter here. 29-30c


----------



## ShadowEW

Walsall, United Kingdom
^_~


----------



## d3310n

Anybody here from Florida? What city?
I'm from new port richey


----------



## Aloush

I am from Lebanon however I live in the UK and have done most of my life.


----------



## chanv

I'm from Singapore.


----------



## Ningfor

I'm from Bergen, Norway. Hello World (of OC)!


----------



## xlilmissmjx

I'm originally from Brisbane, Queensland, Australia though currently living in Windsor, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Fredericton Canadia ^^


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3310n;14474541*
> Anybody here from Florida? What city?
> I'm from new port richey


I do. Originally from Cedar Key, but moved a few months ago to Tallahassee.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

d0uBL3 Po5T?!?


----------



## JBVsev

Was born in Odessa, Ukraine but moved to Canada in 2000.

Living here since. Don't regret it


----------



## Gimiesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCer*


sup jim. your system sounds cool! I love the A7N8X-E Deluxe mobo.... mmmmm nice mobo. I have a buddy running it. Good luck with your systems and just post something if you have a question... I am up to 4 oc'd machines now so I think I am getting the hang of it










Dude......I wanna ride that train.


----------



## kor77

Landgraaf, The Netherlands


----------



## OfficerAdvil

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

Seattle , Washington


----------



## levontraut

well i came from my mom and dad.

tbh, i would have preferd to be a test tube baby or a clone of some sort but i got to have family dinners every so often and it really bothers me as now i miss gamming time and over clocking time.

so the hard truth about it all i was born in a hospital in south africa , cape town. nad moved to the united kingdom to get away from the family stuff to play games all the time and overclock as well


----------



## Ace_finland

Finland, user name might have given it away already


----------



## De-Zant

Hai there. c:


----------



## 116880

Brooklyn NY, baby


----------



## v3nato

Stockholm, Sweden.
With big chested blond babes and cold winters. 
Perfect for overclocking wouldn't you say?


----------



## Kilkin

PÃ¤rnu, Estonia.
With cold winters and hot babes all year around, now that's perfection thats hard to beat for overclocking, wouldn,t you say?


----------



## charlie97

Miami, Florida


----------



## v3nato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilkin*


PÃ¤rnu, Estonia.
With cold winters and hot babes all year around, now that's perfection thats hard to beat for overclocking, wouldn,t you say?


Haha dude, you used my phrase








About babes, winter and the question at the ending.

I guess Sweden is close to Estonia so we might have the same whether and women.


----------



## S4sport

Victorville, Ca. in the high desert


----------



## Joossss

Tartu, Estonia
not only cold winters but hot summers also


----------



## kriios

I live in Boston, MA but I was born in Malaga, Spain!
Estonia sounds nice ^_^


----------



## The-Chosen-One

Yo peeps! Great to know u all. People from all over the
world are PC gaming enthusiasts!
I live in Dublin, Ohio (Central Ohio) States, U.S.A.,
but I was born in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!


----------



## Sympathy

Brisbane Australia.

98% desert and 2% liveable, summer all round, the occasional bogan's and the rare babes


----------



## Finky

Whats up from Regina, Saskatchewan.

Home of.... nothing exciting.


----------



## t0adphr0g

Greetings from "Parts Unknown" a.k.a. Maryland City, Maryland. USA.


----------



## Geeboi

Big hello from sunny *ahem* Scotland


----------



## Realityntatt

Hello everybody!!! Greetings from San fernando Valley, CA - I was born and raise in Argentina, live a little bit in Mexico, and finally set roots here in the beatiful california


----------



## ginger_nuts

From Adelaide, Australia. Little place with not much happening, but a great place to practice the "Black Magic" of over clocking and modding. And trying to explain to people that there is much more out there then your own back yard


----------



## Zumbba

Hello world! Huge forum this one









from Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina









living in Dublin, Ireland







cheers!


----------



## The sword of Roland

Greetings from Halle in Ostdeutschland


----------



## MystKid

North Italy FTW!!!


----------



## wanako

currently reside in Torrance, CA

From San Salvador, El Salvador


----------



## danik05

Living in Toronto. Originally from Russia.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

Northwest Dallas, TX.


----------



## DEEBS808

Far out west. Kauai,Hawaii.


----------



## Irthizanovich

Im from dhaka, Bangladesh. Its in Asia.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Dhaka, Bangladesh.


----------



## andrews2547

Johannesburg, South Africa but I'm in Cambridge for a decent education


----------



## General_Jaja

Queensland, Australia. QUEEEENSLANDERRRRRR!


----------



## zvonexp

Croatia, Rijeka


----------



## Sherrah

Hello people, I'm from Cairo, Egypt!

This is my first post but I've been reading the forums for about a year now and I've learned a lot from you guys. I decided today to join the forums and maybe contribute with what little I know about computers.

Cheers


----------



## bloodywankermate

Manchester, UK


----------



## MulderAU

Australia here !!


----------



## Yumyums

Probably said it before but, Kenora Ontario







Great little city and tons of lakes


----------



## General Crumples

hey hey. I'm from southern California


----------



## designamk1

Hey Im from Cape Town South Africa. Only been OCing for around a year now and think i kinda know what im doing







have had pc's for like 20 years as well. Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## mreff555

Philly PA. I don't know what I'm doing. Never Successfully OC'ed something without destroying it. that's why I'm in the newbie section.


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mreff555*


Philly PA. I don't know what I'm doing. Never Successfully OC'ed something without destroying it. that's why I'm in the newbie section.










There's a couple us from philly! Welcome









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FedeVi

Vicenza, a nice little city in the northern Italy.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I guess I'll add to this as well..

South Florida, US... By way of Colombia (South America)


----------



## KEITHRH12

Indianapolis, Indiana home of the Colts and the world capital of Motor sports!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzahaka375

Bulgaria Here.


----------



## CriminalX

I live in Toronto, Canada, but I grew up in Jordan.


----------



## HomeBrew02

New overclocker from Minnesota


----------



## RSL1989

i grew up in san antonio, texas; was born in mexico
new overclocker , gamer and custom builder
any tips / advice let me know , appriciate it...


----------



## walouigi

From Montreal Canada


----------



## bah73

Hi from Kalgoorlie Australia


----------



## sam114455

hey i just signed up and i am from virgina, also i just boought an i5 build


----------



## Invert_Panda

Western New South Wales in Australia


----------



## eveo

I'm from Toronto, Ontario


----------



## HK_47

Southern California!


----------



## wildboy211

Im in hot, sunny, rainy Central Florida (GO MAGIC!). Programmer and internet sales manager.


----------



## MoneyWorthington

Just joined. I'm from Minnesota, going to school in Chicago.


----------



## Grimrohan

Hi guys just joined







.Aussie here and a hardcore Pc gamer


----------



## dreamaxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sympathy*


Brisbane Australia.

98% desert and 2% liveable, summer all round, the occasional bogan's and the rare babes










What!???? Brisbane is gorgeous and green, what part do you live in? And I take exception to rare babes, there are loads







Including yours truly lol. Jokes aside.

I'm from the Gold Coast.


----------



## brute maniac

hey all, im from Seattle, Washington and i join cuz i thought this community was awesome


----------



## Tyrathect

Hi, from Newburgh, IN here. Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## DaGoat

Hi









French citizen here!


----------



## IceCream.

HI,
just joined. Im from Canada, Quebec!
Just begin my overclocking!


----------



## Kickb4ck

Hi!

Another French citizen here!


----------



## Darkhorse

Greetings all, I'm from Bundaberg QLD Australia


----------



## Terreh

Dropping in from Seattle, WA, USA, going to head off onto the forums, browse, and hopefully learn.


----------



## Damudarable

Coming from Attleboro, MA and looking forward to learning how to OC my next pc.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damudarable;14724135*
> Coming from Attleboro, MA and looking forward to learning how to OC my next pc.


I graduated from AHS.


----------



## franknitty69

Originally from Brooklyn, NY but now i reside in Washington, DC.


----------



## lee1912

Greeting from Vungtau, Vietnam


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee1912;14785104*
> Greeting from Vungtau, Vietnam


Welcome to OCN

Is it true that clothes are incredibly cheap there. A friend told me that you can get a made to measure suit over night with what ever materials you want for $20USD and you can buy a real Rolex for $30USD


----------



## Roksonixx

manchester, england


----------



## Activeellis

England!


----------



## Death Saved

Saudi Arabia!


----------



## kizwan

Hi All,

My name is Izwan & from Malaysia. I come here to ask help on choosing which thermal compound work best for i7-720QM processor.


----------



## Fleming

Sheffield, UK


----------



## vcrazy

San Jose, CA


----------



## WhySarX

André Silva, PT


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhySarX;14799864*
> André Silva, PT


hello tuga


----------



## Silvershot

Greece here. Soon moving to Germany


----------



## DominatorTripleX

I live in the U.S.
Suburbs of Chicago, IL


----------



## merkle

California USA


----------



## husarowns

a white american...in guam!


----------



## Sir_Frags_alot

Hi just joined the forum I am from South Africa


----------



## PurpleNurple

Hi to all from Dublin, Ireland


----------



## VoodooActual

Burnley, Lancashire.


----------



## Lovidore

Palestinian, living in Doha, Qatar.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindscape100

Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## d6bmg

Kolkata, India.


----------



## bublwrap

Sydney, AUSTRALIA!


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Ontario, Canada.


----------



## AceBlade258

Yo,

Charlotte, North Carolina, United States


----------



## Jerry1992

Esbjerg, Denmark


----------



## sushant_soni

California


----------



## Cryolite

Turkey


----------



## ZeusAudio

Tucson, AZ


----------



## Arimis5226

Southern Maryland, USA here.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## AcidXVII

Santiago de Cali, Colombia


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidXVII;14865728*
> Santiago de Cali, Colombia


Bienvenido


----------



## Unbidraptor

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## ottobot

St. Louis representin! Currently in Oak Harbor, WA due to being in the US Navy tho. =(


----------



## Qasual

Vancouver BC

HELLO!


----------



## Argorn5757

Massachusetts









Sent from my OCed MB860


----------



## .theMetal

colorado, usa


----------



## Shogon

Redwood City, CA


----------



## mc6415

Cornwall, UK originally though currently at Oxford while I go an get my degree


----------



## Draven

Newmarket, ON, Canada.


----------



## n0ypi

Sacramento, California xD


----------



## Ayatola1981

Hi my name is Sérgio and i´m writing from Portugal.

I´m glad to be here.

Regards.


----------



## Amhro

Slovakia ._.


----------



## Levesque

Far far far away in the great white, just a little bit over the 49th parallel north in Quebec, Canada.


----------



## Huntercole

Hello, I'm from New York, New York! I'm here to learn and build a kick ASS SYSTEM!!


----------



## pottersbrother

Hope to learn alot about oc'ing, GPU and CPU interested.

From Southern states


----------



## skyn3t

Germantown - MD, USA, I live 10 min from Microcenter







and 30 Min from another Microcenter in VA, so kinda lucky, Newegg about 2 hours driving , so if you guys need anything from MC just shot me msg - I can buy it and mail it to ya


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pottersbrother*


Hope to learn alot about oc'ing, GPU and CPU interested.

From Southern states


Welcome to ocn!

wack your specs here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Im in Gloucester Uk but from Wales original


----------



## Ximenez

I'm from Helmond, Noord-Brabant The Netherlands


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Far far far away in the great white, just a little bit over the 49th parallel north in Quebec, Canada.










You know, QuÃ©bec is pretty big


----------



## BloodyRory

Suburbs near Chicago.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*


Suburbs near Chicago.


I'm also from the suburbs near Chicago, in a town called Palatine.


----------



## Teraoptic

Edmonton


----------



## XxSacrificedSonsxX

I'm from the U.S.


----------



## o.O O.O O.o

ottawa canada


----------



## FrostyGPU

Toronto, Canada


----------



## lem_

Cape Town , South Africa, sup


----------



## kayoh

San Diego, CA


----------



## junexi

Ca, usa


----------



## Mayor Winters

Almost everyone is American









I'm from Spain.


----------



## Shagrath

Earth


----------



## connor h 1991

North west, England


----------



## datalife2000

Zim, Byo


----------



## tvm777

Llama land! Peru!


----------



## kopekbaligi

Mars


----------



## CrazylikE

Hey guys. Im from Norway, approximetly 6 miles from the capitol, Oslo.


----------



## seanna

Any other one from Bandung, Indonesia? Nice to meet me








seanna


----------



## Necroantist

Somerset, United Kingdom


----------



## The_ocho

From California, Lived all over the states Currently live in Las Vegas


----------



## EzzBeez

From Aberdeen, Scotland.


----------



## SkullDice

Hi, i am from and currently live in Montreal-Quebeck(Canada), my name is jonathan.


----------



## GOU

My 1 post ;p im from Poland ''Starogard Gdanski''
but i live in Germany :/


----------



## gregory121295

Moorestown, New Jersey. Born in Pennsylvania Hospital in Philly, to be exact.


----------



## vilelax1

Brasília, Brazil


----------



## Prpntblr95

Hello from Nor Cal


----------



## nizda

Hi everyone, Im from south florida. Im liking the forums


----------



## t-ramp

Born and raised in Iowa, the 29th of these United States.


----------



## Aceuniverse

Rochester NY


----------



## TheDude100

Dallas, Texas


----------



## crpisme

Hello I am Charles I live in Southern Illinois


----------



## dumb321

Owosso, Michigan


----------



## S.O.S

Cairo Egypt


----------



## mattyp

I'm currently residing in Bangor, Maine, however I am from southeast Massachusetts.


----------



## Seabass74

Winnipeg/Canada in the house!


----------



## slipee

Brazil \\o/


----------



## DirectOverkill

I move around too much to tell


----------



## wargames12

Florida \\m/


----------



## Canis-X

Franklin, TN


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazylikE*


Hey guys. Im from Norway, approximetly 6 miles from the capitol, Oslo.


Hej


----------



## Zarkaram

Lincoln, NE


----------



## Dominik

Ontario Canada


----------



## Bogdan_No$eR

Greece


----------



## Boinz

Originally born in Mexico but living in Guatemala.


----------



## mojodevirus

Hello and greetings from Sunny Singapore. Not sunny right now. Strong winds and rained heavily last nite. =)


----------



## Ang1993

London, UK x]


----------



## willistech

Green Bay, Wisconsin. Home of the Super Bowl Champions, Beer, and Cheese.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


Green Bay, Wisconsin. Home of the Super Bowl Champions, Beer, and Cheese.


Beer is German and Cheese is French (I think)









EDIT: Cheese is from either in Europe, Central Asia or the Middle East no one really knows lol


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Beer is German


Beer would be Belgian actually









back ontopic, I'm from Gent, Belgium


----------



## eus105454

San Diego, California


----------



## Mackumba

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## Adam2190

Hey everyone, i'm from Aberdeenshire, Scotland.


----------



## msjohnsn

napa, ca


----------



## Maich

Mexico City!!


----------



## Ovrclck

Huntington beach,ca!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am from Elbridge NY a small town just outside Syracuse NY. I love it here especially in the fall the leaves are beautiful with the red, browns and oranges.


----------



## Roxputin

NoLa, Big Eazy, S_aints_


----------



## Check101

Houston, Texas... bad sports teams, weird weather, pollution, and tons of awesome tech stores.


----------



## silverfox777

London, UK


----------



## DarK_MischieF

Chicago, IL, USA


----------



## ramkatral

Little town of Tryon,NC.. Just up from Spartanburg SC and down from Asheville,NC


----------



## FyreBurn

Fremont, CA, US


----------



## Bardete

Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Weed FTW! xD


----------



## GR3Y5H3ART

Denver, CO


----------



## GodsCHOZIN

Ames, Iowa.

And no your dreams wont come true in Iowa


----------



## GreenieGriz

^^ lol

Kansas City, Missouri here

Cheers


----------



## Chuggerboom

The gorgeous and historic City of Chester here.


----------



## raydizzle

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## EyesDilated

Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## demetris

Hi everyone. Demetris here from Indiana. I have:
iMac 2011
2.5 GHz Intel Core i5
4GB DDR3


----------



## naefunk

I'm in Scotland and really enjoying learning about oc'ing. I just started by upping the multiplier on my cpu and from there started reading and learning about all the different things you can over clock.

Now I'm really into seeing just how much I can do with my machine and am getting a few upgrades to deal with the extra heat. I hope to get some help with a few stumbling blocks I've hit upon as googling only helps so much before tailored advice becomes necessary.

Newbie but leaning fast.

My specs are :

M3A785GMH/128M mobo
Phenom II 965 X4 3.4 gHz (oc'd to 3.9gHz, NB 2.6 gHz, HT 2gHz)
HD6850 1GB
2x4 DDR3 4GB & 2 GB DDR3 (total 10GB)


----------



## Zombie19

Just joined and been looking at the fourms for a few days now.

From

Australia







the land down under


----------



## fine

hello! guys ! i am come from china ! a big cou







ntry !


----------



## icy22

Georgia USA here. I was enjoying reading through the forums so much I decided I'd join. I'm glad to be a part.


----------



## Mo2teye

Hey there people, name's Khaled and am from lebanon

pretty disgusting country and deprived of technology, no computer stores that provide a good variety of hardware, and country full of illegal everything, its harder to buy an original copy of a game than to buy a damn gun.

Anyway amazing site and i hope i could learn allot from you guys and that in return provide as much help as I can.


----------



## Priyeshbabariya

I From India.Hello Everyone


----------



## Jmih

^ me from India too......


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CokeandAcid*


Ottawa, Ontario











Pretty close to me


----------



## Vita

Osage, Iowa in the middle of freaking no where. Corn feilds everywhere FTL

Man going from Houston, Texas with around a couple Million people including surrounding areas to this town that has 3k people in it is ridiculous. I mean seriously my high school in Houston had more kids in it then this town has people total T_T


----------



## blooder11181

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









do you know them?


----------



## Drinkebroer5

Hi i'm PJ and i'm from Ghent - Belgium.


----------



## TiFFman

Arizona here


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

From Southern Cali, ended up here in Eastern North Carolina.


----------



## chris-br

I'm from Brazil.


----------



## arthurlm44

Born in France, raised in the States mostly. Went back to France for college (5 years). Now back in San Mateo, CA (between San Francisco and San Jose).


----------



## moparman's Girl

Missouri!!!! I am new and have no clue how to post. My BF moparman is trying to get me interested in this. So far so good!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparman's Girl*


Missouri!!!! I am new and have no clue how to post. My BF moparman is trying to get me interested in this. So far so good!!! Welcome!!


Mopar or no car









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Born in Spain and raised in Japan, moved down to North California for University about a year ago


----------



## Gigapunk

Moved to NY City a few months ago. You wouldn't believe how hard a good computer store is to find here. Finally found JandR, but then of course they were closed on Saturday for a Jewish holiday. And I had just ridden my bike 7 miles round trip for nothing... other than exercise I guess.


----------



## Harry604

Im from Vancouver B.C


----------



## bgtrance

From Petrich, Bulgaria but moved to Chicago 10 years ago. Love the lifestyle and freedom there but more opportunities and $ in the US simply put.


----------



## Crag

the oldest inhabitant in the history of mankind *Dimashq* (Damascus , Syria)


----------



## tjohn

Pocono Mountains, Pa.


----------



## Birdy1337

Burlington, Ontario


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

Northern California, all over currently Ceres and Sacramento


----------



## gms19

Currently in La Crescenta, CA (Los Angeles County)

previously New York City, NY









originally from Bombay, India


----------



## coolcrab

Talwara, India


----------



## Alison

Michigan, I've lived in this state all my life. I like living here because I can make Micro Center in Madison Heights be on my way to pretty much anywhere I'm going in the Detroit area.


----------



## Dysheeki

Leeds. Yorkshire. England


----------



## cybersrb

Serbia/Belgrade


----------



## Bboy500

Representing: New York City

What up!


----------



## canai_roti

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## kooosh

Singapore here!


----------



## aesthetics_brah

I'm from Mt. Olympus brah.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Seattle, Washington, USA, Earth


----------



## Reworker

Prague, Czech Republic.


----------



## Kdude90

Buffalo, NY - I hope that we don't get bombarded w/snow in the coming weeks........


----------



## manifest3r

Shameless self promotion: see OCN World Map in sig

Corona, California


----------



## galaxy366

Netherland - Grongingen - Oude Pekela ( My village )


----------



## creton123

Montreal,Quebec i'm french


----------



## IRWolfey

Knoxville, TN


----------



## Currency_king

I'm from the crime capital of the world.... South Africa


----------



## hollakris

1st post guys
Im from California, Los Angeles but now residing in Korea


----------



## xhermesx

Hi all
I'm from Romania, Bucharest.


----------



## jtravapd

Hi, I'm from Bayonne, New Jersey


----------



## mrteddy

Sydney Australia, over priced PC parts galore :/


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Georgetown Kentucky. That's right, I'm a hillbilly computer geek.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I come from the grid.


----------



## Panther2856

Hello Forum,

I'd like to get into building perfomance PC machines for sale.

I have a few books on PC building, however, have not built a machine yet.

I have just been reading about the way PC components can be damaged with static electricity - EEK !

I'd be honoured if in the years to come I could, with my intended regular posts, be guided by the best









May the learning commence...

Panther2856


----------



## denooch

los angeles ca


----------



## Mentalist

Hello,

New here from the Netherlands.


----------



## Tranquil

Indianapolis, IN.

Any local modders? lol


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## anwittdc

Northern Ontario, Canada. No snow yet, but very, very soon....


----------



## Awsan

From YEMEN<3


----------



## KraziKarl

texas!


----------



## EternalRest

Raeford, NC


----------



## Tovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tranquil;15427441*
> Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> Any local modders? lol


Oxford Ohio.


----------



## Talynn67

Hopkinton Massachusetts, start of the boston marathon!


----------



## Rayzee

From the UK, Manchester!


----------



## Xyphyr

Old thread is old.

<--- Check em.


----------



## bigboi216

Wow Cool Site Glad I Found This. Well Im From Cleveland Ohio . Basically Im Here To Learn The Ways Of The PC lol. All Kidding Aside I Know Im Go Gain Some Meaningful Knowledge Here Because Im In Process Of Building A New Pc For Second Time & Want To Up My Skillz.


----------



## stevenmac

Shanghai China , Hi there


----------



## sir cuddles

Buckley, Washington


----------



## Birdyz

San Francisco, California!


----------



## blueevo8

I grew up in Indiana but about 3 years ago I moved to Valencia, California. Where I currently live.


----------



## TheWiz

I'm from NZ


----------



## Dreadnought

Someone with a redundant amount of time should create a census for all these replies.

California here, btw.


----------



## goldfingerfif

Southside of Chicago


----------



## jesterbones216

cleveland ohio :-( lol mistake on a lake bahahahah


----------



## StR

I'm from Macedonia.


----------



## SwartGoud

Woah, there are people from everywhere here.... I'm from South Africa.


----------



## computerjunkie

HI THERE!Im from Britain!


----------



## Inik

Montreal, Canada


----------



## badatgames18

nwburbs of chicago


----------



## EliBAMF

Hello everyone


----------



## MystikRiver

Sassari/Sardinia/Italy/Europe/World XD
Hello everybody!


----------



## soulstaker

Goiânia, Brazil. And hi everyone.


----------



## wizek

Hello everyone!
From Singapore. There's a place special for lots of computer stuff here.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Corduroy

10 echo "Hello world, I'm from Chile"
20 goto 10


----------



## Colossus1090

I'm john from georgia, usa


----------



## yourboyvic

I'm from San Francisco, CA
I was born in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada

I've lived in Toronto, L.A., New York and Hawaii

I've traveled to Germany, France, and Korea along with parts of Africa


----------



## fwuffysquirrel

Just joined. This forum is awesome!


----------



## fwuffysquirrel

Good ol CA right here =)


----------



## cplusproject

i'm LELOUCH... form philippines..







thank you..


----------



## Indilinx

Hi, Im from Mississauga, Ontario.
15 min from Toronto. =]


----------



## a15g

Collinsville, Oklahoma

Probably one of the few that are from oklahoma. All these computer site's i've been to, it seems oklahoma is pretty dead when it comes to computer nerds. All the stores that carry aftermarket parts for pc's here are overpriced and provide the most horrid services.


----------



## 2metre

Hello from Bangkok, Thailand









still dry, away from floods


----------



## jprovido

I'm from manila, philippines.

one of the best places in the world to be a pc enthusiast. you can buy everyhing here in manila. price is good and rma's are easy







no need for shipping. just a short drive to gilmore and you will be on pc haven


----------



## freddieja

Hi, I am from Jamaica, longtime browser of the site, just decide to join up.


----------



## kpreet1996

im livin in Melbourne, Australia.
But born in India


----------



## Locomotive

Living in Bucharest , Romania for 13 years now. Born in South Africa, Durban


----------



## Rutku

Finland, Jyväskylä atm. Beautiful and lively city with expensive and crappy pc-stores.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutku*
> 
> Finland, Jyväskylä atm. Beautiful and lively city with expensive and crappy pc-stores.


Rofl I agree.
Finland, Lappeenranta here







small-ish city near Russian border and saint Petersburg.


----------



## Celcius

I'm from Texas. The heat around here can hinder summer OCing.


----------



## KidPunk

Wow so many different places you guys come from. I'm from New York. It's a really diverse and busy place, but full of pollution.


----------



## KidPunk

I'm from the Big Apple!


----------



## shad0wfax

I'm up in the Pacific Northwest, USA! (within a day's drive of Microsoft hah!)


----------



## Vaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidPunk*
> 
> I'm from the Big Apple!


Hey, me too!


----------



## ultrazoid

Hey I'm from Australia. I've actually got some pretty good stores around me like the new Centre Com Superstore.


----------



## llamaboy

In California, sandwiched between San Fran and Sac-town.


----------



## axipher

Sudbury, Ontario









GO Wolves GO


----------



## Neno

Hello from Belgrade, Serbia.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know them?


i know muriel and eustace bagge


----------



## KazeSim

I'm a God fearing New Englander. All kidding aside, I'm from RI.


----------



## demoralized

Originally Newfoundland, but like all newfies I find myself in Alberta.


----------



## donthaveacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrazoid*
> 
> Hey I'm from Australia. I've actually got some pretty good stores around me like the new Centre Com Superstore.


: D an aussie, im currently in melbourne for work experience


----------



## o0c0o

From Montreal , Canada


----------



## jagz

Born in Washington D.C

Have lived in Pensacola, FL. Biloxi, MS. & Virginia Beach, VA. Been in Central MD since 97' (Annapolis suburb)


----------



## Slaughter

Toronto, Canada Here! Woo.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o0c0o*
> 
> From Montreal , Canada


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Toronto, Canada Here! Woo.


Welcome to OCN









Sudbury, ON for me, glad to see more fellow Canadians


----------



## ultrazoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donthaveacow*
> 
> : D an aussie, im currently in melbourne for work experience


DDDD nice what sort of work experience?


----------



## donthaveacow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrazoid*
> 
> DDDD nice what sort of work experience?


Currently working at the company that makes pretty much all of Melbourne's digital transport information systems as well other things transport related. its mainly IT based stuff as well as quite a bit of hardware as well.

a lot of interesting technical things im learning, as well as getting to essentially test and "play" with hardware, while also doing a lot of software based things eg using apache, coding and such


----------



## DragosMantoiu

Bucharest, Romania


----------



## computerparts

Born in Japan. Live in USA.


----------



## axipher

Welcome to OCN DragosMantoiu


----------



## th3Lurker

Just joined up now that my new build is in the mail!

Austin TX here, born and raised









Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Mrrad

Hi I'm from New York but now living in England....


----------



## Markolc

I'm from Central CT. Nice to meet you!


----------



## sasuke256

I live in Sussah (Tunisia) the country where people don't know about the existance of more powerful Gpu's than the GT430 with 3Gb of useless memory and the Sandy bridge CPU's !


----------



## mastrflexx

I'm from S'tralia mate!


----------



## sixor

i´m from venezuela, a country turning into the new cuba and into dictatorship

the most rich country in south america, yet the worse economy, highest inflation every year, and 99% of chance of being killed when mugged every day, everything is very expensive, we can only buy 400$ of stuff / year from usa or any other country, so getting a good pc is very hard, most people here are happy playing with nvidia 8400gs the most popular card in venezuela,

the only good things are cheap gas, actually cheaper than water, you can fill your car 3 times with 1$, but buying a card here is another very hard mission, even old used cars cost more every year, yes i repeat, old cars get expensive every year/month

another good things:
-beautiful girls
-nice weather
-cool natural stuff
-cheap-free education and very good one, the health care is free but very crap,
-nice people most of the time
-no copyrights at all so...............you know

bad things
-criminal rates are very high, we have a high chance of dying every day, kidnapped, robbed,
-crap services, 1mb internet with luck and not everyone has access to it, a lot of power failures, bad roads,
-you can´t import much, so you need to buy here with ultra prices
-crap payment, since everything is so expensive
-too much corruption everywhere, pure political crap everywhere, you can´t get a job unless you are in the political party of the dictator, and everyone is afraid of fighting for their rights since nobody wants to lose their jobs


----------



## MissJade

Im From New York.


----------



## grinny

Greetings from Turkey!!


----------



## ironlungs

Hi, I live in the chilly winds of Wisconsiin


----------



## CrazyJoeDivola

Residing in the great state of New Hampshire, USA. "Live free or die!"


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyJoeDivola*
> 
> Residing in the great state of New Hampshire, USA. "Live free or die!"


I always loved that State motto!


----------



## Lachvogel

Hello









I live in Switzerland.

I joined up here hoping to read up on some OC info..

I'm very undecisive about what to do when it comes to PCs in general though, so I like a lot of opinions ^^

I'm also thinking about selling some older but very functional components for very cheap. (Maybe someone can use them to put together an office PC or whatever.. Not much I can do with them, and just letting them collect dust can't be the best thing to do with them..)

I know english and german and I'm looking forward to reading and contributing









Cheers!


----------



## megtyler

Pasadena, CA... woot woot
i'm actually from NY but in LA for work.

i just joined. how you all doin'?


----------



## Jerryph40

Originally from Texas! Now residing in Pennsylvania, having just moved from New York state. Lived in Ca., Co., La., Ms., Utah, Have a house in Tn. which is where my wife and son live, now. Was stationed in Germany for 2 1/2 years as well (LOVED it!!).

Greetings to all and Happy New Year!


----------



## aloeindica

Hallo ,i from Bangladesh nice to meet you.


----------



## Djankie

Holland


----------



## Tyus

From Malaysia.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megtyler*
> 
> Pasadena, CA... woot woot
> i'm actually from NY but in LA for work.
> i just joined. how you all doin'?


Sweet I just went to the rose bowl on Monday, I'm about 25 mins from Pasadena.


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Hi All

i am in Port Coquitlam B.C.







Canada

They opened a NCIX few blocks away from where i live

so much for having any spare change lol


----------



## awil95

Just joined Overclock.net and am also new to computer gaming. I used to modify hardware and software on Xbox 360's. I have since moved on and am starting my first PC build. I am from Indiana, USA. I am 17 and am a Junior in High School. I hope to get lots of good feedback on my current build and many builds to come from this amazing website!


----------



## Blaze bulldog

Hi guys, new to oc.net. Been out of pc gaming and building for a while but back into it again. I'm from Adelaide, Australia and am 21 yrs old. I'm here for the vast knowledge of everyone here and hope to contribute all my knowledge gained to any newbies in the future.


----------



## rolyh

From Adelaide Australia, started programming in1975, enjoyed being in IT since then, mostly in Banking. Always learning.


----------



## arkray

Im from estonia and been here for a year. Here are some really smart people who can help you in overclocking or computer problems. I got to advanced overclocker with a year and my record is 4,8GHz in intel pentium 4 and air cooling! Also building a homemade watercooling system right now and im half a way there! If you have any problems then dont be afraid just ask! ALSO ISNT IT AGAINST TODS THAT THERE IS QUESTION IN THE THREAD NAME?


----------



## Milamber

Adelaide, South Australia here! We just had flash flooding and its summer!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## marduk666

Im from Canada, Québec


----------



## Shock77

Grand Rapids, MI here


----------



## EEEHOOO

Im from Finland. Or should I say Suomi Finland Perkele!


----------



## e911

Indiana... couldnt get more midwest than this..


----------



## ISON

Athens Greece here...greetings to all


----------



## Shoplifter216

Well e911 were neighbors.







Delavan, Illinois here. (small hick town bout 2 hrs outside of chicago).


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Born: Providence, RI.
Raised: Military
Grew Up: ('87-'06) Rhode Island
Currently Reside In: Coffeyville, Kansas


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> Well e911 were neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delavan, Illinois here. (small hick town bout 2 hrs outside of chicago).


well howdy neighbor


----------



## Hawkeye69

I'm from MD.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Las Vegas.


----------



## Agoriaz

I'm from Denmark.


----------



## mongoro

Lynnwood WA.


----------



## derickwm

^ooo more WA folk


----------



## Dacheta

Hello, I just joined and hope to learn and share my experiences doing what I love.

Born in Edina Minnesota, lived in Waseca, Minn.
Moved to the Netherlands as a photographer in the USAF now still living here


----------



## derickwm

Welcome


----------



## TheLoxmyth

...and I'm from Blitzburgh, also know around here as Pixburgh, n'at.


----------



## Dacheta

Thanks, and nice rig man


----------



## King Who Dat

Welcome guys. I'm from Mardi Gras Land !!


----------



## Knust

I am from sunny FL


----------



## necktru

from Lima, Peru

Here loves hardware too...


----------



## DB006

Family from Canada and France, but randomly, I live in London, about 1 mile from the 2012 Olympic stadium


----------



## AgentSmith2k

Greets from the UK


----------



## Changdrew

I'm from Cali







hope to have fun!


----------



## apacheizm23

_Hello everyone. I have been around a bit,just have never posted anything







This website is #1. Second to none. I enjoy very much just browsing through the threads and reading up on all the different builds and ideas on everything to do with computer's etc.. Its awesome. Keep up the good work_


----------



## MiriV

Born and raised in Poland, currently living in Chicago, IL


----------



## sandythedog

London, UK.

I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## HypnotiK

Canada here, from the province of Quebec (Montreal), currently studying in Ottawa (Province of Ontario). Not many good complete stores with competitive prices here, apart maybe from canadacomputers...


----------



## Colonel Zay

Born and raised in New York.
High School in Georgia.
College in Kentucky.
Currently in Sparks, NV.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Little off topic but the first few posts in this thread are awesome to read again:

"Just joined hope the forum grows"

And some of the PC parts seem like reading about antiques









I am lost in the thread I think?

Chicago northern suburbs

Born and Raised in South Carolina


----------



## K62-RIG

from Sydney Australia.


----------



## RedStapler

Howdy from Seattle. I've lurked here for a month or so, recently signed up so I could start chatting about my next build, The Over 5000 Project, which seeks to push a 2500k over 5GHz, and pair a couple of SSD's in RAID0 for blistering gaming performance on a 3GB GTX580. Huzzah!


----------



## juneau78

hello guys, sorry i should have be here earlier but this is my 4th posts.
i'm from jakarta, indonesia.

~sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Sonics

From Cambridgeshire, live in Lincolnshire, United Kingdom


----------



## mikelloay08

From London United Kingdom Here!....sup! sup! sup!....


----------



## spaceraulx

hi, i'm from Uruguay (Montevideo)


----------



## Nebacanezer

I'm from Tennessee (Knoxville area) but I currently reside in Kerrville, Texas (San Antonio area).


----------



## Eustia

Im now @ Lincoln, Nebraska

but oringinally came from Beijing, China:thumb:


----------



## chuckie987

Hey Hey, Big Hello from Scotland here!!!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Indianapolis, Indiana


well howdy neighbor.. indy as well


----------



## xM4ni

Hello to all. I´m from Slovakia







. i wanted to be member of this forum one year ago but i had lazy hands for made an account :X . So I´m here now and I´m happy .







I want to learn more info about HW and OC , this is why i m here. Nice to meet you all







This is best forum about overclocking and hardware. Och i almost forgot, i hate SOPA/PIPA/ACTA


----------



## .Griff.

Walsall, UK.


----------



## adamkatt

Originally from Ohio, moved to California for my job. Then back in Ohio now







I missed my parents and family ..


----------



## brownietlfc

Liverpool, England


----------



## rctrucker

Originally Portland, Maine, but right now I'm in Glasgow, Kentucky


----------



## Wyluliraven

Originally from Milford/Henniker, NH, currently landed in Atlanta, GA. I miss my winters.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyluliraven*
> 
> Originally from Milford/Henniker, NH, currently landed in Atlanta, GA. I miss my winters.


I know... This is my first full winter in KY and I have only seen snow one time and it was gone by morning.


----------



## Wyluliraven

Atlanta got six inches last january 2011, and it shut down the Atlanta metro for a solid week. I was giggling like an idiot for that entire week.


----------



## inSilica

Surrey - UK


----------



## faMine

Menifee, California


----------



## restless10e

OC California!


----------



## mkclan

Marinkalns (MK), Latvia!
Geographical coordinates in decimal degrees (WGS84)
Latitude : 57.483
Longitude : 26.983


----------



## SleeperPro

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ No way lol

I live in Kerrville, about an hour west of SA...I hate 1604 btw


----------



## Early clocker

Hi i am new and i am new to overclocking can someone give me any tips about this place and about overclocking? please


----------



## core unlocker

Hi this is mayur from India. Just joined the forum and posted new thread in 'AMD General' section.


----------



## core unlocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ No way lol
> I live in Kerrville, about an hour west of SA...I hate 1604 btw


Avatar is.......can't find word funny+little annoying..mixture of both. The blood shed could have been avoided!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

The Big Apple New York City !!! The city that never sleeps


----------



## Captain Nemo

Livin' it up in Murrieta, California.


----------



## Served

North Sweden =)


----------



## Vash744

From the center of Columbus Ohio


----------



## Vonnis

Maastricht, the Netherlands.


----------



## L0GIC

Adelaide, South Australia. With crummy weather today! Overcast and cool... It's meant to be summer.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Nemo*
> 
> Livin' it up in Murrieta, California.


ehhhhh I'm from Menifee!


----------



## Decepticon

Hamilton, Ontario in Canada. Born here, moved away when I was a kid but now I'm back, at least for now.


----------



## KliR0

Patra Achaias Greece! Happy to join ur forum!


----------



## PowdaBam

Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Served*
> 
> North Sweden =)


Another Swede here, a resident of Sweden, not the root.


----------



## Peopie

Los Angeles California


----------



## txtrkandy

Born in the middle of nowhere in Kansas, lived in Texas and Now currently live in the Northern Virginia area around DC.... (I still am considered a huge ******* Texan because of my guns and my lifted Chevy truck







, some things you just cant get rid of, I am quite a sight in DC, I dont quite fit in, but thats okay, Its good to be weird!


----------



## e911

Falls Church va? I used to live out in that area for a bit when I worked in DC. I miss it.. And I'd have to agree, guns and a lifted chevy scream red neck, and i'm 99% positive you dont fit the area LOL! DC metro area's motto should be the same as austin's.. Keep DC Weird.. lots of weird crap happens in that metro area...


----------



## txtrkandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> Falls Church va? I used to live out in that area for a bit when I worked in DC. I miss it.. And I'd have to agree, guns and a lifted chevy scream red neck, and i'm 99% positive you dont fit the area LOL! DC metro area's motto should be the same as austin's.. Keep DC Weird.. lots of weird crap happens in that metro area...


I live out past Manassas, out on bull run mountain, and yes, I kept my truck lifted, its intimidating in traffic, I eat Hybrids for breakfast in rush hour


----------



## Stadenko

New member. Glad to be here. It has been really helpful and I enjoy seeing the rigs everyone has come up with. I live in Arlington, TX and I find it interesting that my geographic path has been similar to yours Andy. After being imported here as a baby I spent a few years in KS then moved to MD where I grew up. Later moving to VA for a while and now in TX. Cool quasi-coincidence! Well just wanted to stop in and introduce myself before installing a new gpu cooler. Take it easy guys.


----------



## drail34

Newly relocated in Lake Charles, La.


----------



## drail34

Whats up Stadenko. I just recently moved from Houston to Lake Charles. I'll always be a Texan though. Cheers!!


----------



## txtrkandy

Somewhere on here I tihnk there is a Texan club, I should join I guess


----------



## SleeperPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ No way lol
> I live in Kerrville, about an hour west of SA...I hate 1604 btw


Yeah I moved here not to long ago from Northern Ohio. Yes, 1604 does suck. I've got to drive on it everyday to get to work.


----------



## Tarun

Mumbai,India







any one from my home land


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Russia, if you can't see from my profile pic or sig.


----------



## shaks

I'm from Ukraine, but for the last 3,5 years reside in NY, after finishing college want to move somewhere else though


----------



## NismoTyler

Memphis, TN here. Don't be a hater because Newegg gets parts to me the same day I order them. This place is rated highest in the USA for violent crime.


----------



## shaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> Memphis, TN here. Don't be a hater because Newegg gets parts to me the same day I order them. This place is rated highest in the USA for violent crime.










jealous about the newegg...)) mine arrive the next day from NJ warehouse


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Southwest Michigan, where the weather can't quite decide what it wants to do.


----------



## NismoTyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jealous about the newegg...)) mine arrive the next day from NJ warehouse


ballin


----------



## K62-RIG

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## 77bigmac77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jealous about the newegg...)) mine arrive the next day from NJ warehouse


samesies

Southeast Pennsylvania, you know, the good side.


----------



## MPIXAPP

Egypt


----------



## MiyaDV

I come from the land of the ice and snow from the midnight sun where the hotsprings blow


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyaDV*
> 
> I come from the land of the ice and snow from the midnight sun where the hotsprings blow


ísland!?

That's an oldschool song!


----------



## lordikon

This thread is 8 years old! Insane.

Oh, and I'm from Colorado, US.


----------



## strap624

Phoenix


----------



## gdesmo

Gdesmo -hello from toronto canada, up here we leave our computers outside so we don`t have to cool them! sorry i had to say that. love what the club is about!


----------



## PforPC

Hello everyone. I am from GREECE !!!!


----------



## Mr. 13

I was born in Hong Kong, currently live in Norcross, GA


----------



## Benjammin

Born and live in Jonesville Louisiana, and go to school in Jena Louisiana


----------



## Rodrorlz

Hello people, I am from Buenos Aires,Argentina


----------



## polaray

Boone, North Carolina...border the great Smoky Mountains


----------



## Merestone

Hello everyone. Upstate New York here.


----------



## mwl5apv

Born in Krakow, Poland but live right outside of Chicago, IL


----------



## reddot24

Born in Barbados, grew up New York City but I've been all over the globe, there are still some places I want to go though.


----------



## phillyd

I live in southern Indiana, US
anybody know any good computer shops near New Albany, IN or Louisville, KY?


----------



## Majh

Pakistan here.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majh*
> 
> Pakistan here.


I'm from Bangladesh muhahahaha XD
jk


----------



## Majh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I'm from Bangladesh muhahahaha XD
> jk


I've lived in Bangladesh for 4 years. Muahahaha! Wounds have healed. People were good. But naturally there will always be some hostile people you really can't do anything about.


----------



## 1freelectron

Born and raised in New Orleans, Louisiana.


----------



## black7hought

I was born and raised in Maryland but my job has me living in New Mexico.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Ireland


----------



## Lokster1

Michigan, born and breed, lived all over the state but currently in Grand Rapids


----------



## SizaBag

Hey, hey! I'm from Dothan, AL (no, I'm not a *******. Actually, I'm Samoan and may very well be the ONLY one in this state, as far as I can tell







) I'm a gamer. I WAS a console (ALL consoles: unbiased) gamer until 2wks ago. That's when I got a laptop (Sager NP8170 w/ i7-2760QM (2.4ghz), HD 6990m) that could actually run a game with decent FPS! I don't think I'll ever go back to consoles. Hahaha! I needed to join a forum because I'm a COMPLETE noob with this laptop and I need any info I can dig up from searching here.


----------



## bertikul

Hi
I'm from.......Albania.
if anyone knows that this little country exists and where it is situated (without googling ehhh) I would be e happy men.

Glad to find this nice forum. Very Intrested in overclocking stuff (air cooling)


----------



## Onex

Born and raised in the concrete jungles of Toronto.... though the city has a certain appeal.


----------



## wireeater

Checking in from Richmond, VA, USA


----------



## sgtgates

Plano Texas! Currently in Norman Oklahoma at OU


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bertikul*
> 
> Hi
> I'm from.......Albania.
> if anyone knows that this little country exists and where it is situated (without googling ehhh) I would be e happy men.
> Glad to find this nice forum. Very Intrested in overclocking stuff (air cooling)


Of course we know just south of Serbia and west of Macedonia and north of Greece and of course you have Mediterean see access








and btw i'm from Romania.


----------



## waylonrobert

Checking in from Southern California.


----------



## Z06sc

Upstate, NY here...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Cleveland Ohio currently (the good section) although i was originally born in a pod on the collector base


----------



## 072665995

Im from Toronto, Canada We got NCIX, TigerDirect, and Canada Computers


----------



## gdesmo

I call your rig excellent, it will do fine for OC, go slow and find your limitations and the rigs reactions.:bike ps i`m from TO.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

Ontario, Canada.

I'm fairly new to OCN myself. I am just getting my first serious build together.

its exciting! best of luck on your build.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> Im from Toronto, Canada We got NCIX, TigerDirect, and Canada Computers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMindAtLarge*
> 
> Ontario, Canada.
> 
> I'm fairly new to OCN myself. I am just getting my first serious build together.
> 
> its exciting! best of luck on your build.


More peeps from Ontario


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

So many friendly Candians.


----------



## Virgle144

I am from Stamford Connecticut.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Norman Oklahoma. There is a big stereotype about Oklahoma. Everybody thinks we are nothing but hillbillies, ya well were not.


----------



## GreenieGriz

Liberty, MO

Sent from the bear cave...


----------



## Fantasy

UAE Dubai


----------



## mongen

sunny Perth, Western Australia, although living in Tokyo at the moment.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> sunny Perth, Western Australia, although living in Tokyo at the moment.


do you get a lot of stares?


----------



## delusion87

Also new to here and atm living in Belgium ^^


----------



## _TRU_

Morgan Hill, CA


----------



## kodefoo

Hello! Joined up because the forum constantly would come up in my google searches and seemed to be a great place to get information. From the mountains of Montana! /waves


----------



## wedge22

I am from Leicester in the UK but moved around alot in the UK and around 6.5 years ago my wife and I moved to Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Jester435

Lived in Michigan, Indiana, Connecticut, North Carolina, Georgia, Idaho, Utah, & British Columbia. Currently in Salt Lake City, Utah and loving it!

I am sure I will be moving somewhere else after I finish grad school at UofU!


----------



## Mayer

Hello, I am from Canada. Eh :|


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayer*
> 
> Hello, I am from Canada. Eh :|


Welcome!







I'm from CA, USA!


----------



## jrl1357

Halifax nova scotia canada


----------



## Yug taht

HORRAY! FELLOW CANADIAN


----------



## Yug taht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayer*
> 
> Hello, I am from Canada. Eh :|


HORRAY, FELLOW CANADIAN =D

ps- sorry, double post. cant figure out how to delete the first one D:


----------



## infinity360

Hey all! Fellow Canadian here. Been a member for quite a while. Hoping to get more involved soon.


----------



## chinklop

right above NYC


----------



## GermanyChris

I live in southern Germany..


----------



## Tongan

Hello. Long time builder, short time blogger. Im from Tonga......)-_-( which explains my name m-_-m


----------



## dysfunctional

hi everyone.
bay area, california


----------



## brewmeisterr

Houston, TX

Live in Kingwood about 15 miles north of downtown. always down to LAN. hit me up if anyone ever needs more people.

Send me a PM.

Edit: deleted my email. sorry!


----------



## taimat

Hello! new guy here from Manila, Philippines.


----------



## The Lurking Ninja

Ann Arbor, MI


----------



## StormX2

Middlesex County NEW JERSEY! From Long Island as well =)

What an epic thread, Looking through some of the first bunch of pages, alot of old names I remember =)


----------



## xV1ral

Another member from the SF Bay Area, California. c:


----------



## funfortehfun

I am from flowing fields of corn, while the cool river of the Wabash tickles my feet;
I am from the coal dust-filled air, tinkering with my lungs' beat.

I am from the vaults of science, pursuing endlessly for facts;
I am from a playful childhood, playing from dusk 'till twilight with cards and jacks.

I am from the vibrations of music, fingers gliding across keys;
I am from the seeking of words, reading books left and right under trees.

*

Heheheh, came up with this poem right on the spot.
It's sucks









Basically, in a nutshell,...

I'm from Indiana (corn, Wabash River), but I have asthma (Indiana produces the most coal dust in the state, irregular breathing, both equals asthma).
I like science (self explanatory on line no. 3), and I loved to play with cards and jacks when I was a little boy.
I also have a knack for music (fingers gilding across keys = piano), and, of course, I love to read (reading books left and right under the shade of trees).

Boy don't I feel nostalgic for old times...


----------



## dysfunctional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Another member from the SF Bay Area, California. c:










hi neighbor


----------



## Microx256

Finland! \o/ currently near Helsinki


----------



## Adrenaline

Portsmouth UK


----------



## Disturbed117

US, Kentucky.


----------



## raminux

Montreal, Quebec, Canada greets all.


----------



## Ghooble

Everett area, Washington, US.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Lynden Washington here!







boring city so you need a good rig to have fun


----------



## Aystro

Wisconsin, US. Near Green Bay!


----------



## BlackIce05

Missouri, US near....well nothing really, way out in the sticks


----------



## Demonik5150

Hello im from California


----------



## Phokus

I've been on Sharky Forums for ages but it's not really an active forum anymore. I've been looking for a new home, per se, and after checking out the dreadful Hardforum.com and OCN, OCN is where it is! Mainly due to the robust forums and its active members and that Hardforum uses the dreadful black/red theme.

And I'd also be lying if I didn't say that the Korean 27" monitor forum didn't sway my decision.









Upstate NY - born and raised.


----------



## Sarinaide

Johannesburg South Africa


----------



## Zantrill

The four O five, OKC, Home of the Thunder... Go KD!!!!!!!!!!! MVP!!!!!!


----------



## lfok

I'm from Canada.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lfok*
> 
> I'm from Canada.


Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## Sujeto 1

I'm from Caracas, Venezuela. a little country in southamerica with Machine gun shape.


----------



## TulipVorlax

As i say in my profile, i'm from Montreal, Quebec, Canada, Third Rock from the Sun.
I used some help topic on this forum some weeks ago to set up properly Win 7 on my SSD.
I returned today while reading here and there on the Inernet about the H80 pump noise i got.
I'm not really into overclocking, but maybe one day...
My first language is french, by the way.
See ya.


----------



## kilobytekaushik

hey all . i am from india. There a serious dearth of good good pc parts in here. Good cpu coollers are usually twice the price and rare to find.


----------



## Tarun

Welcome to OCN Yaar







happy to see another Indian around on this Forum Enjoy your stay


----------



## Brian18741

Hello all







I'm from the "Sunny South East" (<--ha!) of Ireland, a city called Waterford.


----------



## sinbad269

Lol, "Sunny South-East", I'm from Ireland too, Dublin to be precise


----------



## Boweezie

Hey guys, fairly new to the forums. Been on for a couple of weeks. Anyways Houston, Texas say hello! U of H BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AzzaM

I'm from Wales. The wet one, not the sunny one that's in Aus.


----------



## Shpydah

Hi All, New to the site and already loving the helpful community. Looking forward to contributing where I can! I am from San Francisco, CA.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

From sunny California. Already 90 degrees here.


----------



## SeeNoEvil

Hi I'm from Iceland


----------



## Xem2189

Hey everyone, just joined and hoping to get involved with the OC community. I'm from South Carolina.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Hey, I am from New Jersey


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Hello to everyone I hail from Atlanta,Ga.


----------



## Nriji

Seattle!


----------



## VasPoly

Hi all!I am from Greece! And yes we still have money to upgrade our rigs!!!!


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanity*
> 
> nice, we havnt got any good comp stores here :/ and modding well we are on our own and have to order in from online stores lol


Yeh lol where do you buy yours? i buy from PC Case Gear. What city you from?


----------



## OCChief

Hey guys!! I'm from Zimbabwe, and yes, we do have pc's this side.


----------



## Oystein

And I'm from the western parts of Norway. It's basically like Skyrim, just without the Mammoths.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oystein*
> 
> And I'm from the western parts of Norway. It's basically like Skyrim, just without the Mammoths.


So there are dragons in Norway too?









Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## Ork7O

Dhaka, Bangladesh


----------



## Raul SDT

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Oystein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> So there are dragons in Norway too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


Lots! They are like mosquitoes!


----------



## 5p3ak

Hello OCN people, I'm from Kuala Lumpur, the Capitol City of Malaysia.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Aberdeen Washington USA, Yes the home of Curt Cobain!


----------



## jmwatkins

Oshkosh, WI, USA...Nothing to see here...


----------



## SilentStrike

Montreal, Canada

Only sad thing about this is our hockey team didn't make the playoffs







At least we got a new GM now though! Go Habs Go!









(yes.. I'm one of those!)


----------



## DrexeusMalus

Saitama Japan. Damn I am so envious of all the mod shops available in the US. I have no idea where to look or ask here.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Okinawa japan,... Ya i don't see many mod shops around here in oki,.. Just my place lol.

Sent from my HTC evo 4g


----------



## thenk83

Hacienda Heights, CA. 20 minutes east of Downtown LA.


----------



## minorityman

Hello, everyone, I am new, I go to school in HK


----------



## kenrussell

one from the philippines. everything here related to computer enthusiasts are in an order type. no shops. sucks, yeah.


----------



## Tongan

I think im the only Tongan on here.....HAHAHAHA O_O


----------



## RapboY

I'm also from the Philippines, what do you mean by no shops?

I currently reside in New York


----------



## Pidoma

New to the forums! Just wanted to say hello from Corona, CA.


----------



## Geekerdom

Hello, Folks,

I'm Irish (Born in Ireland, and Bred in Ireland), NOW Living IN Scotland, United Kingdom... (11 Years)

Joined this forum because I wanted to share my experiences of Modding & Upgrading PCs...

I have 3 Desktops, (1 mainly used as a backup device), and laptop..

Have 2x i5-2500K's and 1x i3-2120 (Laptop T6600 Core 2 Duo 2.2Ghz).

My life revolves around IT, and gadgets, smartphones & cameras.

Thanks !- Geekerdom


----------



## nanoprobe




----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*


----------



## ThatOCguy

Hey guys! just joined the Forum. I'm posting from Zim, and man is it hard to get pc parts you need here.
Anyway, gotta go wrestle a lion.


----------



## kenrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapboY*
> 
> I'm also from the Philippines, what do you mean by no shops?
> I currently reside in New York


shops here DO NOT sell parts for enthusiasts. like liquid cooling custom loop parts. nice pc casings. hi end RAM's. all of those are only bught by ordering outside the country. sucks.


----------



## illusionua

Ukraine, Lviv


----------



## stcawthern

Williamsport, PA. Home of the Little League World Series! I now reside in North Carolina which makes me a Damned Yankee!


----------



## mr one

God forgoten Lithuania... City ( its a biggest city in this place) Vilnius ( and im not feeling like guy from lithuania)


----------



## LancerVI

Seattle, WA


----------



## Bdebrooke

Born in Coral Springs Florida , Moved to the Great state of Texas , and lived her for over 16 years.

Love the state , i live in town called Harlingen , Texas Voted one of the cheapest places to live.

Its pretty much northern Mexico here , not that i mind , just alof of the drug problems , and Violence are close by.

Not much in Lieu of computer hardware close by , A CompUSA as well as multiple Best Buys an Hour in both directions , i rely on ordering parts and anything i really need online.


----------



## snclawson

I'm currently living in, and grew up in, Salt Lake City, UT. It's a pretty nice place to live really, although I wish there was a MicroCenter here. =)

Thankfully growing up my parents bought me computers and a modem (300 baud acoustic coupler anyone?), so I spent quite a bit of time online pretty early. I still think that it's amazing and awesome to be able to interact with people from all around the world!


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snclawson*
> 
> I'm currently living in, and grew up in, Salt Lake City, UT. It's a pretty nice place to live really, although I wish there was a MicroCenter here. =)
> Thankfully growing up my parents bought me computers and a modem (300 baud acoustic coupler anyone?), so I spent quite a bit of time online pretty early. I still think that it's amazing and awesome to be able to interact with people from all around the world!


Agreed ! my dad gave me a basic computer and let me spend countless hours on his :d


----------



## HAFaChance

G'd Day,

I am from Sydney, Down Under and I would like to learn what you guys are up to in the world of modding and upgrading rigs.


----------



## Surlias

I'm from Kansas City, MO, but recently moved down to Rolla, MO for the university. It's in the middle of nowhere with a population of ~20K, and yet it suits me just fine. And you'd be hard-pressed to find a better school for engineering in the Midwest.

Finally! After years of Google searches led me to these forums for the answers to so many of my pressing inquiries, I decided to create an account. Thanks for having me.


----------



## obscura81

Hello everyone








I'm located here in the Philippines. Joined here to learn more about overclocking and modding rigs.
OCN is a really big help especially for those who are 1st time builders and also to those delving themselves into the world of overclocking, modding.


----------



## AtomTM

Hyderabad, India!

Searching for someway to reduce my Laptop's temp and optimize my windows7 for gaming!


----------



## Kabuks

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Ankit07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoN786*
> 
> Hyderabad, India!
> Searching for someway to reduce my Laptop's temp and optimize my windows7 for gaming!


Try a Laptop cooling pad like this :-

http://www.theitdepot.com/details-Cooler+Master+Notepal+Thermal+Master+C1+Laptop+Cooling+Pad+%28R9-NBC-TMC1-GP%29_C23P12046.html

- - - - -

For Windows 7 Optimization..download this..

http://www.tune-up.com/


----------



## ultrazoid

I haven't been on for a while so I think a new intro is due...

My Name is Neon,
I currently live in Melbourne, Australia. I am 17 and go to John Monash Science School. I program in multiple languages and also know some scripting ones. I am currently building a gaming system ^^. However I have built countless for friends, just none for myself as I didn't have enough money. I play Minecraft and enjoy it. I am brony (WHAT you couldn't guess from the avatar). And well I think that's it... Oh yea I'm an overclocker recently getting 4.5GHz on my dad's PC.

Cheers NP


----------



## lordj

Yongin, South Korea. Shops that sell PC parts are like, 80 minutes away by subway, but still I can live with it since I order most of my stuff online.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Yongin, South Korea. Shops that sell PC parts are like, 80 minutes away by subway, but still I can live with it since I order most of my stuff online.


What are prices like ? BTW nice rigs !


----------



## Edb007th

Hey OC'ers!

Greetings from Staten Island, NY. I finally had the guts to build my first PC and I'm looking forward to see what I can do with her. Reading the posts here, I know I can tap some valuable resources for tips and tricks as well as troubleshooting (lord knows that might come into play...). Glad to meet you all, and I'll see you in the forums!

Eddie

EdB007th


----------



## ALEXYS

Hi everyone from Russia... Norilsk - polar computer world.


----------



## Aleckazee

adelaide, australia.


----------



## Jerald

I'm from the Philippines. Stuff tend to get expensive here when it comes to computers (especially laptops).


----------



## 10speedr

Kandahar, Afghanistan


----------



## mahony99

Bursa - Turkiye


----------



## ApollyonXD

Does half and half count?
Hamburg, Germany and Dumaguete, Philippines.


----------



## karlis

Latvia.


----------



## Tonker

Tennessee!

...And yes, computers exist here.

Another thing: Where is the REP button? Some forum post said it was in the bottom right of a post. Don't see it.


----------



## Nocturin

The south, where I'm from, has no comp-puters.

Ya' Here!


----------



## Padunkadunk

California!


----------



## Harbey Galeano

Miami


----------



## Rastis

Townsville, Queensland, Australia..........


----------



## CodofMC

I'm from Minnesota, land of the tech illiterate


----------



## ipv89

New Zealand


----------



## fishy0689

Courtice, Ontario


----------



## GamerGirl19

I'm from Australia


----------



## w0zz

Canada, Nova Scotia


----------



## Spectre03

I'm from Manila, The Philippines.


----------



## 218689

Welcome to OCN, where the vegetation is of green hue and the damsels are elegant and gracefull.

Im from Norway.


----------



## moode4u

hello from Jerusalem, middle east


----------



## PTCB

Gotta keep the tradition going.









Then = BKK, TH, Now = AKL, NZ, Next = FL, USA

Internet does make the world smaller and bring people closer. Sometimes, I wonder if there's an OCN member from Siberia, Russia. LOL


----------



## Midnoctus

North Georgia USA


----------



## throne4me

From India


----------



## falseaddiction

Canada


----------



## sevink

Alaska


----------



## hathornd

Coloradooooooo


----------



## macsters

so i was reading the first posts on this thread, and i was like, whats with all these people using ancient hardware??? i didnt realize that it was still cost effective to purchase stuff that old









fortunately, i glanced at the page number, realized there were 561 pages in the thread, and then realized those posts were made in 2004. lol.

anywhoozle..... originally sydney in the land down under, but currently georgia, and very soon, the UK (more specifically, scotland).


----------



## magnusolimpus

City: Orizaba
State: Veracruz
Country: México

Saludos amigos!


----------



## GamerGirl19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macsters*
> 
> so i was reading the first posts on this thread, and i was like, whats with all these people using ancient hardware??? i didnt realize that it was still cost effective to purchase stuff that old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately, i glanced at the page number, realized there were 561 pages in the thread, and then realized those posts were made in 2004. lol.
> anywhoozle..... originally sydney in the land down under, but currently georgia, and very soon, the UK (more specifically, scotland).


Why leave this lovely country!? That being Australia of course


----------



## elfen

Valencia, California, USA BABY


----------



## frenchyaz

Phoenix AZ.... gotta love the heat!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I'm from The Peoples Republic of Maryland in the United States.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Aberdeen Scotland:thumb:

Very foggy right now. Wish we had some better PC stores in Scotland in general


----------



## EpicPosterGuy

I'm from Alsace in France !


----------



## bintang1180

From Jakarta,Indonesia


----------



## flash2021

from Columbus,OH...currently living in Bossier City,LA


----------



## radarjam

Vancouver, Canada lol


----------



## AlderonnX

North-central Arkansas. where the men are men and the deer are nervous


----------



## Qu1ckset

Toronto, Canada


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Yongin, South Korea. Shops that sell PC parts are like, 80 minutes away by subway, but still I can live with it since I order most of my stuff online.
> 
> 
> 
> What are prices like ? BTW nice rigs !
Click to expand...

Prices are good, usually close to the lowest prices you can find online or if you're lucky you can get parts for cheaper that the lowest stated online price. You gotta be smart, though and not let the sellers play you - you can overpay if you don't know what you're doing, so better be smart.

And thanks for the compliment


----------



## m0jj0

South Eastern, Michigan


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Hello. Originally Scottish but I am 17 and live in Australia


----------



## Fuzzoe

22 in Mississippi ;D


----------



## nz3777

Dude I have a micro center like right behind my house and it kinda yanks my because I can't buy something everyday so everytime isee it I just drool all over myself hahaha! Welcome to ocn!


----------



## nz3777

Opps sry westmont illinois you can just say chicago 34 year old old man that's feels like he's 75 lol


----------



## Mesima

Originally from Monroe, Washington.

Currently stationed at Ft. Carson, Colorado.


----------



## GamerGirl19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Hello. Originally Scottish but I am 17 and live in Australia


Good to see a fellow aussie


----------



## kkn1

Norway


----------



## bursecarl

Burseryd, Sweden, Europe. Earth. Universe. ??? Is there more?


----------



## dogsofwar909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mesima*
> 
> Originally from Monroe, Washington.
> Currently stationed at Ft. Carson, Colorado.


Seattle, Washington

Currently stationed at Camp Schwab, Okinawa, Japan.


----------



## rationalthinking

New Orleans, La


----------



## SamMeeDee

Charlotte, NC


----------



## OkanG

Hi there! I'm from Randers, Denmark


----------



## Trev0r269

Born in West Palm Beach, Florida, but I've lived most of my life in various suburbs of Cleveland, Ohio.

It takes a while, but Cleveland grows on you despite having awful sports teams and weather that usually isn't known for being nice.

We do however have a great freeway, hospital, and school systems (as compared to the rest of the USA).

C-Town!


----------



## Gallofa_sev

I'm from Sevilla (Spain) , where the sun is always shining !


----------



## Bootes

Howell, Michigan!


----------



## jimboloko

Rhode Island. Home to H.P.Lovecraft and James Woods. Yeah, we're diverse.


----------



## Janac

Ljubljana, Slovenia, Europe:thumb:


----------



## krappo

Kingston Beach
Tasmania
Australia


----------



## austinwillis81

Tacoma, WA


----------



## whitestsand

I am from "The Emerald Coast" Navarre, Florida USA
Very White sanded beaches and Emerald colored water...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krappo*
> 
> Kingston Beach
> Tasmania
> Australia


your from tassie? nice mate


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

CHICAGO

WELCOME TO OCN:thumb:


----------



## MidnightSun

Eagle River Alaska.


----------



## Mister B

Republic Of Ireland


----------



## nathanak21

Asheville, NC


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Las Vegas, NV

(I'm a native so no, I don't think it's cool to live here - but the work is good).


----------



## ontheair

Iran_Tehran


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ontheair*
> 
> Iran_Tehran


welcome to OCN!







and wow never seen someone from Tehran before


----------



## Raman

From Manila, Philippines here! Hi Guys! Mabuhay!


----------



## ontheair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wow never seen someone from Tehran before


hi, and thank you man
so i'm the first from tehran?







being the first sounds good







& glad to see you here


----------



## mynameisBON

Hello, I'm form "sunny" Ireland


----------



## Mister B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisBON*
> 
> Hello, I'm form "sunny" Ireland


Enjoying the weather here too I see


----------



## cxm05

Hello from Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Samerman

North Berwick, Maine


----------



## ra7c7er

Belleville, Illinois.


----------



## Juni

Detroit, Michigan, USA


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juni*
> 
> Detroit, Michigan, USA


welcome to OCN!

Why are there so many new people onthia thread??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> welcome to OCN!
> Why are there so many new people onthia thread??


Because it's in the "New Members" topic area?


----------



## Artynut

Absolutely Australia Sydney~


----------



## Paztak

Terve!

Jyväskylä, Finland.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Because it's in the "New Members" topic area?


it is?.....oh yeah...it is ha ha ha


----------



## kamal436

Hello all,
I am Kamal and i am from India.

Gurgaon Hotels


----------



## Panfux

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## kamal436

I am fro India.

Gurgaon Hotels


----------



## noobhell

Basel, Switzerland


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Cologne, Germany


----------



## Ace_finland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Cologne, Germany


u at gamescom?


----------



## Lizard-Brain

No, I won't. I live in New Jersey at the moment. As a former editor for a German online magazine I would have gone there but unfortunately these times are over. I am a big fan of the Crysis series. Crytek has released a new tech demo and a trailer covering the hunter mode. Some people are probably excited about Half Live 3. Otherwise I am not very up to date anymore.


----------



## AsusFanZA123

Howdy, from not so sunny at the moment South Africa


----------



## Akvavit

And a hello from the very wet, and pretty windy Dublin


----------



## KurTecH

from wisconsin but recently moved to pittsburgh... cant believe how much it rains here...


----------



## Grzesiu

Northern Illinois here!


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Northern Illinois here!


Nice to see more IL people on here then before.


----------



## Psyrical

dlt


----------



## L4dd

I am from Houston, Texas.

I need to find the location part of my profile . . .


----------



## Janac

nobody from slovenia???


----------



## snipekill2445

Coming to you live from New Zealand!


----------



## JCOre

how come you all have such a great spec?
im from indonesia...


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm, I've never really thought of that. Not all of us have great PC's, my one is quite out of date now.

Could you fill in your PC specs and add them to your signature (there is a button saying "show off your stuff" when you press edit signature.


----------



## sdmonkey

Hoboken, NJ here!


----------



## Keegor

Evening ladies, and gentlemen-I am a Canadian who is not so interested in the outdoors as I am with computers and all things tech and tech related


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Coming to you live from New Zealand!


hiya neighbour


----------



## simtind

From Trondheim, Norway
Been lurking to and fro as a guest over the years, and thought I'd finally join


----------



## GameGirl35

Well, to be honest, I'm from Chicago.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtind*
> 
> From Trondheim, Norway
> Been lurking to and fro as a guest over the years, and thought I'd finally join


Welcome to our humble community


----------



## johnvosh

I live in Stony Plain, Alberta, but will always be a British Columbian. Originally from Invermere, BC


----------



## daydream99

Bay area, california


----------



## vista1984

I am from nyc and want to learn and share oc exp.
thanks,


----------



## ziirog

Salutations! I've been a long time lurker and decided tonight was the night to sign up even though I probably won't post a lot.


----------



## sajo

Grand Rapids, Michigan, hard to find a lan/gaming center that has customers with a custom pc.


----------



## auroraborealis

Grew up in Columbus, Ohio, attending UC in Cincinnati, Ohio. Plenty of PC gaming company here, and I've even converted a few console-gaming friends to PC as well


----------



## Dextroz

Hiya! Seattle, WA here.


----------



## Sogi

Hello to all, from Scotland.


----------



## zephiK

Brooklyn, NY here..


----------



## kelvintheiah

from the Philippines


----------



## TheReplacement

San Gabriel Valley, California!


----------



## enuro12

USA!

Heartland of Missouri


----------



## teej96

A small place called Telford in England


----------



## mate213

Croatia...


----------



## Alastair

Wow! Croatia thats cool! I hail from Benoni in South Africa!


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

20 miles from Portland Oregon.


----------



## mate213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow! Croatia thats cool! I hail from Benoni in South Africa!


It's nice, but sometimes i would be rather live in America.


----------



## Buzzerbro

From Irvine California.


----------



## gccfreeman

What's up guy's and (gal's if any).Just joined and I'm in the great state of North Carolina live in the city of Mount Airy (also known as MayBerry).Hello to all (gubber says hay ya'll too!!) It's a great little town I was born and raised /reared here. Glad to be invited to join ,have never tried overclocking, but do like gaming as does my son who is 14. I'm 53 and looking to pick up a few tricks from you fellers.So for now I'm going to search some of the threads to get some info. on installing a new cpu and flashing the bios in my machine Hopefully tonight. any ideas on where to look for some quick and best info. is welcome .


----------



## MPXx

Hello from Greece


----------



## gh071458

Oakland Michigan USA


----------



## 3930K

Leeds!


----------



## tonylefrancais

hello,
I'm French


----------



## bigaluksys

Hello from Brazil HUEHUEEHUEHUE

Wow, so many nationalities, and I'm yet to find a BR in OCN!

Edit: Nope, found a lot of BRs now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hello from sunny Brisbane Australia!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello from sunny Brisbane Australia!


welcome neighbor!


----------



## CommissarYuin

Lol haven't visited OCN in a couple of days and a thread all of sudden explodes








I was born in St Louis, Missouri but was too young to remember the move down to Carrollton, Texas.


----------



## Wurm

Hi everyone,

My name is Shawn,

I live in Germany but am originally from Pennsylvania USA.

Gaming Moderator at Sharky Extreme and long time member of Overclockers AU.

Found your site due to having a noisy H-80 water cooler, and after looking around a bit I think I'll stay a while, seems like a nice friendly bunch of people here.


----------



## Nocturin

Welcome







.


----------



## a51alias

Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## kingwithak

East Lansing, Michigan!


----------



## luciferxe

RI/MA line USA.

Trying to find like minded people in this area is quite hard. If anyone from RI or MA wants to chat and maybe hook up. Just hit me up anytime.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Depite my name, not Minnetonka...


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Texas, South United States


----------



## Plooto

Wimbledon, nearish the tennis.


----------



## flamingoyster

I think I posted before, but I've since changed location. Currently residing in Pittsburgh most of the time


----------



## Auraixa

Toronto, Ontario in Canada :>


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Cuenca, Ecuador South America.


----------



## Zig-Zag

The dangerous D Hello from michigan


----------



## AznRage

Vancouver, Canada. Great place to take monotone pictures because its always grey


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Oporto, Portugal


----------



## zephiK

New York, NY.


----------



## bu11d0g

I am joining you from Keflavik, Iceland and I have a relly good feeling that I on the right place.


----------



## sNiTcH

hey! im from the philippines


----------



## bu11d0g

I am from Keflavik in Iceland


----------



## powerstar98

I'm from Long island, NY. Love technology of all kinds, from tablets to laptops, to Desktops all the way down to the calculator. I also like to play video games and build computers. Right now im in the process of building an all purpose gaming PC in a small form factor.


----------



## cbshahji

Just joined, still reading around. i'm from India but live in Atlanta GA.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

sunny Gold Coast Australia !


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> The south, where I'm from, has no comp-puters.
> Ya' Here!


Dag Nabit Jimmi Dean I thought i done told ya not to use that witchcraft a magiger.

Joking Im from South Texas or as its referred to "The Valley"


----------



## Darkling5499

Connecticut, USA here







, northeastern part of the country


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> CT here


that does not narrow it down...


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> that does not narrow it down...


whoops







:

edited accordingly!


----------



## alex-fitton

Manchester, England, UK


----------



## kid781

haloo greeting, i'm from Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat, Indonesia


----------



## MrSitype

Hi everyone, I'm from Paris, France


----------



## Sydd

I live in Kentucky, USA.


----------



## Th3darkmarket

Florence, AL


----------



## malmental

from my mother's womb, born in Cleveland, OH (Shaker Heights).
Sunrise, FL (between Miami and Ft. Lauderdale) is home presently.

cheers.


----------



## darkninja024

name's chris and im from missouri lovin the beaches


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hi all, my names Luke and I'm from the south of England!


----------



## zig0

Hey everyone. I'm Mark from New York.


----------



## Bennny

Originally from South West England, but I live in Munich, Germany - home of beer and dirndl!


----------



## Venatik

Born and living in the city of Kumanovo, Macedonia.


----------



## thejester52

Hi all I'm Mel from Northern Ireland
was born in Coventry UK but moved to N.I after leaving the forces back in 83


----------



## king8654

west haven, connecticut, USA


----------



## rainetsl

Hey guys, I'm from Singapore.

If you guys ever want to come Singapore check out this singapore review website where i sometimes write on. It has tons of good travel advice and reviews for travel. If you have any questions you can PM me too, will be happy to help!


----------



## adamski07

NorthCal, USA here! Damn this thread started back 2004 when I was still 13 yrs old.


----------



## nooboc2012

Perth Australia


----------



## Noctizzle

ESSEX United Kingdom. Shame about TOWIE Eh?


----------



## juneau78

born and raised in Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## HPE1000

Carolina Beach, NC!


----------



## cod2

Hey all, it's now a rainy afternoon here in São Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Dorset, UK.

I hate the UK though and hope to move to Sweden one day.


----------



## Timidtek

Getting digitized in San Diego CA Born and Raised


----------



## OverClocker55

Ballarat, Australia


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ballarat, Australia


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


----------



## Franco20

Venezuela


----------



## Coleak

Portugal


----------



## DMGRead

Hey, i just joined. From Auckland, New Zealand but live in Manchester.

I have no idea what i'm doing :|


----------



## 1337G4M3R

I live in Ipswich, UK but I'm a London boy


----------



## DEcomputers

Houston, Texas


----------



## Unstableiser

Liechtenstein.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Originally louisville Ky, now I reside in a small town called Leitchfield in Ky


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallAMedic4U*
> 
> Originally louisville Ky, now I reside in a small town called Leitchfield in Ky


what country though?


----------



## xv13tlaclo1x

I'm from Vietnam but I live in San Jose Cali


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallAMedic4U*
> 
> Originally louisville Ky, now I reside in a small town called Leitchfield in Ky
> 
> 
> 
> what country though?
Click to expand...

murica?


----------



## George G

I am from Greece and I live in the town of Athens


----------



## White Fire

I'm from Birch Run, Michigan


----------



## NatoR812

I'm from *Lima, Perú*.


----------



## tecuarenta

Zaragoza, Spain


----------



## DueVendetta

Miami, Florida.


----------



## hiddenbush123

Fairfax, VA


----------



## HeySteve86

Philadelphia, PA USA


----------



## 033Y5

im from calne wiltshire uk

anyone else from uk


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> im from calne wiltshire uk
> 
> anyone else from uk


Most of the users here live in the UK.


----------



## Solonowarion

Britsh Columbia, Canada baby


----------



## Fixcar

Zagreb,







Croatia baby!


----------



## shilka

Køge in Denmark


----------



## Mr White

Namur in Belgium


----------



## Tsunami1

Central Kentucky.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Dorset, UK.
> I hate the UK though and hope to move to Sweden one day.


Out of curiosity, what makes you hate the UK? I'm especially interested, because I am British and made a similar move, but to Germany a few years ago. I very much hated the country when I left, and I still prefer to live here, but when I return, I realise what an otherwise beautiful country I come from - I'm talking landscape and architecturally wise. Yes the cities are drab, and there is an unfathomable amount of idiots, but out in the countryside, there is no place like it.

Still, the beer here in Munich is far, far better


----------



## k3n5h1r0

Lugano, Switzerland


----------



## K62-RIG

Sydney, Australia


----------



## joarangoe

Medellín, Colombia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mantas333

I am from Vilnius, Lithuania.


----------



## g00glen00b

I'm from Antwerp, Belgium


----------



## vectorman

Ohio, USA.


----------



## supa4

I m from Singapore


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Rochester, New York.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

the sunny Gold Coast, Aussie


----------



## MisterMalv

My mother's birth canal.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv*
> 
> My mother's birth canal.


you're funny. and by that you are not


----------



## canadiandiesel

alberta canada


----------



## Chicklet

Canuck Chick from the West Coast of Canada!
Hey Everyone!
Glad to be here.
Looking forward to sharing ideas, drooling over some cool pix and learning the ropes!


----------



## Skips

Alberta, Canada, represent!


----------



## ElRoPaBeJeRo

I'm from Mexico.

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Houston, Texas here...


----------



## WhiteWolf McB

Hey guys and gals.

New user/tech/not-geek in Ottawa, most of my say went into the thread over in "hello from snowy Ottawa!" so check it out if you're local.

I'll be looking for help in pushing my renovated system to the upper limits without cooking anything off. I get my share of magick smoke from pushing my R/C vehicles to the limits (or getting 'em a tad wet...)

Hope to talk to others soon,

WhiteWolf McBride,
Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Enely

Puerto Rico


----------



## noz182

Coral Springs, Florida over here


----------



## Applescratch




----------



## Brendo3D

Brazil


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applescratch*
> 
> The very freezing cold South Wales >.<


Very odd, it's blank, but if you quote it, it isnt.


----------



## greenajoy

Hi,everyone,New from HK.


----------



## Anzac

Newbie joined just this week from Wellington New Zealand. Just finished a custom computer desk. And tonight got my Sabertooth X79 clocking my I7 3970k in at 4.8ghz from the stock 3.2Ghz and it was easy peasy. I tweaked it down slightly so I can run all the time to a nice cosy 4.5GHZ. Watched the video from JJ at Asus on youtube. Bloody fantastic!!! CPU sitting at 31C, Mobo at 39C, Vcore and VCCSA at 35C. Current ambient temp inside the desk is 25C. As Borat would say, "niiiice!""


----------



## Anzac

I7 3930k...Sorry my bad


----------



## Korloth

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## thetippy

Here to represent West Virginia.


----------



## SteevyT

Northern Indiana, currently at Purdue though. (Although, I guess that still counts as northern Indiana)


----------



## Kilauea

Montreal, Canada.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilauea*
> 
> Montreal, Canada.


Welcome fellow Canadian !


----------



## Corm

Millport, Alabama.


----------



## steamjoy

Hello Friends,

I am From India.


----------



## Foolwandering

Hello, checking in here from Richmond, VA. Can't wait to see what is going on!


----------



## gill22

Hey guys just joined ..my first post.. I'm From Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## Sashimi

Sydney, Australia


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Sydney, Australia


come to the Aussie hot tub thread dude!


----------



## Hotei

Bonjour à tous.









(Hello everyone) From France and Swizerland


----------



## JulioCesarSF

São Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## Miss Fatality

I"m from Florida.


----------



## deathmake317

from florida!


----------



## JCH979

Dat Texas!


----------



## Erikson

Phoenix, Oregon here!


----------



## SamNicko

Surabaya, Indonesia


----------



## chris0177

CT, USA


----------



## R8TEDM3

"Show me State" STL,MO


----------



## Hillguy

Newfoundland , Canada here


----------



## BenFrainkl1n

Hey guys! I just moved over to this site from another source. this looks much better! I'm currently in Utah/USA going to school for Law, but manage to fiddle with computers in the mean time. Ill have to figure out this account so i can put my system specs on it.


----------



## theloserracer

Im from Viet Nam


----------



## theloserracer

Im from Viet Nam


----------



## universal34

Romania here


----------



## martinhal

Johannesburg , South Africa


----------



## Ramzinho

Cairo, Egypt.. and it sucks to be here


----------



## Pawelr98

Bydgoszcz, Poland.
The country of 1.3-2x prices of hardware.


----------



## Tripiton

Southern Basque Country


----------



## Archer S

Moscow, Russia!

Currently living in Toronto, Canada, though


----------



## cam69aro

blaine, minnesota


----------



## TravelinHero

Hello all name is jason (TravelinHero), new here, new to the gaming builds. Just joined and learning a lot from information on the forums great info, great community glad to be a part of it.. hope to learn more. just moved to rocky mt. C.O.


----------



## esham

Los Angeles, Ca. USA


----------



## macandy13

Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## Pogi

San Diego, California.


----------



## Collins00

Home


----------



## HPE1000

BROH


----------



## galacticgaggle

Denver, Colorado , USA


----------



## Pebruska

I am from mystical place called... The land Of The Thousand Lakes... Also known as Finland.


----------



## Bigchief

Welcome bigchief here im from Alberta Canada been building and modding for 7-8 years and love it man:thumb:


----------



## Brendon1555

Australia


----------



## Legonut

Canterbury. It is safe to say that my household has the three fastest CPUs in town. And the three fastest GPUs. The list goes on.


----------



## Dimos

Hello from Cambridge, UK!


----------



## runelotus

Hello
, i"m from Cavite Philippines,


----------



## HTVfanatic

Hello from Grand Rapids, MI, USA. Hope to get to know some of you


----------



## Skullmaster2010

Hello, I just joined, i'm from Cambridgeshire in England, not the nicest of places but it's okay


----------



## melody

Hey,Guys,

I\m from Zhejiang,China.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melody*
> 
> Hey,Guys,
> 
> I\m from Zhejiang,China.


Welcome to the frat house

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTVfanatic*
> 
> Hello from Grand Rapids, MI, USA. Hope to get to know some of you


you could start by changing your avatar to something with a bit more green in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTVfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> you could start by changing your avatar to something with a bit more green in it.


Haha, not gonna happen.


----------



## azrael36

hey y'all I'm from Savannah GA nothing here for computer stores except a bestbuy







nearest fry's is in Augusta which is a good 3 hour drive. thank god for amazon, performance-pcs.com xoxide mnpctech frozencpu etc AND last but not least, THE OCN MARKETPLACE!!!


----------



## lumper

New member - first post. From Ft. Worth, Texas. Have lived in every state except Wyoming. I am an old disabled vet and play with computers. I am very thankful for fast internet, good local computer stores (Fry's, Micro Center, and Tiger Direct). Not really a gamer, but have been involved with building flight simulators with friends. Bought a new computer with some nice parts and trying to learn a little more.

Lumper


----------



## KoopaTroopa

I'm from Southern New Jersey just outside Philadelphia and unfortunately Camden. It is always a lovely drive or train ride through Camden on my way to Philly.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopa*
> 
> I'm from Southern New Jersey just outside Philadelphia and unfortunately Camden. It is always a lovely drive or train ride through Camden on my way to Philly.


Phillips gets a bad rep. There are some parts of philidelphia that are beautiful and seem far from the troubles of Camden and west philly.


----------



## nepToon

Hello everyone

I'm from Basel, Switzerland!

Best Forum ever <3 !


----------



## xplode-bg

Bulgaria, Nessebar





Вижте Nesebar на по-голяма карта


----------



## RapidLipz

Hello peepz

Ventura, California, USA.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Ontario California holmes


----------



## Mgelo-777

hiii all







i`m from GEORGIA


----------



## Tabinhu

Porto, Portugal

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quesoblanco

Good Ole Orange County!


----------



## Rucka315

I'm from Mars and my lady shes from Venus.


----------



## Grmadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rucka315*
> 
> I'm from Mars and my lady shes from Venus.


I am from Greece and my lady is Venus (Godess, not the planet)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Ontario California holmes


Ontario, Canada


----------



## Professional

Ajman, United Arab Emirates


----------



## HolyDriver

Peoria, Arizona by way of Detroit, Michigan. Hello all


----------



## EndymionFRS

Newark, Ohio here. A small boring town in central Ohio.


----------



## 90sbmdgamer

UK in the south west.


----------



## popodog

Anybody from Korea?


----------



## mfranco702

Born In Toluca Mexico, currently living in Las Vegas NV


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EndymionFRS*
> 
> Newark, Ohio here. A small boring town in central Ohio.


I agree that's a boring little town


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Born and bred in jamaica,been living in australia for the last 3 and a half years....


----------



## Xekron

Richmond Hill, Ontario


----------



## Krevvy

Been moving around inside Ontario for my life grew up in Brampton, after a few years moved to Georgetown and now going to school in Ottawa.
So if anyone wants to meet up for computer stuff in Ottawa let me know







.


----------



## Timu

Maryland for all my life!!!


----------



## OzMan84

Sydney, Australia!


----------



## DxCK

Israel


----------



## ontheair

Iran


----------



## Dethemon

South-Africa


----------



## bullethose

Australia mate.


----------



## ginko

I'm from Romania.


----------



## FayeKane

Annandale, VA. I'm homeless on purpose and LO♥E it! See links to pics in my sig and profile.


----------



## Maiky

San Juan, PR


----------



## am0nrahx

Kansas.


----------



## BabyBlue77

Hi all from NYC. Hows everybody doing. I am new to this overclocking but i want to learn.


----------



## BabyBlue77

Hi there. I want to go to Romania this year. Some of the best looking girls i have ever seen come from there. What kinda Rig do you have.


----------



## BabyBlue77

Shalom. how are you doing. Hello from NYC.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyBlue77*
> 
> Hi there. I want to go to Romania this year. Some of the best looking girls i have ever seen come from there. What kinda Rig do you have.


Who are you talking to? yourself?
If you're talking to someone who posted further down this thread, you can quote that post, but there's no guarantee he/she will see your post/question.


----------



## AOHarra

Greetings from Golden Valley AZ - actually more sandy-colored as seen from Google Earth. My family and I live off-grid on the eastern slope of the Black Mountains, where we develop (of necessity) some truly unusual work-arounds for the unique challenges our location poses to our computers.


----------



## patriotaki

Hello, Welcome to OCN

im from Cyprus


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hello, Welcome to OCN
> 
> im from Cyprus


Welcome abroad!


----------



## toxic11b

Hello, from Ft Jackson, SC.

I'm semi new here. I have been checking out these boards for a long time but recently decided to signup.


----------



## tuffy12345

Yup. These boards are pretty awesome for help. Basically, any time I've googled a computer problem, this place popped up with the solution so I decided to sign up.


----------



## viralbug

Hello from India!!
I've been a very long time lurker on OCN. Recently registered and posting for the first time today.


----------



## DarkStarX

Fredonia NY, which is midway between Buffalo NY and Erie PA along the lake Erie shoreline in Western NY


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Chicago. In the actual city itself! Hardly bragging there just specifying. People 45 miles away next to corn fields will still say they are from "Chicago".


----------



## Hemi177

Ontario, Canada eh!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Northern Virginia, USA


----------



## SainurIronfist

Limburg, the Netherlands. ^^


----------



## PCModderMike

Don't think I ever posted in the new members area when I first joined....so to catch up.
I'm originally from Virginia Beach, VA, but currently reside in Charleston, SC.


----------



## patriotaki

hello from cyprus


----------



## TuffTuff

Mabuhay! from Philippines


----------



## obsidian86

not sure if i ever posted in here but im from JHB South Africa


----------



## Djask

Australia.


----------



## Truedeal

Tennessee, where you get decent pricing on gasoline.
But not too much more.


----------



## Pr0xy

Originally from New York, currently residing in Florida.


----------



## quekyt

Singapore


----------



## barnacules

I'm from Seattle, WA USA


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barnacules*
> 
> I'm from Seattle, WA USA


Seen a bunch of your videos before, pretty cool


----------



## barnacules

Thanks!


----------



## sarahmiller2951

Hi,

I'm Sarah Miller from Audubon, Minnesota.


----------



## xNeonCandy

southwest Michigan


----------



## waslakhani

Johns Creek, GA


----------



## Miss Roxy

I'm from Southern California.


----------



## Pr0xy

^ are you the ones who say "hella" or are those the other guys?


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> ^ are you the ones who say "hella" or are those the other guys?


Haha naw...


----------



## Sals

Leamington Spa!

UK!


----------



## fido

Lived my whole life in UAE (dubai), originally from Jordan, and shifting to Malaysia soon







( studying electronic eng)


----------



## Maiky

Cupey, Puerto Rico


----------



## El Bastardo

Bilton - England


----------



## icebrain1

Lived in Bahrain and Canada most of my live moved to dubai about 6 years ago.

Nice here having trouble finding PC parts and modding areas though.


----------



## rgrwng

Livermore, CA.


----------



## JambonJovi

Originally from Bratislava, Slovakia. Living in Cork, Ireland for the past 6 years.


----------



## 187x

El Cajon CA, that's in San Diego county.


----------



## epkoc

currently in cheltenham (UK) and born in Krakow (poland)


----------



## Strickt

Sunny San Diego California... Americas Finest City!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Sunny San Diego California... Americas Finest City!


----------



## Mike84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> ^ are you the ones who say "hella" or are those the other guys?


New England here (Manchester NH, 45 min from Boston)

We say "Wicked" here...lol









Any other New Englanders? (didnt want to read the almost 600 pages of this thread to find out







)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Devil's Isle


----------



## Aspirin

Los Angeles, California


----------



## HanSomPa

I was born in Uzbekistan. Moved to Russia when I was 10. Then to America shortly after. I'm Korean, from Kent, WA nice to meet you. =D


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*


We always do!!


----------



## epkoc

San diego mayor HAHAHA


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epkoc*
> 
> San diego mayor HAHAHA


'

Ya, guys a perv... http://www.politico.com/story/2013/08/11th-accuser-against-filner-comes-forward-95251.html. Who would have guessed with that face?


----------



## epkoc

WTH san diego. you have a perv mayor and a pedo kidnapping children.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epkoc*
> 
> San diego mayor HAHAHA


Jeeeezus !!! I immediately thought of this hahaha


----------



## Strickt

^haha aphex twins, thats a VERY odd music video. Come to think of it they all are!!


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Jeeeezus !!! I immediately thought of this hahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's just plain creepy. /)_(\


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> That's just plain creepy. /)_(\


What part of SoCal are you from Roxy?


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> What part of SoCal are you from Roxy?


Somewhere near Irvine.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Somewhere near Irvine.


Ahaha I get it, anonymity is a good idea! Well hello from San Diego then.


----------



## oelkanne

Germany







close to Stuttgart


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close to Stuttgart


Just spent a week in Balingen and a week in Stuttgart and a week in Hildburghausen and a week in Berlin and a week in Prague







I miss Germany already.

I'm from Florida

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> What part of SoCal are you from Roxy?
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere near Irvine.
Click to expand...

Fellow Irvine resident here. Hailing from NorCal (Mountain View/Benicia if ya know) and staying down here after finishing school @ UCI

SO GOOD that we live near MicroCenter. I used to live near the Northern California but since they closed, I'm still near the _other one_


----------



## oelkanne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Just spent a week in Balingen and a week in Stuttgart and a week in Hildburghausen and a week in Berlin and a week in Prague
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Germany already.
> 
> I'm from Florida
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


wanna switch??


----------



## Awsan

From far far away from the land of the deserts and camels

Yemen









(Not really a desert)


----------



## oelkanne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> From far far away from the land of the deserts and camels
> 
> Yemen


Now thats cool


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Ahaha I get it, anonymity is a good idea! Well hello from San Diego then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Fellow Irvine resident here. Hailing from NorCal (Mountain View/Benicia if ya know) and staying down here after finishing school @ UCI
> 
> SO GOOD that we live near MicroCenter. I used to live near the Northern California but since they closed, I'm still near the _other one_


Lol hi to both of you.

Yeah I'm glad I live near one... but I'm not a big fan of their staff.


----------



## Jwilliams01207

I'm from TN, USA. Eastern part of the state.
Reading through some of these posts, it seems there are other members from the same area!


----------



## demoralized

Alberta Canada.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boringboy

Hello. I live in Saint-Etienne, France and I am originally from Mumbai, India.


----------



## AbidingDude

Born in Novi Sad, Yugoslavia (Now Serbia)

Raised in San Diego

Living in Perth, Australia


----------



## Arys64

I'm new, just got here. I'm from the heart of the Caribbean: Dominican Republic


----------



## Ehpik

I'm originally from Guam, but currently living in Arkansas. Planning on moving to Washington state in a couple of years.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Ahaha I get it, anonymity is a good idea! Well hello from San Diego then.


Where abouts in San Diego you from?
I lived in Coronado for 11 years


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Where abouts in San Diego you from?
> I lived in Coronado for 11 years


Nice! I live next to SDSU. But I also have a house/vineyard in Ramona.


----------



## Nexo

I'm from New York but I moved to New Jersey.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Nice! I live next to SDSU. But I also have a house/vineyard in Ramona.


Damn, its been a while. I need to head back


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epkoc*
> 
> San diego mayor HAHAHA


lol I dunno how this piece of trash got elected, I'm just getting tired of turning on the local news every night finding out that another woman has came forward admitting that her ass got touched by the San Diego mayor lol.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> lol I dunno how this piece of trash got elected, I'm just getting tired of turning on the local news every night finding out that another woman has came forward admitting that her ass got touched by the San Diego mayor lol.


OH!! You're in El Cajon? I lived in East County for years, got too hot for me! Still dine at the old eatery's some times, Perry's Cafe, Tyler's Taste of Texas, Por Favor and I'll eve mix in a Fred's Burgers now and again! I actually grew up in Rancho San Diego!


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> OH!! You're in El Cajon? I lived in East County for years, got too hot for me! Still dine at the old eatery's some times, Perry's Cafe, Tyler's Taste of Texas, Por Favor and I'll eve mix in a Fred's Burgers now and again! I actually grew up in Rancho San Diego!


Yes sir good ol hot El Cajon!







It hasn't been too hot this summer *knock on wood!* Oh really I live in Rancho San Diego like a mile from Valhalla High School! I also graduated from there.







I been to Tyler's Taste of Texas many times but Fred's Burgers went out of business the one on madison near 2nd street







Geez small little world on Overclock.net!


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Yes sir good ol hot El Cajon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been too hot this summer *knock on wood!* Oh really I live in Rancho San Diego like a mile from Valhalla High School! I also graduated from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been to Tyler's Taste of Texas many times but Fred's Burgers went out of business the one on madison near 2nd street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez small little world on Overclock.net!


WOW! I graduated Valhalla High School Class of 2000 Go Norsemen!!! My friend lived right there on Hillsdale LN a block from the school. We used to ditch over the fence by the old tennis courts and walk to his house. When did you graduate? Is Las Parrillas still open?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> WOW! I graduated Valhalla High School Class of 2000 Go Norsemen!!! My friend lived right there on Hillsdale LN a block from the school. We used to ditch over the fence by the old tennis courts and walk to his house. When did you graduate? Is Las Parrillas still open?


Year 2000 also!! Crazy! I used to ditch too and me and some buddies would hang out in the country hills apartments lol. Yep Las Parrillas is still open same great mexican food!


----------



## jerry1998

slovenija-maribor


----------



## justinnn

Queens, NY
Feels funny posting in such an old thread


----------



## IChangedMyName

Richmond Hill, Ontario


----------



## Psyrical

Trinidad and Tobago, but live in Boston


----------



## MikeTheTiger

New Orleans


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Estonia. You can actually find some pretty rare PC components here occasionally, but parts for water cooling loops are very limited and RAM has become very expensive recently.


----------



## FiveStarZA

Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## Nikusha

Tbilisi Georgia


----------



## fleetfeather

Home is Port Douglas, a small tourism town in the north of Australia. If only there was a top-tier University there, then I wouldn't have to live in a cold, boring city like Canberra :| lols


----------



## alemire01

Hi All,

Allan from the west suburbs of Chicago. I am working on a new build. I am building a HASWELL system for overclocking. I went with Supermicro C7Z87-OCE for the MB, Intel i7-4770k 3.5ghz CPU, Corsair H110 CPU Cooler, Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2400mhz - 32gb (4x8), Corsair Platinum AX860i power supply, and to start a pair of Samsung 840 Pro 512gb SSDs. I plan to run them RAID 0, striped. I have this mounted in a Antec GX700 case. I replaced all the system fans with 140mm PWM fans. I used splitters to connect the power direct to the power supply and the PWM signals to the fan headers on the mother board. It has been a fun build so far. I chose Supermicro because of past experience with their MBs. Never had a bad one, I've been building systems since I could find the parts to build them









I am still building the system. I should finish tomorrow. I will post some pictures and benchmarks as I go.

Nice to meet everyone. I am looking forward to sharing.

Allan


----------



## LazarusIV

Welcome Allan! Looks like a nice build you've got there, I'm curious about the Supermicro board, never used one myself. I live in Chicago, north side. On a good night I can see the lights from a game at Wrigley Field!


----------



## alemire01

Thanks,

Here's a link to a fair review of the board and Supermicro.

Allan

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5645/supermicro-c7z87-oce-intel-z87-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## RitualJman

Hey there, Im from Kingston, ON









RitualJman


----------



## Nomad692000

Blue field, WV, looking to buy a house closer to Roanoke, Va


----------



## Kevin Tom

New York


----------



## SerSlenderMan

I'm over in Florida, USA, very nice down here, regardless of peoples complaints of the weather


----------



## K62-RIG

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Jamrockz

Jamaica, West Indies its hot out here


----------



## Coup D'etat

Hey guys, I'm in Los Angeles. Just retrieved this old account I completely forgot I had.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamrockz*
> 
> Jamaica, West Indies its hot out here


Damn, I wanna go to Jamaica so bad

One day...


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Damn, I wanna go to Jamaica so bad
> 
> One day...


Me too I been there 3 times. Everyone down there trying to get me to smoke and get me in trouble









Lubbock Texas. About to move to Austin soon


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Me too I been there 3 times. Everyone down there trying to get me to smoke and get me in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubbock Texas. About to move to Austin soon


Damn, I envy you
I live in Australia so going to Jamaica is much more of a big deal for me


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Damn, I envy you
> I live in Australia so going to Jamaica is much more of a big deal for me


It is a small island. Not lot of animals there lol.. But lot of people. The beach and water is nice. I think you guys have better beach and lot more finnier women from where you are from


----------



## Minokitten

Born in California, USA. Currently living in Oregon, USA.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minokitten*
> 
> Born in California, USA. Currently living in Oregon, USA.


Nice i never been to Oregon before, I bet it nice living there with lots of trees


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> It is a small island. Not lot of animals there lol.. But lot of people. The beach and water is nice. I think you guys have better beach and lot more finnier women from where you are from


I only want to go for the ganja and the music


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> I only want to go for the ganja and the music


Why do people think jamaicans smoke weed....Whenever someone in aus learn of my Nationality the first thing they say is "good weed in jamaica" or "yeah mon no problem"....


----------



## pokerapar88

Buenos Aires, Argentina. we have a smaller variety of pc products here and prices are worse than in australia. also, there's a block to imports and we have the worst inflation in decades.
so yeah... a titan here costs 1800 usd









still, i enjoy what i can


----------



## Nissejacke

Hello!

I live in northern sweden

/Jakob Eriksson


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Why do people think jamaicans smoke weed....Whenever someone in aus learn of my Nationality the first thing they say is "good weed in jamaica" or "yeah mon no problem"....


It's not a bad thing, I know people who have gone and smoked weed there
It's just like going to Amsterdam to smoke, only much nicer location
I've never been anywhere tropical so thats why it seems so appealing to me
plus Jamaicans seem like sweet people


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Why do people think jamaicans smoke weed....Whenever someone in aus learn of my Nationality the first thing they say is "good weed in jamaica" or "yeah mon no problem"....


Ha funny. Reason why people think of it that way because of Bob Marley and so many other people and Jamaicans in general are stereotyped for smoking weed, But Uruguay is legal in so many ways lol..


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> It's not a bad thing, I know people who have gone and smoked weed there
> It's just like going to Amsterdam to smoke, only much nicer location
> I've never been anywhere tropical so thats why it seems so appealing to me
> plus Jamaicans seem like sweet people


Ha I always wanted to go to Amsterdam. they got shops and bars full of funs lol


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

ouch 1800$ yikes ebay is something I would go by.


----------



## lacrossewacker

(Northern) Virginia, USA


----------



## Minokitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Nice i never been to Oregon before, I bet it nice living there with lots of trees


Yep, and it's sales tax-free


----------



## NiggaBR

I'm from São paulo-Brazil ! xD


----------



## CyborgTrooper13

Hi, i'm from Indonesia. Just moved to US a year ago.
Pleased to know you guys


----------



## tesmith47

hello all, I am a amateur here in the colony of Washington D.C.,
i have a basic / put together from spare / old components spent the rest of the money on sex and drugs !!
just tinkering with some of the tech , maybe making what i got work better thanks!!!


----------



## HorrorCosmic

Lake Charles, Louisiana.


----------



## fido

I will post again coz now I moved to Malaysia


----------



## rekleif

From Norway. What did the Fox say?


----------



## Kaskadian

I'm from Portland, Oregon USA. I've lived all over though. In the last 5 years, I've spent quite a bit of time in Berlin, Germany as well as parts of China. I'll be moving back to Germany before the end of this year.


----------



## francisco9751

hello
i was born in perù,now i live in italy


----------



## RaginCajun61

From Cajun Country, Louisiana USA!


----------



## TheGoobman

Hudsonville, MI


----------



## nexusforce

New Jersey right across New York City on the Hudson river. Currently I am upgrading my rig with a Corsair Carbide air 540 case.


----------



## renekluitenberg

Groningen, The Netherlands


----------



## Dctr

Tasmania, Australia.


----------



## Jack Mac

North Carolina, fits me perfectly as I love how peaceful and boring it can be here (perfect atmosphere for gaming) and entertainment and shopping centers are only a 10-15 minute drive away. My only gripe is how poorly people drive here.


----------



## Nadak

I'm from Bucharest, Romania.It's a nice country to live in, no complaints but sadly, its people are the ones that make it the way it is advertised.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

New guy here, and I'm from Edmonton, AB, Canada.


----------



## zenn84

Just arrived from Amsterdam, The Netherlands.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Athens Greece ....


----------



## Gamermjs

Im new as well! From all the way down here in little old New Zealand


----------



## TroggyD

Good 'ole Omaha, Nebraska. GBR!


----------



## ceskii

New Australian member, reporting in.


----------



## fasttracker440

Been posting on here for a bit but never got to this section. I am originally from Maine and in the past 10 years i have moved to SC, GA, South Korea, Germany, Texas and now finally NY. To witch I was very happy to discover that frozencpu.com is only about 3 hours away from my house. Made the trip last weekend and spent way more then I should have on stuff i did not really need but oh well YOLO.


----------



## FastMHz

Hagerstown, Maryland, USA


----------



## Omfgzandrew

Im From Phoenix arizona, and still live here


----------



## fido

hmmm.. nobody from Area 51 ?


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> hmmm.. nobody from Area 51 ?


If they were they couldn't say, it being Top Secret and all.


----------



## fido

no dude it is not Top secret anymore common it must have only aliens and couple of thousands nuclear weapons what is secret about that? here I already told you about it see simple

on seconds thoughts , if I dont write anymore in Ocn, plz call my mom and dad tell them everything

Btw am in Malaysia I did post before anyone else malaysia? maybe in future we arrange Ocn members meeting do some crazy things overclocking etc..


----------



## Aleckazee

Adelaide Australia


----------



## ledzepp3

Born in Sioux City, Iowa. Raised in Champaign-Urbana, Illinois









-Zepp


----------



## Martin v r

EU Denmark (jutland)


----------



## Schmuckley

Mars,man...Mars!


----------



## ipstat

Denver - Rocky Mountain Hi !


----------



## brown bird

The Green Mountain State!


----------



## Tobiman

Lagos, Nigeria


----------



## NaifQK

Yanbu, Saudi Arabia


----------



## anupamcin

Hey guys! Im from India!


----------



## connectwise

Alberta CANADA!


----------



## 0493mike

Hawaii


----------



## Maliktwohundred

illinois and washington. seattle and chicago areas


----------



## ctalke

Coffs Coast, Australia!!


----------



## all4freedom

I live in Kansas City, Missouri and have lived here my entire life although relocation might be in the cards within a couple of years. I hope to move South where it is warmer year around.


----------



## mAs81

Hello everybody!!!
Greetings from Athens,Greece!!!Lot of computer/overclocking enthusiasts here,but prices kind of suck..You have to do a lot of searching to find a decent deal..Thank God for online shops I guess..This site is great,I've taken a lot of ideas/advice from here and I finally decided to join..


----------



## asxx

Hello there


----------



## vbolgar

Hi to everyone. I from Haifa, Israel. Good'n interesting articles. We work on ESXi VmWare server virtualization since 2008.


----------



## fido

@Vbolgar wow dude that is nice







get a thread going and tell us all about it as much as u can







we all nerds here and into pc's cpu's and Firmware etc.. vmware servers racks everything tech







mobiles cars anything









I wish there is a meeting for ocn in everywhere so we can meet T_T in malaysia do we have many members I dont mind to go to a meeting here and do lan party


----------



## Coodex

Hello!









Kamloops, BC, Canada!


----------



## Lynchie

Brisbane, QLD here. Just flicking through its nice to see a lot of fellow aussies on here


----------



## Emfunksis

Born and raised in Boston. Current resident of Bradenton, Florida.


----------



## Crackoder

Born In Venezuela, recently moved to Panama


----------



## sobe-it

Im near Buffalo NY


----------



## himwhoscalledim

Broadcasting from the home of nerdom Chicago IL USA


----------



## Revolver232

Hey Guys! I'm from Southwest Ohio near Cincinnati! Getting ready to build a Polar Ice Rig! Stoked to join the forum!


----------



## MrBiology

Californian here, born and raised. Currently just outside San Jose, but I've lived all over the SF Bay Area/central valley.


----------



## Mike Dowson

Living between two continents, I'm a stambouliote. (fancy way of saying I'm from Istanbul







)

This city is as hectic as the inside of my PC case...

Cheers!


----------



## bkirk

Near Los Angeles CA in the inland empire


----------



## nighteyes

From western Massachusetts!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighteyes*
> 
> From western Massachusetts!


Central Mass here


----------



## RedRex06

I'm in Denver, but claim northeastern Oklahoma. Also, born in Germany.


----------



## Gloney

Hail from Poland, guys!


----------



## amped24

From Omaha, Neb how is everyone


----------



## wesleyson21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> From Omaha, Neb how is everyone


Norfolk, Neb here. Built my sig rig less than a year ago.


----------



## amped24

Nice do any mining with those two cards?


----------



## wesleyson21

No, I tried bitcoin but the difficulty is too high now. I haven't looked at any other cryptocurrencies. Any suggestions?


----------



## Erza

United States of America.


----------



## wolftain

I just joined up and I am from Newfoundland, Canada


----------



## birdsofwar

Names Jim. Just began overclocking again. Used to oc a p4 with FSB back a few years ago. Bent my pins when removing the heatsink that had arctic silver 5 on it that turned into glue haha







sad day!

Now I'm back with i5 3570k on an asrock z77 extreme4! Zalman cnps9500a led cooler (arctic silver 5)

Been having trouble getting past 4.4 so I removed heatsink and restarted. I'm having trouble figuring out offset or fixed and "load line calibration" settings.

My temps are low again so that's good haha. I had installed heatsink backwards before and air flow was messed up. So hopefully I can get past 4.4 now.

I keep getting weah? Whae? Errors in event viewer and upping the volts was too much. So maybe I got a bad batch.

I'm in philly! 215 nukka! Hah.

Joined because toms hardware blows!


----------



## Skye12977

From MI but moved to TN. Hate the weather here lol.
Switch from AMD to Intel in 2010 and from AMD to Nvidia in Dec. of 2013.
I like air flow.


----------



## lumper

You might also have a cpu with bad thermal paste in it. I had one that I had to de-lid and put better paste in. Was unable to get 4.2 and now have a solid 4.6 since I changed the paste. There are several videos on how to do it.


----------



## Alvarado

Hi from sunny Los Angeles.


----------



## RoninSpartan

Currently residing in the cold winter lands of Northern Maine


----------



## rcarroll05

Just from the potato state of Idaho.


----------



## cgipson1

Currently in Arvada, Colorado... and so tired of Winter cold and snow already!


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Honolulu, HI








just cause people here like spam


----------



## HelenJoavn

Welcome to forum


----------



## MitchManix

From the UK =] Needs to me more modding shops around here.....*scratches chin*


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Agreed Mitch, there's nothing here in the south, at least northerners have OCUK


----------



## MitchManix

I've never heard of OCUK.

You would think there would be more in the south. All I can see is mostly places that do upgrades but never sell parts coolers/cases ect.


----------



## NixZiZ

Near Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Asianinja11

Long Beach,CA


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MitchManix*
> 
> I've never heard of OCUK.
> 
> You would think there would be more in the south. All I can see is mostly places that do upgrades but never sell parts coolers/cases ect.


Overclockers UK, Novatech, watercooling UK, Scan, Dabs, there is plenty really, just the actual stores are few and far between


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Leitchfield, Kentucky Right between two great bodies of water with good fishing. Cmon spring im ready to catch some fresh catfish


----------



## fido

I am posting again









back from Malaysia now am in Jordan (amman )


----------



## paullee

I am from Los Angeles, Paul Lee, interested in to know and to buying a FX9590


----------



## Bemore

Baltimore City, Maryland. 21202


----------



## alexxxfay

Shenzhen, China.

Nice to be here with you guys.

Cheers!!


----------



## J-Key

From Malaysia , Selangor states


----------



## bilbs84

Frankston, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## FTLAUDMAN

Idaho USA


----------



## mivec italy

Paolo.. Brand new member from Milan, Italy!


----------



## takeshy

From Portugal but living in Uk







welcome to our community


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takeshy*
> 
> From Portugal but living in Uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to our community


welcome tuga


----------



## takeshy

Aaha where are u from mate ?!


----------



## IAmDay

womb


----------



## annaheim

Toronto, Canada represent!


----------



## Magic Sjefke

Dongen, The Netherlands


----------



## putradbm

Hi guys,
I am New member, just joined a few minutes ago.

I am from Indonesia , jakarta city.

I hope i could learn a lot from you guys.... thank you


----------



## Nilrem51152

I am from NE OH east of Cleveland `50 miles. I lived there until 1971 which is when I enlisted into the USAF. I am an 'infoprenuer' - my word for: the GOTO GUY. I have built many digital devices to include PCs. I joined this group because I think it's time to pay-it-forward IF I can help someone with a problem.


----------



## skruppe

Sweden. It's not that bad.


----------



## Mouath14

Tunisia








Oh yeah, i'm gonna need some good quality corsair fans to keep my high "endstation" cool


----------



## Deusdixital

Hi all, I am from Spain. In particular Galicia
Sorry for my bad English level.


----------



## NitrousX

Originally from Canada currently living in the US (dual citizenship







)


----------



## ladcrooks

im on the run from Scotland Yard FBI, Interpol, ...... so i just put Surrey UK , to throw them off the scent


----------



## directwindow65

new here from west carollton


----------



## Steaky92

Malaysia, where everything is expensive, and a plane just went missing.


----------



## R3ap3R

Kansas City area now (Wisconsin when I answered 6 years ago)... hot & humid, but vastly underserved IT market for me to capitalize on. Plus, I am getting Google Fiber next week!


----------



## Peregrinus

Wisconsin here!


----------



## fh12volvo

I'm from Pomorie,Bulgaria.


----------



## mfdoom7

im from estonia there are good pc stores but u need to work wery hard to buy something like pc parts cuz min wage is 380 euros or something and i dont recomend to live in here but im earning money in finland to build my real gaming system. in finland wage is better but prices are higer


----------



## Jaydev16

Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala, India

Now say it 10 times quickly.


----------



## MeanBruce

Home of grapefruit and sea turtles and oh yea that NASA Space Center thing 20 miles up the street...


----------



## slopra

Texas!!


----------



## wra18th

I'm from the Peoples Republic of New Jersey.


----------



## AgnewFedaykin

Hey everybody! o/ From Massachusetts but currently living in Hawaii for a few years.


----------



## 0493mike

Welcome and I also live in Hawaii on Oahu to be correct. We have a lot of military here that stay for acouple years. That would be a good posting. Then off somewhere else. Hope you enjoy your stay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgnewFedaykin*
> 
> Hey everybody! o/ From Massachusetts but currently living in Hawaii for a few years.


----------



## ogidogi

Hi everyone I'm from Bulgaria


----------



## lululanlucien

Hello everyone! I'm from New Jersey but reside in SC


----------



## Klocek001

I'm from California, but I done move to Texas.

JK, southern Poland.


----------



## Bigjk47

Tampa Florida!! Grew up in Detroit.


----------



## k1r0

Houston, Texas for life. A little abroad here and there, but Houston's what I call home.


----------



## smeagolpop

Toronto, Ontario, Canada...

Winter is too long (brrrr... but nice ambient temps)
You can find the food of almost any culture or nation (scrumptious)
So many nightclubs and concert halls but nobody dances (boo)
We got parks up to the wazoo (breathe of fresh air - just don't drink the water - or swim)
Our Mayor, Rob Ford (facepalm)


----------



## 13lankNull

New Jersey - The Garden State and home of being expensive


----------



## carlhil2

Boston/Poughkeepsie N.Y., presently living with my girl in West Medford, a suburb of Boston...


----------



## Polupoka

KOLKATA ,INDIA

Great FORUM!


----------



## Cybertox

I am from Switzerland. Nice & Boring...


----------



## egoods

Troy, MI A suburb north of Detroit... it's totally different from the mental picture that just popped into your head, trust me.


----------



## xarot

Finland. Some summers we have +30c and during some winters -30c.


----------



## fido

I did post before , so I am just updating.

Now in Malaysia KL


----------



## solobbh

lake co cali im new to this kind of stuff so any advice would be appre:thumb:ciated


----------



## AliveSiruS

From the Philippines, Cebu.


----------



## ryan603

new hampshire!


----------



## P206GTI

argentina


----------



## MicroiD

Greetings from Canada! Looking forward to seeing some nice builds







, I have an Account on instagram where I feature awesome set-ups and builds, Head on over to instagram and look for _microid_ to check it out, happy Modding!


----------



## Broken-Heart

Egypt. We get the latest hardware after about a month of the US release date. There are some exceptions of course.

Modding isn't very popular here. Watercooling is extremely rare except for the sealed liquid coolers. I've never seen a system using a custom water cooling loop.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broken-Heart*
> 
> Egypt. We get the latest hardware after about a month of the US release date. There are some exceptions of course.
> 
> Modding isn't very popular here. Watercooling is extremely rare except for the sealed liquid coolers. I've never seen a system using a custom water cooling loop.


you will see soon


----------



## Broken-Heart

I meant I've never seen it *in person* but I've seen a lot of videos, DIY guides,.........etc on watercooling


----------



## Gadgeteer

Hello Guys!
Greetings from St. Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## TheMeq

Nottingham, in the UK


----------



## MackWizzle

From the US! North Carolina!


----------



## ED77

Hi guys, Sydney Australia here!


----------



## JapanBC

Hello

Vancouver BC just signed up!


----------



## TrueBlue

From the land down under!


----------



## PeterPiper

From Somewhere over the rainbow !


----------



## Grey Beard

I am from the Land of Milk and Honey

Sent from my Fancy-pants Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## neopook

Hi everyone. Just started here. I'm a bit of a novice as I need more education on the various OC settings and how thy impact a successful result to a given rig. I hope to share anything I can to be of help, too.


----------



## neopook

Oh, and I'm from the big apple, NYC!


----------



## Phantatsy

Iowa.. Not it's not all corn fields... yes it is


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCer*
> 
> Toronto Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cool computer mod stores here!


Modding stores wheree???


----------



## Vinster411

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> Modding stores wheree???


x2

I'm in Burlington Ontario..

Vin


----------



## Xtreme21

From Sacramento, CA here currently stationed in Colorado Springs.


----------



## sakae48

Indonesia, Jakarta..


----------



## dave584

I m from Austria, Vienna
Greetings


----------



## IlVeneziano

Hi there!! Venice, Italy


----------



## finaltidus

Hi. I am from Singapore. Not sure if there are any Singaporeans here?

Just join a few days ago.

Have been lurking around overclock.net for quite a few years now but have not created an account because I am more active in HardwareZone and VR Zone.

But I created an account because I just got the legendary Yamakasi Catleap 2B monitor which I overclocked to 120hz. With the help of ToastyX and other Yamakasi owners in the thread of course. Needed to ask some questions regarding the monitor as there are no other forums that deal with this monitor exclusively.

So just wanted to stay hello. I will also be looking at the other PC components threads as I am also a hardcore overclocker of CPU and GPU.

Cheers!


----------



## huckedmiked

Greeting Earthlings.....


----------



## greasemonky89

Palmdale,CA ..... yes its still HOT


----------



## Pixrazor

Antananarivo, Madagascar


----------



## vegarhed

From Oslo, Norway. For now living in Bergen, Norway.


----------



## Mamothy

Townsville, Queensland, Australia where it to hot to overclock outside.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mamothy*
> 
> Townsville, Queensland, Australia where it to hot to overclock outside.


give it a few weeks mate. it'll be too hot to even use your PC with the air con on


----------



## StuttgartRob

From Parkersburg, WV but live in Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## agawthrop

Currently reside in Huntington, WV


----------



## Unknownm

I'm on the new west side of the street. Taxi and friends can't find the place because across the street is Burnaby and all the house numbers are different...

New West , BC, Canada

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm on the new west side of the street. Taxi and friends can't find the place because across the street is Burnaby and all the house numbers are different...
> 
> New West , BC, Canada
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S


Yay Canada...

ewww BC









Alberta is where it's at... except everything north of red deer. BC or Saskatchewan can have all of that crap... nobody wants Edmonton. lol.

Calgary. Best City. Come see our art. lol.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm on the new west side of the street. Taxi and friends can't find the place because across the street is Burnaby and all the house numbers are different...
> 
> New West , BC, Canada
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Canada...
> 
> ewww BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta is where it's at... except everything north of red deer. BC or Saskatchewan can have all of that crap... nobody wants Edmonton. lol.
> 
> Calgary. Best City. Come see our art. lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah... I am not interested in -2 to -10c weather. Right now it's +2c outside and freaking cold


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Yeah... I am not interested in -2 to -10c weather. Right now it's +2c outside and freaking cold


It is actually so freaking cold outside right now lol, -15c but according to the weather network it feels like -22... and I trust that assessment....

Time to overclock


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Yeah... I am not interested in -2 to -10c weather. Right now it's +2c outside and freaking cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually so freaking cold outside right now lol, -15c but according to the weather network it feels like -22... and I trust that assessment....
> 
> Time to overclock
Click to expand...

sweet jesus... only matter of time before we get that. I assume the side panel is off the PC and mounted to a window frame so all cold air gets inside?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> sweet jesus... only matter of time before we get that. I assume the side panel is off the PC and mounted to a window frame so all cold air gets inside?


In the process of completely changing the layout of the room to accommodate that lmao


----------



## kennysgh05t

I'm From Pretoria, In South Africa.

and no.. no Lion as a pet.......Yet!!!


----------



## Orn

Dhaka, Bangladesh


----------



## PinotNoire82

Hello to everyone, my name is Alexander and I live in Treviso, Italy


----------



## sb43

SB43 here,
I am from Front Royal, VA. 53 yr. old carpenter. I thought that I knew my way around a computer pretty well, but then I built this rig from scratch.
Now, I'm lost like a babe in the woods. I hope that I can gain some usefull knowledge from all of you, and enjoy my new rig. I started out "kinda cheap", as I was going, but as I was learning a few things, I started upgrading the things I already bought. (DERRR, I should have come here first. LOL)
Now I want to learn how to put the right things with the "right" things"......... and get the best bang for my buck. I want to upgrade my rig as far as I can take it. So any of your help will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## sickgamer

I m from India,full time PC gamer and part time Software professional


----------



## nrglite

VIrginia, US of A!


----------



## sb43

Front Royal, VA


----------



## TheGrayDon10

What a complex question. i guess i would say i'm from the northeast of the unites states.


----------



## mustangbanshee

New Castle Delaware


----------



## KoolDrew

Albany, New York


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Currently, home is in the Minneapolis, MN area. But, I work out of Victoria, TX. Its a bit of a commute. Lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Loudoun County, VA


----------



## DBEAU

NOVA represent! Lol

And yes, that includes you sb43


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> NOVA represent! Lol
> 
> And yes, that includes you sb43


ha woot woot. Just had lunch at Vapianos at Reston Town Center actually.


----------



## 16tons

New Member Greetings from Phoenix, Arizona, USA.
I'm currently building my 2nd gamer machine (first was in 2007 and will probably become my BOINKer box). I've just ordered what I hope are the last few parts online and everything's sitting here in boxes, waiting to come to life. (Image of Frankenstein's creator, finished with his latest graveyard run, turning on the operatory lights, checking off body parts list, opening his sewing kit....) I'm beyond gonzo with anticipation!
On the CON side, I've spent more money on this build than some 3rd world country budgets. I decided that since someday (maybe soon?) I'll die and have to box build from old spare part heaps Up Above or Down Below, I'm going to make this #1 on my Bucket List while Amazon & New Egg are still sending me presents.
Intros are never complete without a little sucking up, so I'll say (sincerely) that y'all have put together the most well done, comprehensive, actively interesting computer tech site I've ever seen. Really. I'm looking forward to wading into it, learning, & having some FUN!
BTW, Phoenix is TFH from June through September, and paradise November through April. October & May are wild cards. Part of my Cooling setup includes 2 huge external AC units of 3 & 3-1/2 tons respectively.
Happy to be here.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey! Where are you from? Earth


----------



## Wizzo92

Florence, italy


----------



## DiskDamn

Nashville, TN


----------



## Orfenix

Hey this is OrFenix, I am from india
Don't have a supercomputer but wanna learn about them


----------



## jessiel8813

Quebec, Canada


----------



## Balevala

Hey,

Germany - RLP.


----------



## Irrehaare

Hi!
Poland - currently live in Cracow.


----------



## Antoin315

Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## 88werdna

Ontario Canada


----------



## gasparspeed

Ibiza, Spain


----------



## kfoteinakis01

Hello everyone I'm Daniel from Greece nice to meet you all


----------



## unich

Hi I'm Martin from Germany


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Colin. Maurice, Louisiana. Lets Rock


----------



## DOS Chuck

Chuck..........currently living in Rockport, TX (about 35 miles east up the coast from Corpus Christi) and NO computer stores around here. Thank God for FrozenCPU.com and amazon.


----------



## lumper

There is a Fry's in Houston, but I get about 75% of my stuff online from Newegg.
Bob Phillips aka Lumper


----------



## spstealth

Steph from Pennsylvania


----------



## ErrorFile

Hello! I'm from Finland.


----------



## Britva

Hi! I'm from Poland.
Came here for some watercooling and case-modding information.


----------



## MazaiiC

Hey Jhon here... Latvia, Riga... Anyone knows were it is?


----------



## lumper

Yes, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 1600 kHz

Well I know Latvia! From the Netherlands myself.


----------



## Doktorbombay

Hello!

21 year old from Sweden!


----------



## WizPip

Phil, 33, from Bedford (nearish London), England


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizPip*
> 
> Phil, 33, from Bedford (nearish London), England


Welcome to OCN

I am from your neighbouring town Luton originally, good old Bedfordshire lol


----------



## devolved

Hi i'm Ben 3.0
from St Leonards, south east UK


----------



## SSG House

Stockton, CA


----------



## Meet

Hi i'm Mateus ,17 years , From Brazil and i love this forum


----------



## Aeonized

I am Aeonized, and this is my favorite forum on the internet!

I'm a 23 year old guy from Sweden.
Just thought I'd stop by this thread since I am technically new, although I've been registered for a while.


----------



## Thehush

Im Matt, 35 years old living near Paris, FR.


----------



## 919Pheonix

Hello OCN..... I'm Lance and live in South Louisiana.
I joined to to gain some knowledge (shamelessly steal), support others when possible and show off some of my wares. Look forward to visiting with all down the road.

Cheers


----------



## joshmahurin

Eugene, OR. Super glad to not be anywhere near the recent eastern weather


----------



## vynrd

hi everyone.. apa kabar? im vyn from paradise called Indonesia.. lil bit shy and poor in english...









came here for case mod and many stuff xD

please take care of me *bowing


----------



## Nick the Slick

Hi everyone! Louisville, KY here. Been lurking these forums for quite a while during my overclocking and water cooling escapades and it's been an invaluable resource. Decided I guess I should finally go ahead and register to get involved and maybe share some knowledge myself.


----------



## sage101

I'm from Dominica aka Nature Isle of the Caribbean not to be confused with dominican repulic


----------



## rybonator1990

Steinbach, Manitoba, Canada!


----------



## vauzers

Hello world! Trying to build my 1st rig and looking for your help. Not much help from me right now but will try to change that. All the best!


----------



## kalleklovn12

Oslo, Norway


----------



## Neloow

Bucharest, Romania


----------



## Psybo

Bertrix, Belgium!!!! beer, chocolate and hot ladies!


----------



## hardhitt3r

Just joined today, currently working here in Kuwait but I am from the Philippines.


----------



## Jumie

Hellow.. long time silent reader and now I decided to join this great community. Im from Indonesia, not much to say for now. PC parts price is quite expensive here. but regardless i cant wait to build my new PC. Just rip my wallet by ordering caselabs s5, this thing is sooo damn cool









Hope to see you guys around. Cheers


----------



## kennethb01924

hi my name is ken I live in the uk im looking forward to hear more about case modding etc so hello every body and looking forward to other members case mods and hope to hear from you guys


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Savannah, GA. Home of the sand gnats...


----------



## kennethb01924

im from the uk


----------



## kennethb01924

my name is ken and I come from the uk


----------



## kennethb01924

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennethb01924*
> 
> hi my name is ken I live in the uk im looking forward to hear more about case modding etc so hello every body and looking forward to other members case mods and hope to hear from you guys


----------



## Driftergtr2501

Rig builder from Glorious!! Charleston , SC


----------



## MXracer

Hello to everybody. I've been reading the forum for some time, but today I have a post to make, and before that I'm going to introduce myself properly. I come from Greece and I'm an old systems builder, but I have changed proffession since then. I like to buld computers just for me now..
My greetings to everybody in this great forum!


----------



## vcrpro3

Glendale Az here. Originally from Cleveland, Ohio (Cleveland Heights and South Euclid specifically. CHHS 1969)


----------



## Terrasaurus Rex

Lake Saint Louis, MO!


----------



## sroman89

Driftergtr2501, same here! I'm located downtown currently. Hello fellow charlestonian!


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennethb01924*
> 
> hi my name is ken I live in the uk im looking forward to hear more about case modding etc so hello every body and looking forward to other members case mods and hope to hear from you guys


welcome welcome,
we will be looking for ur posts








lots of pics of ur mods plz


----------



## K62-RIG

Sydney, Australia


----------



## tomahawk55

Hello OC'ers! Long time lurker, first time registering! Checking in from Cali!


----------



## kennethb01924

im ken and I come from the uk and looking forward to seeing mod stuf etc


----------



## Quantumdot

Hi!

I'm Diederik from Belgium!


----------



## Cakeaz

I hail from hell, I mean Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## jameson1229

SUP! Im from the USA, east coast to be more specific. Just getting my profile all situated, just joined the commnunity


----------



## Spyrius

Hi! I`m from Poland, just joined the forums too.


----------



## nlgPRO

USA, Maryland.....


----------



## RollinLower

Groningen, The Netherlands!


----------



## art062173

art062173 from the US of A the great red white and blue i joined up to actually learn first hand what it is to not be computer illiterate. i've been that way most of my life I started playing on the apple 2e when i was in the fifth grade (1983) , then in middle school is when the macintosh and apple 2 c were being used of course that was when you had to program it to do whatever you wanted it to do whether it was drawing lo graphic resolution or making a program that spoke pig latin, in high school they came out with the autocad programs i started on version 2.5 (very slow) but it got the job done, it was in an engineering class and thats when i found out that i had all the talent in my hands when it came to drawing house floor plans or machining equiptment and that was that i quit having any interest into computers, but now they came up with all kinds of electronic gadgets that can literally make your head spin. One of the first cells that i had came in a bag (memories) gotta love 'em but now they basically have little handheld supercomputers that can do just about anything except for the dishes. Not more than 6 months ago i actually bought my first computer it had to have a little tech support but it runs pretty good for a laptop, it's a hp pavillion g7 with windows 8.1 os im still learning how to do alot of things with it,but there is alot more that i would like to learn about it and especially my phone galaxy note2 I've been trying to root it manually but none of the ways that are shown on youtube works but hopefully soon i will figure it out.


----------



## Ranxerox

Hi, I´m from Spain


----------



## Xaltar

Hey all, I live in Bulgaria but originally come from Zimbabwe. I have been working with tech since the mid 90s but have not really been keeping up with things over the last few years so I am here to catch up on whats current and participate in a large tech community again


----------



## DLTank

Hello all, Tank here. I'm currently in Portland Oregon, but I'm from Anchorage Alaska (cooling's not much of an issue up there...)


----------



## gigatiger

halo from me too, i ve just joined overclock.net, i ve seen really nice projects and i am preparing my "cooling - below zero" projects too

greetings from greece


----------



## Simons

I am from Denmark, and not really anything special when it comes computing stores, we have alot of different ones and what not, but it just seems too pricey.


----------



## stl8355

Hello everyone! Saint Louis native here.


----------



## magicc8ball

Hello all coming from Dallas Tx.


----------



## Mackay

New guy Mackay here, originally from the Rocky Mountains of Utah, currently exiled to the flatlands of east Texas.


----------



## XFX Support

XFX Support reporting in from Ontario, California, USA, Headquarters of XFX US

Spending my time on the phone, facebook, and all types of social media. Im living the 15 year old's dream job, except it sounds way cooler than it actually is.


----------



## Hardway68

New member here too - Hello everyone!

Hardway68
Dallas, TX.


----------



## PhantomWorks

from Finland City of Helsinki


----------



## mirakuru

Hi! From the south of Spain, Sevilla.

Making my first "Steam Machine", nice to stay here.


----------



## pantyman

I used to reference overclock.net a lot when I had an HP m8010y, but now that I have a system of my own, I figured I should delve on in with my own account.

My name is pantyman and I'm from New York.


----------



## Supersaiyan888

Hello everyone. Newbie here so not sure if I am posting in the correct place. Thank's for any any help.


----------



## FLeonhart

Hey!

Faris from Saudi Arabia ;3 , Interested in surround gaming & IPS 4K monitors.

Nice to meet you ^^


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLeonhart*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Faris from Saudi Arabia ;3 , Interested in surround gaming & IPS 4K monitors.
> 
> Nice to meet you ^^


hello faris.....i was also in saudi arabia around 2010 till 2013... i was working on DAMMAM,UNIVERSITY Construction Projects before. and i also build my first rig out there(my 1st sig rig)...

welcome to OCN....


----------



## FLeonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> hello faris.....i was also in saudi arabia around 2010 till 2013... i was working on DAMMAM,UNIVERSITY Construction Projects before. and i also build my first rig out there(my 1st sig rig)...
> 
> welcome to OCN....


Thanks bro! :3

got crossover 434K ah-ips monitor coming in a week i'm excited to compare it with 404k VA ; w ;

hope you liked living here in my country ;3


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLeonhart*
> 
> Thanks bro! :3
> 
> got crossover 434K ah-ips monitor coming in a week i'm excited to compare it with 404k VA ; w ;
> 
> hope you liked living here in my country ;3


yeah it's fine there...my place out there is in AL-KHOBAR

but now i'm here in OMAN already on a new company and project here in Muscat International Airport


----------



## Supersaiyan888

Hello FLeonhart / Faris

I am from USA. Nice to meet you. So far I love this forum and the people here in it.


----------



## katdeskinner

HEY newbie here, from West Coast Monterey Bay Area. Just finished PC Budget Build and Here I am.


----------



## tone1492

Residing in Houston TX, but grew up in New Orleans LA. Just built an Athlon 860K / GTX 960 4GB rig. I've been hanging out in the 860K owners section mostly and having a good time there.


----------



## PlebBob

Tallahassee!


----------



## djetpaque

Hello , newbie from Paris


----------



## mysticboy

Hello from Belgium here,

because I want to know more and try to learn I hope this community will be very helpful, understandable and patient ;D

I hope to have a great time here!


----------



## Physis88

Hello from Finland.


----------



## Deimosian

Hampton, Virginia, United States of Murika


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am in Elbridge NY 25 minutes away from Syracuse NY. Soon to be located in Whitehouse TN if all goes well in the next year


----------



## gasparspeed

Ibiza, Spain ^^


----------



## HotAsHell

Hi
New guy from down under (Brisbane).
Long time ASUS supporter. Just built a X99 system, it is humming.
Cheers


----------



## globule78

Hi,

I'm living at Bougival in France (near Paris).
Coordinates: 48°51'18.9"N , 2°07'33.6"E


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Sweden, five minutes away from Dreamhack.


----------



## Redzo

Bosnia & Herzegovina.
It's like the Shire or something I tell ya


----------



## pipes

San Clemente, Italy!!!


----------



## KingCodeMonkey

Born in Rochester, NY then moved to Chesapeake, VA for 14 years. Currently in Melbourne, FL attending university!


----------



## pixelblue

Hi everybody. Long time reader/lurker. I'm currently in Vancouver, originally from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelblue*
> 
> Hi everybody. Long time reader/lurker. I'm currently in Vancouver, originally from Pennsylvania.


Washington? or British Columbia. I assume Washington because you said Pennsylvania


----------



## WPower

Hello,I'm from Malaysia. Here is my CM trooper simple case mod with basic water cooling.


----------



## TitanWarrior

Hi, everyone I'm from the blue grass state of Kentucky. Go cats


----------



## RickRockerr

I have been member for few years but this is my first time on this thread








Anyway. Hi guys I'm from Finland and I'm currently A student.


----------



## pixelblue

British Columbia actually. I always forget there's a Vancouver in Washington


----------



## fido

now I am in jordan







just for vacation , back to my home


----------



## aurore

Hey everyone, I'm also new here. I am French, but have lived in Vienna (Austria for 18 years and lived in the UK for 6 years now). I used to live in the North of England but now living in Edinburgh in Scotland. I am guessing most people here are from the US!


----------



## Pragmatist

Heya folks. I'm from Stockholm Sweden and I'm here to learn mostly, but also to share knowledge when it comes to PC building and networking.


----------



## BiGlikeAb0SS

I am from RI, USA. I came here to share my experience and learn from all the wonderful people here. I design hardware and software. case mods are a lot like guitar pedal mods. I am going to have a lot of fun here.


----------



## SwollenNerd

Hi everyone,

I'm from Belgium and have been looking at the forum for quit some time now . Thought I should register to and share my thoughts and information.


----------



## GirlBait

Hi


----------



## defender80s

Greetings all, I'm from AZ USA. Been lurking about data mining for my system build, which is now complete. These forums have been extremely helpful to me during the entire process of my system build.


----------



## 4ofakind

+1 from NV USA


----------



## rathar3

Lock haven pa USA here.


----------



## sprsk

Hello all.

sprsk from Greece ...


----------



## paul1945

Jeffreys Bay South Africa My
*WILDEBEEST Detail*








Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5960X CPU @ 3.00GHz

Memory : 65361MB(2133)

Mother Board : X99-UD4P-CF

Windows Version : Microsoft Windows 10 Pro

Installation Date : 2015-09-27

Monitor : 2xSamsung U28D590 Monitor

Video Adapter : 2 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970/Driver Version:358.97

Mouse : Logitech USB Marble Mouse

Keyboard : USB Octane Input Device

Disk Drive : Intel® SSD 750/400

Disk Drive : ST4000DX001-1CE168(3726GB,IDE)

Disk Drive : Generic SM/xD-Picture USB Device(3726GB,USB)

Disk Drive : Generic SDXC/MMC USB Device(3726GB,USB)

Disk Drive : Generic MS/MS-Pro/HG USB Device(2794GB,USB)

Disk Drive : TS512GSSD370(476GB,IDE)

Disk Drive : Generic SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO USB Device(476GB,USB)

Disk Drive : NVMe INTEL SSDPEDMW40(372GB,SCSI)

Disk Drive : ST4000DX001-1CE168(3726GB,IDE)

Disk Drive : Generic Compact Flash USB Device(3726GB,USB)

DVD/CD-ROM Drive : ATAPI iHAS124 E


----------



## e1e0n

Toronto, Canada


----------



## Nerox

Hello from Poland


----------



## rxl-gaming

Hello from the UK


----------



## Esmea

Exiting lurking status from Northern California (Sacramento area)


----------



## IRE505

Hello from Gauteng South Africa!


----------



## ebaw95

hey, i am from france, i have a R9 295X2, very cool card

I am here to find other user information from person who have the same card.

thanks


----------



## DamselinDistres

Boston,ma United states!!!


----------



## eurotrade07

Eastern Europe and more precisely - Bulgaria.

Vesela Koleda!
That means "Merry Christmas!"


----------



## daviddave1

Amsterdam, The Netherlands!


----------



## 96accord

Baltimore, MD USA


----------



## mist3r

Hello From Switzerland


----------



## llusjin

*CA* standing long and strong


----------



## amra88

Sao Paulo, Brazil
And nice to see this thread is going since 2004! Had a nice time reading the first replies! Cheers to you all


----------



## rkmhvac

_Costa Mesa, California_ and no longer a lurker!! What a day!!


----------



## Mortifera

South African Republic here, thankfully on a day that isn't roasting me inside my gaming cave and making me regret my life choices


----------



## Acrylikustoms

Hi everyone

I´m from Coimbra, Portugal.

Best regards


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acrylikustoms*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I´m from Coimbra, Portugal.
> 
> Best regards


hello tuga


----------



## VegetaPT

Hi everyone!!!

Coming right from Évora, Portugal

Have Fun


----------



## Goncas87

Hi again

Had to create a new account.
The older one was called "Acrylikustoms" and I had to switch it to "Goncas87" due to forum rules.
My mistake.

Anyway I want to say "Hi everyone" again.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Hi All,

I'm in Chengdu, China but from SW Missouri.
I work in the Tianfu Software Park but sometimes I wish it was the Tianfu Hardware Park!


----------



## bajer29

Round on the end and "Hi" in the middle, USA.


----------



## Zaen

Howdy y'all o// \\o o// \\o

Greetings from Lisboa, Portugal. *\o/*


----------



## Lshuman

Philadelphia, PA United States.


----------



## Stnce175

Hello from Slovenia


----------



## 1Scotty1

Little unknown state called Slovakia


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetaPT*
> 
> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Coming right from Évora, Portugal
> 
> Have Fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Howdy y'all o// \\o o// \\o
> 
> Greetings from Lisboa, Portugal. *\o/*


hello tugas


----------



## Tuimatoe

Bendigo Australia... No computer mod stores here.. all by post


----------



## lembi2001

Howdy Peeps

Based near Manchester, UK. Looking for advice on OC'ing my rig. Thought I'd join up as it seems like the best place to get advice on the web.

Cheers


----------



## uberdayo

heya

im from Middlesbrough (UK)

here are the specs of the pc that i am currently making

Intel core i5 6600k
Asrock z170 extreme4+
G.SKILL TridentZ 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHz C16 1.35V
Corsair CW-9060010-WW Hydro Series H55 120 mm
Game Max Silent Sound Proofed Gaming Case for PC
Corsair Builder Series CXM 750W Modular 80 PLUS Bronze
and hard drive consists of 2x1tb 2.5" hard drives and a 256gb m sata (with adaptor for m.2 )

to add later
asus geforce 970 strix 4gb

in comparison here is my old laptop (that broke and asking for advice)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1590628/broken-laptop-into-a-mini-itx

which was a lenovo y580

intel i7-3630QM
8GB (DDR3)
geforce GTX660M 2GB

which means i am on my older laptop now... from 2007 and got retired in 2012 ? a acer aspire 6930g

intel core 2 dou 2 GHz
4gb ddr2
Intel GMA 4500MHD
(runs wot/wow in min but thats round about it. binding of Isaac gets jittery from over heating)

needles to say this is going to be a big jump back into pcs and hope this pc lasts me better than any of my laptops


----------



## Schmuckley

Mars,man







:


----------



## antisocial247

ex lurker hailing from ....................... " wouldnt you like to know "


----------



## Munnerlyn

Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## Drakis

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> hello tugas


Nice I live in Canada Ontario but I speak fluent Portuguese my dad is from Pico and my mother is from Azoris greetings


----------



## AgentDudeface

Bend, OR!

Originally from the SF Bay area, moved up here in my teens. Love the area, it's beautiful, relaxed, and it's quickly growing in tech and support industries.


----------



## ssjmilos

I come from Nis, a city in Serbia. Those who don't know where is it it's in the south Europe or the Balkans .


----------



## chadspencer1313

I'm from Long Beach, California

Thanks for having me!!


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

我是成都人!! 开玩笑. 我是外国, 住在成都.

Sorry for my horrible Chinese


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homepeople*
> 
> Ｉ＇ｍ　ｆｒｏｍ　Ｗｕｈａｎ　Ｃｈｉｎａ，ｄｏｅｓ　ａｎｙｏｎｅ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｉｓ　ｉｔ？Ｏ（∩＿∩）


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> 我是成都人!! 开玩笑. 我是外国, 住在成都.
> 
> Sorry for my horrible Chinese


I'm from Aztec, New Mexico, now. I've actually been to Wuhan, back in the year 2000. Never been to Chengdu, sorry! Don't have Chinese character software on my computer. I've pretty much forgotten all the characters I learned, but I speak Mandarin.


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Unfortunately Putonghua isn't so useful in Chengdu. Not sure about the other provinces but most people speak the local dialect here. Even with the limited Chinese I can speak, I can tell almost immediately when someone is speaking Sichuanhua versus Putonghua. I haven't been to Wuhan but I went to Chongqing in summer......


----------



## Olorin

I can believe it, that Guoyu is less commonly spoken on a daily basis there. All told, I only spent two weeks in China during that trip. It was quite a while ago and very rushed. Is it difficult being the waiguoren in Chengdu?


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

It's not too difficult but if I go to the tourist areas lots of people want to take my photo. Sichuan is a popular travel place for many Chinese because of the diverse scenery and affordable prices but foreign tourism has only recently taken off. I guess in 10 years they won't think much of foreigners here if more foreigners come to visit. Hopefully they do because this city is absolutely amazing.


----------



## MacZack87

Bay Area, Northern California, USA


----------



## vcrpro3

From Cleveland , Ohio USA, currently in Phoenix, Az 27 years...but moving back to Cleveland, The Home Of Rock 'N Roll!!!!, sometime this year......


----------



## Dionysos

Amsterdam, The Netherlands, but currently residing at university campus elsewhere.


----------



## fido

I moved back to Dubai , horray . yay


----------



## Kashtan

Ukraine, Yagotin. Best regards.


----------



## DogeTactical

NY


----------



## Triggah

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Lshuman

Philly's Phinest!!!!


----------



## QuantumEdge

Kuching Sarawak,Malaysia


----------



## Deuteride

Austin TX


----------



## djawho

hi i'm french , i want buy last month, after selling my laptop p370em gtx 970m, for an config skylake i5 6600k and gtx serial 1000 , and for that know how to extract the better of these


----------



## no1yak

Hi to all,

Just joined after browsing this site for a month or two. I'm in the UK ,Essex to be precise. I'm now retired after 20 odd years of IT(network Admin).
Still running an Asrock Z97 Extreme6 with an i7 4790K+ three Samsung SSD's (950 pro, 850Evo M.2 and a 850 Pro).

Regards to all.

Pete aka no1yak


----------



## Jackie8Z

Hi
I am Jack from China. Currently in Indiana area.
Learn liquid cooling skills here for about half year. Just start a new build and 1st time liquid cooling system.
Will add 2 AX240 to Phanteks itx case!

Thank you,

Jack


----------



## ThumpGun74

Hello all, I am from Florida and new to system building. My youngest daughter and I are setting out on this build together. She already has the tech bug so I'm going to feed it. I am building a pretty high end gaming rig. I am waiting a bit longer now because I plan on putting dual GTX 1070's in it. Looking forward to conversation and advice.

Sean


----------



## THeRoSSMaCHiNE

Hi.
I'm Ross, 30, from Adelaide, South Australia.
Built 4 PC's for myself, currently building a 5th, and a few for friends.
Hoping to be a positive contributor and get good advice from the community.

Cheers


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackie8Z*
> 
> Hi
> I am Jack from China. Currently in Indiana area.
> Learn liquid cooling skills here for about half year. Just start a new build and 1st time liquid cooling system.
> Will add 2 AX240 to Phanteks itx case!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, where in China are you from?

Welcome to the site!


----------



## santigava

Good afternoon (at least for me







), Im Santiago, from Argentina (Bariloche). I'm new to modding (no exp), new to Overclocking (exp almost 0) and new to watercooling (no exp), but I really am an enthusiast, so I´ll be bothering you all with questions starting.......NOW!!!

Greetings to all and thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackie8Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> Hi Jack, where in China are you from?
> 
> Welcome to the site!


Hello

I am from city of Nanjing.
Glad to see you!









Jack


----------



## BelmakoR

Greetings everyone!

I'm originally from the Canadaian prairies, but currently living in Japan near Tokyo. Will be assembling my first new rig in ages, but I'm happy to say I've already done a lot of catching up in regards to the knowledge base needed just from lurking on these forums for a few months. Already feel a lot more confident in regards to going ahead with the project!

Looking forward to getting to work on it at long last and seeing what everyone else in here has planned!

All the best!


----------



## Hanselltc

Hello everybody, I am from Hong Kong.
Here to learn about computer hardware, hoping to gather information for my PC.
Started browsing this site for a month or so, this seems to be a wonderful place.
Looking forward to joining the conversations here!


----------



## mechwings

Hi everyone. I'm from finland. As everyone got interest into overclocking and water cooling. Been reading and sniffing around info from this forum about few months







Currently trying to mill my own watercooling blocks and will do a thread about it later.

Running on Asrock Fatality Z170 mini ITX, i5-6600K and GtX 970.


----------



## Lego8bit

hello everyone, im from the united states currently residing in Arkansas. im going to college to become mechanical engineer who likes to experiment and tinker with the 3d side of things. I've also been thinking about designing my own versions of air and water cooled systems. I'm also going to be tinkering around with games as well.

also my current setup is a bit cheap but it gets the job done

CPU: AMD FX-4300 3.8 GHz
RAM: A-Data Technologies dual channel 8GB 800MHz DDR3 (11-11-11-28)
HDD: 931GB Toshiba DT01ACA100
GPU: 1023MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 (MSI)
MoB: MSI 760GM-P34(FX) (MS-7641)


----------



## Kalleybin

I am from Bangladesh buddy, you?


----------



## JJ84

I am from Finland


----------



## DStruct

North Wales, UK


----------



## Gorhell

Hi Everyone I'm from Philippines


----------



## MuxLee

I am from Gloucestershire in the UK


----------



## turboskum

I'm from Midvale, Utah in the US.


----------



## GethPrime

Im near Ft Hood TX


----------



## CluelessShadow

Hi Everyone Im from Scotland! Been building different setups for a few years now but havent got round to overclocking anything so ive joined the forums to give it a shot


----------



## PitBullCH

Hi all,

I'm a British expat long-settled in Switzerland, just outside Zürich.


----------



## JCOC

Hello everyone. Checking in from Murfreesboro Tennessee USA!


----------



## kariverson

I'm from the dirty south of Europe!







Athens, Greece!


----------



## Rayman30

Hello,

My name is Ray, I am new here, from just outside of Cincinnati, OH.

I will introduce my rig as well lol

Intel Core i7 4790K (OC to 4.8 GHz 1.4V) with Corsair H115i
MSI Z97 Gaming 5 MoBo
32GB DDR3 2400 MHz RAM
MSI Gaming X GTX1080
2X250 GB Samsung 850 Evo RAID Stripping
3TB Seagate 7200RPM
6TB Toshiba 7200RPM
Corsair 760T
EVGA 1000W G2


----------



## RS87

Hey everyone

Just joined this community quite simply because someone called Elmor has saved my new Ryzen build and I feel I need to get on here and say a big thank you. (will do it properly in the relevant thread.)

Reading into a few threads it seems like there is a decent community here which cannot be said for some of the other communities on the bid wide web, so I'm here to stay now. So I look forward to reading a lot of helpful information and giving back a little, where possible, when I can.

So that's me, I'm Ryan from Southampton, England and this is the beginning of my first new build since 2009!


----------



## yendor

Howdy, checking in from Washington State. I've only been here a few times.. over the last 12 years. Figure it's time.


----------



## Deeptek

Memphis TN in tha houseeeee


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Born in Chi-Town but living in Hot Atlanta.


----------



## Adaminblack

Brooklyn, NY currently. Originally Sydney, Australia. We're currently being battered by a snowstorm, so I'm thinking I'm in the wrong place.









Married with kids - and while I was originally eyeballing overclocking when I was single, it's been a while so I'm quite, quite behind. I have a fancy new laptop that could use tricking out. Making an introductory post is up next, and then off to rigbuilder.


----------



## pete424

Andover KS. South Central part of the state about 12 miles east of Wichita.


----------



## dinsdalezelaya

Live in Miami, originally form Belize


----------



## weskeh

Belgium here signing in.


----------



## ajflores

Alex,
Long time lurker from Texas


----------



## tankDNB2

Korolev


----------



## ovDarkness

Hi,
Warsaw, Poland here!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Singapore here


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello,

I hope you guys/girls are doing great I am from Shreveport Louisiana. I am new to the world of Overclocking, I never knew you could overclock but I am learing.

I am in the process of bulding my mini monster. Don't know what name I will call it but here is my AMD build: Rosewell stryker case,(mb) Asrock990fx Fatality (cpu) AMD fx 8350 cooled by Cosair H100

(ram) DDR3 Cosair dominator Platium 2133, Graphic card Evga 980Ti sc. Cosair Straf mec keyboard and I am looking at a mouse (leaning towards cosair) and a 4k monitor. Later I will think about watercooling since I live in Louisiana. Hope to get a lot of advice.


----------



## Gen Patton

Welcome everyone welcome


----------



## Gen Patton

How is the weather in Poland?


----------



## ridobe

Checking in from Carmel, Indiana. Usually just a lurker but I found a post that mentions an error code I'm getting and want to reply, lol.


----------



## Gen Patton

Guys I know some of you just want to read(that's ok) but I think the ones who started this want us to give feedback and comment on issues. This is my first time doing this with computers. So I want t learn all I can. So welcome and I hope you stick around for a long time as I will.


----------



## pkkshadow

I lurked this forum for a while when I modded the bios of my asus card. And signed up a while ago to download some stuff.

I'm from a small town in West Virginia.

And, hello!


----------



## VaultDweller

Hey there! Finally joined this morning after lurking







for months. Originally from Montreal, Canada, but now living in New Jersey.


----------



## Mega Man

That place, over there.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Hi, Finally joined! I am from Recife, PE - Brazil.


----------



## thomasck

Hi all! I'm originally from Brazil but I live in London!


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasck*
> 
> Hi all! I'm originally from Brazil but I live in London!


Blz, amizade! Estamos juntos e misturados.


----------



## Unknownm

Vancouver which bdl is our only liquor distributor. All the wearhouses suck and behind on orders and everyone working is on union so its impossible to fire them.

Yeah don't move to BC Canada

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leikkaus

Lyon, France


----------



## Abaidor

Lurking for years and finally joined after also initiating a long overdue PC upgrade (full new X299 system actually). Athens, Greece.


----------



## lexer

Argentina - Buenos Aires ... Sadly all my local forum shutdown and now is all "facebook groups" but personally i don't like the structure of facebook. So I went around other forums until I arrived here


----------



## bobcat1969

howdy all !

Humble Tinkerer from London, UK 

Out to conquer the world, one open source design after another hehe 

Anyone need help with PCB Design, welcome to PM me 

Currently working on Peltier Water Chilling Control Board for computers, any help or advice also welcomed, all *accreditation's will be noted on final designs, full names or OCN Nicknames for all collaborators *


----------



## Dikonou

Hi from Greece! New to the overclocking business!!!


----------



## emeianoite

From Santiago, Chile, residing in Miami, FL.


----------



## ibarraisma

Hello! I'm from Uruguay, living in Mexico City for now.


----------



## fido

the magic of the internet  
if you told our grand fathers that sometime ppl from different countries will sit and talk to each other in real time while everyone of them in his home country they would call you crazy.

 how bad is it to stay in peace and live like this nice forum here
why they go crazy and countries fight one another ( greedy humans )

<3


----------



## Sithgear

Currently in Jacksonville, FL. Last computer died on me in 2011, and just built a new one in 2017. Been lurking these forums for a bit now, finally decided to register.


----------



## ibarraisma

fido said:


> the magic of the internet
> if you told our grand fathers that sometime ppl from different countries will sit and talk to each other in real time while everyone of them in his home country they would call you crazy.
> 
> how bad is it to stay in peace and live like this nice forum here
> why they go crazy and countries fight one another ( greedy humans )
> 
> <3


Totally agree with you!


----------



## stbean

Greetings! I'm not really new but just recently started visiting this site again. I currently live in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## NGX

Tempe, AZ here!


----------



## SumTingWong

I am from Vietnam lived in US.


----------



## SuperZan

Dimodat said:


> Tempe, AZ here!


I went to university in Tempe! Small world. 

I'm from Croydon in South London but I've lived all over - I'm currently in the Boston, Massachusetts area.


----------



## DeX

What's the best aftermarket pcie extender for a 1080ti? I have my eye on the TT premium...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NGX

DeX said:


> What's the best aftermarket pcie extender for a 1080ti? I have my eye on the TT premium...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You may have the wrong thread lol. Check out the ones from 3M, they are much higher quality IMO.


----------



## NGX

SuperZan said:


> I went to university in Tempe! Small world.
> 
> I'm from Croydon in South London but I've lived all over - I'm currently in the Boston, Massachusetts area.


Awesome! It really is a small world. What did you study?


----------



## DeX

Dimodat said:


> You may have the wrong thread lol. Check out the ones from 3M, they are much higher quality IMO.


Tapatalk...... grrrr

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NGX

DeX said:


> Tapatalk...... grrrr
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No worries, it happens!


----------



## SuperZan

Dimodat said:


> Awesome! It really is a small world. What did you study?


Biology Major with a Materials Science and Engineering Minor - loads of fun. :>)


----------



## Truckwarrior

Just outside Hazleton PA in the US


----------



## -MidnightMan-

Sacramento, the California State Capitol.


----------



## DeX

South Africa...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebellion88

North West London , UK.


----------



## tiny_voices

Currently live in Vienna, VA.


----------



## Ninety-five

I'm from Italy.

Hi everyone!


----------



## cooley77707

Beaumont Texas


----------



## MrKovski

Im Marek, from Jaworzno, Poland


----------



## Dilet

insanity said:


> Hey.
> 
> Just joined the forum, hope it will grow fast, Might as well start one of these threads like alot of forums...
> 
> Wheres everyone from?


Irvine, CA


----------



## q_dragonite

South Korea
Nice to meet you


----------



## Avacado

q_dragonite said:


> South Korea
> Nice to meet you


Hell yea, 2 posts all old AF.

Asheville, NC.


----------



## Hawkjoss

Currently live in Arlington, VA


----------



## Steffek

Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Stop sharing


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Your personal


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Information.


----------



## Avacado

0451 said:


> Information.


It's litterally available if you hover you mouse over someone's flag.


----------



## mouacyk

Steffek said:


> Milwaukee Wisconsin


Hey, I know that place!


----------



## TrolltrollerxD

Hello from Vancouver, BC!


----------



## ChrisZski

Hello from Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## radzzz

Hello from Vancouver Canada


----------



## hoorayjorge

Live from New York. It's Monday afternoon.


----------



## mcdanielmark473

Hello from Chicago!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Edmonton Alberta


----------



## SANICOW

Removed


----------



## prehensileman

Howdy My name is John, I just joined your illustrious forum and I hope to learn from and also imbue my knowledge of PC and gaming. I am 57 soon to be 58. my first computer wasn't a PC, it was called a home computer and it was the Texas Instruments TI-99/4A. It didn't have a disk operating system (DOS), it had ANSI-compliant *BASIC* programming language and it took hours just to program a ball to bounce across a screen, but to me at the time it was exciting as hell. Man have computers come a long way!


----------



## Neon Knights

Hello, I´m not very new here , just found this thread. So a big Hello from Germany - Wuppertal - the city with the flying buses.


----------

